#ubuntu-release 2010-07-14
<ogra> argh
<ogra> who enabled kubuntu omap3 and 4 builds
<ogra> Riddell, ^^^ do you know who that was ?
<ogra> cjwatson, seems that was you
<ogra> that wont work
<ogra> a netbook build takes 3h per subarch
<Riddell> I imaging he did it because kubuntu netbook has been merged into kubuntu normal
<ogra> we build two subarches fo ubuntu-netbook, that runs 6h already
<ogra> we cant build other flavours unless lamont adds the second livefs builder with these build times
<lamont> ogra: second builder for arm? you have acorn and sycamore...
<ogra> lamont, i didnt know about sycamore and i dont think anyone enabled it in debian-cd
<ogra> i always thought acorn was the only one
<lamont> it got added a while back, since acorn was struggling
<ogra> oh, ok
<ogra> i'll check how we can spread the builds on a per subarch base
<lamont> and I thought someone (slangasek?) caused it to be used at least sometimes...
<ogra> hmm
<cjwatson> ogra: please agree with ScottK what to do, and make the necessary changes yourself; I don't want to be involved
<ogra> cjwatson, no prob, i was only trying to find out who enabled it
<cjwatson> especially if it involves going back and forward between you with multi-hour delays
<ogra> (and i had asked ScottK to talk to me first)
<cjwatson> I think ScottK asked for that, but I wasn't very clear on the details
<lamont> I take that back.. sycamore has one livecd build on it.. lucid/ubuntu from 20100621, which I'm guessing was me verifying it
<ogra> lamont, yeah
<ScottK> ogra: All I asked for was to get the Kubuntu netbook ISO swapped out for the desktop one since we are discontinuing the netbook ISO.
<lamont> ogra: so triggering a smallish build on sycamore to confirm cocoplum loves it would not be amiss
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463485/ thats what buildlive has atm
<ogra> i'll spread omap3 and 4 across the two machines
<ScottK> ogra: If it's premature to have it activated, please turn it off for now.
<ogra> ScottK, well, lets see if we can all be happy :)
<ScottK> ogra: There are some armel porting issues unresolved in Qt/KDE right now, so it's not an immediate priority.
<ScottK> ogra: We do need the armel images at some point.
<ogra> i'm inclined to drop genext2fs for a loop mounted ext3 image in livecd-rootfs
<ogra> that should shove off 1h or so per build
<ScottK> I'm happy to let you drive the technical details.
<ogra> yes, i'm just thinking aloud :)
<lamont> ogra: I have some livecd tasks from UDS, would be happy to review patches to speed my life along
<ogra> ScottK, dont worry, i havent forgotten you and will do my best to also get kubuntu builds
<ogra> that we have to re-enable dove now wont make it easier though
<ScottK> ogra: We do need them this cycle, just not necessarily right now.
<ogra> ScottK, right, what arches do you plan to support btw ? i guess only stuff thats actually buyable ?
<ogra> i.e. beagleboard, possibly pandaboard (will likely come out around maverick time)
<ScottK> ogra: Not necessarily.  We have interest from people that have pre-production hardware.
<ogra> hrm, k
<ogra> then we cant build cmdline images for devs on such HW
<ogra> which was greatly requested, but i wont do it if we are short on buildd power
<ScottK> So far we've always built Kubuntu for the same arches we've built Ubuntu for and I'd expect that should continue.
<ogra> ScottK, i understand that, but with the switch to preinstalled images the build times have raised massively
<ogra> adding another flavour is a real issue with 3h per image/subarch
<ScottK> ogra: We aren't discussing adding anything.  You're discussing removing something.
<ogra> i would really prefer to only build images for HW that has a userbase
<ScottK> All I asked for was a one for one swap.
<ogra> we removed *all* flavours in maverick due to that restriction
<ogra> and i'd really perfer if we could make some selection based on possible userbase
<ScottK> Sure.  I speaking in comparison to Lucid.
<ogra> lucid didnt have preinstalled images
<ScottK> True.
<ogra> each of these eats 1.4g on the main builder per flavour and subarch atm... i dont want to make elmo cry more than he has to anyway :)
<ScottK> ogra: I think if there was a possibility that Kubuntu couldn't be supported, it should have come up less than half way through the development cycle.
<cjwatson> shouldn't some of the build time work items assigned to lamont apply to arm too?
<ogra> i'll look into dropping genext2fs and see how much that gains us
<ogra> but effectively i dont really see a reason for producing a ton of flavours for boards of which max 10 exist in the world
<ogra> and on which developers wont even run the desktop sessions
<ScottK> ogra: As long as you were building Kubuntu and Ubuntu for the same sub arches, then I didn't need to have an opinion on which ones might be important.  Now you're asking me to have one and I've no time to deal with it.  All I'm asking is that the level of support not regress.
<ScottK> If it doesn't make sense for Kubuntu on those terms, it probably doesn't make sense for UNE either.  Just build the server image.
<ogra> we cant build preinstalled server images
<ogra> (yet)
<lamont> cjwatson: in the current world, arm is the predominant recipient of any benefit from build process speedup
<ogra> lamont, sycamore misses the pubkey it seems
<ogra> sycamore.buildd starting at Wed Jul 14 13:49:57 BST 2010
<ogra> Permission denied (publickey).
<ogra> sycamore.buildd finished at Wed Jul 14 13:49:57 BST 2010 (failed)
<lamont> ogra: meh.  fixing
<ogra> tell me when i can try again :)
<ogra> i'm shoving all omap4 over to it and leave omap3 and dove on acorn
<lamont> try now? <-- ogra
<ogra> (dove wont be preinstalled so wont take much extra time)
<ogra> lamont, looks fine
<ogra> thanks
<lamont> \o/
<slangasek> lamont: hrm - you told me I would get a second builder, but I'm not sure you gave me the name - if you did, I failed to follow through, sorry
<lamont> slangasek: well, it didn't work until I fixed the key this morning, either... so yeah... now you have 2
<ogra> slangasek, i pushed omap and dove builds to acorn and omap4 to the new one for now
<slangasek> sounds fine to me
<ogra> dove will just be the old livefs builds so wont take as much processing power as the preinstalled images
<lamont> slangasek: now that pkgbinarymangler has a proper test suite (in rev 70), I'm going to unhold it in the lucid and maverick chroots
<slangasek> lamont: ok, cheers :)
<lamont> and, assuming they build ok, pushing out new lucid and maverick chroots now
<lamont> well, sometime today
<lamont> new tarballs uploading now (lucid, maverick).  just fyi
#ubuntu-release 2010-07-15
<ogra> lamont, once livecd-rootfs 1.132 has built, can you please make acorn and sycamore make use BuildLiveCD from that version (or pull revision 363 from the branch)
<ogra> so we get the logs mailed on build failures again
#ubuntu-release 2010-07-16
<Daviey> Hi, what is the problem with the current daily maverick server ISO?  The last 3 rolls have failed, and the report looks "odd".
<Daviey> It seems odd that there are so many "produces uninstallable binaries"..
<cjwatson> well, yesterday's failure was kernel versioning
<cjwatson> forget about the report, use the build log
<cjwatson> debian-installer has kernel ABI 2.6.35-7-generic, but no corresponding udebs are on the CD!
<cjwatson> hmm, this is odd, I revved d-i
<cjwatson> and the cdimage mirror has the up-to-date version
<Daviey> hmm
<cjwatson> ah, for amd64 it just didn't build until after today's server build run
<Daviey> Ah.. so it should be resolved for tommorrow?
<cjwatson> i386 has some different problem
 * Daviey only cares about amd64 atm tbh :)
<cjwatson> tar: ./usr/lib/syslinux/isolinux.bin: Not found in archive
<cjwatson> so breakage from the new syslinux
<Daviey> lovely.
<cjwatson> ah, needs to look at syslinux-common rather than syslinux
<Daviey> That will also happen with amd64?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> fixed, rerunning build
<Daviey> rockin'
<Daviey> Thanks for the fast turnaround on that cjwatson, i expected to have to wait until tommorrow!
<cjwatson> no problem.  that appears to have built
 * cjwatson jigdos to check it works
<cjwatson> seems to boot fine
<doko> ubuntu-archive: please sync mpfr4 from unstable (to main), bug 605657, so that the next gcc uploads can pick it up
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 605657 in mpfr (Ubuntu) "Please sync mpfr4 3.0.0-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605657
<ogra> lamont, can i get the latest BuildLiveCD on the armel builders ?
<lamont> ogra: I suppose....
<lamont> :-
<ogra> should help with mailing the logs for armel again
<lamont> -	LOG=${PUBDIR}${NOW}/livecd-${NOW}-${ARCH}${SUBARCH:+-$SUBARCH}.out
<lamont> +	LOG=${PUBDIR}${NOW}/livecd-${NOW}-${ARCH}.out
<lamont> ogra: ^^ that change in 2 places?
<ogra> in 2 ?
<ogra> should be only in one iirc
<lamont> well, LOG= and PUBDIR=
 * ogra checks his code
<lamont> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464539/
<ogra> no, i think PUBDIR is supposed to create $flavour-$subarch now
<lamont> so... code in the package is b0rked then
<ogra> i.e. i have ubuntu-netboo-omap4/
<ogra> *netbook
<ogra> its just that the log has  no subarch applied
<lamont> you'll fix the package?
<ogra> that would require to change everything
<ogra> debian-cd and cdimage look for $PROJECT-$SUBARCH dirs
<ogra> so PUBDIR shouldnt change
<lamont> right.  and the package's copy of BuildLiveCD is therefore wrong
 * ogra doesnt get what you mean
<lamont> after fixing LOG= to match the package, I have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464541/
<ogra> it works flawless
<lamont> and you're telling me that I should not apply that change, correct?
<ogra> yes
<lamont> so please fix BuildLiveCD in the livecd-rootfs package to no longer have that change in it.
<ogra> it works fine as it is, it just doesnt find the logfile since logfiles dont carry the subarch in the name
<ogra>     for arg in "$@"; do
<ogra>         PUBDIR=~/public_html/LiveCD/${STE}/${arg}/
<ogra> it doesnt have that change at all
<lamont> read the diff again... that's WORKING vs PACKAGED
<ogra> so you want me to add it ?
<lamont> you're telling me that pubdir needs to have SUBARCH, since that's what's currently running in production
<ogra> oh, now i get what you do
 * ogra is slow today, sorry
<ogra> i'll add the change
<lamont> thanks, no need to reupload, I just don't want the extra diff there for me to forget and apply on the next round
<lamont> your LOG= change is now live
<ogra> lamont, package adjusted and uploaded
<ogra> and thanks for your patience
<lamont> np
<cjwatson> doko: done
<doko> cjwatson: thanks, only got the NEW mail, not the accepted one
<doko> ahh, now
<cjwatson> you're welcome to do such syncs yourself BTW
<doko> ok
<lamont> if I wanted a 10.04.1~NN (well, really "today current") alternate ISO, would I find that lying around anywhere?
<lamont> meh.  brain engaged finally, nm
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-11
<doko> do we want to include the libjpeg8 transition for oneiric?
<Laney> how many packages does it involve?
<doko> $ apt-cache rdepends libjpeg62|wc -l
<doko> 372
<lamont> gar. is oneiric supposed to not debootstrap atm?
<chrisccoulson> lamont, bug 807974 perhaps?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807974 in eglibc (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 5 other projects) "debootstrap fails to install libc6 installing oneiric from natty (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807974
<lamont> touch: cannot touch `/var/run/init.upgraded': No such file or directory
<lamont> chrisccoulson: I do believe so
<lamont> one line change to my script-of-doom, and I totally WIN
<lamont> I get to make progress
<lamont> pardon the disturbance in the build farm while I put everything on manual for a minute or 6
<lamont> and all back on auto
<lamont> what do you know.  6 minutes
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-12
<NCommander> skaet: ping, I'm moving the release date for mx5 server since preinstall pool hasn't landed yet and I rather not push something completely broken and untested
<ogra_> NCommander, release date ?
<ogra_> NCommander, isnt that bound to milesones anyway ?
<NCommander> ogra_: er date we would hav efirst images
<NCommander> ogra_: not directly
<ogra_> (i.e. next official release date for new images would be A3)
<ogra_> does that matter ?
<ogra_> we want *working* images by next milestone
<ogra_> if they work on first cut they can as well go in on milestone freeze date (ulikely they will indeed)
<Laney> are archive days still happening?
<skaet> NCommander,  just go ahead and update first image date to your best prediction.   ogra_'s is correct, first release date is a milestone.
<skaet> ScottK,  any reason why the Kubuntu images for Karmic, Dapper can't be moved off cdimages to old-images (http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/)  now?
<ScottK> skaet: No.  I'm suprised they weren't moved long ago.
<skaet> ScottK,  Thanks.  :)
<Laney> so I'm just watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snXPtQpl3b0 in which ScottK mentions that the freeze guidelines aren't clear
<Laney> looks like they haven't been updated since then...
<ScottK> I think they are perfectly clear and have no clue why people get them wrong.
<Laney> ok, that some people think they aren't clear
<ScottK> How can U/I freeze possibly mean that features that affect U/I are exempt from feature freeze?
<Laney> I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze and it seems like it doesn't clearly express the de facto 'bug fixes are ok' policy as well as it could
<ScottK> It's just mind boggling.
<ScottK> Possibly.
<ScottK> I think the bigger problem is people landing crap at the last minute and then coming up with lame excuses why they thought it was OK.
<ScottK> I certainly don't object to more clarity.
<Laney> Having not been on the team for a freeze period before I can't really comment, but I do have that impression too.
<Laney> Do people respect the 'file a bug for all bug fix uploads after FF' requirement? It seems a bit heavyweight — wouldn't it be better as 'explain that this is a bug fix release in the changelog or sync request'?
<seb128> Laney, in practice I've not seen lot of bugs for those
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> right well I just went ahead and changed it. We can discuss if someone doesn't like it.
<ScottK> Laney: I think that's fine.  We did that when we first started allowing it.  I think it's time has passed.
<ScottK> It used to be ALL new upstream releases needed an FFe, so just requiring the bug to document it was, in fact, lighter weight at the time.
<Laney> Right.
<Laney> and after reading these I can't find out how you could confuse UIF and FF
<Laney> so I'm on your side here.
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-13
<pitti> Laney: where does it say "file a bug for all bug fix uploads after FF"?
<pitti> that's ceratinly wrong, and not common practice as well
<pitti> that's for new upstream releases, right?
<pitti> as long as they contain a proper changelog and the developer check that there are just bug fixes, no UI etc. changes, I see no reason to file release bugs
<pitti> there is no more or less reason for it/trust involved than for debian/ubuntu only revisions, which might also introduce features
<Laney> pitti: it /was/ on FreezeExceptionProcess, but is no more
<Laney> check the changes
<Laney> whoever does the sync run today, please consider doing a backport run too :)
<cjwatson> done (mostly; the one you care about anyway)
<Laney> well there is one in particular, but I also care more generally about backports
<cjwatson> there were two packages that were listed as depending on other things in the queue, so I decided to leave those a bit rather than trying to do them all at once
<cjwatson> I did the rest
<Laney> okey dokey
<Laney> thanks a lot
<cjwatson> oho, latest LP deployment rolled out the Lubuntu change I was waiting for
 * cjwatson enables lucid CD image builds, which apparently weren't running.  I wonder if this means we'll be late for 10.04.3 :-/
<cjwatson> hm, and it needs a few code changes
<cjwatson> ok, doing an initial build pass now
<jibel> cjwatson, is it possible to build 10.04.3 images with proposed enabled before the end of this week ? there are SRUs for casper, debian-installer and ubiquity to validate.
<cjwatson> jibel: see literally the last thing I said on this channel :-)
<cjwatson> bah, I broke cdimage
<ogra_> was there much more to break ?
<cjwatson> thpppppppppt
<cjwatson> (unbroken)
<ogra_> :)
<jamespage> hi there - I have ~14 packages waiting in the NEW queue for oneiric to support packaging of Jenkins;
<jamespage> they have been there for well over a week now; I wondered when they might get reviewed as I have some more to upload but wanted to clear these through first.
<slangasek> jamespage: having a look now.  What's the source for the MIT license statement in the packages?  Upstream sources seem to be devoid of license statements
<jamespage> slangasek: lemme take a look
<jamespage> slangasek: any particular package you are looking at ATM?
<slangasek> jamespage: fwiw, the actual copyright line looks suspect to me; I doubt that there's such a legal entity as "Contributors of the Jenkins project", and the author field in all the sources for jenkins-memory-monitor is a single 'Kohsuke Kawaguchi'
<slangasek> jamespage: jenkins-memory-monitor - top of the queue :)
<jamespage> slangasek: right - so for most of these package the licensing is outlined in the pom.xml (XX and a link to somewhere)
<jamespage> slangasek: the source code files should have license headers - I worked with the upstream project(s) to ensure that this happened
<jamespage> slangasek: which should reflect in debian/copyright
<slangasek> jamespage: haha, I never would've thought to look in an xml file for license information :/
<jamespage> licensecheck does not think todo that either :-)
<slangasek> jamespage: so j-m-m doesn't have any license headers in the source that I can see (or that licensecheck knows how to interpret).  Since the pom.xml links specifically to a URL claiming "Copyright (c) 2011, contributors of the Jenkins project", I guess we let that stand, even though it's almost certainly not correct legally :)
<jamespage> slangasek: let me just check whats in the queue
<jamespage> slangasek: OK so upstream did a release for me with license headers after that one was uploaded (hence why I was a little puzzled)
<slangasek> aha :)
<slangasek> hmm, first time I've seen mh_make... too bad it uses cdbs :)
<jamespage> slangasek: I believe thats on the roadmap to change
<slangasek> :-)
<jamespage> slangasek: do you want me to get the new version uploaded? or I could get it uploaded once its out of NEW and in the archive - its just the license headers in the source files that have changed
<slangasek> jamespage: I'd rather you wait till I've processed this one - the missing license headers aren't a blocker for accept, it just means I had more questions when reviewing than I would have otherwise :)
<jamespage> slangasek: fine with me
<slangasek> accepted now
<jamespage> \o/
<slangasek> that's one down, anyway :)
<slangasek> lamont: hi, need some urgent buildd chroot handling
<slangasek> lamont: apparently something is broken in sysvinit-utils, and I currently have the publisher off because I need to fix sysvinit ;) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75155992/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.sysvinit_2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu2_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<slangasek> I wasn't expecting the autobuilders to pull from cocoplum bypassing the mirrors, sigh
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-14
<lamont> slangasek: they do.
<slangasek> yeah
<lamont> seems the mirrors get busy around release time
<lamont> so we quit using them. :-(
<slangasek> so I need some help unwinding this mess quickly
<slangasek> but first it seems I need to do another upload of initscripts to fix this bug, which I didn't even notice because it's in a binary package I wasn't looking at :/
<lamont> sigh
<lamont> so you want the world on manual, for starters?
<slangasek> lamont: prolly
<lamont> set-builder --all --manual
 * lamont hugs the api
<lamont> afk for about 5.  OTOH, you're fortunate I was idling
<lamont> back
 * slangasek frowns.  Not sure how this worked *before*; no /usr/share/sysvinit/inittab in the old package either
<lamont> interesting
<lamont> also, have we fixed the libc6-breaks-debootstrap-with-no-/var/run bug yet?
<slangasek> that's exactly what I was in the middle of fixing
<slangasek> aha, got it - something changed that caused debian/postinst to be picked up into the sysvinit-utils package where it hadn't been before
<slangasek> it'll be the fact that upstream switched to debconf, sysvinit used to be the first package in debian/control, and we nuke that \o/
<slangasek> lamont: sysvinit 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu3 is the package we need to get build to unbreak the chroots; and sysvinit-utils needs to be put on hold in each of them to get it built
<lamont> slangasek: all 4 architectures, eh?
<lamont> do we want to have this discussion in #u-d, or drag infinity here?
<slangasek> either way :)
<slangasek> yes, all 4 archs
<lamont> slangasek: I'm understanding you to say you want the chroots with the only change being that sysvinit-utils is on hold, yes?
<slangasek> lamont: yes
<slangasek> I trust that the apt config will dtrt with other packages not upgradable due to unsatisfiable versioned dependencies
<slangasek> (the build-dependencies will all be installable)
 * lamont taps his foot at annonaceae
<lamont> slangasek: I expect that tomorrow I'll freshen the oneiric chroots, once you've fixed debootstrapping
<lamont> ditto for natty, without the prereq
<slangasek> sounds good :)
<lamont> did you already score sysvinit through the roof?  (as in are you ready for a build?
<lamont> tarballs are uploading now
 * lamont goes on a scorathon
<lamont> kicking builds off
<infinity> lamont: Okay.
<lamont> 4 builds running, world on manual again (roseapple allspice adare araceae)
<infinity> lamont: If you're doing the hacked-up chroots, I can return the status quo when you're off.
<lamont> switching the world is one command
<lamont> set-builder --all --auto :)
<infinity> Erm.
<infinity> I meant the chroots, not the buildds.
<infinity> But sure.
<lamont> I want to wait and make sure the builds finish before I restore the chroot tarball
<lamont> Uploading build on roseapple
<lamont> \o/
<wgrant> (#launchpad-ops would appreciate notification about stuff like this, FWIW)
<lamont> wgrant: sorry
<infinity> wgrant: Bah. ;)
<lamont> there
<wgrant> Do we have an ETA?
<wgrant> We have non-Platform users :)
<infinity> Not until we crank a manual publisher run.
<lamont> wgrant: once the freshly built packages are published
<wgrant> We really need a better way to do this.
<lamont> chroots are now correct (old)
<lamont> wgrant: a way to tell lp-buildd to not dist-upgrade the chroot would be (1) a start, and (2) violate a few holies
<infinity> slangasek: You want to turn the publisher handle, or shall I?
<infinity> lamont: You could mitigate the ickiness of that by pushing chroots that are fully up-to-date except for the package you want on hold, but I agree, it's just a different form of ugly.
<lamont> wgrant: all of the virtual builders are back to auto
<lamont> infinity: it helps if the release is debootstrappable
<wgrant> lamont: Thanks!
<lamont> since I started rolling chroot tarballs from whole cloth for repeatability
<infinity> lamont: Only because you insist on building your chroots from scratch every time. ;)
<lamont> infinity: there was lots of cruft in them when I shot them in the head
<infinity> lamont: (I agree it's a decent sanity check, but not quired every day either)
<infinity> required*
<lamont> wgrant: of course, anyone building oneiric is going to find that their builds fail until the publisher run happens
<wgrant> Yes, but it's oneiric.
<infinity> lamont: Yeah, I used to regularly deborphan and hunt stale conffiles, etc.  I assume that ended about a day after I left.
<lamont> infinity: ./make-chroot.sh -d oneiric --lp  <-- far more trivial than fetching and unpacking the tarball
<infinity> (Except when it doesn't work) ;)
<lamont> that's a distro problem. :-p
<infinity> Also, I think vorlon fell into a black hole.
<infinity> I'm going to crank the publisher.
<lamont> the current hack of the moment (used to bootstrap libjboss-buildmagic-java) was to /STAGE2=/""/\/var\/run\/agentx/
<lamont> crank away
 * slangasek climbs back out of the black hole
<slangasek> infinity: armel is still building?
<slangasek> doesn't that make it premature to crank?
<infinity> Lamont led me to believe it was done. :P
<infinity> Good thing the publisher's sad.
<lamont> dude.
<infinity> Did someone kill it mid-run?
<lamont> you said you were gonna crank it, I assumed you had looked
<infinity> *giggle*
<infinity> Either way.  No harm done.
<infinity> But yeah, did someone kill the previous publisher run by hand?
<infinity> Cause stale locks concern me.
<lamont> not me.
<infinity> -r--r--r-- 1 lp_publish lp_publish 1 Jul 13 21:09 /srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive/cron.daily.lock
<lamont> and arm is in installdocs
<lamont> and now it's stripping
<infinity> Yeah, I'm watching now. :P
<slangasek> infinity: yes, I did
<slangasek> to prevent publishing the precise version of sysvinit that broke the chroots (though for a different reason)
<infinity> lamont: Hahahaha.  Nine 5s.  Nice.
<lamont> it's a historical value
<infinity> lamont: Except that it's only eight. :(
<lamont> only 8 5s
<slangasek> infinity: lock removed
<lamont> it's more "pound on the 5 key"
<lamont> and yet, the troll refuses to die
<infinity> And uploading...
<infinity> And publishing.
<slangasek> yay
<infinity> lamont: So, where does your shiny chroot tool live?
<lamont> https://code.launchpad.net/~lamont/launchpad-buildd/chroot-scripts
<lamont> see also https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd
<lamont> the wanna-build tree being the dump of history from the forkpoint for wanna-build, for wgrant's happiness
<lamont> how much longer on the publisher?
<infinity> "Until it's done".
<lamont> heh
<infinity> vorlon's hasty killing of the earlier run means it had some backlog to chew through. :P
<lamont> heh
<slangasek> it was not hasty
<slangasek> it was premeditated
<lamont> murder-one
<infinity> And, apparently, it takes 20 seconds to process every effin' kde-l10n-uzbekistnification_all.deb
<slangasek> the upload that /led/ to the killing was what was hasty
<infinity> Dearest Soyuz.  WTF, over.  No love, Me.
<slangasek> ?
<infinity> slangasek: I just don't recall it being this slow. :P
<lamont> slangasek: I think he's remembering some of the rough edges
<wgrant> infinity: We are running at DB capacity.
<wgrant> infinity: Because our master is getting a disk upgrade.
<infinity> This is sort of like dating a girlfriend you dumped a decade ago.
<wgrant> And apparently we can't extend arrays live.
<lamont> infinity: I wasn't going to go there
<lamont> infinity: and the girlfriend hasn't changed, eh?
<wgrant> Also, Soyuz is terrible, but the DB isn't helping.
<infinity> lamont: Not so much, no.  Neither the real one, nor the current metaphor.  But I'm smart enough to stay away from the former.
<lamont> infinity: smart man
<lamont> I was going with the metaphor only
<infinity> lamont: Sadly, that intelligence didn't extend to staying away from Soyuz. ;)
<lamont> infinity: after all the devs left, someone has to tend to it.
<lamont> s/left/got dragged off to other things/
<infinity> There we go.  Moving on to on-disk mangling finally.
<lamont> well.
<lamont> it's more soyuz got stuffed into the greater whole, and lots it's dedicated crew of minions/wranglers
<infinity> Indeed.
<wgrant> :(
<infinity> And no more complimentary cowboy hats with every commit.
<infinity> Sad times.
<lamont> heh
<lamont> say when master is current and I'll light the sky
<infinity> It's thinking about it.
 * lamont waits for proc 8939 to exit
<lamont> I'm guessing that's all it needs
<lamont> well, 7035 actually
<infinity> When dists.new disappears, it's good.
<infinity> Well, or the world has exploded.
<infinity> In which case, we have nothing to worry about.
<lamont> fsvo "we"
<infinity> Loving all these apt-ftparchive warnings about malformed overrides.  Are we abusing something intentionally, or do we actually have a bug, I wonder...
<wgrant> (those files are generated by scripts maintained by Platform, FWIW, not us)
<infinity> I know.
<infinity> Singed release files...
<infinity> Almost there.
<lamont> and dists.new is gone
 * lamont lights things
<lamont> wgrant: fwiw, if we had a way to put a particular DAS on hold, and then override that hold on a build-record basis, we wouldn't have to do the things we do
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> No Soyuz team to do that, though.
<infinity> I have Celso's home number.
<infinity> I'll just call him every hour, on the hour, until he agrees to work for me.
<lamont> heh
<wgrant> A maintenance squad might be able to do it eventually, but not until http://webnumbr.com/launchpad-critical-bugs reaches 0.
<wgrant> As you can see, it's going well.
<persia> Why does it need a Soyuz team?  can't we just file a bug and get someone to whine at the stakeholders meeting about it?
<lamont> persia: I will not push it for stakeholders
<infinity> persia: It's not really nearly as critical as a lot of other features we need last year.
<lamont> there are bigger fish to fry
<persia> Oh, of course.  I'm not saying it's *most* important.
<persia> I just wonder if it needs a dedicated "Soyuz" team for anything to happen.
<lamont> it doesn't, actually
<wgrant> persia: Without a team that cares, it needs to be escalated or it will never happen.
<wgrant> That's how things are now :(
<persia> wgrant, Are there teams that care for anything at this point?
<wgrant> No.
<persia> Right.  Then it *does* need whining, but it's in our interest to have folk whine about other things first.
<wgrant> Right. The bandwidth available by whining is smaller and different from the bandwidth that was available last year.
<persia> Ah.  Now I understand.  Yes, that is bad.
<infinity> (Gave back everything in chroot-wait, BTW)
<ScottK> Well, it's not like LP is anything more than some web app thing.
<slangasek> and publisher back on auto
<slangasek> lamont, infinity: thanks much :)
<infinity> ScottK: It's pretty much just phpBB with a different skin.
<slangasek> I'm going to be afk much of the evening; if anyone finds a critical bug in sysvinit that I *didn't* catch in the nick of time, feel free to ring me :P
<ScottK> All you soyuz elitists are just claiming you need a special team and stuff.  Soyuz makes web pages just like the rest of LP.
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, should this sysvinit upload actually fix debootstrap, BTW?
<slangasek> infinity: yes
<persia> It doesn't seem to have done
<infinity> slangasek: \o/
<slangasek> persia: oh?
 * persia started debootstrap *after* things were lit
<persia> Same error I got before "W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/lib/schroot/chroots/oneiric-armel dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-9ubuntu2_armel.deb"
<infinity> persia: Not from ftpmaster.internal, you didn't.
<infinity> persia: Mirrors are being pulsed now. :P
<slangasek> were you debootstrapping after the packages were published to the world, though :)
<persia> Aha!
 * slangasek nods
 * persia waits for mirror pulse
<infinity> Which reminds me, we need to move the mirror pulse in cron.daily to happen right after dsync-flist...
<infinity> Delaying it until after cron.germinate and such seems silly.
<wgrant> Speaking of dsync, can we remove it?
<infinity> wgrant: Why?
<infinity> wgrant: I was planning to pick up maintenance and get it building on modern OSes, would that make you happy?
<wgrant> infinity: It's slow and shouldn't save anything significant, should it?
<infinity> It only sometimes saves some space on ftpmaster, I'll admit.  If it's being run on cesium, it probably saves a ton.
<infinity> It's not that slow, though.
<wgrant> By cesium you mean germanium?
<wgrant> cesium should have no persistent data.
<infinity> Err, yes.
<infinity> Sorry.  It's been a while. :P
<wgrant> We could possibly run it over PPA pools, but we don't.
<wgrant> germanium is dead enough as it is.
<infinity> Either way, it took all of 56s on the primary archive.
<infinity> It's not exactly slow.
<infinity> In other words, it took less time than processing two arch:all BPRs. :P
<infinity> *cough*
 * lamont afk, laters
 * persia tries again with 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu3 this time
<infinity> slangasek: libc6 is still a sad panda, trying to touch /var/run/init.upgraded
<infinity> slangasek: So, still no debootstrap.
<persia> Worked for me
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, wait, I might be pulling a persia here, my local mirror's still pulsing. :P
 * infinity taps his foot.
<persia> (just got "I: Base system installed successfully." about the same time you posted)
<infinity> Normally, being 30 minutes behind ftpmaster doesn't bug me in the least.  Sometimes, it's really annoying...
<persia> 30 minutes?  I really need to configure push-mirroring at some point.
<infinity> I need to weasel my way back into the push-primary rotation again.
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> infinity: bootstrapping looking happier now? :)
<infinity> slangasek: Indeed.
 * cjwatson continues to attempt to get lucid images to build :-/
<cjwatson> jibel: All the cronned lucid builds (Ubuntu desktop, Ubuntu alternate, Ubuntu server, Ubuntu DVD, Kubuntu desktop, Kubuntu alternate) should be up to date now
<cjwatson> jibel: I can't vouch for them working
<cjwatson> well, ia64 and sparc didn't build; I don't know whether we care
<cjwatson> does anyone know if the 2.6.32-33 ABI is intended for 10.04.3?
<jibel> cjwatson, desktop i386 is ok. I'll sync the other images this evening and try them tomorrow.
<skaet> cjwatson, kernel we're hoping to use for 10.04.3 is 2.6.32-33.70.    Based on tracking bug 807175,  looks like its gone through cert and testing, so should be good to move to updates.  However not sure I understand where the ABI ref is coming in from, and the concern.  Can you elaborate?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807175 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 10 other projects) "linux: 2.6.32-33.70 -proposed tracker (affects: 4) (dups: 4) (heat: 44)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807175
<infinity> skaet: If lucid's meant to update from 32.62 to 33.70, that'll be an ABI bump (and hence new package names) from -32- to -33-, which will require a d-i upload, and some fiddling, that's all.
<infinity> skaet: So, if that's the plan, we should get it into -security,-updates and get with the mangling before testing images that aren't remotely valid. ;)
<infinity> skaet: s/meant to update from 32.62 to 33.70/meant to update from 32.62 to 33.70 for the point release/
<skaet> infinity,  need to check with security team, but its ready to go to updates based on cert/QA results in the bug.
<infinity> I think Colin's question wasn't so much "is it ready?" as "do you want it on the point release images?" :)
<infinity> And I think the above constitutes a "yes", so yeah, just need to shove it through and then rebuild d-i, and then images.
<skaet> infinity,  as long as security doesn't throw up a red flag in the final stages of the process.    Yes please.
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-15
<pitti> jibel: bonjour
<pitti> jibel, cjwatson: FYI, I burned current lucid daily on a CD and did a test install, went fine
<jibel> pitti, Guten Morgen
<jibel> cjwatson, pitti here are the results of the smoke test for 10.04.3
<jibel> alternate|desktop i386|amd64 english|non-english : OK
<jibel> alternate OEM: OK
<jibel> desktop OEM: KO
<jibel> I'll replay the desktop OEM in debug mode and will file a bug. The system always reboots to the stage 'Prepare for shipping'.
<cjwatson> jibel: ok, thanks.  per skaet, we'll need to bump d-i to the new kernel too
 * cjwatson goes to sort that out
<cjwatson> jibel: did you get as far as filing that bug about the desktop OEM case?
<jibel> cjwatson, I can't find a way to reproduce. I'll blame the tester.
<jibel> so we can consider desktop oem is good too
<cjwatson> jibel: OK, can the tester reproduce it? ;-)
<jibel> hm, small but important detail ubuntu-server prompt says 10.04.2 LTS
<cjwatson> oops
<cjwatson> I thought I'd SRUed base-files for that
<cjwatson> ... apparently not
<cjwatson> pitti: ^- could you process my base-files upload to lucid-proposed?
<cjwatson> damn, we'll need wubi too, I've been slack on dedaling with the checklist
<cjwatson> ev: I can haz new ~ubuntu-installer/wubi/lucid build?
<cjwatson> (r191)
<pitti> cjwatson: oh, of course! the neat place card on the point release :)
<pitti> cjwatson: btw, do we have a lucid-proposed freeze, or lucid-updates freeze?
<pitti> we have two other unapproved lucid-proposed uploads in the queue
<pitti> (neither seem urgent for .3)
<cjwatson> given that it's six days away, I think we need to freeze -proposed for anything non-critical, but we should continue to validate and push to -updates
<cjwatson> at some point in the next few days we'll need to assess anything that's not yet in -updates
<pitti> cjwatson: ack
<pitti> cjwatson: I suppose we want apt and python-apt, but it's just 2 days old; I guess we should just test it intensely, and release it on Monday?
<pitti> I'm a bit hesitant to release system critical packages on a Friday, especially with much less than 7 days of age
<cjwatson> pitti: apt and python-apt are there for Launchpad deployment work; I don't care whether they're in 10.04.3 are not
<cjwatson> *or not
<pitti> ah, ok
<ev> cjwatson: will do after lunch
<cjwatson> [6~[6~ta
<cjwatson> er, "ta"
<skaet> cjwatson, checklist calls for CRON job to be turned off today.   With the last minute churn, does it still make sense to do so?
<cjwatson> I think tomorrow would make more sense
<cjwatson> (my family's off to Oxford for the weekend; I'll be around)
<skaet> okie.  thanks.
<skaet> cjwatson,  will you create the candidate images when you turn off the CRON?
<skaet> jibel,  can you  switch the iso tracker over to be testing 10.04.3 now,  so that when the images emerge we have a place to put them.
<skaet> ?
<cjwatson> skaet: yes
<cjwatson> (I don't think cron is an acronym, BTW ...)
<cjwatson> or rather, I will probably just publish the last round of daily builds as candidates
<jibel> skaet, yes, I'll do shortly
<jibel> google returns "Command Run ON" as acronym of CRON
<cjwatson> I'd be surprised.  I think that's a retcon
<cjwatson> unless somebody has a reference to bwk or dmr or somebody saying that :)
<jibel> but the site stating that returns "Error 500" :)
<cjwatson> http://unix.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.unix.bsd.freebsd.misc/2007-03/msg00328.html says it's a contraction of chronology or some similar time-like expression, which seems a lot more likely to me, but I can't find anything actually authoritative
<skaet> :)
 * skaet will stop captializing cron at any rate.... ;)
<jibel> skaet, tracker for 10.04.3 is opened
<skaet> Thanks jibel.  :)
<micahg> skaet: hi, I'd like to make sure that thunderbird 3.1.11 gets on the 10.04.3 images if possible, it'll be going out today
<micahg> oops
<micahg> nevermind, it's not on the image
<micahg> and xubuntu isn't releasing, so ignore me :)
<skaet> micahg, its past freeze... not sures there's enough bake in time.
<micahg> skaet: just realized it wasn't actually a problem
<skaet> :)
 * micahg has no idea what we're going to do WRT firefox and 10.04.4, but we can worry about that after UDS
<micahg> oops, I meant to wait until the release meeting was over...
<pitti> micahg: is it on the DVDs? skaet, are we even releasing 10.04.3 DVDs?
<pitti> I'm not sure any more, but it seems to me that we did point releases without DVDs in the past
 * micahg checks germinate
<micahg> it is probably on the DVD
<micahg> pitti: you're right, it's on the DVD ::(
<cjwatson> I was planning to do DVDs if possible
<micahg> and there were DVDs for 10.04.2
<micahg> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04.2/release/
<pitti> micahg: hm, I don't see a Task: ubuntu-live-dvd header?
<pitti> ubuntu-dvd-live, even
<micahg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.lucid/dvd.seed
<micahg> pitti: I don't recall ever seeing that
<pitti> e. g. apt-cache show anthy
<cjwatson> dvd not dvd-live
<cjwatson> no Task field for that
<pitti> ah
<micahg> skaet: so, first, apologies for ping you during the release meeting
<micahg> skaet: second, see above
<micahg> it's a security update, so it generally goes straight in
<micahg> I guess it's not the biggest deal either way since it'll be out of date again in 4 weeks
<skaet> micahg, no worries about the ping during release meeting,  I've been accidentally guilty of the same myself to pitti this week.  :/
<skaet> micahg, I'd prefer to keep the churn down right now,  since we're pulling in a later kernel than I'd like and we're supposed to be putting up candidates about now.
<skaet> cjwatson,  what's your thoughts?
<cjwatson> skaet: similarly would prefer to keep churn to a minimum if possible ...
<micahg> skaet: cjwatson: it's a security update and unfortunately, I'm late in releasing it, what should I do?
<micahg> jdstrand: ^^
<jdstrand> why don't we turn off copy-report
<jdstrand> then we can push to -security without it getting to -updates
<cjwatson> sure
 * jdstrand goes to do that
<cjwatson> done
<cjwatson> too late :)
 * jdstrand refrains
<jdstrand> :)
 * micahg thanks cjwatson and jdstrand 
<micahg> so I'm good to release now?
<micahg> jdstrand: ^^
<jdstrand> micahg: yeah, go ahead
<micahg> jdstrand: thanks
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-16
 * cjwatson is moving dapper/karmic to old-releases, writing up the procedure as he goes along
<cjwatson> tedious ...
<Laney> saturday afternoon fun?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> I'm doing the best I can with the writeup but I really don't think it can be made foolproof.  I've had to add a big warning to the top that you need to use your initiative.
<cjwatson> the whole business of some old-releases files only existing on the mirrors and not on antimony really complicates matters
<cjwatson> it should be simpler for karmic because it doesn't have the business of differing final point releases for desktop vs. server
<cjwatson> Right, that's dapper done (modulo syncing).  Now for karmic ...
<cjwatson> skaet: I wrote up the best rendition I could of what I did in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EndOfLifeProcess
<cjwatson> lucid cdimage cron jobs disabled
<cjwatson> and posted to iso.qa
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-17
<gilbert> hi, i'm not sure if this is the right place to discuss this, but i would like to suggest pulling in the latest xpdf package 3.02-17 from debian unstable.  this fixes a segfault issue lp:#788343, and may address the longstanding segfault lp:#669211.  anyway, the oneiric xpdf package is just in bad shape right now...
<micahg> gilbert: #ubuntu-motu would be better, can we move there?
<gilbert> micahg: sure
<skaet> cjwatson,  thanks for the writeup (and moving the images).   When old-releases has enough space again,  I'll do a scrub pass of cdimages and see if I can find anything else that needs to be moved, then try it out.
<skaet> cjwatson,  thanks for disabling cron.
#ubuntu-release 2012-07-09
<micahg> is there a reason why all the kernel images since precise's release are still on archive.ubuntu.com?
<cjwatson> Why wouldn't they be?
<micahg> hrm, I thought only the latest were on archive.ubuntu.com
<micahg> and the rest were garbage collected at some point
<cjwatson> Oh, I see what you mean.  We don't do NBS removal post-release
<cjwatson> Partly because we've never got round to it, but also more importantly because it causes trouble for people who download updated installer images from -updates at some point and then never update them
<micahg> oh, ok, I thought kernels were special in that regard, but maybe I'm just misremembering from 5+ months ago
<cjwatson> It's easier to just keep the lot
 * micahg is used to seeing the kernels not in the archive as a sign of removing them from his system
<herton> infinity, I fixed the bot regarding the wrong components it reported in bug 1020100. It now only complains about this: updates-modules-2.6.24-32-lpia-di 2.6.24-32.44 - is in main instead of universe
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020100 in linux "linux: 2.6.24-32.103 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020100
<herton> infinity, it looks the complaint is correct, since updates-modules-2.6.24-32-lpia-di was in universe in the release pocket
<scott-work> skaet: can you approve this blueprint so that it shows on status.ubuntu.com ?  thank you
<jbicha> hi, I'd appreciate if someone could help libzapojit through the new queue, it's a new dependency for gnome-documents
<skaet> scott-work, blueprint link?
<scott-work> skaet: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-quantal-flavor-ubuntustudio
<scott-work> i'm sorry, i fully intended to link that earlier
<skaet> scott-work,  no worries.   doing.
<seb128> jbicha, newed
<seb128> jbicha, would it make sense to have new libs multiarched directly? this one is not
<jbicha> seb128: thanks, I think something didn't work when I tried multiarching it, I'll give it another look the next time I upload it though
<seb128> jbicha, yw, ok
<skaet> scott-work,   ok,  have taken a pass and approved them.  Also set the default milestone to my best guess, and all blueprints without a priority were set to medium.   Adjust as appropriate.  ;)
<ScottK> skaet: Would it be possible to have the SRU meeting earlier?  That's past EOD for me and I'll be playing father then (two hours would do).
<scott-work> skaet: thank you
<scott-work> skaet: this one still looks unapproved: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-quantal-flavor-ubuntustudio
<skaet> ScottK,  challenge is getting it not too early for Australia...    I'm probably going to set up a second one earlier in the day,  since there are a couple in Europe who can't attend that time as well.
<ScottK> OK.
<skaet> scott-work,  the topic was approved,  just the direction needed tweaking, so  wouldn't have been a blocker, but... sorted now.  ;)
<skaet> next publishing run should show them.     Check back in about an hour
<scott-work> sorry, skaet, wasn't meaning to be pedantic, i just wanted to make sure this shows up on status.ubuntu.com under 'flavour' (which it currently does not). thank you :)
<skaet> scott-work,  no worries.   :)
<herton> infinity, ping
<infinity> herton: Yo.
<infinity> herton: I'd argue that that one updates-modules override was wrong in the release pocket, since it was for a kernel in main.  I don't much care that it was originally wrong. ;)
<infinity> herton: (Thanks for fixing the bot for the rest, btw)
<herton> infinity, about that hardy issue, updates-modules-2.6.24-32-lpia-di in main, pitti once told me that you don't change it, but yes, I can override this in the checker
<infinity> herton: Well we don't/won't change the release pocket's overrides, but there's no reason to not make the post-release pockets correct.
<herton> infinity, no problem. I think for now I can workaround this, and avoid it complaining about this updates-modules package
<infinity> herton: Check.  Thanks.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hey, I just noticed the queue command hit ubuntu-archive-tools. anything I should be concerned about when using?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/06/%23ubuntu-release.html#t20:31
<cjwatson> override support is still in the LP deployment queue, but http://lpqateam.canonical.com/qa-reports/deployment-stable.html looks much healthier now so that should happen tomorrow I think
<jdstrand> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> jdstrand: So I guess the short answer is you may find that some bits don't work yet, but the things that do work should be safe to use
<cjwatson> It is at least useful for info, accept, reject
<cjwatson> fetch hit a roadblock and will be a few days
<jdstrand> cool-- I tried it with info and will be trying accept in a moment
<cjwatson> I'm in the process of converting the scripts that we had based around queue
<jdstrand> I'm particularly looking forward to override and fetch. the former, just cause you know, its handy and the latter cause I have some scripts I can update to not have to ssh to fetch on cocplum and the scp home :)
<jdstrand> (that is *horrible*)
<cjwatson> Yeah, sorry for the delay on those, fetch turned out to require learning about more of the LP security infrastructure than I cared to
<cjwatson> I was thinking of adding show-urls or something to make it easier to quickly inspect something on chinstrap or whatever
<jdstrand> oh no need to be sorry. what I have works, it is just icky
<jdstrand> cjwatson: thank you for all your work on this :)
<cjwatson> No problem, ultimately it makes my own life easier
<jdstrand> I have a feeling show-urls could be generally useful, but I can't quite put my finger on it
<cjwatson> Certainly I don't always want to fetch stuff over my home internet connection, but I expect most of us have better-connected systems we can ssh to
<jdstrand> personally, while I'd prefer not to pull it over my home connection, I do most of the time since I have tooling and a build vm, etc for doing various review tasks
<jdstrand> huge stuff, not always
<cjwatson> oh, thanks, I'd been meaning to deal with ddtp-translations
<cjwatson> that'll want to go to main sooner or later
<cjwatson> (one of the custom uploads it builds was already in main de facto anyway)
<ScottK> cjwatson: multiple accepts are WAY easier with queue than with the +queue page.  Thanks.
<cjwatson> Oh good.
<cjwatson> I was contemplating moving bug closures out to an asynchronous job to improve the timeout situation further.  But (a) I haven't yet learned how to write async jobs so that might take a while and (b) it's possible that cure might be worse than the disease.
<Laney> I thought it might get easier to deploy ben if it were in backports. So... there it is
<ScottK> It would be nice to be able to accept usuing queue by version number.
<ScottK> If I'm doing a (for example) mass accept of a KDE point release, they'll all have the same version number, but there's no common naming scheme.
<micahg> ScottK: that seems very prone to accidents unless there's a prompt for each source
<ScottK> queue accept will already just accept everything.
<ScottK> This won't make it worse.
<cjwatson> That's arguably a bug, mind :-)
<cjwatson> You can use substrings plus a version number
<ScottK> Something like: ./queue --queue=Unapproved --suite=precise-proposed --version=4;4.8.5-0ubuntu0.1" accept
<cjwatson> Oh, I never added a version match option, true
<cjwatson> Ah, because there was one in there with a weird syntax
<cjwatson> queue -Q unapproved -s precise-proposed kde/4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.1
<cjwatson> +accept
<cjwatson> Might change that syntax, it's anomalous
<infinity> Or, to not worry about package name at all, just "/1.2.3"
<infinity> queue -s precise-proposed -Q unapproved info /3.12.2
<infinity> ^-- For a current example.
<ScottK> Something like that.
<infinity> ScottK: That works right now was my point.
<ScottK> As you say though it's a bit anomalous.
<infinity> It's certainly lacking in the intuitive department.
<cjwatson> Might be better to put some kind of confirmation prompt in there in some cases.  Not sure.
<infinity> Though, it's faster to type foo/ver than -p foo -v ver.
<cjwatson> For the first pass I was just trying to emulate the LP script as closely as possible to make sure I'd got it all right.  But its syntax was pretty awful.
<ScottK> Whatever you end up with, please make it painfully clear in the -h how it works for occasional users.
 * jdstrand is done fiddling with NEW for the day
<stgraber> ogra_: any idea what's going on with the index there: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/20120709/ ?
<stgraber> ogra_: duplicate headers and wrong oversize check for arm images
<stgraber> 2.2G definitely fits on a single-sided single-layer dvd ;) not that the .img will ever be burnt to a dvd though...
<infinity> stgraber: I assume the oversized warning is because it's not a "DVD" image, but a "USB" image. Might need some special-casing in there.
<infinity> stgraber: Similar issues for he duplicate headers, I'd guess.  It's still thinking it's a "different" image type.
<skaet> balloons,  did you and seb128 figure out a plan for getting the accessibility community to help test the new GTK changes?  or is that still pending?
 * skaet going through the pending milestones from last week's meeting ... 
<skaet> ogra_ - were you able to find out where the arm java plans are written down, and who the lead is?
<balloons> skaet, no we haven't synced up
<stgraber> infinity: hmm, indeed, looks like we override SIZELIMIT to "1024 * 1024 * 1024" if file -b on the .raw returns "x86 boot sector", which is the case for the arm images
<skaet> balloons,  ack.
<infinity> skaet: arm java plans, in which regard?
<infinity> stgraber: s/which is/which isn't/, I assume.
<stgraber> infinity: nope :)
<stgraber> /home/stgraber/Desktop/quantal-dvd-armhf+omap4.img: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0xc, active, starthead 1, startsector 32, 147424 sectors; partition 2: ID=0x83, starthead 0, startsector 147456, 4494080 sectors, code offset 0x0
<skaet> infinity,  pending action item from weekly release meeting.    Not finding info from the blueprint scans, but may have missed something.
<stgraber> infinity: added an exception for Edubuntu (after the bit of code doing the magic for .raw images) so that SIZELIMIT is set to 4.7GB in all cases. Hopefully I wasn't confused with edubuntu vs edubuntu-dvd this time and it'll just work :)
 * stgraber will need to cleanup the edubuntu-dvd vs edubuntu mess at some point, using one for the livefs and the other for debian-cd just makes things confusing...
<infinity> stgraber: There's something horribly weird going on if the arm "dvd" image has an x86 boot sector.  Or if it's being detected as such.
<stgraber> infinity: well, it boots fine ;)
 * stgraber checks the beginning of that .img for weirdness
<Laney> apt-cache policy libtiff5-dev
<Laney> oops
<stgraber> quantal-desktop-armhf+omap4.img: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0xc, active, starthead 1, startsector 32, 147424 sectors; partition 2: ID=0x83, starthead 0, startsector 147456, 1136000 sectors, code offset 0x0
<stgraber> infinity: ^ so not specific to dvd images
<infinity> stgraber: No, I assumed it wouldn't be, but still odd.
<ScottK> The kolab rejects were me.  I discussed it with the uploader.
<Laney> Please keep an eye on lucid NEW; a few rounds will be required to get ben in.
#ubuntu-release 2012-07-10
<nhandler> A reminder email about Debian Import Freeze being in effect might be helpful :)
<stgraber> nhandler: I guess it wouldn't hurt, though it's not like there's any action required on the developers' part for that specific freeze
<nhandler> stgraber: Nope, but it has traditionally been sent in the past iirc. It might also save some developers a few moments of wondering why their packages are taking forever to sync from Debian (before remembering DIF)
<ogra_> hmm, the arm livefs builder produces random gzip errors during package unpacking
<cjwatson> urgh, the problem with rewriting kernel-overrides is that I have to understand its morass of sed first
<cjwatson> I might be able to get away with no longer having to specify the old ABI, though
<Daviey> cjwatson: What is the status of squashfs for server.. is there anything i can take on?
<gema> hi all, any reason for not having a desktop image today?
<gema> oh, they seem to be there
<gema> but appeared late
<gema> ok, I will have another go at running the tests on today's images
<cjwatson> Daviey: roughly the right squashfs and iso contents now, but need to figure out a sensible way to convince the cdimage scripts to build an image containing both a livefs and the necessary d-i initrd
<Daviey> cjwatson: Is this best left with you, or do you want me to poke stuff?
<cjwatson> probably best left with me
<cjwatson> though I want to get it to the point where you can JFDI without bothering me :)
<Daviey> cjwatson: That would be nice. :)
<cjwatson> Please nobody process the kernels in NEW; I'm working on a kernel-overrides script and want the test case
<ogra_> skaet, wrt java: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-java7
<skaet> ogra_ thanks,  the work items and release notes hadn't mentioned ARM so I thought it was just generic x86.   Read closer.   Will follow up with james on the specific questions then.  :)
<seb128> skaet, can you ack desrt membership on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-contributors/+members ?
<seb128> skaet, hey btw, thanks for the reply to my email ;-)
<skaet> seb128,  desrt's approved.   :)   give it an hour or so,  and the tracking should start.
<seb128> skaet, thanks ;-)
<knome> skaet, i wonder if that team is open for teams
<skaet> knome,  teams can just get added directly.
<knome> aha :)
<skaet> no need to go through that path.    Just let me or cjohnston know.
<knome> skaet, at least xubuntu-art and xubuntu-team would make sense, we've assigned a lot of items for those
<knome> skaet, thanks :)
<knome> skaet, hmm, xubuntu-team exists in the teams page, but clicking that on the xubuntu burndown page doesn't open that page (of course...)
<knome> skaet, but otoh, that's different anyway
<skaet> knome,   just looks like xubuntu-art is missing,  the others are already there.
<skaet> knome,  I'm working on some other things right now, but remind me in the meeting on Friday if I haven't added it by then.
<knome> skaet, yeah, but what i'm after is that on the "teams" page, xubuntu-team means anybody on the team, and it will show all the items
<knome> skaet, but we have assigned items to *xubuntu-team*, and it would be nice to track those items only, not everything for everybody in the team
<skaet> knome,  that's what the topics are for...  :)   http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/group/topic-quantal-flavor-xubuntu.html
<skaet> you control which blueprints are tracked in it.
<knome> skaet, i was thinking if it was possible to have a page ala http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/knome.html for xubuntu-team
<knome> skaet, where only any items assigned to *exactly* xubuntu-team (not anybody in the team) are shown
<knome> skaet, if you look at http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/group/topic-quantal-flavor-xubuntu.html, you can see that the xubuntu-team has literally 22 items assigned
<knome> skaet, eg. [xubuntu-team] ... :)
<knome> skaet, that's not what http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/xubuntu-team.html, or the topics track
<seb128> knome, it is
<seb128> knome, your team is the light orange color
<knome> seb128, yes, the team as in everybody that is part of the team
<seb128> well, that should be the difference between (team) and (foreign)
<skaet> knome,   probably a good request to bring up at the next UDS session on the work item tracker.
<knome> skaet, ok :) or i'll just poke stgraber meanwhile ;]
 * skaet figures its going to take some work, and a bit of design.
<knome> depends how the system is built :)
<knome> it's not the most important thing ever, but it would help in reassigning the items to actual people, and to track what collectively has to be done (in addition to/apart from the items that have a single assigneE)
 * cjwatson declares victory over kernel-overrides
<skaet> :)
<cjwatson> committed to lp:ubuntu-archive-tools, removing the version on cocoplum
 * cjwatson wonders if anyone needs new-remove-duplicates any more
<cjwatson> I think I'll remove that because it used to be much more of an issue for mass syncs, and that's no longer a problem in practice; and for duplicate manual uploads, it's better to check by hand and pick the best, rather than arbitrarily rejecting the oldest
 * skaet nods
<ogasawara> when an archive admin has a moment, could I get the linux-3.5.0-4.4 and linux-meta-3.5.0.4.4 kernel packages copied out of quantal-proposed and into the release pocket
<cjwatson> ogasawara: done
<ogasawara> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> though for the record you can probably do that yourself
<cjwatson> 'sru-release -r quantal linux linux-meta' from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<cjwatson> (won't work for stable releases, but since you can upload directly to quantal you should also be able to copy to it)
<ogasawara> ah cool, i'll have to try that next time
<micahg> cjwatson: I thought we said we don't want regular people copying from -proposed to the release pocket
<cjwatson> no reason why it should be a problem in this particular case
<micahg> sure, just pointing out the general policy though :)
<cjwatson> anyway that's basically superstition until such time as there's any kind of effective gatewaying on the release pocket
<cjwatson> so I see no point in enforcing it
<ScottK> micahg: Enforcing such a rule on the development release would probably encourage people to upload straight to the release pocket when perhaps it might be better not to.
<micahg> ScottK: ooh, deja vu :), well, the problem is that people not realize all the transitions in progess in -proposed at the moment, so the task was left to the AAs
<cjwatson> I'm not saying everyone should copy stuff around without thought, but it's perfectly obvious that linux/linux-meta isn't part of a transition.
<cjwatson> Except its own self-contained one which the kernel team are well aware of.
<micahg> granted
<cjwatson> There's no point applying policy when it doesn't make sense.
<ScottK> I was thinking more about the stuff that breaks things due to archive skew.
<ScottK> Those don't need to be in proposed very long.
<micahg> ScottK: right, but if they use something in transition with changed symbols, copying it prematurely will break worse than the archive skew :)
<ScottK> Yes.  So they shouldn't do that.
<micahg> s/will/could/ :)
<stgraber> as we don't have any automated process in place at the moment I usually pocket-copy my own stuff from the proposed to release pocket, but I tend to be aware of what transitions are going on and obviously won't copy something that'd break the archive. Having to wait for/poke an AA everytime sounds like a bit of a waste of time for everyone and would certainly make me consider pushing to release pocket + playing with build score as an alter
<stgraber> and unless that changed recently, it's not totally obvious how to do the pocket copy (no script in ubuntu-dev-tools or web UI), so it's unlikely that someone would do it by mistake :)
<cjwatson> right, you need stuff from u-a-t I think, or to know the API well enough to do it yourself
<stgraber> yeah, I usually just call copyPackage directly from lp-shell
<Daviey> stgraber: I know too well that is what you do :)
<ScottK> Whoever just sync'ed compiz, there was whining about a regression in one of the bugs.
<ScottK> Bug 929989
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929989 in compiz-core "compiz (decor) - Warn: failed to bind pixmap to texture" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929989
<micahg> bdmurray: ^^
<bdmurray> ScottK: hunh, the pending SRU report had it as green
<ScottK> Yes.  Yes it did.  See the comments in the bug.
<ScottK> (it refers to another bug)
<bdmurray> so what now?
<ScottK> bdmurray: I'd recommend moving it back to -proposed until that's resolved.
<ScottK> 6 minutes until the publisher run.
<ScottK> cjwatson or infinity:  Can you help?
<bdmurray> ScottK: How can I fix this?
<ScottK> inifinity managed to move a package back to proposed on Friday.  Not quite sure how.
<micahg> was it deleted from -proposed yet? (does sru-release do that?)
<ScottK> Just removing compiz from updates doesn't fix it as there was already a previous SRU there.
<ScottK> skaet: It seems like -proposed regressions reported in a new bug and not noticed is a bit of a recurring theme.  Might be a good topic for the SRU team meeting.
<Laney> Dear LP, please get version tracking.
<ScottK> The regression is discussed in Bug #993608  too.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993608 in compiz "CMake Error at FindCompiz.cmake:84 (include): include could not find load file: CompizDefaults" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993608
<micahg> hrm, can someone stop the publisher?
<ScottK> Someone can, but not me.
<stgraber> cjwatson, jdstrand: ^
<micahg> gah, looks like it's too late
<ScottK> Someone should upload a .2 ASAP that reverts this change and then it should get smoke tested and pushed to updates.
<cjwatson> Too late.  Copy it back to -proposed and remove-package it from -updates.
<cjwatson> It's about to be dinnertime but let me see if I can do that quickly.
<Laney> that will re-publish the previous -updates package?
<bdmurray> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> Laney: No
<cjwatson> Can't do that
<Laney> ho hum
<ScottK> That's why I was proposing a new upload.
<cjwatson> If you need that, then yeah, your best bet is a fresh upload.
 * ScottK looks around for an Ubuntu Desktop person.
 * cjwatson wanders off then.
<ScottK> Oh.  Laney.  \o/
<Laney> who did the original upload?
<stgraber> ScottK: Laney seems to be around ;)
<ScottK> stgraber: I was getting to that.
<Laney> since I have nothing to do with it …
<ScottK> grab it from LP, bump the version number and upload.
<cjwatson> FWIW we need to stop assuming that we can stop the publisher anyway - that ability is going away
<micahg> cjwatson: can we get a safe haven pocket to copy stuff to then? :)
<cjwatson> And in any case that was always a ridiculously crude measure
<cjwatson> micahg: No
<Laney> seb128: popey: ^^^
<seb128> popey, ^
<popey> hah
<cjwatson> It won't help.  You'd just find out about stuff when you copied out of the safe haven.
<cjwatson> It's like adding more confirmation dialog boxes to things.
<ScottK> Eventually it's safe havens all the way down.
<micahg> cjwatson: well, in this case, we could've copied -updates to the safe haven or something like that
<cjwatson> Err
<cjwatson> One of us is confused
<ScottK> He's looking for a place to stow the previous update in case a revert is needed.
 * micahg was tempted to copy to -security temporarily
<cjwatson> Being able to copy things out of -updates wasn't the problem.
<Daviey> i consider precise-updates to be a safe haven, where i won't get a regressed system from :)
<micahg> cjwatson: the issue was that the -proposed copy overwrote a previous update
<cjwatson> You know you can copy from any publication even if it isn't current, right?
<cjwatson> But that doesn't help, because you can't wind -updates backwards.
<cjwatson> Regardless of whether you try it by an upload or a copy
<micahg> cjwatson: oh really?, that's nice
<ScottK> In an case, Laney or seb128:  Is someone working up loading a revert?
<seb128> ScottK, popey's team is maintaining compiz and unity packages, I need to run but I will have a look at the backlog later
<micahg> cjwatson: but, I guess it doesn't help since we can't go backwards :(
<seb128> check with popey
<popey> ola
<cjwatson> micahg: Exactly.
<Laney> I can't upload it.
<popey> my guys are end of day :S
<Laney> but if you do it, I am on board with that.
<cjwatson> For an -updates regression, company policy is that we get people out of bed :-P
<ScottK> popey: I do all this for free, so "my guys are end of day" isn't very impressive.
<popey> understood.. i was merely pointing out a fact
<ScottK> Particularly for an SRU regression.
<stgraber> I'm happy to take the old compiz, bump the version and upload if that helps people resolve the who-does-what problem?
<Daviey> Lets just work out that needs doing, shall we?
<stgraber> clearly that's what needs to happen at this point and I can't see how it could make things any worse
<Laney> stgraber: Just making a package.
<Laney> you can sponsor it for me :-)
<stgraber> Laney: ok
<Daviey> we have a plan!
 * micahg wonders why laney needs a dch -i sponsorship at this point :)
<Laney> silly boards can't get quorum :P
<micahg> Laney: not what I meant :)
 * ScottK glares at micahg.
 * micahg shows up for meetings :P
<Laney> which bug is the regression in?
<Laney> stgraber: micahg is right though, you might as well just dch -i it yourself
<bdmurray> bug 929989 is marked verification failed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929989 in compiz-core "compiz (decor) - Warn: failed to bind pixmap to texture" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929989
 * Laney is test building
<bdmurray> and links to bug 1019337
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1019337 in compiz-core "gtk-window-decorator crashes with an X Window System error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019337
<bdmurray> which I'll open an ubuntu task for
<stgraber> Laney: yeah, I'm preparing a revert here
<stgraber> do you want me to aim that at -updates or -proposed?
<Laney> proposed. 0 day smoke test. updates.
<Daviey> stgraber: in lieu of ScottK responding, i'd say -proposed.. then binaries can be copied over
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> from last known good SRU: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084931/
<stgraber> from the bad SRU: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084932/
<skaet> ScottK,  agree, worth a discussion.
<stgraber> uploaded
<Laney> your first diff should include the reverted changes?
<Laney> oh, you included the changelog
<Laney> i get it
<stgraber> Laney: right, first one is just to proove I didn't add anything on top of the currently working version, just kept the changelog entry from the broken SRU. Second contains the full code revert.
 * ScottK is reviewing to accept it.
<Laney> builds, fwiw
<stgraber> Daviey: yeah, only advantage of -updates is the number of publisher runs, you basically save 30min if you push directly to -updates
<Laney> not that i'd expect that to have regressed
<stgraber> Laney: does it need some rescoring for weirder archs?
<Laney> it should be rescored /anyway/
<stgraber> I bumped powerpc
<Laney> seems to be building
<Laney> apart from ppc
<stgraber> ETA is 2 hours for PPC
<Laney> can't see what's building there, something big?
<micahg> hrm, mildly
<ScottK> stgraber: Are you a buildd admin?
<stgraber> can't see either, apparently buildd admin isn't enough to know what's going on. I'm assuming it's one of micahg's stuff building
<stgraber> ScottK: yeah
<ScottK> micahg: You got anything powerpc going on?
<micahg> hrm, will be ~3 more hours
<ScottK> stgraber: You have the power to kill builds, don't you?
<stgraber> ScottK: not for these I can't see
<Laney> you can ask in #-ops I believe, if warranted
<stgraber> ScottK: micahg might be able to kill his builds though, not sure (it's a non-virt PPA)
<micahg> I'm looking into it, give me a minute
<ScottK> Good point.
<ScottK> thanks.
<stgraber> we really need more ppc hardware...
<stgraber> and having sulfur offline really doesn't help
 * stgraber looks at the status of that RT ticket
<Laney> not hopeful.
<stgraber> yeah, looks like hardware/firmware issue (based on screenshot it's stuck somewhere in the firmware). And no news since end of June...
<micahg> ok, we're getting you a powerpc buildd
<stgraber> thanks
<Laney> there we go
<mdeslaur> die.ppc.die.die.die
<mdeslaur> infinity: if I send you $50 to buy a better computer, ca we stop building for ppc? :)
<stgraber> won't make it by the next publisher run, so we'll only be able to copy with the one after that
<stgraber> so the reverted version should land in -updates in an hour
<micahg> gives someone time to smoke test
<micahg> mdeslaur: FWIW, from a build perspective, powerpc is in better shape than i386 ATM :)
<micahg> for +1 that is
<mdeslaur> micahg: I'm sure all 4 powerpc users are happy about that
<ScottK> Spend the $50 on another powerpc buildd.
<ScottK> Of course if that was Canadian $, you need 51.
<ScottK> ;-)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<infinity> You people and your PPC hatred. :)
<infinity> But yeah, we'll buy more buildds with your 50 bucks, please donate.
<Laney> Prelude System.Info Text.Printf> printf "Hello from ghci on %s\n" arch
<Laney> Hello from ghci on arm
<cjwatson> oh well done
<Laney> i can't really claim any credit :P
<Laney> but good news nonetheless
 * Laney ships it.
 * Laney checks 1000 times that it's going to experimental and not unstable
<mdeslaur> infinity: If I didn't spend every week waiting for PPC to finish building so I can release security updates, I wouldn't hate it as much :)
<micahg> mdeslaur: if that's all, we just need sulfur back, the queue was pretty caught up with all three going :)
<infinity> sulfur seems to be very confused about its lot in life.  It may not come back.
<infinity> But we'll replace it.  Honest.
 * Laney considers these haskell uploads
<mdeslaur> infinity: what kind of hardware are the ppc builders?
<infinity> mdeslaur: The ones that are alive are Apple Xserves.  Junk, essentially. :P
<infinity> mdeslaur: The one that's dead is an IBM 510.
<infinity> mdeslaur: The plan is to replace and/or supplement with newer IBM 710s, or similar.
<mdeslaur> infinity: so I should stop searching for $50 xserves on ebay? :P
<infinity> If you find an old Xserve for 50 bucks, it's more than worth that.
<infinity> No matter how much I personally dislike them. :P
<popey> ScottK, would you like me to smoke test this when it hits -updates?
<popey> er, -proposed :D
<ScottK> Yes.  Please.
<popey> ok, no problem. can I get a ping when it's ready and I'll jump on it.
<micahg> popey: everything's built
<Laney> I would grab the debs from Launchpad if I were you, to avoid mirror lag. We ideally want this before the next publisher.
<Laney> Wow. A guy just walked past who looks exactly like James Page
<Laney> jamespage: was it you?!
<popey> Laney, url?
<micahg> we just missed another publisher run
<stgraber> popey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.2
<micahg> popey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.2
<popey> ta
<Laney> click your architecture, then look at "built files"
<popey> thanks
<popey> session is fine.. would you like me to try to reproduce the specific issue in the bug? with intellij?
<Laney> popey: Give it a try quickly.
<micahg> ~13 minutes left
<popey> i have intellij installed, cant seem to trigger the issue
<popey> stuck at #2 searching for a class :S
<popey> I cant trigger it
<popey> no matter what i bash in intellij
<Laney> ok
<Laney> bdmurray: want to push this?
<Laney> or ScottK
<ScottK> I can.
<popey> thanks ScottK
<bdmurray> thanks ScottK
<Laney> So where was the problem here?
<bdmurray> Do you mean why did I approve it?
<Laney> That the report wasn't updated with v-failed? That the copy was done without checking all bug reports one more time? That there is no way of flagging additional bug reports up?
<Laney> bdmurray: yeah.
<bdmurray> Yes, the report wasn't current and I didn't check all the bug reports one more time.
<ScottK> Done.
<bdmurray> Possibly also one thing that may have helped if the reporter of that regression bug had opened it against the ubuntu package of compiz and tagged it regression-proposed.
<bdmurray> At least some of the SRU team is subscribed to that tag and regression-updates.
<seb128> one of the dx guys screwed up as well by not knowing the process
<seb128> the bug was tagged verification-failed by an user
<seb128> but Daniel went "this specific issue is fixed, please open a new bug for the regression" and tagged the bug back verification-done
<bdmurray> Oh, I think I was thinking about tagging bugs via a bot if the package is from -proposed but that wouldn't have helped since the regression bug wasn't reported via apport.
<seb128> Daniel = Daniel Van Vugt, one of the compiz guys
<seb128> Laney, I dropped an email to jasoncwarner and didrocks with a summary for the situation and the things that failed, which includes:
<seb128> - nobody from the people who did the SRU watched for the comments
<seb128> - nobody in #ps noticed the bug opened about the regression
<popey> thank you seb128
<seb128> - the distro process was misunderstood which did lead to revert the verification-failed tag
<seb128> popey, yw
<Laney> cheers
<seb128> popey, I think we will have a discussion with some extra people Cced about those issues and how we prevent them to happen again, but I didn't want to turn the incident in another ranting or anything like that so I just bounced to Jason for status update with some ideas tonight
<popey> heh, appreciated
<seb128> popey, Didier or I will probably start an email discussion with the unity team and you guys later to see how we can improve our process so we don't overlook those next times
<seb128> popey, yw ;-)
<popey> excellent.
<micahg> duflu should've know better about the tags as a bug control member
<seb128> Laney, bdmurray, cjwatson, micahg, stgraber: thanks for handling the issue
<Laney> and ScottK
<ScottK> seb128: There's an SRU team meeting next monday.  That might be a good time to discuss it.
<Laney> yw :-)
<seb128> ScottK, thanks as well
<stgraber> np
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<seb128> ScottK, well, I think the failure was not so much on the SRU team side, we really got unlucky that all the bugs got green flagged with a known regression
<seb128> it's a bit unfortunate that we raced between the tag update and the pocket copy
<bdmurray> Does anybody know how often the sru report is generated?
<micahg> maybe an e-mail to bugcontrol/bugsquad/ubuntu-devel about the SRU tags, what they mean, and what it takes to change them?
<jamespage> Laney: pretty sure it was my evil twin
<Laney> he did have a certain glint
<jamespage> lol
<cjwatson> bdmurray: half-hourly
<cjwatson> it's on the archive cycle
<bdmurray> cjwatson: thanks that seems regularly enough
<cjwatson> infinity: could somebody from canonical-partner-dev hoover up bug 990761?  friend of mine's asking, and AFAICS it's a one-line fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 990761 in acroread "acroread 9.5.1 is not installable on Ubuntu Precise amd64 system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990761
<infinity> cjwatson: If by "someone", you mean me, I suppose I could make that happen this afternoovening.
<cjwatson> You're here :-)
<stgraber> chrisccoulson is touched-it-last but I guess it doesn't really matter who fixes it ;)
<cjwatson> ah, I didn't check, correct
<cjwatson> er s/correct/sorry/ leakage from talking IRL
<stgraber> acroread probably should be made arch=i386 then instead of building on both i386 and amd64 and failing on amd64 as is currently the case
<micahg> yeah, but he's not available ATM either :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: it is
<cjwatson> er, oh, didn't notice the failure.  only successfully built on i386, yeah
<stgraber> yeah it tries to build-dep on ia32-libs
<infinity> Yeah, it should just be multi-archy.
<infinity> But that sounds like more than a 1-line change.
<infinity> Potentially TWO OR THREE.
<stgraber> doesn't it ship a firefox plugin too?
<stgraber> if so you'll need quite a few hacks to make it work
<cjwatson> Oh, is it not multiarchy right now?
<infinity> I dunno.  This is more knowledge of acroread than I want to have.
<cjwatson> There's a more extensive patch in bug 998837
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 998837 in acroread "acroread fails to install on amd64 (dup-of: 990761)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998837
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 990761 in acroread "acroread 9.5.1 is not installable on Ubuntu Precise amd64 system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990761
<stgraber> if it ships a mozilla plugin poke me, I have already done that work for a not-yet-released partner package
<cjwatson> So not a one-liner then, but still just a control file change
<cjwatson> Though I'm not sure the Architecture change to acroread-common in that bug is correct ...
<infinity> Dear god, this is a 267MB source package.
<stgraber> looking at the branch for that other package, making the firefox plugin should be trivial though (if it indeed bundles it), you just need to always depend on nspluginwrapper and call it even on i386, it DTRT for you
<infinity> This could take a few hours of Nicaragua bandwidth.
<stgraber> (sure nspluginwrapper is pointless on i386 but it doesn't harm AFAICT)
<infinity>                 if [ `uname -m | cut -c 1` = "i" ]; then
 * infinity dies a little inside.
<highvoltage> infinity: what's wrong with that? they obviously wanted to check if the machine you're running on is ia64!
<infinity> highvoltage: :P
<infinity> I clearly need more wine before working on this package.
<jbicha> hmm, people are talking about trying to revert Abiword to 2.8.6 for Precise in bug 1019621
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1019621 in abiword "Precise abiword version needs to be reverted to stable release prior to 12.04.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019621
<micahg> jbicha: it's too bad no one complained before release about these bugs :(
<micahg> if we can confirm ABI compatibility with the latest snapshot, I"m going to push for an SRU of it
<micahg> downgrading post-release isn't really an option
<tumbleweed> urgh
<jbicha> there was discussion on the Abiword mailing list last month about releasing 2.9.3 or 2.9.4 but it looks like those releases weren't official yet
<micahg> no, Debian has a snapshot from june though
<jbicha> yeah, that's in quantal too
<infinity> micahg: Downgrading's an option, if it doesn't blow up user settings.
<infinity> micahg: But forward is probably the saner way to go, assuming upstream is fixing this visual issues.
<micahg> infinity: well, 2.8.x is GTK2, 2.9.x is GTK3 and the settings might blow up
<infinity> micahg: GTK2 vs GTK3 doesn't matter, we ship both everywhere that wants Abiword anyway.  But yeah, if setting could explode, that would be the obvious blocker.
<jbicha> the lack of confidence from the abiword developers (and the lack of a release schedule) is annoying
<micahg> indeed
<infinity> cjwatson: So, uhm.  You say you have a friend being bitten by this acroread not installing on amd64 thing?  Cause it Just Works here...
<cjwatson> infinity: He had the oneiric version installed, and apt refused to upgrade it
<cjwatson> apt-show-versions acroread said "acroread/precise *manually* upgradeable from 9.5.1-1oneiric1 to 9.5.1-1precise1"
<cjwatson> apparently
<infinity> Ahh.  I could see it, perhaps, having upgrade issues, yeah.
<cjwatson> Anyway, I'd forgotten you were at debconf, so don't feel obliged to spend lots of time on it right now :)
<infinity> Well, I'm poking at it idly.
<infinity> But yeah, not panicking about it. :P
<xnox> is anyone tracking libevolution / gtkhtml transition? And has it been staged into proposed?
#ubuntu-release 2012-07-11
 * ogra_ dances ... fnially mx5 live images !!!
<ogra_> infinity, if your mx5 has a spare cycle, could you give them a try ?
<ogra_> (also, does anyone know why we build .1 as the default images nowadays ? seems that only recently started)
<ogra_> looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/quantal/ it started with 20120708.1 ... i cant find a commit in cdimage that would explain this
<cjwatson> all stable builds are like that
<cjwatson> it's because the thing that computes build numbers doesn't take the series into account
<cjwatson> so there's typically already been a quantal build that day and it therefore selects .1
<cjwatson> would probably not be that hard to fix but I haven't bothered
<ogra_> well, there are no logs for other builds
<cjwatson> oh this is quantal.  well, it'll be something similar to the above
<cjwatson> precise is probably starting earlier
<ogra_> (/me is mostly scared that we run into the 24h buildtime and start to overlap thanks to the many arm builds on a single machine which might cause delays)
<cjwatson> yeah, look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/precise/, there are the other builds in question
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> it doesnt see the releases as distinct
<ogra_> now i get it
<cjwatson> yep, series == release, sorry LP terminology
<ogra_> heh, k
<Laney> how does one go about uploading a rebootstrap?
 * Laney is rebuilding ghc/armel
<Laney> at least, I think I am. We'll know in 10 hours or so :-)
<cjwatson> You'll probably need infinity to help you.
<cjwatson> AIUI it requires shoving bootstrap binaries into an extra repository that buildd chroots are temporarily pointed at for build-dependencies.
<Laney> oh, so it's not a binary upload
<Laney> I'm just using Debian's ghc to bootstrap off
<cjwatson> Laney: From LP's point of view, that involves bootstrap binaries
<cjwatson> Assuming you mean Debian's ghc binaries and not just the source
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I thought you might do the bootstrap builds yourself and just smush them in somehow.
<Laney> But having another repository which accepts binary uploads also works
<cjwatson> Every binary in the archive must have been built by LP - absolute rule
<cjwatson> Never AFAIK violated (although it used to be "built by buildds attached to dak", but same principle)
<Laney> certainly makes sense
<Laney> emacs24-non-dfsg should go to universe, btw
<cjwatson> So it should (GFDL).  Done.
<Laney> ta
#ubuntu-release 2012-07-12
<cjwatson> skaet: Do you think it might be possible to have an experimental freeze at some point, since we're not really doing it for milestones any more?  I'm not actually talking about freezing for real - I would like to just accept all uploads that land in unapproved - but I need a real-world stress-test of the new queue client before I remove the old script on cocoplum
<cjwatson> SRUs aren't sufficient for this because they don't tend to close quite such large numbers of bugs at once (aside from kernel uploads, but they go through their own special path and don't count)
<cjwatson> Or anyone else, interested in thoughts on the practicality of this
<cjwatson> seb128: ^- you have strong views on freezes sometimes :)
<seb128> cjwatson, freeze with auto accept seems like a no freeze from a maintainer perspective or I didn't understand what you suggest?
<cjwatson> Well, not auto, I'd like to run 'queue accept' (with the new queue API client) on everything basically
<cjwatson> But there'd inevitably be some delay since that involves a human
<cjwatson> Basically trying to shake out things like timeouts, since once I remove the old queue script we won't have a fallback way to accept things
<seb128> cjwatson, I've no issue with that, what I dislike is when we are frozen over 3 days because it starts creating practical issues
<seb128> or when we unfreeze on friday because that's letting sometime an hundred packages hit the archive when everybody goes in eow mode
<seb128> cjwatson, so +1 from me if the queue is dealt with on a daily basis during the freeze ;-)
<cjwatson> Oh, right, yeah, I was thinking more like half-hourly modulo sleep :)
<babyface_> daily iso test on quantal desktop ISOs didn't run, due to there is no new build today?  what's wrong?
<cjwatson> Have you checked the build logs?
<babyface_> skaet,  ^^
<cjwatson> skaet won't be up yet
<babyface_> cjwatson, not yet, I just checked the build time ,
<cjwatson> the builds are still in progress
<cjwatson> we need to sort out arm builders; at the moment there are a number of arm live builds that happen in succession, so you can expect the daily Ubuntu desktop builds to arrive a bit later than usual for a whie
<cjwatson> *while
<babyface_> cjwatson, could you tell me where can I get this information?  --- the builds are still in progress
<babyface_> cjwatson, I wanna have a look
<cjwatson> you can't, I was looking at ps on nusakan
<cjwatson> you could possibly infer it from the fact that http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/quantal/ubuntu/20120712/livecd-20120712-i386.out completed successfully but there's no daily-live entry for today on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/quantal/ yet
<cjwatson> those were my first port of call
<babyface_> cjwatson, ok, I see.   the desktop build will be late only for today? or for all the days after today?
<cjwatson> not for ever, but not just for today either
<babyface_> I'm very clear now, thanks for you help, cjwatson
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/quantal/ubuntu-omap4/20120712/livecd-20120712-armhf.out seems to be the current one in progress
<skaet> cjwatson,  +1 from me on a real world stress test.   How about we raise it at tomorrow's meeting,  and if no one has an issue,  pick a day or two early next week, and try it then?  (with suitable emails out to ubuntu-devel to warn what's going on)
<ogra_> infinity, not sure you saw my ping yesterday, could you give the mx5 images a smoketest ?
<stgraber> ogra_: not sure he's got the hardware at debconf
<ogra_> oh, crap i forgot about debconf
<ogra_> well, he is essentially the only person with that HW in the whole distro team
<ogra_> so that has to wait
<ogra_> du -hcs
<ogra_> EFOCUS !
<gema> cjwatson: jenkins seems to be up and happily running all its jobs again
<gema> cjwatson: jamespage restarted it and now it is all fine again
<Laney> turning it off and on again is the solution to all problems
<cjwatson> gema: cool, thanks
<bdmurray> so if a package has a micro release exception is every bug fixed by it still required to have test case and other SRU information
<cjwatson> stgraber: On queuebot API stuff (#ubuntu-meeting), I haven't yet exported any way to find the uploader of a PackageUpload, but it probably wouldn't be desperately hard to do (worst case ~15 lines plus tests, I think)
<cjwatson> skaet: I guess I could just start a discussion on -devel now
<ScottK> bdmurray: I think not.  On the MRE's I've asked for, I've always said what we'd do to verify the package, so hopefully there is documentation somewhere (that I guess ought to be mentioned in the bug).
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<Laney> there's some info at the end there
<bdmurray> It seems to be that a microrelease that fixes bugs should also have those fixes verified in addition to 'broad smoke tests'
<bdmurray> Certainly the package should not contain regressions but it should also really fix the bugs identified
<bdmurray> I guess there is this wording though 'it can generally be assumed that bugs claimed to be fixed have actually been fixed upstream'
<cjwatson> +    except Exception as message:
<cjwatson> +        if message[0][:14] == "Could not find":
<cjwatson> ScottK: ^- I think we could do better than parsing exception messages.  Perhaps those are reliably HTTPError with .code == 404?
<ScottK> cjwatson: Dunno.  I looked and you were just catching an Exception in lputils.py.
<ScottK> If it were just up to me, I'd have subclassed Exception for those two errors and caught it based on the subclass.
<ScottK> PackageMissing(Exception): or so.
<ScottK> I wasn't entirely sure what that might affect though since lots of the scripts use lputils.
<cjwatson> s/catching/raising/?  Oh yeah.  I would suggest just creating a new exception class for those.
<cjwatson> I was just being lazy.
<cjwatson> I wouldn't expect that to break anything.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I can do that in a bit.
<cjwatson> Ta.
<ScottK> The message parsing was mostly about keeping the change contained to queue.
<ScottK> err, remove-package
<cjwatson> It seems like a sensible change in general, although it makes sense to do the except/exit at the top level rather than in lputils.
<ScottK> Those functions show up in a few other scripts, so I'll look at them before I commit.
<infinity> ogra_: I can't, I'm in Nicaragua. :P
<infinity> ogra_: When I get home, perhaps, sure.
<ogra_> infinity, yeah, got that from stephanes comment :)
<ogra_> i simply missed the bit of you traveling ...
<infinity> ogra_: Jani has an mx5 too, borrow him. ;)
<ogra_> well, i need him for ac100 kernel work first, i dont want to exhaust him ;)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: fyi, bug #1023986. I'm not sure it is related to your work or not
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023986 in launchpad ""Available diffs" are not accessible when publishing private packages via copyPackage() " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023986
<cjwatson> jdstrand: It's not something I broke, but it does seem to be a problem with PCJs.
 * cjwatson peers at the publishing history.
<cjwatson> Yeah, as I thought, 5.3 was originally in the security PPA.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: interesting-- Marc's puppet update today used syncSource and the diff was generated by having both come from the security ppa. I added that detail to the bug
<jdstrand> (both meaning today's update and the previous update)
<jdstrand> anyhoo, it is filed, I'm moving on :)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I'm actually pretty puzzled.
<cjwatson> Can't really spend any longer on it right now though; it's not a leak
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> and I didn't really intend for you to
<jdstrand> I just thought it could potentially be related to your recent work is all
<cjwatson> Worrying though.
<jdstrand> and you said it was not
<cjwatson> Well, I don't *think* so.
<cjwatson> But it would be a regression in moving you to copyPackage.
 * jdstrand nods
<cjwatson> So I do care about that even if it wasn't my fault.
<cjwatson> I wonder if it's actually the diff requested by PCJ.attemptCopy.  That would explain the difference between syncSource and copyPackage.
<cjwatson> I notice that delayed copies (which syncSource still uses) don't bother requesting a new diff for the target archive.  (Which is arguably differently wrong.)
<jdstrand> huh
<cjwatson> In fact you can kind of see that in your rhythmbox case.  Surely it ought to have a diff against 2.90.1~20110908-0ubuntu1.3.
<jdstrand> I was wondering if what you just said related to that
<jdstrand> that has often been an annoyance
<jdstrand> in fact...
<jdstrand> bug #294886
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 294886 in launchpad "security private PPA debdiff generator uses the wrong pocket" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294886
<cjwatson> It is slightly related.
<jdstrand> I guess this is more #237092
<jdstrand> bug #237092
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 237092 in launchpad "Package diffs should only be generated against previous releases within a distroseries" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237092
<cjwatson> Though more a demonstration of how not to do it.
<jdstrand> oh, that is different
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I've put a better analysis in the bug now.  I'd need to turn that into a test case to be certain of it, but if I'm right then it's easy to fix.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: awesome, thanks :)
<stgraber> skaet: in case you're wondering thunderbird was a bit buggy, the two e-mails are identical :)
<skaet> stgraber,  :)
#ubuntu-release 2012-07-13
<infinity> Bah, who retried the sparc build of debian-installer/hardy?
 * infinity decides to just fix the chroot.
<sbeattie> Hi, can an archive admin copy over the openjdk-6 from oneiric-security to oneiric-updates, to save bandwidth on security.ubuntu.com?
<sbeattie> The other releases got copied over okay.
<micahg> sbeattie: I can do the copy if someone else pushes the button
<micahg> bdmurray: ^^ can you approve?
<micahg> stgraber: ^^ queuebot seems to not be thinking straight
<micahg> infinity: ^^ maybe you can approve if you're still around
<infinity> micahg: Where it that sync from...?
<infinity> Oh, security.
<infinity> We do occasionally do security->updates sweeps, you don't need to force the issue.
<micahg> infinity: the sweep failed :)
<infinity> (Which is just confusing, since the UI doesn't tell me much about where it came from)
<micahg> anyways, the USN just published
<micahg> infinity: there's a cron that does the copy but it fails occasionally and openjdk is pretty big
<micahg> infinity: there's no from target in the API, just from archive
<infinity> Yeah, I know.
<micahg> sbeattie: ^^ done
<micahg> infinity: thanks
<infinity> I'm wondering how much I should care about debian-installer on hardy/sparc being broken due to a buildd change I made three years ago.
<infinity> Clearly no one's cared until now.
<micahg> infinity: wasn't hardy/sparc one of the last where the installer actually workeD?
<infinity> One of the last what?
<micahg> releases
<infinity> It works everywhere except sparc and lpia.
<infinity> Oh, you mean the last sparc release that was useful?  That's probably true.
<micahg> yeah, maybe that's ubiquity and not d-i though
<micahg> anyways, it's only got 9 months of life left anyways
<micahg> and any new install would probably go with Debian at this point
<micahg> err..maybe not
<infinity> Yeah, it's mostly just annoying to watch a buildd hang. :P
<micahg> hardy install could upgrade to lucid and get support for another 2 years
<infinity> Oh, we have lucid/sparc?
<infinity> I can never remember what's where.
<micahg> yeah, that's the final call for sparc
<micahg> pulled the plug in maverick
<micahg> so, depending on if it was the only working sparc installer, might be worth fixing, but certainly not a priority
<infinity> Which means someone already fixed this bug in later versions of silo to deal with the buildd change.
<infinity> So, I'll just find that and SRU it to hardy. :P
<micahg> infinity: ISTR the lucid installer not working
<infinity> I mean the build of d-i, I have no idea if the results function.
<micahg> oh, hrm, well, I guess if it doesn't FTBFS, that makes sense
<micahg> builds here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/20081029ubuntu102.16/+build/3629190
<infinity> micahg: Yes, I know.
 * micahg goes back to doing useful things
<infinity> Oh, it was "fixed" in later releases by just never running siloconfig.
<infinity> Hard to say if that's correct for hardy.
<infinity> Maybe I'll just cheat in a way that I know won't break existing behaviour.
<infinity> There, fixed.
<infinity> RAOF: You around?
<RAOF> infinity: Yus.
<infinity> RAOF: If so, can you give a quick review and accept of my silo SRU, so I can bounce d-i at it to test? :P
<infinity> RAOF: (It should hit the hardy queue in 30s)
<RAOF> But of corset.
<RAOF> Hardy? Old school!
<infinity> Yeah, well.  It should have been fixed years ago.  Whatever.
<RAOF> When's that dropping out of support?
<infinity> I'm in the mood for completeness today.
<infinity> 13.04, I guess.
<infinity> Ish.
 * infinity grbas some food while he waits on that.
<infinity> Or grabs.
<infinity> Whatever.
<RAOF> Faster, launchpad. Faster!
 * micahg hands RAOF a whip
 * RAOF cracks it
<RAOF> infinity: If you're kicking around with nothing to do, care to give a once-over opinion of the mesa 8.0.3 in the precise queue? I've mailed the TB for a provisional MRE for mesa, but it might squeak in under the regular system, too.
<infinity> RAOF: That's a pretty hefty review, but maybe I'll poke it tomorrow.  About to head out for the evening.
<RAOF> It is; I wasn't hoping for an in-depth yay or nay.
<RAOF> Oh, have a silo BTW.
<infinity> So, I saw.  Thanks. :)
<infinity> Remove the errant comma from that...
<infinity> I'm obviously tired.
<infinity> RAOF: silo SRU verified.
<infinity> RAOF: (I don't think letting it cook will make it any more tested)
<RAOF> I have no relevant opinions on the matter.
<infinity> Well, welcome to the new world order where you get discretion. ;)
 * RAOF shall exercise that discretion after lunch.
<ScottK> infinity: I think the last installer that worked for sparc was gutsy.
<ScottK> Although I don't think the ones after Hardy particularly ran (even if they compiled)
<infinity> ScottK: Ahh, well.  Build fixed regardless, because hanging a buildd for days is lame.
<ScottK> All good then.
<ScottK> skaet: I see you marked "socialize what running -proposed in development release means" as DONE.  I'm not sure who you were supposed to socialize it with, but I sure don't understand it.
<ScottK> (alternatively, I do understand it and mostly just don't think it's a good idea, but I prefer to assume it makes more sense than it appears to me)
<babyface_> no new built quantal-desktop and quantal-alternate iso today?
<cjwatson> infinity: debian-installer/sparc> sorry, that was me I think, I hadn't realised it was a chroot problem
<cjwatson> infinity: because initially I think it showed up as "failed to upload" for some reason I couldn't fathom
<cjwatson> infinity: and by the time I looked at it the OOPS log had been reaped, so I wanted either a successful build or a fresh OOPS :)
<cjwatson> new queue client supersedes old queue script on cocoplum with immediate effect: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2012-July/045312.html
<cjwatson> actually that u-a-t revision number is wrong, you want r528, but I figure people generally want the newest anyway
<cjwatson> I've rearranged the top of ArchiveAdministration a bit to de-emphasise logging into cocoplum, since the only remaining tools are minority uses (copy-package.py, manage-chroot.py, populate-archive.py, point-release-snapshot)
<cjwatson> (maybe a couple of others)
<Laney> nice
<skaet> ScottK, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-June/000960.html and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-June/000964.html is why I considered it socialized.
<Laney> that's not really about "running" proposed
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's uploading to it, different part of the problem
<ScottK> skaet: OK.  Thanks.
<Riddell> skaet: release meeting in an hour?
<stgraber> Riddell: yes
<stgraber> could someone take a look at cups in the Unapproved queue (precise-proposed)? the diff is pretty big but it's fixing 5 bugs that are targeted to the point release
<ScottK> cjwatson: lputils Exception subclass and remove-package !string matching fixed and pushed.  Thanks for the feedback.
<cjwatson> Great, thanks.
<phillw> any one here from alpha 2 bugs? bug 1007394
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1007394 in mdadm "Quantal daily fails to complete installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007394
<xnox> phillw: i didn't look into that one yet.
<xnox> phillw: assigned to myself. Will have time/equipment to look at it next week.
<phillw> xnox: we're really struggling on it
<xnox> sorry =)
<xnox> let me see if I can do anything on it tonight
<phillw> xnox: thank you, you are a star!
<xnox> phillw: I did do alpha2 testing with mdadm and didn't see this bug
<xnox> but it was mostly in VMs
<xnox> so not bare metal
<phillw> xnox: as they cannot get error reports and the system hangs, it is a real little critter to track down.
<xnox> phillw: yeah.
<phillw> one of the team does still have a ppc Mac. But for the life of me, I cannot remember who it is.
<xnox> phillw: wait, is it arch specific bug?
<phillw> He was the guy who asked people to allow him to spend time within his Canonical wages to look after ppc
<phillw> xnox: it does appear so. but really oddly, only on alt. The desktop seems to work okay.
<xnox> phillw: desktop does not have mdadm installed -> hence to mdadm bugs
<phillw> xnox: I'm just the co-ordinator for lubuntu-QA, on that side I'm good ... when you guys and gals start chatting about code, I do struggle :)
<phillw> xnox: it is a little plea, from me and other ppc users. Lubuntu is their last best hope. Our own lubuntu developer has taken pity on it.
<micahg> jdstrand: ^^ as it's your archive day
<jdstrand> micahg: what are you referring to exactly?
<micahg> jdstrand: precise-backports upload
<micahg> jdstrand: if you're not too busy
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-08
<cjwatson> mlankhorst,tjaalton: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt seems to indicate some parts missing from the current Xorg transition
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: yeah just geode was missing it seems
<cjwatson> synaptics and wacom too?
<mlankhorst> doubt it
<cjwatson> and I can't work out what's going on with xpra ...
<cjwatson>     * i386: arkose, arkose-gui, arkose-nautilus, boinc-amd-opencl, boinc-nvidia-cuda, edubuntu-desktop, fglrx, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-amdcccle-updates, fglrx-dev, fglrx-updates, fglrx-updates-dev, kubuntu-active, kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-full, kubuntu-netbook, ltsp-client, lubuntu-core, lubuntu-desktop, mythbuntu-desktop, starpu-contrib-examples, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-gnome-desktop, ubuntustudio-desktop, ...
<cjwatson> ... ubuntustudio-graphics, virtualbox-guest-x11, winswitch, xorg, xpra, xserver-xorg-input-all, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dbg, xserver-xorg-input-wacom, xserver-xorg-input-wacom-dbg, xubuntu-desktop, xvba-va-driver
<mlankhorst> I'm pretty sure that one ought to be correct
<mlankhorst> only reason I didn't notice geode is that support for that was kind of dropped and it's a package in universe
<cjwatson> hmm, they are indeed both being upgraded, wtf
<cjwatson> it's definitely not just as simple as geode
<mlankhorst> maybe the autohinter hates the x stack? :P
<cjwatson> the autohinter is doing the right thing
<cjwatson> also my experience is overwhelmingly that britney is generally correct, just obtuse :P
<seb128> cjwatson, one issue is that it tries libxi and libxfixes in different batches it seems
<cjwatson> seb128: that shouldn't be related to the server stack?
<seb128> cjwatson, laney tried to put them together, and the only problem that I got with the output from that run was geode
<seb128> cjwatson, well, they both breaks old server/unity
<cjwatson> same libxi6 dependency from xserver-xorg-input-synaptics in both saucy and saucy-proposed
<mlankhorst> I guess a manual hint might need ALL the packages currently in -proposed related to the x stack..
<seb128> cjwatson, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxi/2:1.7.1.901-1ubuntu1
<seb128> "  * Add a breaks to xorg-server 1.13 and old unity."
<seb128> so they should be going in the same run
<cjwatson> that doesn't explain why an autohint that doesn't include libxi would show broken input packages
<seb128> cjwatson, if you look at the top of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt that's what Laney tried ... and I think geode was the only issue there
<seb128> hum, right
<cjwatson> I see it but it's sufficiently incomplete that it's impossible to tell if geode is the only issue there
<seb128> maybe it's not that easy :/
<seb128> well, geode should be published/about to
<seb128> so let's see what happens on the next update?
<cjwatson> geode is already being autohinted
<cjwatson> it is clearly not the problem
<seb128> ok
 * seb128 starts pbuilder again
<mlankhorst> maybe all the package updates needs to be specified, not just xorg-server?
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: I'm not looking at Laney's hint
<cjwatson> I'm looking at the autohint further down
<Laney> look at the massive hint at the end
<cjwatson> I haven't yet seen a reason why libxi needs to come with the new server, only why the new server needs to come first
<cjwatson> which the autohinter should manage
<cjwatson> Search for "Trying easy from autohinter: xorg-server" - that's what I'm looking at
<seb128> well, libxi Breaks: old-xserver ... shouldn't that force them to come together?
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: yeah and nowhere does the autohinter consider unity, libxfixes, libxi together there..
<mlankhorst> (with the new xorg-server)
<mlankhorst> so I fear this may need a manual hint
<cjwatson> why does that break synaptics?
<cjwatson> specifically that, and not e.g. xserver-xorg-core
<mlankhorst> synaptics links against libxi, I guess
<cjwatson> seb128: that's only a problem if the new libxi is used
<cjwatson> which it isn't in this autohint ...
<cjwatson> synaptics links against libxi, but its dependency on libxi6 hasn't changed so I don't see why it should've been rendered uninstallable
<cjwatson> Ah
<cjwatson> xserver-xorg-core Breaks: libxi6, not just the other way round
<cjwatson> *That* actually makes sense
<cjwatson> Laney: OK, shall I do a massive manual hint and drop yours, now that I understand the problem?
<mlankhorst> do itt
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks for debugging ;-)
<Laney> Go ahead
<seb128> in a pbuilder it looks like things should work with the correct hint
<seb128> let's see if that's really true ;-)
<cjwatson> it seems mostly plausible in chdist
<Laney> I found out the same by noticing that synaptics had a bumped depends on -xorg-core
<cjwatson> both directly and via xorg-input-abi-19
<Laney> indeed
<mlankhorst> well the direct bump is added automatically by the build script too
<cjwatson> looks like I missed the current p-m run, but they're frequent enough
<cjwatson>     * armhf: pvr-omap4, pvr-omap4-dbg, pvr-omap4-dev, xserver-xorg-video-armsoc, xserver-xorg-video-armsoc-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-msm, xserver-xorg-video-msm-dbg
<cjwatson> can those be fixed?
<seb128> mlankhorst, ^
<infinity> That's all meant to be "fixed" by the alternate xserver on armhf.
<infinity> Though, I think we should discuss just dropping that and the pvr drivers.
<infinity> I'm not sure the maintenance burden is worth having Panda desktop images anymore.
<infinity> (I have to run off to a meeting in 5, though, so that discussion can't happen right now)
<ogra_> infinity, as i said before... we need *some* armhf desktop image
 * ogra_ totally doesnt care what platform that is on, but we need one 
<infinity> ogra_: We only need it if someone's actively using it and testing it.  Otherwise, all it's doing is showing that the deps are installable, which britney handles.
<ogra_> well, indeed, i expect QA to regulary test the desktop apps on it
<ogra_> to make sure they dont regress
<mlankhorst> pvr-omap4 cannot be fixed, all the arm crap I don't know
<ogra_> mlankhorst, thats whay we decided to not change the x stack on arm, no ?
<infinity> mlankhorst: No, it can't be fixed, but britney also shouldn't be whining about it being uninstallable if you have the alternate xserver in place.
<cjwatson> what package is this alternate X server in?
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: hm it's not in the archive atm, I have it in a ppa
<infinity> That would be why. :P
<ogra_> LOL
<mlankhorst> but I don't think the armhf would pick it up anyway
<cjwatson> why not?
<mlankhorst> since it requires removing xserver-xorg-core and install xserver-xorg-core-omap-rename
<infinity> The latter of which provides the right abi-foo virtual though, right?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<cjwatson> um, why isn't it packaged such that this alternate package *is* xserver-xorg-core on armhf?
<infinity> Although, this also means futzing with ubuntu-desktop.
<cjwatson> renaming the package is a mistake
<mlankhorst> because that breaks the tegra stuff
<mlankhorst> which does have an updated package
<cjwatson> you may find this turns out to paint yourself into a corner
<infinity> cjwatson: It's for the sake of one driver, doing what you suggest would be declaring that pvr-omap4 is the only armhf driver.
<cjwatson> video-all is going to get very confusing ...
<infinity> This whole thing is a mess.  And I really think we need to revisit it.
<infinity> I'm running off.  Can we pick this up later in the EU afternoon?
<mlankhorst> not really, the -omap rename doesn't depend on -video-all or -input-all, it hard depends on evdev renamed only
<cjwatson> either way, britney is doing the right thing in holding this out of saucy until it's fixed
<mlankhorst> and xf86-video-omap-revert..
<cjwatson> it'd be great to at least get this into NEW ...
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: can you upload the omap-revert packages?
<mlankhorst> oh wait that'd probably fail too, needs some build fixes and a bump
<xnox> ogra_: i thought, ubuntu-desktop-nexus7 could have been an "armhf desktop image" which is easier to maintain than pandaboard.... but it looks like ubuntu-desktop-nexus7 is no longer on cdimage at all.
<mlankhorst> yeah pandaboard is unmaintainable at this point
<ogra_> xnox, it was dropped by management decision
 * ogra_ would have preferred to keep n7 over panda
<xnox> ogra_: i see.
<xnox> ogra_: but even raring/quantal images are gone as well? or are they still archived somewhere?
<ogra_> they are on cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<xnox> ogra_: thanks, found it.
<ogra_> :)
<mlankhorst> same, we can't really maintain the pandaboard because upstream dropped support for it :/
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> we were talking about tegra3
<mlankhorst> ogra_: yeah but I meant that supporting something that's no longer supported will result in these weird solutions..
<ogra_> yeah, i think that was clear from the beginning though
<ogra_> though the initial word was also that saucy wouldnt see a newer Xserver at all
<ogra_> i think the panda decision was based on that back when it was done
<mlankhorst> yeah but we need it if we ever want to backport some touch fixes
<ogra_> yup, *i* understand that ... (and i wasnt the one making the decision ... i would just have kept the n7 images in maintenance mode, tegra Xserver is the easiest for arm desktop)
<mlankhorst> indeed..
<ogra_> panda should just stay around for server community tests or so ...  if we want to go on suporting a dead arch
<mlankhorst> ok xorg-server-omap-revert seems to build
<mlankhorst> enjoy^
<infinity> Do I have to?
<tjaalton> :)
<jdstrand> zul: hey, what is the status of apache? if I look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html (and I am reading it correctly), it looks like uwsgi is the only thing holding back the migration
<zul> jdstrand:  yeah xnox has been doing alot of if it in debian
<jdstrand> ok, cool
<xnox> jdstrand: i thought uwsgi was fixed....
<xnox> ah it ftbfs across the board.
<jdstrand> I don't know-- it just says "uwsgi has no up-to-date binaries on any arch "
<jdstrand> xnox: I think that is the last one, no?
<cjwatson> I already contacted the Debian maintainer about that
<cjwatson> jdstrand: read update_output.txt, not update_excuses.html
<cjwatson> update_excuses is the first stage
<cjwatson> there's a lot of things still to fix
<jdstrand> hrmm
<jdstrand> this is blocking all our application confinement work on the phone
<cjwatson> specifically, search for "Trying easy from autohinter: apache2"
<cjwatson> well, (1) help welcome (2) there's always the possibility of building in a devirt PPA with saucy-proposed disabled and then copying in, to bypass this transition
<cjwatson> but we need to clear this transition rather than forever messing about with (2), so it's a last resort
<jdstrand> we'd like to help, but this is not planned work...
<jdstrand> '2' is somewhat problematic, cause I already did the migratino for apparmor, but yeah, I could back that out I guess
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: oh can you add msm/armsoc to your massive list?
<mlankhorst> that should only leave pvr-omap4 as blocker
<mlankhorst> no idea how to fix that yet
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: done
<cjwatson> jdstrand: could be a .1 type version based on what's currently in saucy
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: can I force pvr-omap4 somehow? it should be installable when the omap-revert packages get accepted
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: no.
<cjwatson> I'll work my way through the omap-revert packages (already did the server)
<mlankhorst> ok
<cjwatson> but I'm not generally prepared to force uninstallability - the guard's there for a reason
<mlankhorst> can I give it a manual solution for installability in this case? eg preinstall xserver-xorg-core-omap-revert before installing ubuntu
<mlankhorst> ubuntu-desktop*
<cjwatson> You shouldn't need to, once it's in the archive
<mlankhorst> we'll see
<cjwatson> There's only one provider of the relevant video ABI, surely, so britney has no choice anyway
<cjwatson> I would not expect that part to be a problem
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: britney solves the graph - it will try to see if there is *any* path by which ubuntu-desktop (and indeed any other relevant package) is installable
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: so by definition you don't need to (and can't) provide it with manual solutions
<mlankhorst> hm lets see
<cjwatson> if there's one to find, it will find it
<mlankhorst> darn i forgot to update pvr-omap4
<cjwatson> didn't you say it just needed the server packages with reverted abi?
<mlankhorst> yeah but the versioned depends won't work
<cjwatson> I only see a versioned build-depends
<cjwatson> which, yes, is worth updating, though technically it won't block proposed-migration
<mlankhorst> hm yeah you're right
<cjwatson> (worth updating> assuming that it isn't buildable with the new xserver-xorg-dev, anyway)
<mlankhorst> true, seems it comes with omap_pvr_drv precompiled
<jdstrand> I don't really understand http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<jdstrand> I get why apache2 isn't migrating, but the i386 line lists things which have been fixed
<cjwatson> it tries promoting given sets of source packages (with all their binaries) in turn, and either accepts them or tells you which sets of binary packages are broken as a result
<cjwatson> jdstrand: example
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> so, why is http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html not as good to look at? it seems to say what's ready and what isn't from the list of things that failed to migrate
<cjwatson> update_excuses is solely package-local checks
<jdstrand> eg, on the list, apparmor is a valid candidate
<cjwatson> it's the first stage of proposed-migration's processing
<cjwatson> it is NOT equivalent to update_output
<cjwatson> update_output is the second stage, and actually calculates resulting uninstallability, which is not in general calculated at the update_excuses stage
<jdstrand> so, since apparmor is listed in update_output.txt, does that mean it is still broken or that it just isn't migrating?
<cjwatson> it isn't listed in the result of the apache2 autohint
<cjwatson> it's listed in the set of packages that are trying to be promoted together - so it's not broken in itself, but that group is blocked
<jdstrand> I see
<cjwatson> you're perhaps making the mistake of looking under "trying: apache2"
<cjwatson> that's an automatic attempt to promote apache2 on its own (p-m tries every package on its own, since that's simplest), which is obviously not going to work since this is a complex transition
<jdstrand> this is the first time I've looked hard at this report. just getting up to speed on the format
<cjwatson> the relevant block is the one that starts "Trying easy from autohinter: apache2/2.4.4-6ubuntu2"
<cjwatson> anyway, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=661958 is arguably a better place to look for the state of the transition at the moment, since this is mostly being done in Debian
<ubot2`> Debian bug 661958 in release.debian.org "transition: apache2 2.4" [Normal,Open]
<jdstrand> it isn't clear to me how to see what needs to be fixed from update_output.txt
<jdstrand> the parts under the autohinter?
<cjwatson> yes
<jdstrand> jeez. what a mess
<cjwatson> like I say, the Debian bug is a more user-friendly place to look for this
<cjwatson> I did warn that it might not be a good idea to start this transition yet, but people didn't listen to me *shrug*
<cjwatson> but now it's started we need to finish it
<cjwatson> looks like http://wiki.debian.org/Apache/PackagingFor24 is the master set of instructions for porting
<jdstrand> yeah-- used that for apparmor
<jdstrand> cjwatson: if I build in a ppa, I should pocket copy to -proposed still. correct?
<cjwatson> well
<mlankhorst> ok with those pvr-omap4 should be installable again
<cjwatson> in general yes but it may be difficult in this case
<cjwatson> it might be better for somebody else to hand-check that the package's dependencies are unchanged on all arches and copy it directly to saucy
<cjwatson> requires a lot of care, but may be easier than fighting with the existing version in -proposed
<cjwatson> I'd rather that you didn't have to undo the patches in -proposed
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hrm. this likely isn't going to be a one time upload. we have quite a bit of work we are pushing
<jdstrand> we could try to minimize the extra uploads
<jdstrand> *sigh*
<cjwatson> zul: are you still working on porting modules?
<zul> cjwatson:  yep
<cjwatson> ok, good
<cjwatson> in Debian I hope :)
<zul> cjwatson: ill be getting them into debian
<cjwatson> I'd recommend doing it in Debian first - we don't win anything much by duplicating this work in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> we can NMU if need be, but we're not in Debian import freeze yet so the autosyncer will do a bunch of stuff for us and I think we need the review
<mlankhorst> heh finally
<mlankhorst> SUCCESS (163/0)
<cjwatson> ah, good, that's without xf86-video-omap-revert and xserver-xorg-input-evdev-omap-revert even
<mlankhorst> lol
<mlankhorst> it needs those though
<cjwatson> great, that'll make things more readable.  thanks :)
<cjwatson> well, no single package is uninstallable without them
<cjwatson> anyway, I just accepted them so they should land soon enough
<jdstrand> cjwatson: so, currently apparmor is at 2.8.0-0ubuntu19 in saucy, and 2.8.0-0ubuntu21 in saucy-proposed. if I were to try to keep things going smoothe moving forward, I should do two uploads-- ubuntu19.1 to the ppa (without 2.4) and ubuntu22 (keeps 2.4) to -proposed?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: yeah
<mlankhorst> weird.. I thought xserver-xorg-core-omap-revert should be uninstallable
<cjwatson> can't have been
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<mlankhorst> hm I wonder why..
<cjwatson> it doesn't depend on input-evdev or video-omap
<mlankhorst> no but xorg should have
<cjwatson> but xorg is installable with xserver-xorg-core
<cjwatson> xorg + xserver-xorg-core-omap-revert aren't *co*installable, but proposed-migration doesn't check arbitrary coinstallability (that gets into serious NP-complete territory)
<mlankhorst> ah
<mlankhorst> I guess it makes sense then
<cjwatson> good, new stack publishing now all in one piece
<cjwatson> well, aside from the two modules above
<mlankhorst> \o/
<cjwatson> thanks for the help
<mlankhorst> np
<mlankhorst> Laney: can you add xf86-video-omap-revert xserver-xorg-input-evdev-omap-revert xorg-server-omap-revert xf86-video-armsoc to xorg pkgset?
 * cjwatson decides the most effective use of his time may in fact be trying to hurry along this transition, rather than needing to help with lots of manual checks and copies ...
<mlankhorst> and perhaps mesa-demos
<Laney> mlankhorst: mail to devel-permissions please
<cjwatson> Riddell: I've disabled your amarok force - it's dangerous to do that before it's at least built on i386
<cjwatson> please wait a bit longer
<cjwatson> Riddell: and in any case isn't the right answer to remove the armhf binaries if they're unsupportable?  force hints are a last resort and need discussion
<Riddell> cjwatson: ok yes I'll do that (although upstream says he might be able to add it back now)
<cjwatson> need to check reverse-depends
<cjwatson> ok, nothing of interest
<cjwatson> (remuco-amarok is arch: all so doesn't count)
<infinity> Riddell: As a general operating rule, if you really think something needs a force hint, could you discuss it here before doing it?  They're almost always harmful in some way, and cleaning up after them can be painful.
<infinity> (And there's usually a better way, like fixing or removing packages)
<Riddell> infinity: gotcha, sorry
<SpamapS> oh wow.. wading into the SRU queue I expected a 2 page quagmire. It's actually caught up!
<infinity> SpamapS: On behalf of everyone who made that happen, we're sorry for ruining your fun.
<SpamapS> hahaha
<ChrisTownsend> Hi, for the Unity 12.04 SRU, the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1083186 caused a small regression seen in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1195730.  I have a fix for the regression, but I feel that we should still move forward with the SRU and target the fix in the next SRU.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1083186 in compiz (Ubuntu Precise) "icaclient windows "dancing" when decorated" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1195730 in Unity 5.0 "Maximized windows opened during login not actually maximized (when using 5.20 from -proposed)" [Low,In progress]
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: If you have a targetted fix, why not just reupload with that included, and verify quickly?
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: I still need to get the MP approved and then pester folks to get the fix in the the package proper and have them upload it.
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: People have been waiting on this SRU for quite some time and I'd hate to delay it further.
<ScottK> ChrisTownsend: SRUs are supposed to be regression free.
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: There's no reason it needs to go upstream first.  Show me the patch, and I'll sponsor it.
<ChrisTownsend> ScottK: Yes, I agree. Just wanted to see what can be done here.
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Ok, just a second.
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Here is my MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/unity/fix-extra-decorations/+merge/173027 - one line change
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Bug reporter for the regression has verified it works with a build in my PPA and the original bug is still fixed.
<infinity> Yeahp, I saw.
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Ok, cool.  Thanks for your help!
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: What's your preferred email, while I'm pretending to be you...
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Heh, christopher.townsend@canonical.com is fine.
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5855722/ <-- Okay with that having your name on it?
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Yep, looks good.
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: Alright, re-accpted.  When it builds, please get some light re-verification of the previous bugs, and a solid verification of the regression bug.
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Ok, will do.  Thanks again!
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Could you add Precise to the unity source package for that regression bug?  I don't have the power to do that.
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: Oh yeah, sec.
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: Done.
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Thanks
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: Given the nature of this 1-line fix, if you can re-verify all the other bugs, and make sure this regression's happy with the binaries in -proposed, I can release it without waiting yet another 7 days.
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: Just poke me when you know it's good.
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Oh, awesome, will do.
<jdstrand> can someone verify that apparmor 2.8.0-0ubuntu19.1 from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+packages is ok to pocket copy directly to sauncy?
<jdstrand> I can perform the pocket copy, but was asked to ask first
<jdstrand> saucy even
<cjwatson> jdstrand: checking
<bdmurray> cjwatson / slangasek: could one of you merge the phased-updater? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/phased-updater/+merge/171142
<stgraber> cjwatson: xz => real	11m8.745s
<stgraber> cjwatson: pxz => real	4m22.247s
<stgraber> will make my python code automatically use pxz if it's around as that's a rather nice improvement (that test was on my laptop, so with only 4 threads, nusakan should be even faster)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: looks fine dependency-wise
<jdstrand> cjwatson: cool. I've tested it and all that. is this an ack for the copy?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: yes
<cjwatson> jdstrand: though paste the copy command first?
<cjwatson> just paranoid
<cjwatson> bdmurray: sorry - done now
<cjwatson> stgraber: excellent :)  working output as well?
<bdmurray> cjwatson: no problem, I guess we are still waiting on your merge proposal anyway
<cjwatson> yep :-/
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<stgraber> cjwatson: as far as I can tell, it's good, yes
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ./copy-package -b --ppa=ubuntu-security-proposed -s saucy --to-primary saucy apparmor
<jdstrand> ah, missed something
<jdstrand> ./copy-package -b --ppa=ubuntu-security-proposed -s saucy --to-primary --to-suite saucy apparmor
<cjwatson> jdstrand: go ahead, just double-check the output has the right version
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> meh, it failed, but I'm heading into a meeting (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5855972/)
<infinity> jdstrand: --ppa is the owner --ppa-name is the name.  You missed the latter.
<jdstrand> --ppa=ubuntu-security-proposed --ppa-name=ppa seems to be working
<jdstrand> infinity: thanks
<jdstrand> y
<cjwatson> ah yes
<jdstrand> cjwatson: thanks for the review. pushed
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Hey, I've verified all of those Unity bugs and it looks good now.
<ScottK> I had thought it might be a good idea to document the results on today's TB decision on GPL/openssl exceptions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration, but I don't see any obvious place to put it.
<ScottK> Suggestions?
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-09
<mlankhorst> stgraber: could the MRE for xorg-server be documented on the wiki page? http://www.bryceharrington.org/files/xserver-mre.txt
<ScottK> mlankhorst: You can document it, just reference the TB meeting minutes.
<mlankhorst> ok
<mlankhorst> hm seems someone beat me to it :)
<mlankhorst> thanks
<xnox> Do I need to get lucky with a panda to have cute build on armhf?
<xnox> or was there some tricks (use gcc-4.7?!) that got lost in saucy?
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu14/+build/4778311
<Laney> Is p-m going to be notified of friends succeeding now?
<cjwatson> Laney: it should be
<stgraber> mlankhorst: I added it after Sarvatt mentioned it in #ubuntu-meeting yesterday evening
<mlankhorst> ah
<Laney> cjwatson: Hmm, it's been a few hours now. Context: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#network-manager
<cjwatson> I: [Tue Jul  9 13:21:41 2013] - Collected autopkgtest status for friends_0.2.0+13.10.20130708.3-0ubuntu1: PASS
<cjwatson> I: [Tue Jul  9 13:21:41 2013] - Collected autopkgtest status for friends_0.2.0+13.10.20130708.2-0ubuntu1: FAIL
<cjwatson> jibel: ^- adt-britney appears to be incorrectly preferring the older-versioned result
<cjwatson> Hm, wait, maybe that's not your end at fault
<cjwatson> jibel: ignore that :)
 * ogra_ always wondered why britney was picked as name ... you really expect her to be able to do math ? 
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> I blame ajt
 * jibel ignores
<Laney> how rude!
<gema_> slangasek, cjwatson: I am going to be slightly delayed for our meeting today
<gema_> I will ping you whenever I am available (for some reason I cannot reschedule it on the calendar)
<ogra_> cjwatson, so since we constantly seem to have broken touch images and there doesnt seem to be any automated testing either, could we probably not automatically populate /current, have them sit in /pending until someone manually triggers them to current ... so we can at least do manual testing
<ogra_> (the images get worse every day and nobody seems to catch it atm)
 * ogra_ has not much clue how the /pending -> /current migration works atm
<ogra_> (and if we could intercept there somehow with not much work)
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^ FYI
<cjwatson> Laney: oops, I seem to have broken p-m in my attempts to fix this and not noticed.  fixing
 * cjwatson dons the idiot hat
<Laney> heh, I didn't notice either :P
<cjwatson> ogra_: Sure, on the condition that you use 'mark-current' to update it rather than fiddling with symlinks by hand
<ogra_> i'll take a look at "mark-current', np ...
<cjwatson> mark-current -p ubuntu-touch -s saucy -t daily-preinstalled -a armhf BUILD-ID
<ogra_> yeah, just reading the help here
<cjwatson> sorry,  -i daily-preinstalled  not -t
 * ogra_ notes down the command
<cjwatson> mark-current -p ubuntu-touch -s saucy -i daily-preinstalled -a armhf BUILD-ID
<ogra_> yep
<slangasek> gema_: ack, thanks for the heads-up
<cjwatson> Laney: fixed, I *think*, although oddly it seems to have forgotten about friends being caused by network-manager
<cjwatson> other tests look right though
<cjwatson> ah, maybe the later friends wasn't caused by network-manager
<Laney> Likely, but its previous failure was blocking n-m
<cjwatson> so I guess that was a bit wrong, I should have aggregated the causes but taken the latest status
<Laney> so I'd have thought it should take any newer results that come in
<cjwatson> done that now, though it's too late to see it in action for n-m
<Laney> Hrm, gtk+3.0 went in too - that was being blocked by software-center
<cjwatson> sorry :(
<cjwatson> future runs should be saner
<Laney> Ah well
<Laney> I'll still finish making that pass
<Laney> per upstream's definition of fixing ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: I've marked ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/armhf as trigger-controlled, even though there isn't a jenkins trigger set up for it yet; "triggering" it manually will be just as good
<ogra_> thanks !
<ogra_> that will helpo a lot
<cjwatson> I hope that takes the heat off you from Rick :)
<ogra_> yeah, me too
<ogra_> first we need a working image again :)
<cjwatson> although his point that batching up technical debt is costly remains valid
<ogra_> unity kind of comes up empty today
<ogra_> oh, be assured, if i have to do the testing for more than two weeks i'll ask for the QA teams salary being added to mine :P
<ogra_> i admire everyones aim for perfection but after all we need to kind of get *something* to work even if its not perfect
<infinity> Perfection isn't possible in software.  Striving for correctness is still a sane thing, though.
<infinity> (Not that I know which tech debt we're referring to here, but "temporary hacks" have a habit of living on for years, so we're probably better off putting the time in to do it right the first time)
<ogra_> infinity, ture, but something is still more than nothing (and blocking the world)
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-10
<xnox> do i have network connectivity to ports archive, when building arch:all packages on distro builders or ppas?
<cjwatson> Not guaranteed, but the archive in sources.list will be a non-split one so you should use whatever it says
<cjwatson> I remember writing code somewhere to parse sources.list for that ...
<cjwatson> Ah yes
<cjwatson> xnox: see e.g. grub2-signed
<xnox> cjwatson: nice. let me see, if I can extend that for my needs.
<chrisccoulson> could somebody please approve that? ^^
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Do we have new versions for P and Q too?
<chrisccoulson> infinity, yeah, 1 second
<chrisccoulson> infinity, ok, those are uploaded as well now
<rsalveti> cjwatson: is there an easy way to check why a package takes so long in proposed sometimes? just wondering if we have any sort of logs or pending tests and such so I can better track how much time it'd take still to be fully published in the archive
<infinity> rsalveti: If it's still in proposed, it's easy to tell why.
<ogra_> rsthat should be solved since beginning of this week
<rsalveti> just remember that I had to wait quite a few hours for upstart and network-manager over the past few days
<infinity> rsalveti: NM was caught in a mini-transition of some sort, I believe.
<ogra_> i havent had any package that took more than 50min turnaround time since monday
<infinity> Not sure what your upstart issue was.
<ogra_> the same package took between 4 and 6 h last week
<rsalveti> cool then, nm might be some other issue it seems
<rsalveti> will let you guys know if I get such behavior again
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it should be gone
<ogra_> infinity, i thought there was supposed to be an annoucement mail ?
 * ogra_ hasnt seen one
<infinity> ogra_: There was, I suppose I should write that this afternoon.  Though, I didn't want to write it while there were other kinks being worked out.  Things seem smooth now.
<infinity> Ish.
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> awesome
 * rsalveti hugs the release team
<cjwatson> rsalveti: We have loads of logs under http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/
<cjwatson> rsalveti: network-manager got stuck on a bug in our autopkgtest handling, now fixed
<rsalveti> cjwatson: awesome, thanks
<cjwatson> rsalveti: upstart was bitten by a bug in auto-package-testing relating to virtual package handling and had to be manually forced; the underlying bug there has been fixed since Friday
<cjwatson> (Or so I believe, judging from lp:auto-package-testing r212)
<rsalveti> cjwatson: got it, so it's just be being unlucky, but seems it should all be better now
<rsalveti> *me
<cjwatson> rsalveti: The last couple of weeks have had some fairly big (though quiet) archive-infrastructure changes, but the worst of it has settled down
<cjwatson> So yes, I think it should mostly be better, though I'd still appreciate being told about any oddities while they're happening so that I can investigate
<rsalveti> great, sure, will let you know if I get stuck again with any package
<ogra_> i doubt you will see more than 1h turnaround time with anything now (unless it actually takes hours to build indeed)
<cjwatson> Or unless it's genuinely stuck in a library transition, or with build or test failures
<ogra_> yeah
<stgraber> can another AA look at iproute2 in binNEW? I've got a couple of packages that are stuck on the iproute => iproute2 transition so it'd be nice to have iproute2 in the archive
<infinity> stgraber: Ew, can we not fix the failure to check return values instead?  The security team is usually anal about those in MIR audits. :P
<infinity> Also, whoever NEWed that source to universe shouldn't have...
<infinity> stgraber: Also a bit suspicious that we had to disable -Werror and Debian didn't?  Same glibc version...
<stgraber> infinity: well, those warnings also appear in our current iproute but are ignored there, so I thought we wouldn't be any worse
<infinity> stgraber: Anyhow.  Accepted, but it would be nice to dig deeper into that.
<infinity> (And promoted to main, where it should have been)
<cjwatson> infinity: No human NEWed it into universe - it was auto-synced in bulk
<infinity> cjwatson: Ahh.  That makes more sense.
<stgraber> infinity: I'm not seeing those warnings in the Debian sbuild log at all (and it's clearly building with -Wall -Werror there too) ...
<infinity> stgraber: So, this could be because it's not been built with gcc-4.8 in Debian.  Maybe.
<infinity> Oh, hrm.  No.  The armhf buildd, at least, was 4.8
<stgraber> infinity: yeah and 4.7 also had the warning, our old iproute from raring has the warnings in its buildlog
<ScottK> Is Debian gcc on armhf Linaro or FSF?
<infinity> ScottK: I think doko just went Linaro across the board for Debian to save his sanity.
<ScottK> OK.
<ogra_> yeah
<infinity> stgraber: Weird.
<infinity> stgraber: Maybe those functions only grow a __wur when built with FORTIFY_SOURCE or some such.
 * infinity is too lazy to look right now.
<infinity> Oh, or maybe __wur itself only triggers when building with FORTIFY_SOURCE. :P
<infinity> It's amazing the things one forgets.
<cjwatson> The latter, I think.
<infinity> And how quickly one forgets them at my advanced age.
<cjwatson> Using dpkg-buildflags in Debian would probably show it up.
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, that "or maybe" was more of a "in fact, it's like this".
<ogra_> infinity, do you know if livefs builders can see jenkins ?
<ogra_> or cjwatson ^^^
<sergiusens> better said lillypilly or nusakan
<ogra_> sergiusens needs to get the click packages into the build somehow ... preferably without having to post-process them on nusakan indeed
<sergiusens> it's for adding click packages to the touch builds, I'm creating them on jenkins and can copy them over to nusakan scriptiseally
<infinity> They almost certainly can't see jenkins.
<infinity> They *can* see archive-team.internal (which is ~ubuntu-archive/public_html on lillypilly), but we could poke a hole for something more appropriate, perhaps.
<infinity> I assume these click packages will have some slightly more public and sane archive than jenkins at some point? :P
<sergiusens> infinity: they certainly should (I'm not on the hook for that one though)
<sergiusens> when you say poke a hole, it means all the way to jenkins or some other location?
<stgraber> or I suppose we could have something pulling from Jenkins and pushing to ~ubuntu-archive/public_html on lillypilly (seems vaguely cleaner than direct access from the buildds to jenkins, though adds an extra delay)
<stgraber> it'd also be slightly better for non-Canonical people as they'd actually be able to see what's being pulled in
<infinity> Yeah, that would be preferable as an interim solution.  But I think we probably need to discuss how these packages are being built and published.
<infinity> I'm not a huge fan of all of this happening outside the usual developer playground.
<sergiusens> infinity: cjwatson would have the long term plan for that I think
<sergiusens> click is just too new to have a nice workflow
<knome> apparently, none of the flavors still show up at status.ubuntu.com
<jbicha> gnome-online-accounts seems stuck in saucy-proposed, the libgdata and e-d-s tests seem to have passed
<ScottK> update-excuses says libgadata is still running.
<ScottK> See what happens after the next publisher run, I'd say.
<cjwatson> It's been allegedly RUNNING for a good ten runs now ...
<cjwatson> ./data/adt/saucy-proposed/amd64/archive/2013/07/10/saucy_amd64_libgdata_20130710-205401.result:saucy amd64 libgdata 0.13.3-2 PASS gobject-introspection 1.36.0-2 liboauth 1.0.1-1 libgdata 0.13.3-2 libxml2 2.9.0+dfsg1-4ubuntu5 libsoup2.4 2.42.2-6 glib2.0 2.37.3-1ubuntu2 eglibc 2.17-0ubuntu5 gcr 3.8.2-4 gnome-online-accounts 3.8.2-1ubuntu1
<cjwatson> so, huh, what's it doing
<cjwatson> Oh, it thinks it's still running on i386
<cjwatson> I've forced it and will check with jibel in the morning
<jbicha> thanks
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-11
<ScottK> That should do it.
<mlankhorst> can llvm-3.2 and wayland-lts-raring be moved to main?
<mlankhorst> they seem to be in universe atm
<infinity> mlankhorst: Yep.
<infinity> mlankhorst: Done.
<infinity> Anyone have issues with me releasing my own debmirror SRU, so I get the copy-from-quantal-to-raring bits right?
<mlankhorst> ok hopefully mesa-lts-raring will build again now
<cjwatson> jibel: Do you have any idea why libgdata got stuck in RUNNING on i386 last night?  (See scrollback from 22:56 UTC or so onwards.)
<cjwatson> infinity: Fine by me, though I guess it wants a couple more days?
<jibel> cjwatson, no, I haven't found the reason yet.
<infinity> cjwatson: I doubt two more days will get it any more testing.  I've been adjusting that threshold based on some sort of common sense for other people's SRUs.  For my own, admittedly, I don't like to be the one who makes that decision in a bubble. :P
<jibel> cjwatson, it is because i386 tested libgdata with gnome-online-accounts 3.8.2-1 but the request was for 3.8.2-1ubuntu1
<jibel> the test ran before the package is in the archive, I filed an RT to use ftpmaster meanwhile, I can loop until the right version is there but that will allocate testing slots just for waiting
<infinity> jibel: Implement an external wait-for-package trigger that sits between the request and the actual test?
<cjwatson> jibel: Possibly because adt-britney only has amd64 in its mirror
<cjwatson> But yeah, you need to use ftpmaster.internal
<cjwatson> infinity: Better to use an archive that's guaranteed at least as up to date as what proposed-migration is using
<infinity> cjwatson: Assuming proposed-migration doesn't request things that are subject to arch skew, yeah.
<infinity> If its requests are guaranteed to always be satisfied by ftpmaster, then that solves that.
<cjwatson> For tests requested for the migrating package itself, that's guaranteed because we won't make the request until amd64 and i386 are up to date, and we only run tests for those
<cjwatson> For tests requested for reverse-dependencies, I'm not sure; it's possible in some cases jenkins would have to retry
<cjwatson> (The configured aptroot is for saucy-proposed-amd64; I don't know how much that matters to adt-britney)
<cjwatson> It has an apturi which is effectively a full mirror of relevant bits of dists/
<psivaa> bdmurray: reported bug 1200135 for a r->s upgrade failures
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1200135 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Raring to saucy upgrade fails with "AttributeError: Values instance has no attribute 'devel_release'"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200135
<rbasak> Daviey: I thought we were going to trump the previous facter SRU and then I'd verify them all at once?
<infinity> rbasak: The previous one's been in proposed for over a month, why not just verify it and release it today?
<rbasak> infinity: I just thought I could save an interation of verification, that's all. I thought we were going to trump the previous one and verify them all at once, which is why I've been waiting.
<rbasak> iteration
<Daviey> rbasak: Oh, i didn't realise your queued upload had both fixes present.  I thought that was the /next/ one.
<Daviey> infinity: I did indeed say to rbasak that the issues were suitably separated that doing double verification would be OK with this.
<infinity> rbasak: Also, if you'd intended to trump the previous one, building with -v and a .changes including both would have been a good hint.
<rbasak> Daviey: should be the same either way, right? I'd always include previous fixes in a new upload
<infinity> rbasak: But my argument above was just that we could be releasing those month-old ones today, if they were verified, adding on top of them is a new wait.
<Daviey> infinity: I'd agree with that if it was someone else waiting on this, or willing to verify it.  But it seems to be rbasak working on this without the original reporters support.  The time to setup an env, is better spent doing both at once IMO.
<Daviey> If they've been waiting 36 days without asking, waiting another 7 is reasonable IMO
<rbasak> infinity: OK, -v noted for next time, thanks. They weren't month-old when I first proposed the new fix. I thought a plan was agreed at that time. Yeah, the original reporter no longer cares, so I'm prepared to still see iit through but I no longer see any urgency on it.
<infinity> rbasak: Anyhow, I have no strong opinion on the matter.  Do whichever thing seems to work best.
<rbasak> OK. If it is possible to trump the previous one and verify everything across all releases and both uploads at once, then I'd prefer to do that, please.
<Daviey> rbasak: the in-queue upload is only for precise? bug 986973
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 986973 in facter (Ubuntu Precise) "Facter bug causes puppet to hang" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986973
<rbasak> Daviey: yes. It's very difficult to verify, but I can do it on Precise as I happen to have a server that's intermittently failing because of the bug on Precise already.
<rbasak> I'm concerned that we don't be able to verify Quantal at all.
<cjwatson> FWIW it looks as though we should be able to get the Apache 2.4 transition landed this weekend or so
<cjwatson> May still need to remove a few intransigent packages
<rbasak> I'm still working on php5. Having some issues with mysql tests breaking. I can fix it - it's just taking some time every time I attempt a rebuild.
<cjwatson> rbasak: thanks
<cjwatson> Let me know if you need help
<ogra_> bah, grmbl
<ogra_> exporting $NOW in BuildLive\cd obviously doesnt work, i need to hand it to the lb config call :(
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> You need to actually write it into config/binary
<ogra_> well, that i do in config/auto
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> auto/config
<cjwatson> No, you don't
<cjwatson> You set a shell variable BUILDSTAMP="${NOW}" in live-build/auto/config, and then do nothing with it so it has no effect
<ogra_> err, i'm talking about my current local build indeed
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> I'd expect something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5864713/
<cjwatson> Ah, but it's true that you do actually need to pass it through the sudo call
<ogra_> that puts a hook in place that actually does something with $NOW ... the prob is that i only have it available if i hand it to the lb config chroot call, the export doesnt suffice
<cjwatson> So http://paste.ubuntu.com/5864717/ I guess
<ogra_> which is much annoying since that means waiting for IS again
<cjwatson> Yes, which is why this should have been tested locally before asking for IS to deploy it in the first place :-(
<ogra_> yeah, i prefixed it, but its the same
<ogra_> can i see config/binary from inside the build chroot ?
<cjwatson> live-build/auto/config already writes to config/binary, and live-build/auto/build already reads it
<ogra_> effectively  i need it to end up in /var/log/installer/media-info which means i need to read from cionfig/binary
<cjwatson> So you shouldn't need to do anything extra there
<ogra_> ah, k
<cjwatson> I *think* the patch above should be sufficient, but it should be tested ...
<ogra_> yeah, thats more elegant than a hook
<ogra_> yep, let me stop the current build and test again ...
<cjwatson> Well, arguably.  I think I would actually have used a hook if I'd been doing it myself.
<cjwatson> But I went with your approach.
<ogra_> btw, we should really have a script that sets up the chroot structure :P
<ogra_> took a whie until i had everything in place for a testbed
<cjwatson> I believe that IS use modules/schroot/files/make-chroot.sh in lp:canonical-is-puppet.
<cjwatson> (Which is private, sorry)
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> Should be visible to ~canonical
<ogra_> well, i have it up now
<ogra_> and my chromebook is so much faster than the panda :)
<ogra_> (though that might be more related to the USB 3 disk than to the chromebook itself)
<ogra_> cjwatson, another request i get all the time is to have a stamp in the cdimage output dir that phablet-flash can read, should i create that on the live builder or is it enough if cdimage creates it at publishing time
<ogra_> (i guess the latter, but thought i'd rather ask)
<ogra_> (pulling from /current wont give us any info about the used image otherwise)
<cjwatson> ogra_: If it's going to be anything like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ubuntu_stamp, that's too complex for cdimage to create itself - it should be done on the live builder and fetched by cdimage
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, no, it wont be that complex
<ogra_> it should only include the actual build stamp ... )
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> If it's just the build ID, cdimage can create that, but "ubuntu_stamp" is a poor name since it should be done generically for all flavours
<ogra_> it is just that QA cant tell what image they test when pulling from  /pending or /current
<ogra_> (and phablet-flash also kind of uses it)
<cjwatson> However, you need to be careful since a single file for the whole directory won't work
<cjwatson> I would suggest perhaps an extra per-architecture .id file
<ogra_> well, the versioned dir works too atm
<cjwatson> Sure, but still
<ogra_> it should effectively just tell where the current or pending link points to, not more
<cjwatson> The set of images in current do not necessarily all have the same build ID
<cjwatson> current is not necessarily a link
<cjwatson> In general each architecture may have a different build ID
<ogra_> they will have the same build id soon ...
<cjwatson> No.
<ogra_> seems xnox  succeeded with the android packaging
<cjwatson> I said *in general*, not for touch
<ogra_> so all files in there will come from the same build
<ogra_> oh, ok
<cjwatson> And this should be done in a general way, not in a touch-specific way
<cjwatson> It would be useful for something gema mentioned the other day too
<cjwatson> I think
<xnox> ogra_: it will be possible in the future to split the builds and have a source package per device (empty), which would build-dep on android-source package, blobs, toolchain. Cause i'd want to be able to rebuild individual devices.
<ogra_> well, a per file stamp will surely require a lot of changes to phable-flash
<ogra_> or per subarch
<cjwatson> I didn't say per-file; I said per-architecture.
<cjwatson> I didn't say per-subarch either.
<ogra_> oh, ok
<cjwatson> So for touch it would in practice be a static file name.
<ogra_> so armhf-buildstamp or some euch
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> I was thinking saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.id.
<ogra_> yeah, indeed with the proper prefix
<cjwatson> The more regular the file names are, the less complex cdimage code has to be.
<ogra_> yep
<chrisccoulson> hi, adobe-flashplugin is currently sat in the proposed pocket in partner. is someone able to copy that to release?
<jdstrand> in the past I've done it, is this something I can still do for partner in the age of britney?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Yes, since partner isn't controlled by proposed-migration
<jdstrand> ok. I thought so, but wasn't sure if anything changed
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'll do it
<cjwatson> jdstrand: And in any case proposed-migration only controls the development release, not stables
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jdstrand> ah true
<rtg> infinity, is this a build bug ? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144716089/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.linux-mako_3.4.0-3.16_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rtg> builder bug*
<infinity> rtg: Seems unlikely.
<rtg> hmm
<infinity> rtg: I'll retry it to see if it was cosmic rays, though.
<rtg> infinity, it just seems bizarre. the only string changes were:
<rtg> -CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"
<rtg> +CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"
<infinity> Toolchain changes between the builds?
<infinity> But yeah, it could have been random corruption.  One never knows how that could manifest.
<infinity> If the retry fails the same way, we can start hunting.
<infinity> It was only an hour and a half in.
<rtg> infinity, this used gcc-4.7 (which I don't think has been updated recently)
<infinity> Note since June 18th.
<infinity> s/Note/Not/
<rtg> infinity, I think I uploaded it twice yesterday
<infinity> Yeah, you did.
<infinity> So, let's assume cosmic rays for now.
<rtg> will do
<infinity> My kingdom for buildds with ECC RAM.
<rtg> couple weeks yet ?
<infinity> In transit to London.  Could still take some effort to get it all online and installed once there.
<infinity> Should be happy around sprint time.
<infinity> Maybe earlier.
<rtg> cool
<infinity> Then again, I've been pomising (and promised) these systems for a while, so we'll see when they're actually online and running, shall we? :P
<infinity> rtg: http://frylock.redvoodoo.org/~pgraner/4372123.jpg :P
<rtg> :)
<bdmurray> Could somebody have a look at approving my upload of ubuntu-release-upgrader to raring-proposed?
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-12
<zul> cjwatson: ping reading the update_excuses.html does "valid candidate" mean it should be ok to get it out of proposed?
<seb128> zul,  no, it means it's a valid candidate, check http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<seb128> zul, I don't know the specifics but excuses seems to list only blocks/outdated versions (like fail to build)/tests, the installability issues are on the output page
<zul> seb128:  ok cool thanks
<seb128> zul, what source are you looking at?
<zul> apache2
<seb128> oh, yeah, that's a non trivial transition ongoing
<infinity> He should know, he started it. :P
<cjwatson> "valid candidate" means that it is OK to proceed to the second stage, logged in update_output.txt
<seb128> zul, look at the big list at the top of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt under it
<cjwatson> It means that there is no reason *within that source package itself* to block it
<seb128> zul, that' the packages involved there
<cjwatson> zul: You might as well not bother.  I've spent several days on this now and most of it is clearing via Debian.
<infinity> More to the point, the big list at the end where the autohinter tries to get it in.
<infinity> The list at the top is less helpful.
<zul> cjwatson: ok thanks
<cjwatson> Plus rbasak merging php5 (how's that going)?
<zul> cjohnston:  i was more concerned about the zentyal/ebox stuff that im pretty sure is not in debian
<cjohnston> :-/
<infinity> Tab completion is hard.
<cjohnston> It is
<zul> yeah especially when i just woke up :P
<cjwatson> You're only seeing that because you aren't looking in the block of output from the autohinter.
<cjwatson> The one at the top is where proposed-migration tries to promote apache2 *on its own*, discovers that it breaks lots of stuff including libapache2-mod-perl2 and hence zentyal etc., and then stops.
<cjwatson> But promoting it on its own is never going to work, so don't worry about that.
<Daviey> cjwatson: rbasak is here hit and miss, he is at an event this week.
<infinity> I'll go punch him.
<cjwatson> Instead, search for "Trying easy from autohinter: apache2"
<cjwatson> Daviey: I know
<zul> ok ill go back to trying to wake up
<infinity> His php5 merge was taking a bit longer than expected because he's trying to do it "right".
<cjwatson> Daviey: But he was in progress on this
<infinity> Like, auditing years of cruft and dropping/fixing useless/broken deltas, etc.
<Daviey> cjwatson: Aye, just wanted to help explain if he doesn't respond quickly
<ogra_> infinity, one can do php *right* ?!?
<cjwatson> Daviey: That's OK, it wasn't meant as a synchronous request :)
<cjwatson> Thanks
<infinity> ogra_: I used to, before I gave it up.
<ogra_> haha
<cjwatson> Of the remaining things the autohinter is complaining about, several are blocked on php5, libapreq2 is under discussion in Debian, I have NMUs on their way for (authnz-external, authz-unixgroup, defensible, fastcgi, spamhaus, suphp), somebody else has an NMU on its way for lisp, I think I know what to do for auth-pgsql, and that just leaves a handful.
<infinity> Did peterS get around to doing subversion?
<cjwatson> No, but jcristau dropped the libapache2-svn binary for now.
<infinity> That seems... Suboptimal.
<cjwatson> Which is less good, but it'll pass for the moment.
<cjwatson> Julien's pretty keen to try to disentangle things.
<cjwatson> Assuming we get php5, and once the upcoming set of NMUs land, I'll probably temporarily demote the remaining packages to -proposed so that we can move on.
<rbasak> php is still going. I wrote some dep8 tests to help, and then got slowed up by autopkgtest issues. I'm fixing those on the way, hence it's taking longer than expected. I think I've got most of the way through it now. If we're in a hurry I can be quicker by not worrying about the dep8 side so much, and then fix it up later.
<rbasak> Also Debian has update php5 since I started. But I can upload soon to free apache2 and do the rest later.
<infinity> rbasak: yeah, quick is probably more interesting than complete here, though all the other work you're doing is also shiny. :)
<rtg> infinity, no good deed goes unpunished. no sooner did I upload precise linux-firmware, then Ben updated the upstream repo with an important AMD ucode fix.
<rtg> linux-firmware_1.79.6 is in the pipe
<infinity> rtg: Sorry, you only get one per day.
<rtg> but that was yesterday
<infinity> Hrmph.
<infinity> rtg: Will accept in a bit.
<rtg> infinity, no rush
<bdmurray> infinity / slangasek: could one of you accept ubuntu-release-upgrader to raring-proposed?
<infinity> bdmurray: Okay.
<bdmurray> infinity: thanks
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-13
<jbicha> cjwatson: it looks like the auto-sync is announcing to saucy-changes
<jbicha> are there manifests or germinate output, etc. so I can see what packages are installed on ubuntu-touch?
<jbicha> ok, seeded-in-ubuntu works for what I needed
<infinity> mlankhorst: Alright, all the lts-raring overrides should match lts-quantal (and release) now.  Mostly main, a few universes.
<infinity> mlankhorst: Or, should match after the next mirror pulse, etc.
<mlankhorst> thanks
<infinity> mlankhorst: Any reason why llvm-3.1 was built for all arches, but lvm-3.2 was arch-restricted?  Seems a bit inconsistent.
<infinity> mlankhorst: (And makes a report whine about uninstallable arch:all packages, but meh)
<mlankhorst> I wasn't aware at the time we only cared about i386/amd64, and arm was behaving more nicely then so I never noticed..
<knome> cjohnston, is there a reason why the xubuntu blueprints still don't show up at status.ubuntu.com ?
<cjohnston> knome: email me links and I'll look at it.. I'm walking out the door as we speak
<knome> cjohnston, sure. thanks
<knome> cjohnston, sent.
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-14
<cjohnston> knome: its there
<knome> cjohnston, awesome!
<knome> cjohnston, i don't know if other flavors have been using the work items tracker as much as we have done, but you might want to poke them as well
<cjohnston> I'm looking right now, the only one I see with a topic is studio
<knome> i'm pretty sure they want their topic up
<knome> zequence, ping
<cjohnston> I fixed it
<zequence> cjohnston: thanks
<zequence> knome: pong
<ScottK> Ubuntu Package Importer (~package-import) expired from ubuntu-core-dev (on 2013-07-11) <-- I don't imagine that's a good thing.
<Laney> http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/ebook-tools.html#2013-07-14 16:12:32.809688
<Laney> is it causing that?
<Laney> & co
 * Laney re-adds
<Laney> OK, done.
<Laney> xnox: ^ could you retry the failures caused by this maybe?
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know who produces the file for installing 13.04 with jigdo?  (the file in question: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-server-i386.jigdo )
<infinity> We do...
<TheLordOfTime> infinity:  then you need to revise that
<TheLordOfTime> if you don't mind me giving you a specific code change.
<infinity> Or, hint at the bug/problem you're seeing?
<infinity> To be fair, I haven't used jigdo since we stopped producing alternate images, I wouldn't be surprised if it's a bit broken somehow.
<TheLordOfTime> infinity:  line 323: vr9GHh8dalA8qMblfXNdtA=Debian:pool/main/f/finish-install/finish-install_2.42_all.udeb  <-- refers to a file that 404s.  the correct file is finish-install_242ubuntu1_all.udeb
<TheLordOfTime> http://askubuntu.com/questions/320048/missing-package-problem-when-installing-ubuntu-desktop-13-04-with-jigdo/320070#320070  <-- was where it got reported
<infinity> Oh dear.  That's actually a more funamental issue that the server CDs appear not to have been respun after that last-minute change to finish-install.
<infinity> But we're not likely to do so now either.
<TheLordOfTime> so therefore the CDs are broken and it's an oversight that may or may not have critically broken images?
<infinity> (The jigdo manifest isn't wrong, the CD has finish-install_2.42_all.udeb on it)
<infinity> The CDs aren't broken.
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> i see
<TheLordOfTime> so the jigdo manifest fails because it can't find a package that was on the CD images and is included on the CD images.
<TheLordOfTime> ... makes sense.
<infinity> An unfortunate oops, but we don't tend to respin CDs post-release for non-LTSes, except in extreme cases, and this probably doesn't qualify as extreme.  Removing the jigdo files would probably be the better option.
<infinity> Or maybe I could re-do the jigdo-file run against the current archive, so the old finish-install lands in the .template blob.
<infinity> But given that no one complained for 3 months, I imagine not many people use that download method anymore.
<TheLordOfTime> infinity:  i leave that to you guys, because you know more of the inner workings better than I, and you guys have final say
<TheLordOfTime> however, i did want to report that this has been found as a bug and to do whatever.
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Thanks for the heads-up.
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't particularly care since the ISOs still isntall and no pre-fabricated VM images are affected.
<TheLordOfTime> infinity:  yeppers.
<infinity> I'll do something about it (either delete the jigdo files, or see if I can mangle them) tomorrow.
<TheLordOfTime> infinity:  awesome.  i assume there's no need for a bug report about this since i've already poked you all here?
<infinity> TheLordOfTime: A bug report to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage wouldn't hurt.
<TheLordOfTime> will do, thanks.
<cjwatson> Should be mangleable without too much fuss.
<infinity> My, that list needs cleaning up.
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, I'm assuming a fresh jigdo-file run would just land the old finish-install in .template, since it's not findable in the archive, right?  If it's smart enough to notice that.
<cjwatson> I think so
<infinity> cjwatson: But I'm not sure how smart it actually is.  If it doesn't compare in anyway way and just assumes everything under /pool/ lives on a mirror, then it would need some hand guidance.
<cjwatson> Test in a temporary directory :-)
<infinity> s/anyway/way/any way/
<infinity> Er.
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure .template == "all the stuff I couldn't find".
<infinity> I can't type even when correcting my typos.
<infinity> Evidence that my "I'll look at this tomorrow" is the way to go.
<cjwatson> Do be careful to get the jigdo headers right; if you're generating by hand then they may need hand-editing.
<TheLordOfTime> infinity: bug filed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1201197
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, it shouldn't be too much fuss to fake it.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201197 in Ubuntu CD Images "Ubuntu Server 13.04 jigdo manifest out of date, errors with 404 Package Not Found" [Undecided,New]
<infinity> TheLordOfTime: Danke.
<TheLordOfTime> yeppers
<infinity> The prospect of testing CD downloady things from BlueFin has me positively giddy.
<infinity> Sometimes, it's really easy to make a nerd happy.
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson:  infinity:  thanks again!
#ubuntu-release 2014-07-07
<ScottK> wxmaxima builds on all archs, but has a runtime depends on maxima which does not and has never built on arm64/ppc64el, so britney declines to migrate wxmaxima due to installability problems.
<ScottK> Is the best solution just to remove the arm64 and ppc64el binaries for wxmaxima?
<ScottK> maxima is waiting for gcl, so I suspect there's more than a little to do to actually get it all installable.
<pitti> hmm, images on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/ are *really* old
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/utopic/ubuntu/current/livecd-amd64.out looks fine though
<pitti> same for i386
<pitti> is that a bug in some crontab, given that amd64+mac is current?
<wgrant> pitti: pending is up to date, so I suspect that all the red on http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/desktop/ is relevant.
<pitti> wgrant: ah, indeed
<pitti> wgrant: so apparently it only checks for > 0, as the 12.5% on May 22 was sufficient to promote :)
<wgrant> Yup
<pitti> the error: [Errno 113] No route to host
<pitti> in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/66/artifact/log/utah-server-debug.log/*view*/ might be related
<wgrant> That doesn't seem unlikely.
<wgrant> 2014-07-06 09:14:46,342 rsyslog ERROR: Timeout (600) occurred for system booted message.
<wgrant> So perhaps the VM never boots at all.
<wgrant> Because the install seems to have worked fine.
<xnox> pitti: wgrant: hangs and fails to reboot at the end of the install (provisioning)
<wgrant> Hm. The install log shows that it fails to umount /target at the end, but I don't recall if that's normal.
<bregma> I have an SRU release stuck in trusty-proposed because it's lacking verification of a bug fix that was removed from the SRU -- evidently the automated software can not deal properly with this situation
<bregma> is there some kind of manual adjustment that can be made so this SRU will finally land?
<xnox> infinity: zsh testsuite fails on powerpc/ross. I am suspecting that ross has "noatime" mount options (or at least it did in 2014-01-14) where as e.g. sagari does not have such an option. Thus can you please shedule zsh build on sagari, when it's free. And/or remove noatime mount option from ross.
<xnox> wait, infinity is not actually around.
<xnox> doko: cjwatson: are you buildd maintainers who can through zsh powerpc build onto sagari, when it is available?
<xnox> as per previous message from me to infinity.
<doko> sagari is busy, and I really would prefer to build openjdk-7 there first ...
<xnox> doko: i believe the other good one would do as well. (sulfur ?!) yeah. It's not urgent at all, just when things are quite and there is nothing else bigger / more urgent.
 * xnox will hit retry button if i spot the good ones free and empty queue. It's a quick 10 min build.
<mapreri> I suddenly forgot the name of the program you use to build the isos.... could you help me recall it?
<xnox> it build \o/
#ubuntu-release 2014-07-08
<infinity> xnox: It's not noatime, it's ext3 versus ext4, I suspect.  A testsuite that expects high resolution *times is probably broken, IMO.
<xnox> infinity: built on sagari just fine =) and i'm going to ignore zsh for another decade if I can =)
<bzoltan> Hello release team. I have a problem with a failing  autopkgtests http://paste.ubuntu.com/7762643/ on the online_accounts_ui.tests.test_online_accounts_ui.OnlineAccountsUiTests.test_title.   We cornered the issue and there is an MR https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/clean_tests/+merge/225437 to address this problem. Is there a way to unblock the UITK landing as this failure is more about the flaky
<cjwatson> bzoltan: I'd like to see the tests passing first, at which point, well, the easiest thing would be to just land the u-s-s-o-a change ...
<bzoltan> cjwatson: that would block the UITK for an other day
<cjwatson> I'm more worried about allowing regressions into the archive which will mean that we then lose our guard against other regressions in the same component
<cjwatson> Has somebody run the u-s-s-o-a tests in a clean autopkgtest environment?
<cjwatson> (with the change above)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I do not know, but I do not think so.
<cjwatson> OK, I guess I have to then :-(
<bzoltan> cjwatson: thank you
<cjwatson> This will take some time
<bzoltan> cjwatson: my problem is that the UITK tests cover practically _all_ app tests on _all_ environment ... and we suffer from flaky or badly written tests. elopio and timp are already fixing the tests for dozen of apps, because if I would just wait for the app devs to fix their tests I would never be able to release the UITK. Even now with the whole SDK team fixing other teams tests it takes a week to land the UITK.
<cjwatson> Nevertheless, I'm not going to override a failure when I haven't confirmed that the putative fix actually fixes it
<cjwatson> Because while I sympathise with what you're describing it *also* describes a component where we have to take care to ensure it doesn't genuinely regress
<bzoltan> cjwatson: Your point is valid. If I were you most probably I would make the same call. Maybe it is just not realistic to expect daily UITK release. We better be careful with a component what is so broadly used.
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  I think I will take the autopkg tests on the UITK test plan. Is this guide valid : http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html#executing-the-test ?
<ginggs> Hi, nvidia-graphics-drivers Trusty SRU (LP: #1247736) has been sitting in unapproved for a month.  Is anything needed?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1247736 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 "[SRU] nvidia-opencl-icd-* should not conflicts/replaces on opencl-icd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247736
<cjwatson> bzoltan: I believe so, though I haven't used the cloud-image-based execution mode as yet myself (there are more lightweight but less accurate versions); trying that for the first time now
<cjwatson> argh, urllib.ContentTooShortError: retrieval incomplete: got only 202031681 out of 260178432 bytes
<cjwatson> Maybe that was a bad time to upgrade squid
<Saviq> cjwatson, hey, apparently http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts missed the new needed dep of ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot for autopkgtests
<Saviq> cjwatson, could you please do a direct upload with that added?
<Laney> Saviq: I'll test/upload that
<bzoltan> Laney: thank you for that
<Saviq> Laney, thanks
<Laney> sure
<Laney> yeah that passes
<Mirv> excellent
<bzoltan> Laney: cool
<Laney> they asked me to increase the upstream version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<Laney> so give me a few minutes to upload this and then version the test-dep
<ginggs> Anyone in SRU team able to look at nvidia-graphics-drivers Trusty SRU (LP: 1247736) please?  It has been sitting in 'unapproved' for some time.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1247736 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 "[SRU] nvidia-opencl-icd-* should not conflicts/replaces on opencl-icd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247736
<psivaa> infinity: cjwatson: Precise d-i installer throws 'no packages matching running kernel 3.11.0-23-generic in archive'. this transient mismatching kernel version issue?
<psivaa> s/this/is this/
<infinity> psivaa: Erm, it shouldn't.
<infinity>  linux-image-3.11.0-23-generic | 3.11.0-23.40~precise1 | precise-updates  | amd64, armhf, i386
<infinity> psivaa: Wait, is this a netinst, or an ISO?
<psivaa> infinity: this is the iso
<infinity> psivaa: Ahh, kay, CDs might be mismatched right now.
<psivaa> infinity: ack, thanks
<infinity> psivaa: And in need of s/saucy/trusty/ and other bits while we prep for the point release.
<infinity> psivaa: I should go mangle some seeds to resolve that.
<psivaa> infinity: ack
<psivaa> infinity: wasn't urgent. just thought of informing :)
<infinity> psivaa: Yeah.  The ISOs will probably be a mess for the next week or so while we sort out .5
<infinity> psivaa: Should be a bit more testable (and on trusty's HWE stack) by next week, I hope.
<psivaa> infinity: ack, will check by then.
<bdmurray> Is there any way to SRU verify bug 1233185 on porter-armhf? I'd need to install the package from -proposed.
<ubot93> bug 1233185 in gdb "gdb-multiarch cannot read ARM cores: "wrong size gregset struct in core file"" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233185
<doko> bdmurray, -proposed should be enabled on the porter boxes
<bdmurray> doko: it wasn't when I looked
<doko> hmm, well, makes sense for stable releases
<doko> maybe we need chroots with proposed enabled for stable releases too
<doko> anyway, semi finale now ...  schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!
<slangasek> bdmurray: have you worked around the SRU verification?  Maybe running gdb under qemu-user in a chroot?
#ubuntu-release 2014-07-09
<Noskcaj> Could linux-firmware-nexus7 and perhaps linux-firmware-grouper be removed from the archive?
<Noskcaj>  the former has been superseeded by the latter
<Noskcaj> and we no longer build grouper images anyway
<Riddell> anyone able to tell me why this metapackage for kubuntu-plasma5-meta doesn't work? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-plasma5-meta_1.308.4.dsc
<Riddell> I run update and it says  ? Unknown desktop package: kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<Riddell> but kubuntu-plasma5-desktop does end up in metapackage-map
<Riddell> ... think I got it
<jibel> ogasawara, I marked bug 1333728 verification-done
<ubot93> bug 1333728 in update-notifier "update-manager should support HWE EOL transition" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333728
<ogasawara> jibel: awesome, thanks!
<ogasawara> when an archive admin has a moment, could we get both update-manager and update-notifier promoted out of -proposed to -updates in Precise?
<cjwatson> bug 1311396 is still v-needed; but I guess we decided that the update-manager change just didn't change that one way or another?
<ubot93> bug 1311396 in update-manager "broken translations results in traceback in new release notification" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311396
<cjwatson> in which case the update-manager task there should perhaps be Invalid and there should be a language pack task or something?
<ogasawara> jibel: ^^ I think you were involved with that
<jibel> cjwatson, I closed the task for u-m as invalid and will reopen one for each language pack affected
<cjwatson> Thanks.  Mind if I wait for pending-sru.html to update, just to make sure we've got it all right?
<jibel> works for me. Tasks added for P, saucy will ends its life soon and checking which langpack is affected on trsuty
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/history.html
<cjwatson> will update automatically from now on
<cjwatson> intuitively/roughly: blue = stuff that's stuck on transitions, yellow = stuff that's new or more broken than that
<chrisccoulson> could someone please approve flash for trusty partner? (and then I will upload the others too)
<slangasek> chrisccoulson: why distinct uploads to each release, vs. a single upload + pocket-copy?
<zequence> cjwatson: Just want to give you heads up that I'll be gone between Thu-Fri, without a computer, so if you need me for anything, it'll have to wait until I come back (you mentioned you might do the ISO build thing sometime soon)
<zequence> Er, Thu-Fri, but close enough
<zequence> Fri-Thu, I mean of course
<chrisccoulson> slangasek, good question. I guess we could do that in future
<chrisccoulson> (although, I've just uploaded the others now)
<Noskcaj> does xfburn gaining blu-ray support in 0.5.2 make it invalid for an MRE?
<Noskcaj> http://sources.debian.net/src/xfburn/0.5.2-1/NEWS
<infinity> Noskcaj: Generally, new features make something unsuitable for SRU period, MRE or otherwise, but exceptions can be made if the code is well-isolated and the old features are well regression-tested.
<Noskcaj> infinity, None of the old features are affected, but it looks risky
<slangasek> infinity, cjwatson: I'm considering nuking the bzip2 packaging and replacing it with dh(1), with or without Debian involvement, thanks to its lack of sanity wrt debugging symbols.  Thoughts?
<slangasek> Noskcaj: does this mean upstream is violating their own upstream update policy on the first go arounD?
<Noskcaj> slangasek, Some of the non-core things leave the policy to interpretation. 0.5.0 is an unstable release anyways, we are only using it because 0.4 was 5 years old
<slangasek> hmm
<Noskcaj> I'm only going to be requesting MREs for actual bugfixes, if there's some odd change like this i won upload it
<Noskcaj> this is similar to gnome development release microreleases
<slangasek> Noskcaj: my concern is that the MRE is intended to be a blanket policy that the SRU team and the uploaders can rely on without having to do a lot of per-package or per-bugfix inspection
<slangasek> and it sounds like you're saying *someone* is going to have to review the packages that were listed in the provisional MRE, beyond what upstream is doing, because the upstream policy isn't actually watertight
<Noskcaj> I'm saying our current xfburn is an unstable release, like using gnome 3.13.X. What is the policy for gnome MREs
<Noskcaj> ?
<slangasek> the policy for GNOME MREs is for microreleases on top of a stable release
<slangasek> (or in select cases, leading up to a stable release if the GNOME and Ubuntu release schedules are misaligned)
<Noskcaj> I should probably have had that specified for the xfce mre
<infinity> slangasek: Does it use dpkg -b directly or something?
<slangasek> infinity: among other offenses
<infinity> slangasek: The simple and small delta would be to build-dep on debhelper but invoke dh_builddeb, perhaps.
<slangasek> except for the part where it would also need to be hooked into dh_strip
<infinity> slangasek: But convincing the Debian maintainer to take sane and modern packaging might not be hard.
<infinity> slangasek: Err, yes, dh_strip.  dh_builddeb not required.
<slangasek> I'm not keen on a simple and small delta against this ancient packaging
<slangasek> I'll try to push it upstream; but I also am inclined to upload it to Ubuntu with or without Debian maintainer buy-in
<infinity> slangasek: Then my thought unnecessary.  Carry whatever delta you like and please forward it. :P
<slangasek> heh
<cjwatson> slangasek: be my guest
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> oh, and neato, switching to debhelper has made the binary package install size slightly smaller
<slangasek>         CC64 += -march=x86-64 -mtune=x86-64
<slangasek> is it just me, or does that seem pointless?
<slangasek> one of these days, I will actually feel strongly enough about it to make dh support multibuilds properly
<robru> infinity, poke... I'm trying to debug a dbus segfault and it looks like the dbgsym on ddebs is out of date for dbus.
<slangasek>  rules                |  325 ++++++++++++---------------------------------------
<slangasek>  12 files changed, 101 insertions(+), 271 deletions(-)
<slangasek> getting closer, bzip
#ubuntu-release 2014-07-10
<slangasek> bdmurray, infinity: ok, bzip2 debhelperized; that's one missing ddeb sorted
<cjwatson> ogasawara,jibel: update-{notifier,manager}/precise released now
<jibel> cjwatson, thanks
 * cjwatson pulls lp:germinate on nusakan to fix the latest Xubuntu image build failure
<cjwatson> (hopefully)
<cjwatson> was previously on r533, germinate 2.12
<mvo_> could someone please reject my gui-ufw sponsored upload? its incomplete
<stgraber> always happy to reject stuff, sure
<stgraber> done
<mvo_> thanks!
<cjwatson> zequence: Can you explain the desktop-minimal seed to me a bit?  Are you intending to build a metapackage out of it?  There are also some oddities - for example desktop-minimal includes a dependency on network-manager-gnome, whereas desktop only recommends it
<zequence> cjwatson: I'm going to base the desktop seeds more or less entirely on Xubuntu seeds. They recently introduced -core. Yes, I think we should make that into a meta
<zequence> Those seeds may now be somewhat out of sync with Xubuntu seeds, as I haven't checked them for a while
<cjwatson> zequence: The tricky bit is what to do about existing systems on upgrade
<zequence> I would rather -desktop depended on -minimal, but I'm going to leave that up to Xubuntu devs
<cjwatson> Well, no, it's not up to them
<cjwatson> It's your metapackage
<cjwatson> Normally, metapackages don't depend on each other, because that makes it hard to vary from one of them down the stack, but we may have to think about that a bit in this case
<cjwatson> The normal way to do this would be to have the desktop seed inherit from desktop-minimal, and just make sure to install both of those when building images
<stgraber> cjwatson: there's precedent for meta-packages depending on each other though :)
<cjwatson> But that won't get the ubuntustudio-desktop-minimal installed on upgrade
<stgraber> (not saying it's the right option for this case though)
<cjwatson> *metapackage
<cjwatson> So I think the two sane choices are (a) to strip the duplicate stuff out of the desktop seed and make it inherit from desktop-minimal (which it doesn't right now) and make ubuntustudio-desktop Depends: ubuntustudio-desktop-minimal; or (b) to leave them as entirely separate things
<cjwatson> But you have to decide that, you can't delegate it to Xubuntu developers
<zequence> cjwatson: -desktop-minimal only servers one purpose atm. And, that is so we can minimize the size of the CD size ISO
<zequence> cjwatson: I'm copying Xubuntu seeds, and have proposed to them they would make -desktop inherit from -core, as they both are identical up to a point
<cjwatson> They'll have the same decision to make, I'm sure
<zequence> (they might have done so already, I haven't checked)
<zequence> I will work on the desktop seeds more later on, and make sure they are reasonable
<zequence> I will still need to solve how to install our metas over the internet when using the CD size ISO
<zequence> The idea with the CD size is so that you can get the ISO down quickly, but still be able to install the full Ubuntu Studio system, if you want. The CD size will not be a showcase. Just a practical tool for certain things
<cjwatson> Well, a live image doesn't offer any customisation
<cjwatson> Unless you write a ubiquity plugin
<zequence> Right
<zequence> So, -desktop-minimal is only for the CD size. And, we don't want to ship the packages that are included in our multimedia metas.
<cjwatson> Right, you've said that, but I'm not sure I understand whether that implies choice (a) or (b) above
<zequence> cjwatson: I won't do that unless Xubuntu devs do it, as I'm copying their seeds. Not as long as their seeds are usable for us.
<cjwatson> You won't do which one?
<cjwatson> You have to do one or the other.
<cjwatson> Sorry to press but I can't do anything on the images or updating ubuntustudio-meta for you without this.
<cjwatson> And updating ubuntustudio-meta is blocking *lots* of other stuff outside Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> cjwatson: Ah, yes. I won'd do a) until Xubuntu does so
<cjwatson> (Although I could do a manual update of ubuntustudio-meta that just changes the libav* stuff, perhaps ...
<cjwatson> )
<zequence> cjwatson: By b), do you mean making -desktop-minimal a meta? Is it a problem if it is not a meta?
<cjwatson> Whether it's a metapackage is slightly independent
<cjwatson> It would be much more usual for the desktop-ish component of a live CD image to be a metapackage
<cjwatson> I'm not sure that it's strictly required
<rbasak> Any chance an SRU team member can take a look at juju-core and juju-quickstart in the Trusty queue, please?
<zequence> cjwatson: What else would you need to start building an ISO?
<cjwatson> zequence: I'm not sure yet :-)  Hopefully that's basically it though.  I guess I could do it without a desktop-minimal metapackage for the time being
<zequence> cjwatson: Great. What I was mostly concerned about was "STRUCTURE", "ship" and "live" files. Seemed like it was hard to boil it down to as few files as possible, without having to duplicate entries.
<zequence> Don't remember what I was thinking around that, but I had some ideas on how to optimize it.
<cjwatson> I'll fix up the seeds if I run into anything horrible
<cjwatson> Some duplication is required
<cjwatson> Usually because even if the seed contents are the same, the way they expand differs depending on content
<cjwatson> *context
<cjwatson> Though some day I might add a #include mechanism or something which might help
<zequence> cjwatson: Ok. Thanks for the help.
<bregma> I have an SRU that's been languishing in the pending queue for trusty for a while now, probably because the autogenerated report incorrectly  shows it has an unverified task for a bug that is not included in the SRU
<bregma> can I get someone from the SRU team to take a look and promote the compiz SRU in trusty, please?
<cjwatson> bregma: looking
<cjwatson> may have to let the bug be closed and reopen it
<bregma> #1087090 was actually removed from the SRU because it had a regression and a new build uploaded
<cjwatson> Yeah, just following through the history, I see that
<cjwatson> It might not auto-close in that case
<cjwatson> OMG bug 1063617 thankyouthankyouthankyou
<ubot93> bug 1063617 in compiz/0.9.11 "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063617
<bregma> ☺
<bregma> if I just remove the verification-needed tag from the bug would that fix it?
<cjwatson> no, leave it alone now
<bregma> that I know how to do
<cjwatson> bregma: should be on its way now, thanks for the prod
<bregma> no, thank you
<cjwatson> And yeah, there's no verification-* tag on that bug anyway
<ogasawara> mdeslaur: mind moderating my post to ubuntu-security-announce for the HWE stack email
<ogasawara> infinity: I tried to send the same to ubuntu-announce but I got an email that it was flat out rejected, any ideas there?
<infinity> ogasawara: See /msg
<slangasek> ogra_: is there any reason not to nuke the ubuntu-touch-preview directory on nusakan, containing only quantal/raring-era images? (and thus disambiguating my tab completion ;)
<mdeslaur> ogasawara: done, thanks!
<infinity> liburcu sure does have a comprehensive testsuite...
<slangasek> infinity: yes; it's mostly benchmarking actually, but the upstream has a goofy setup - 'make check' tests almost nothing, and 'make regtest' (as in, "regression test") runs the benchmarks too :P
<infinity> slangasek: Brilliant.
<infinity> Ugh.  Two glibc build failures in a row on ppc64el, why do I feel like I'm going to end up bisecting binutils and/or gcc today?
<infinity> slangasek: Speaking of that "testsuite", I'm incredibly suspicious of anything that runs in nearly identical wall-time on 6 completely different (and wildly different, in some cases) machines.
<slangasek> infinity: well, perhaps the benchmarks are of the form "how much work can we get done in $unit_time"
<infinity> slangasek: Unless the "benchmark" tests all consist of "execute 20 instructions, sleep 2s, repeat".
<infinity> Or, that.
<slangasek> I haven't looked closely; I don't really care and don't plan to have to touch this package again ever, with the exception of a sync when the Debian maintainer decides what to do about the test suite :)
<infinity> slangasek: yeah, would be nice to talk upstream into properly separating make check and make bench.
<infinity> slangasek: Otherwise, meh.
<infinity> I'm going to find some lunch while this glibc/ppc64el build runs on another machine and pray it was the host that was broken and not the toolchain.
<infinity> Cause I look forward to hunting binutils bugs like I look forward to massaging my scalp with an anvil.
<slangasek> infinity: the key is to use the narrow end
#ubuntu-release 2014-07-11
<ogra_> slangasek, pmcgowan wanted to keep them for demo purposes ... not sure if they are still needed, i doubt it but pat should be asked
<rbasak> Any chance an SRU team member can take a look at juju-core and juju-quickstart in the Trusty queue, please?
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: poke, can you give me a high level idea if you have special handling on the ISO making side for EFI?
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: and since the TB seems to agree on moving this forward, can we get ISO's next week? :D
<cjwatson> I can do the build (the argument about whether they can be released is a separate one, it seems to me), but I have a *lot* to do just now so a bit wary of making exact time promises I might have to break
<cjwatson> EFI isn't a problem, I won't be using ubuntu-defaults-image for it
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: yay :)
<slangasek> ogra_: "wanted to keep them for demo purposes" - what them?
<ogra_> slangasek, the old touch images
<slangasek> ah, right
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> raring and quanmtal
<slangasek> I don't think those are still a useful demo, but I'll check with pmcgowan, thanks
<ogra_> yeah, i'll dance if we can drop them so porters stop using that old cruft
<rsalveti> can someone care to review the hammerhead kernel packages that are in new? once in we can generate the android system image for nexus 5 out of the archive
<infinity> rsalveti: How scarily different will this be from linux-mako?
<rsalveti> infinity: it's quite different regarding the qcom changes
<rsalveti> as this is a new soc revision
<infinity> rsalveti: But outside arch/arm?
 * infinity grabs both to generate the diff...
<rsalveti> probably not much, but I personally didn't do the diff
<rsalveti> as historically each android tree is quite different from the rest
<infinity> rsalveti: No tools?
<infinity> Ugh, that's an enormous diff.  </3 android. :/
<rsalveti> let me check, I thought I had tools
<infinity> +do_tools               = true
<infinity> +do_tools_perf          = true
<infinity> rsalveti: You have them in the kernel package, but not in the metapackage.
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> let me check the meta package for mako
<infinity> rsalveti: A debdiff of linux-meta-mako and linux-meta-hammerhead makes it obvious.
<infinity> rsalveti: control.common completely dropped the tools stanza instead of just renaming it.
<rsalveti> yeah, I probably used another meta as base
<rsalveti> let me get that updated
<infinity> -Depends: ${misc:Depends}, linux-image-${kernel-abi-version}-mako, linux-firmware
<infinity> -Description: Linux kernel image for the Nexus4 (mako).
<infinity> +Depends: ${misc:Depends}, linux-image-${kernel-abi-version}-hammerhead
<infinity> +Description: Linux kernel image for the Nexus 5 (hammerhead).
<infinity> ^-- Dropping linux-firmware dep intentional?
<infinity> rsalveti: I'll review the actual source in a while, when I have some free time, but if you can address the meta first, so we're not dancing back and forth on that, that'd be cool.
<rsalveti> infinity: nops, that's probably because I used manta or some other meta as base
<rsalveti> let me sync that with mako
<rsalveti> that's fine
<infinity> rsalveti: The source, I just need to do a copyright review of every changed/new file, and make sure it generates the right packages, then I'll close my eyes, scream LA LA LA, and let it in. :P
<rsalveti> cool
<infinity> Hrm, mako isn't quite right either.  linux-mako-tools should be linux-tools-mako.
<infinity> apw: Man, didn't we try to fix all of this? :(
<infinity> apw: Or after fixing master, did we run out of steam and only half-fix android ickiness?
<infinity> goldfish is right.  Most of the others are a mess.
<infinity> rsalveti: Sync with mako for now (minus the transitional nexus4->mako packages, of course), even though it's wrong.  At least they'll be consistently wrong.
<infinity> rsalveti: Andy and I can revisit our tools hatred some time to try to fix the world to be consistent.
<rsalveti> right :-)
<rsalveti> sounds fine
<apw> infinity, that is changing linux-image-${kernel-abi-version}-mako linux-image-${kernel-abi-version}-hammerhead ?
<apw> that doesn't make any sense ?
<infinity> apw: Hrm?
<apw> oh that was a diff from mako to hammerhead was it ?
<infinity> apw: Yeah. :P
<infinity> apw: I dragged you in for tools discussions, not for that snippet. :)
<apw> and i thought i fixed all the tools, but happy to have an action for sort that s*it out
<infinity> apw: The linux-$(flavour)-tools things we did to master (and goldfish, apparently) didn't quite make it to all the android kernels.
<infinity> Err, linux-tools-$flavour
<infinity> Now I'm doing it wrong.
<infinity> *sigh*
<apw> hmmm, that is odd if i did goldfish, how miss others
<infinity> apw: mako, at least, is still the old method.
<apw> ok ... i'll see about fixing this
<infinity> apw: I didn't check them all, don't have the time right now, but we can chat about it next week.
<apw> yep
<infinity> rsalveti: Also, this appears to have an older version of apparmor than mako.
<rsalveti> now, yes
<infinity> rsalveti: Did this get passed by the security team on the way to the archive? :P
<rsalveti> as I approved the rest of the other packages after pushing the initial rev of hammerhead
<rsalveti> will be updating that as well
<infinity> rsalveti: Can you update it before I review/accept, so it's a smaller and less disturbing delta?
<rsalveti> infinity: sure, will get this upload in a few
<infinity> rsalveti: Ta.  No huge rush, I didn't intent to review/accept in the next few hours, my afternoon is already chock full of other things, but it's something I'm happy to spend some time doing on the weekend if you clean it up and reupload.
<rsalveti> cool, no worries
<OvenWerks> cjwatson: Just sent you email regarding libavcodec-extra it seems to have the wrong name
<OvenWerks> cjwatson: sorry, I should clarify it seems 54 should 55? (the non-extra may need the same thing)
<cjwatson> OvenWerks: I already changed that in the seeds and will deal with it in the metapackage shortly, but it's all part of a big and complicated transition
<cjwatson> mail with slightly more details
#ubuntu-release 2014-07-12
<OvenWerks> cjwatson: Ya, I figured as much, I didn't want to fix it by breaking it...
#ubuntu-release 2015-07-06
<jamespage> tumbleweed, bzr and django-testscenarios - I'll take a looks now
<tseliot> can an admin approve nvidia-graphics-drivers-346-updates, nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 346.82-0ubuntu0.1, nvidia-graphics-drivers-340-updates 340.76-0ubuntu0.1, nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 in (trusty-proposed) NEW, please? (LP: #1465706, LP: #1431753)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1465706 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "SRU: New upstream releases of nvidia for 14.04.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465706
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1431753 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu Trusty) "Nvidia binary driver FTBS due to DKMS layer violation" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431753
<kickinz1> infinity, any new for docker.io?
<balloons> infinity, thanks for posting the EOL date for utopic :-)
<tumbleweed> jamespage: I noticed because of lava-server, which is blocking stuff. I let a few of them through...
<jamespage> tumbleweed, yeah - django-testscenarios is foo-bared - zyga is taking a look
<jamespage> tumbleweed, I fixed bzr
<tumbleweed> thanks
<cyphermox> could someone please review sg3-utils in NEW?
<infinity> cyphermox: In a sec.
<cyphermox> thanks.
<infinity> cyphermox: Is this sg3-udeb thing being committed back to Debian?
<cyphermox> infinity: yes, working on that right now
<infinity> cyphermox: Mmkay.
#ubuntu-release 2015-07-07
<kickinz1> infinity, any ETA for docker.io ?
<kickinz1> ^ infinity, sorry, I forgot to say: Hi!
<cyphermox> slangasek: since you already know about this; could you please get multipath-tools to skip that broken lava-dispatcher test? that way I can go on to whatever else might block multipath-tools :)
<slangasek> cyphermox: done
<slangasek> timestamp: Tue 2015-07-07 10:37:45 -0700
<slangasek> message:
<slangasek>   Ignore broken lava-dispatcher test in -proposed
<cyphermox> slangasek: ta
<slangasek> :)
<cyphermox> lava-dispatcher is still very broken though :/
<slangasek> yep
<slangasek> maybe the maintainer should fix it
#ubuntu-release 2015-07-08
<darkxst> infinity, would it be possible to move webkit2gtk source only into main for building?, we need for it gnome-online-accounts which is need by gnome-control-center. bug 1466290
<ubot93> bug 1466290 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.16" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466290
<infinity> darkxst: I had that bug open to look at.  Just hadn't gotten there yet.
<darkxst> ok, anyway the binaries that dep on webkit2gtk can all be demoted to universe (not used by Ubuntu even though they are in main)
<infinity> darkxst: I haven't looked at the situation well enough to answer that yet. :P
<bdrung_work> hi, http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ shows ubuntu-15.04-snappy-amd64+generic.img.xz and ubuntu-15.04-snappy-amd64-generic.img.xz. What's the difference beside the one character (+ vs -) in its name?
<infinity> bdrung_work: One is a symlink to the other because a blog post mentioned the incorrect (-) naming scheme. :P
<bdrung_work> ah, okay
<infinity> Or some install instructions or something.  I forget the history, but should probably revisit the next time someone asks me to publish a snappy thing to cdimage and make sure it's not a problem anymore.
<bdrung_work> infinity, having two files opens the question, which is the correct (and future proof) name
<infinity> bdrung_work: arch+subarch is the canonical way to name subarches (as seen with, say, amd64+mac)
<darkxst> infinity, I checked gnome-control-center and gnome-online-accounts, admittedly though I didnt check if there are other syncs from debian that might start building with webkit2gtk
<rbasak> ScottK: thank you for releasing the grub2 SRU. Though grub2-signed hasn't been released concurrently. Won't this cause a problem for those who are doing the UEFI signed verification thing?
<rbasak> cjwatson: ^^ help. infinity is asleep, slangasek presumably not up yet, and I don't know who else I can ask. Will this cause a regression?
<cjwatson> That will cause a regression, yes.
<rbasak> Well, it's live now, so we should do something.
<cjwatson> Let me go and release it quickly now - it isn't quite aged, but the main change was in grub2 anyway.
<rbasak> OK - thanks!
<cjwatson> And as you say most of it was already live.
<cjwatson> Done.
<rbasak> Thank you!
<cjwatson> Oh, yikes, I accidentally released it for utopic too and it wasn't explicitly verified for that so grub2 hadn't yet been released.
<cjwatson> I think the path of least resistance is to release it there too.
<cjwatson> Odds of problems are pretty low.
<rbasak> :(
<rbasak> OK
<rbasak> I'll see if matsubara can verify utopic.
<cjwatson> All done now.
<arges> infinity: rbasak: hi. looking at bug 1454719, looks like most packages are in except docker.io... do i need to wait on somebody before putting that into -proposed?
<ubot93> bug 1454719 in docker.io (Ubuntu Vivid) "docker.io update to 1.6.2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454719
<arges> rbasak: and whats up with golang-pty-dev for utopic? did that ever get uploaded?
<rbasak> arges: working on infinity on it. I have a list of fixes that are needed for the remaining items.
<rbasak> err, _with_ infinity
<arges> rbasak: got it. i'll leave it then
<jamespage> please could the python-os-brick binary NEW packages be acked into wily
<jamespage> ta
<infinity> rbasak: Any progress on docker while I slumbered?
<rbasak> infinity: sorry, kickinz1 was out today, so I focused on other stuff instead. I'll get back to Docker tomorrow with kickinz1.
<infinity> rbasak: Mmkay.
<tjaalton> infinity: do you know if the daily trusty image should boot fine? mine drops in initramfs
<tjaalton> could me my fault of course
<infinity> tjaalton: I think that might be because we need the casper in the queue. :P
<infinity> tjaalton: Let me review that and get it in.
<infinity> tjaalton: I find it a bit disconcerting that no one's complained until now, since it's probably been broken for weeks. :/
<infinity> tjaalton: Next daily (at 6:31am UTC) should have the fix.
<infinity> tjaalton: If you're around and want a test ISO faster, I can spin a one-off.
<tjaalton> infinity: nah it's fine, I can try the next daily
<tjaalton> should I ack the packages from proposed if it's good?
<tjaalton> the xorg stack that is
<tjaalton> realized that there's no tracker bug for everything..
<infinity> tjaalton: Let me know if the daily fixes your boot issue, that should help validate the casper bug.
<tjaalton> ok
<infinity> tjaalton: And yes, if you decide all the X stuff is good, lemme know.
<tjaalton> right
<infinity> tjaalton: Other than booting on two laptop with nearly identical Intel configs, I can't really test the X HWE reasonably. :/
<infinity> tjaalton: I hope you have access to a few more video cards than I do.
<tjaalton> well it's just the mechanics that need testing
<tjaalton> and it's solid last I tried
<infinity> tjaalton: Oh, there's also new nvidia drivers in the trusty queue.  I'm guessing I need those for the point release?  Or are the current ones in -updates 3.19 compatible?
<infinity> (binary drivers, that is)
<tjaalton> hmm yes you want those too, tseliot pinged about those earlier I think
<infinity> tjaalton: Right, I'll get those reviewed.
<infinity> tjaalton: And you also uploaded a new intel-lts-vivid for me, I see.  I'll look at that too.
<tjaalton> yeah noticed they weren't in sync
<infinity> Oh, was that the awful xv video corruption bug?
<tjaalton> need to set up the scripts that mlankhorst had, if I could login to people.c.c (or whatever it is), vpn doesn't work for me
<infinity> Definitely want to fix that.  It's vile.
<tjaalton> scripts that generate these webpages with package versions and stuff
<tjaalton> yep that one
<infinity> tjaalton: VPN doesn't work for you?
<tjaalton> naw
<infinity> tjaalton: Sounds like something you should bring up in #is. :P
<tjaalton> I have no dns if I start it
<tjaalton> yeah tried that too
<infinity> tjaalton: Do you have dnsmasq installed?
<tjaalton> maybe if I don't use _this_ machine
<infinity> tjaalton: If so, don't.
<tjaalton> dnsmasq-base it seems
<infinity> -base is fine (and needed)
<infinity> Anyhow, lemme look at driver SRUs.
<tjaalton> right, thx
<infinity> tjaalton: Intel accepted.  nvidia will take a bit more gin before I'm prepared to face it.
<tjaalton> nvidias are straight backports from vivid iirc
<infinity> Pretty sure he did a bit of mangling to make them trusty-compatible.
<infinity> At least, the changelog implies such.
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> the one I was able to ack was clean
<infinity> So, I need to diff and understand said mangling, and check for sanity.
#ubuntu-release 2015-07-09
<infinity> bdmurray: Do I need to note the irony that an SRU prepared by you for a bug filed by you has tripped your lack-of-validation check? :)
<infinity> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms/+bug/1429967
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1429967 in dkms (Ubuntu Utopic) "dkms apport package hook doesn't write package version to apport Package key" [High,Fix committed]
<bdmurray> Is that irony or some bad karma?
<Mirv> hmm. ubuntu-ui-toolkit stuck in proposed, I only find an arm64 reference in update_output regarding ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot but I'm not sure how to parse it
<Mirv> I first thought it might be related to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/0.6.19+15.10.20150706.1-0ubuntu1 which had arm64 failure yesterday but it got already fixed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/0.6.19+15.10.20150708-0ubuntu1
<tjaalton> infinity: daily trusty image works now, backport stack is installed
<infinity> tjaalton: \o/
<Laney> Mirv: It added a dep on ubuntu-keyboard-autoiplot which isn't there on arm64
<cjwatson> Heh, I'd *just* got there too
<Laney> :)
<Laney> Does britney stop at the first arch which breaks?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ^
<Laney> Mirv: Suggest setting up chdist to reproduce this kind of thing
<cjwatson> Laney: No
<Laney> cjwatson: Don't understand why it doesn't list powerpc ppc64el as uninstallable then
<Mirv> thanks Laney, I had forgotten about chdist for this
<cjwatson> Laney: Maybe they were uninstallable before?
<cjwatson> No, apparently not ...
<cjwatson> OK, maybe it does sometimes stop at the first
<cjwatson> I don't quite remember
<Laney> Seems plausible as every other non-hinted uninstallable only lists one arch
<cjwatson> Oh, right, didn't notice that this wasn't an autohinted thing.
<Mirv> I wonder if qtdeclarative-opensource-src could be allowed to migrate to release pocket? there's only kscreen autopkgtest regression blocking it, and it was regressing already before the qtdeclarative upload.
<Laney> Mirv: did you check with Riddell about fixing it?
<Mirv> Laney: excellent idea! Riddell, would you have time to look at the kscreen 5.3.2 autopkgtest failure, or consider whether you could override qtdeclarative update to ignore it if kscreen fixing would take time?
<rbasak> Someone just independently pointed me to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<rbasak> grub2-signed 50%, grub2 70%.
<rbasak> That's not good I think. They doesn't necessarily overlap either.
<rbasak> Can we somehow bind the phasing of those together?
<ScottK> Actually, if they have to be installed together, I think they both need to be 100% as there's no guarantee the same 50% get both packages.
<rbasak> The trouble is that if a user sees grub2 but not grub2-signed then it seems that grub2-signed ends up being removed in order to update grub2, and that breaks things.
<rbasak> I presume that's because there's nothing that depends on grub2-signed because the installer it it there?
<rbasak> (I mean the binary grub-efi-amd64-signed of course)
<cjwatson> ScottK: It's probably not terrible since one is uninstallable without the other.
<cjwatson> Removal is weird, I'm surprised that would happen.
<cjwatson> I would have expected the rest of grub2 to be held back.
<cjwatson> Let me at least bump the grub2-signed phased update percentages, though.
<rbasak> cjwatson: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/08/%23ubuntu-kernel.html#t16:15 happened yesterday. I wonder if you can make any sense of that?
<ScottK> Having a post-release update be uninstallable is a significant issue I think.
<cjwatson> rbasak: I don't know, I'm afraid
<rbasak> He said he used update-manager
<cjwatson> ScottK: Perhaps update-manager should consider them bound together in some way, as it already does with source packages
<rbasak> Which suggests to me that update-manager did remove grub2-signed, but that isn't clear.
<ScottK> Perhaps, but not everyone uses that.
<rbasak> I'll ask him for his history.log I think.
<cjwatson> ScottK: For people who don't, the phased update percentages aren't considered.
<ScottK> True.
<cjwatson> ScottK: u-m is what processes them, unless there's a similar Kubuntu thing
<ScottK> There is, but it doesn't consider them.
<cjwatson> rbasak: Also, for utopic, note that they have the same PUP
<cjwatson> And that was the case at hand here
<ScottK> rbasak and I were also discussing the idea of modifying sru-release to warn if you try to release grub2, but not grub2 signed.
<ScottK> That would have at least avoided me releasing one without the other.
<cjwatson> Seems like a good idea.  It might not be terrible to hardcode this case in u-m either; it's pretty specialised
<cjwatson> Most combinations of multiple sources in SRUs aren't lockstep at the client end like this
<rbasak> I suggested having a list of hardcoded "special" packages which it'll refuse to touch if you mention without a force flag
<rbasak> Maybe a dictionary keyed on package with a text explanation in the value so you know what to do.
<rbasak> Simple so it doesn't try to be smart and do it wrong, but hopefully effective enough to prevent accidents.
<ScottK> I think it needs to be both sru-release and u-m since even if you release the SRUs together there's no guarantee a user gets them both.
<cjwatson> Yeah
<rbasak> What's u-m?
<ScottK> update-manager
<rbasak> Ah, thanks.
<infinity> cjwatson: It would seem like a bug if u-m is removing grub2-signed to do the upgrade anyway, though.  It's meant to only remove in the Conflict/Replace special case, and otherwise tell you where to go and, possibly, how to get there.
<cjwatson> Indeed!
<cjwatson> Of course we aren't told if the user in this case overrode stuff ...
<infinity> (apt-get, on the other hand, will remove grub2-signed with glee)
<infinity> Similar (but slightly different) problem for linux-signed, and we only avoid seeing that because almost every kernel SRU is a security release, thus phased 100%
<rbasak> I've asked for his history.log to hopefully understand better what happened, but he'll be a while getting back to me.
<infinity> cjwatson: Good news, we got apt logs and they confirm that update-manager didn't do a stupid.
<teward> who's on vanguard, if anoyne?  (I"m not sure the schedule...)
<teward> main reason for asking is I'd like an SRU looked at / approved which adds apport hooks into the Vivid nginx package - if only because we have a number of NotUseful reports which don't have enough debugging data to debug the cause of a postinstall script failure (which ties back to "Job failed to start" errors)
<teward> i'm working on testbuilds now, and if all works i'm uploading to wily to make sure it has the change to
<teward> but i'd like it all done today or soon :P
<rbasak> teward: for SRUs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Publishing has the rota. You want bdmurray I guess. Not sure if he's around today though.
<teward> rbasak: i don't think he is (see -meeting)
<teward> hence the question of who's on vanguard
<teward> s/vanguard/duty for today/
<rbasak> I don't think the SRU team maintain a vanguard person
<teward> ok
<rbasak> But you can ask here and they do respond to urgent stuff
<teward> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Publishing says to poke the vanguards who're on the schedule.
<rbasak> I mean that they don't cover absences :)
<teward> rbasak: less urgent more "Need this before we get more crap bugs" (that whole nginx postinstall script failure nonuseful debug data issue i have complained about for at least a month)
<teward> rbasak: ack
<cjwatson> infinity: Oh good.
<slangasek> cjwatson: another bug report has landed on our doorstep about UbuntuHashes (bug #1288593).  Can you refresh my memory why this hasn't been killed off in favor of directing users to the gpg-signed SUMS files we publish?
<ubot93> bug 1288593 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Please include SHA256 or SHA512 hashes on Ubuntu Hashes page" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288593
<cjwatson> slangasek: I thought we had an agreement to kill it off at this point
<slangasek> oh, ok
<slangasek> so should we just remove that from help.u.c?
<cjwatson> somewhere ...
<cjwatson> somebody would have to chase down links etc. and replace with good user-facing instructions on verifying hashes
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1219589 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1349715 come up in my searches
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1219589 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso md5sum missing from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1349715 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu hashes for 14.04.1 missing on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes" [Medium,Fix released]
<cjwatson> (I had a mail thread with ubuntu-docs folks as well)
<cjwatson> must run though
<slangasek> askubuntu.com seems to point to the right place, but does not talk about gpg verification
<slangasek> cjwatson: ok, cheers
<Riddell> Mirv: Laney: I'm away this week, feel free to override if it's blocking
#ubuntu-release 2015-07-10
<rbasak> I have "Increase in crash rate" phasing stop emails for both the samba and grub2 SRUs recently, but the links don't take me to any evidence that suggests that the SRU is problem. I can't even see the crash rate increase in the data provided.
<rbasak> Has something changed recently?
<rbasak> bdmurray: ^^
<rbasak> I also can't see the terminal log for postinst failures.
<rbasak> In both cases, I don't think anything in the SRU will have affected anything, but that the running of the postinst probably failed for some people, and as the SRU causes the postinst to run, that's the increase in "crash rate".
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-11
<plashenkov> infinity: Hello, Adam! Could you please tell when https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1574693 will be available in updates?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1574693 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Xenial) "No shadows under menus on Unity." [Undecided,Fix committed]
<jamespage> please could a member of the SRU team look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ceph/+bug/1585660
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1585660 in ceph (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] ceph 10.2.2" [High,New]
<jamespage> I really want to get the latest point release into Xenial before we get to many people using the 10.2.0 from release ...
<infinity> plashenkov: Now.
<tsimonq2> infinity: thanks a lot for getting those fixes approved, that splash screen one has been annoying ;)
<tsimonq2> (teh bug, not the fix)
<Trevinho> pitti: hey, could you check the SRU packages that are waiting in SRU queue as per ticket https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1614 ?
<pitti> Trevinho: can you please try to ping some other SRU team members today? I've been doing pretty much all the SRU work recently, and it's taking up too much time, to be brutally honest
<pitti> (or I might do some stuff in the evening, but please start with the roster at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Publishing)
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, I undestand... Thanks
<Trevinho> bdmurray: hey, can you check the SRU queue for unity7 stack? It's quite important for .1. Changes are in ticket https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1614
<sergiusens> slangasek pitti our snapcraft adt tests on yakkety are being hit by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1599799 is there a way to tag/comment on update_excuses about this and let it in?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1599799 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snapd > 2.0.2 fails on yakkety" [High,Triaged]
<pitti> sergiusens: technically yes, but we don't actually know yet what is broken
<pitti> sergiusens: 2.0.2's tests still succeed, and there has not been any investigation yet whether it's the tests that regressed or snapd itself
<pitti> and the error suggests the latter, i. e. we should not let a broken version in
<sergiusens> pitti yeah, I am sad to be affected by taking the extra mile wrt testing :-P
<sergiusens> pitti oh, I don't want snapd in, just snapcraft, one of the adt tests fail on a part of the test where we `snap install/remove`
<pitti> sergiusens: oh! so this actually confirms that bug 1599799 is not a test issue, but an actual bug
<ubot5> bug 1599799 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snapd > 2.0.2 fails on yakkety" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599799
<pitti> sergiusens: OTP, back in 10
<pitti> sergiusens: will hint that
<pitti> sergiusens: done
<sergiusens> thanks
<jbicha> infinity: if you're doing sru work today, could you look into accepting drupal7 from unapproved?
<apw> jbicha, i believe he is travelling
<jbicha> oh, makes sense
 * apw hands pitti a gold star to put on ADTs wall
<pitti> sergiusens: it landed
<pitti> apw: oh, thanks :)
<xnox> rtg, thank you! you are amazing =)
<rtg> xnox, for what ?
<pitti> is it "say thanks to the developer next to you" day or something such? :-)
<xnox> rtg, for linux bug updates about qeth driver removal.
<davmor2> apw: don't flash shiny things in front of pitti he won't be able to concentrate on anything else for the rest of the day
<rtg> xnox, I just did 'qeth: delete napi struct when removing a qeth device'. Is that what you are talking about ?
<xnox> yeah =)
<pitti> davmor2: you mean like that big yellow hot plasma ball on the sky that has been burning my brains for two weeks now? :-)_
 * davmor2 looks outside nope nothing but grey up there I think pitti is obviously at an amusement park and not working at all
<pitti> davmor2: I see my prejudices about British weather confirmed :)
<ogra_> pitti, the german weather isnt better ...  northern of the weisswurstgrenze at least
<davmor2> pitti: http://dailypicksandflicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/In-the-Bible-it-rained-for-40-days-they-called-it-a-disaster.-In-England-we-call-it-summer..jpg
<ogra_> you are just lucky to have that little hole in the clouds sitting above you for a few more hours
<davmor2> pitti: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r35NSTwOxw4 head for about 2 minutes in :)
<bdmurray> Trevinho: so bamf, compiz, libunity, nux, unity, unity-control-center, and unity-lens-applications in the xenial queue?
<bdmurray> Trevinho: oh its in the ticket to which you linked
<sergiusens> bdmurray mind letting snapcraft into xenial-proposed while at it?
<bdmurray> sergiusens: I'll add it to the list
<sergiusens> bdmurray ty
<bdmurray> Trevinho: bug 1304388 is missing proper SRU information, I'll still let unity-control-center in but would like to see the bug fixed up.
<ubot5> bug 1304388 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "unity-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in default_app_changed()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304388
<jbicha> bdmurray: if you have time today, could you look into letting drupal7 in for xenial?
<jbicha> to be more specific, drupal7 is already in -proposed but I uploaded a new version a few weeks ago with an extra dependency it needs
<slangasek> vsearch excuses make no sense; vsearch-data isn't listed in the source package for vsearch in -proposed, it's only present in the yakkety version.  what's going on? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#vsearch
<nacc_> slangasek: maybe i've always misinterpreted that style of output, but i thought it meant there was a binary package in 1.1.3+dfgs-1 but that is no longer present in 2.0.0-1?
<slangasek> nacc_: that should certainly not be the meaning; it's valid for a new version of a source package to drop a binary package, it's only an error if a) the dropped binary package is still present in -proposed at an older version, or b) the maintainer did something wrong in debian/control to imply the package *should* still be built but isn't being built
<slangasek> in this case I'll trick proposed-migration by removing vsearch-data early from yakkety, since it has no revdeps
<slangasek> but that should not be required
<nacc_> slangasek: hrm, your points make sense to me, I've just only seen it for cases like I described -- i defer to your knowledge in this case :)
<slangasek> there are other weird things in update_output that I think I need a pitti to help diagnose
<slangasek> pitti: ignoring test failures on s390x for something as critical as nova is a false optimization; please escalate this issue to xnox instead of overriding
<slangasek> ah, so vsearch has a test dep on vsearch-data, I wonder if that could be it
<xnox> slangasek, pitti - wait what where how?
<xnox> we are like telling a few people that it is all good and dandy.
<xnox> (nova and openstack in general)
<slangasek> xnox: nova autopkgtests are flaky (at best) on s390x
<slangasek> xnox: so, please fix so that pitti doesn't ignore failures ;)
<xnox> i wonder if they are there because of lxd vs kvm runner.
<xnox> or because they are indeed flaky
<slangasek> they have sometimes succeeded
<xnox> not tonight however, as i am about to hit the bed, and only got distracted by the l1cc email =)
<xnox> (which imho i should have written whilst in cape town)
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-12
<pitti> slangasek, xnox: I don't think nova is an xnox problem; this is just a timing issue, the test has been racy forever (also on other arches, but a retry has a good chance there)
<pitti> so there was no reason to block glibc etc. on that, but yes, I'll file a bug
<pitti> slangasek: bug 1602103
<ubot5> bug 1602103 in nova (Ubuntu) "nova-daemons autopkgtest is flaky" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1602103
<slangasek> pitti: you didn't mark it as flaky on all archs, only on s390x; and you marked it a badtest which means it would always be skipped going forward, hiding any possible regressions...
<pitti> slangasek: right, I should version it at least, so that it stops blocking other packaes, but won't apply to newer nova versions
<pitti> (then again we just keep bumping those too..)
<slangasek> well, I think it shouldn't be badtest at all under such circumstances... we don't want dependencies of nova to let it regress either :/
<slangasek> anyway, yay for the bug report, thanks
<pitti> so you'd rather use force-skiptest on the packages that get blocked by it?
<slangasek> yes
<pitti> ok
<pitti> dropped
<pitti> infinity, apw: any idea what these are? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=1
<pitti> the one for linux 28.47 has been sitting there for three weeks, so clearly not mission-critical
<pitti> but nobody reguarly looks at devel/unapproved outside of freezes
<slangasek> pitti: not sure why they went to yakkety instead of yakkety-proposed, I suppose at this point those should be rejected... Every linux amd64 upload is accompanied by a uefi tarball that is supposed to get signed off by an archive admin in the unapproved queue before it's signed and published to the archive
<pitti> -30.49 has one for both proposed and release
<slangasek> pitti: hmm, looks like they should have been accepted instead of rejected... troubling
<slangasek> they're not shown at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/main/uefi/linux-amd64/
<pitti> so that big tar.gz is a signature-y thing?
<slangasek> and the linux source shouldn't migrate to devel without linux-signed
<slangasek> the tar.gz is the kernel to be signed
<slangasek> so, I think this needs launchpad guidance
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> was this kernel forward-copied from xenial-proposed to yakkety?
<slangasek> it was
<slangasek> so that's why those managed to be in unapproved, yet the linux-signed is current
<pitti> they all are, yes
<slangasek> so yeah, we don't need those signed /again/, they can all be rejected
<pitti> thanks for clarifying
<pitti> (done)
<pitti> FTR, doing SRUs, but I don't have the guts/enough knowledge about bug 1574727 to release that
<ubot5> bug 1574727 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] Enforce using signed kernels and modules on UEFI" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574727
<pitti> (given how often this changed)
<caribou> I would like to SRU the latest major release of sosreport now that it has proper DEP8 tests
<caribou> should I just upload to the queue & open a bug to have it SRUed properly  or there is another process for such a situation (former MRE) ?
<cjwatson> jbicha: maitreya> *eyebrows* really?
<cjwatson> slangasek: ^- would you care to double-check that maitreya is now OK to have in our archive?
<cjwatson> (given that the last time it was removed was because of legal papers)
<rbasak> caribou: for MREs, the previous process was to have an SRU tracking bug anyway. So I presume that just carries on now.
<rbasak> We'll need one for the SRU verification process in any case.
<jamiebennett> Can someone help with the snap-confine SRU: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-core-launcher/+bug/1593396
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1593396 in ubuntu-core-launcher (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] 1.0.36" [Undecided,New]
<apw> caribou, yeah an SRU bug but do include a reference to the MRE (i believe they are all meant to be recorded in the wiki) so a reviewer knows easily what the conditions were on it
<jamiebennett> This will unblock a much needed feature that a lot of the teams are waiting on
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, hi, did you change your opinion about singular and armhf? I have a strong feeling that this is the last blocker for ntl migration
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<caribou> apw: there was never any MRE done for this one; it's a new request
<apw> caribou, i read "former MRE" to say that we had had an MRE for it before, and mostly those are ongoing in scope (this may not have been)
<caribou> apw: yes, wrong wording; I meant to do an MRE for it then the rules changed
<jbicha> cjwatson: yeah, maitreya says it fixed the font in 7.0.4; maybe it would have been better to just update the version back then but it's an odd app
<LocutusOfBorg> bdmurray,, I got a mail about a vbox regression http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<LocutusOfBorg> please kill it
<LocutusOfBorg> it has been reproduced with kernel 4.7 and obviously the kernel module build failed
<LocutusOfBorg> and BTW the current proposed package should be right
<slangasek> cjwatson: I recall there was discussion about upstream fixes for the maitreya problems, which is why I approved it in NEW without further thought; but I see that the package that got synced is from 2014, so hmm
<bdmurray> LocutusOfBorg: noted
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<infinity_> slangasek: For the sake of archive consistency, those tarballs should have been accepted, not rejected, but as nothing will rebuild linux-signed in the release pocket, it's not really a big deal.
 * infinity plucks them out of the rejected queue.
<infinity> slangasek: To be fair, it's also an irksome misfeature/bug that they get stuck there at all.
<apw> infinity, because they have been accepted before, or in general
<infinity> slangasek: There's code in LP that checks if source==target when doing a copy and will only stick a tarball in unapproved if they mismatch, *but* the "source" is absolute, so if the tarball orginiated in a PPA (which all kernel SRUs do), the future copies are all doomed to get stuck by that check.
<infinity> apw: ^
<apw> ahh
<infinity> apw: If you want to find and fix that, it would be great.  Instead of checking source==target, it should check if the SPR already exists in the target archive.
<slangasek> infinity: doesn't the EFI signing happen only after it's been released from unapproved?
<slangasek> in which case, signing the same object multiple times with different timestamps is not desirable
<infinity> slangasek: Yes, which means that dists/$suite/signed/$package/$version will be empty if we don't accept it.
<apw> slangasek, yes, the bits will get signed and published again
<apw> though the signed objects should be identicle in this case
<infinity> slangasek: All the kernel stuff is detached sigs, so I'm not sure how much that matters.  I mean, yes, the sigs will be different, but...
<infinity> (Actually, they might not be, if a timestamp isn't baked in)
<slangasek> I believe there is a timestamp
 * infinity shrugs.
<slangasek> at least for EFI
<apw> infinity, they will actually be the same in my testing
<apw> but new times indeed in dists
<slangasek> signature proliferation makes me anxious
<infinity> slangasek: Either way, the archive should, in theory, be rebuildable against itself, which it isn't if we don't have those bits in the right suites.
<slangasek> mmk
<infinity> Smarter custom upload handling that actually copied the directories around instead of republishing the tarballs would be nice, but a lot more complicated to fix.
<apw> it would be nice if LP really knew the dist bits even existed
<infinity> Exactly.
<infinity> Hence "harder to fix". :P
<apw> :)
<slangasek> cjwatson, jbicha: double-checked the history; as of version 7.0.5, maitreya is fine upstream
<cjwatson> ok, good
<jamiebennett> slangasek, any chance you could take a look at the snap-confine SRU and the golang-gopkg-macaroon package today?
<davmor2> hey guys in the installer it says Enable 3rd party drivers, this includes Graphics, wifi, mp3 etc why are the 3rd party graphics like nvidia and amd never installed?
<chrisccoulson> could someone please approve those flash uploads? ^^
<slangasek> jamiebennett: snap-confine> I see that this has been uploaded to the xenial SRU queue as 'ubuntu-core-launcher', even though we renamed the source package to snap-confine as of 1.0.35 in Debian and yakkety, why is this?
<jamiebennett> slangasek, I'm not sure, let me check
<slangasek> jamiebennett: it's possible mvo thought it was preferable to minimize the changes for SRU; IMHO it's preferable to effect the rename so that we stay as close as possible to trunk, given that we will continue to track
 * jamiebennett agrees
<jamiebennett> slangasek, would that mean a new package would have to be accepted or is it fine as just a rename?
<slangasek> it means it will go through as a new package
<jamiebennett> slangasek, I guess that is why he went with the update rather than rename
<slangasek> jamiebennett: also, this is versioned as '1.0.36~16.04' here, which implies it's a backport of the devel version... but there is no corresponding 1.0.36 in yakkety currently (and at this point, it should be 1.0.36-1 anyway)
<slangasek> mwhudson: ^^ is there a snap-confine 1.0.36-1 upload pending?
<zyga> o
<zyga> o/
<mvo> slangasek: I assume you talked about the snap-confine/ubuntu-core-launcher SRU earlier with jamiebennett? I missed the discussion, I heard we need 1.0.36 in yakkety and that its fine to use the new source package. so far I assumed its easier if its the same source package but I'm happy to adjust of course
<mvo> slangasek: anything else that needs to be done to move this sru forward?
<slangasek> mvo: yes, so I suggested that we should use the new source package name instead of continuing to carry a delta between xenial and yakkety; and was interested to know the status of 1.0.36-1
<slangasek> mvo: looks to me like mwhudson has 1.0.36-1 in progress for Debian, but hasn't pushed all the branches/tags to alioth; would like to get that into Debian and yakkety today
<chrisccoulson> could someone please approve the flash uploads in partner?
<slangasek> chrisccoulson: looking
<chrisccoulson> slangasek, thanks
<chrisccoulson> slangasek, thanks for approving those
<chrisccoulson> will you be around in an hour or so to copy the binaries from proposed to the release pocket?
<slangasek> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<mwhudson> slangasek: i wanted zyga to check over the 1.0.36 packaging changes but i'm not sure he's done it yet
<slangasek> mwhudson: ok; can you push your 'pristine-tar' and 'upstream' branches, anyway?
<mwhudson> slangasek: done
<mwhudson> slangasek: i'm actually a little confused, i think perhaps really 1.0.36-1 should have been 1.0.35-2, there are very few changes in the released tarball
<slangasek> heh
<mwhudson> which is why i wanted zyga or someone else upstream to have a look
<mwhudson> maybe jdstrand is still around...
<slangasek> mwhudson: well, 1.0.36 has also been pushed to xenial-proposed queue, maybe you want to compare?
<mwhudson> ah good idea
<mwhudson> slangasek: uh as it?
<mwhudson> *has it
<slangasek> mwhudson: under the name 'ubuntu-core-launcher', yes - see discussion in scrollback
<mwhudson> ah
<slangasek> I've blocked that SRU review on this discussion, since the version number supposes it's a backport of a thing that doesn't exist anywhere else
<mwhudson> hum hum
<mwhudson> i think the main change is to confine /usr/lib/snapd/snap-confine (which exists) and not /usr/bin/snap-confine (which doesn't(
<mwhudson> which makes sense i guess
<mwhudson> even though the profile is still called usr.bin.snap-confine
<mwhudson> it also changes to not pass --enable-rootfs-is-core-snap and only pass --enable-nvidia-ubuntu on ubuntu
<mwhudson> slangasek: do you know what these configure flags mean?
<slangasek> mwhudson: not precisely; the theory of the first option is that snapd is enabled to do different things if it knows it's running the host, but I don't know the specifics, and I've never seen that second option before
<slangasek> mwhudson: a glance at the source says --enable-nvidia-ubuntu is bind mounting nvidia drivers from the host
<mwhudson> slangasek: i guess these nvidia drivers are not present in debian?
<slangasek> mwhudson: there are nvidia drivers in Debian; I don't know if the directory layout is the same; I guess upstream is being conservative and not enabling it until someone checks the compatibility
<mwhudson> makes sense
<mwhudson> slangasek: ok, test building my updated package
<mwhudson> slangasek: i've just pushed my version to alioth, do you want to look or do you trust me? :-)
<slangasek> mwhudson: if I didn't trust you, I wouldn't have done the DM sign-off? ;)
<mwhudson> heh heh
<mwhudson> slangasek: i would appreciate eyeballs on the apparmor bits, i don't really know how that works
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-13
<jamespage> pitti, hey!
<jamespage> so bug 1585660
<ubot5> bug 1585660 in ceph (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] ceph 10.2.2" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585660
<jamespage> not sure if I'm missing something that you've asked for but I think I've provided details on what we do for openstack+ceph sru's
<jamespage> can we get that one moving? its been kicking around for a while
<pitti> jamespage: indeed, thanks; done
<jamespage> pitti, lovely ta
<infinity> pitti: Why are you releasing unverified SRUs?
<pitti> did I?
<infinity> pitti: librtas, at least, not sure if others.
<pitti> lightdm had a few leftovers, but there were some 5 verifications, so it was tested by several people
<infinity> pitti: Not deeply concerned about librtas, per se, just hoping it wasn't an indication if more widespread oops.
<pitti> hmm - I can only suspect human error by mis-clicking on pending-sru.html or so
<pitti> sorry about that
<sergiusens> good day arges! Mind letting snapcraft 2.12.1 through the xenial-proposed gates into -updates?
<arges> sergiusens: sure i'll take a look
<arges> coreycb: what was that list of openstack packages btw, i can look at that today too
<coreycb> arges, I think we're down to just python-oslo.concurrency for wily.  if you could review it that would be great.  ceilometer in the xenial queue is waiting on us to get a newer version into yakkety.
<arges> sergiusens: released
<sergiusens> arges thanks!
<slangasek> a haskell transition seems to have started itself.  Anyone working on shepherding this?
<cjwatson> really?  that's a surprise
<cjwatson> wonder if something got retried and succeeded; I don't think there've been any uploads or syncs
<cjwatson> I guess I can do the usual poking at some point
<cjwatson> oh, I think there actually were uploads to Debian which were synced over, but the bot in #debian-haskell must be down or something
<slangasek> cjwatson: yeah, doesn't look like ghc itself has had an upload, so it's just a set of "minor" package API changes
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-14
<slangasek> jbicha: why did you force-sync a version of fso-frameworkd that builds on no Ubuntu archs?
<jbicha> slangasek: well I filed bug 1602263 for it
<ubot5> bug 1602263 in fso-frameworkd (Ubuntu) "source package doesn't build when it contains binary package for armel only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1602263
<infinity> I assume it's also meant to build arch:all?
 * infinity looks.
<infinity> So, you could "fix" it by declaring XS-Build-Indep-Architecture: amd64
<infinity> Which is a much smaller diff than dropping binaries from control.
<infinity> Alternately, one could submit a patch to Debian to make the armel packages arch:all and cross-build them.
<infinity> Which, if they're firmware meant to run on other devices, could be the right answer.
<jbicha> I don't know how to do your 2nd option
<cjwatson> I think XS-Build-Indep-Architecture: amd64 would be best.
<jbicha> ok I'll try that, thanks
<rbasak> ^^ this fixes a bunch of upgrade path issues. Probably too late for 16.04.1, but it'd be nice to get SRU verification done before the masses start upgrading because .1 is out.
<rbasak> (sorry it's a couple of weeks later than ideal)
<Trevinho> bdmurray: hey, could you (or pitti if available) publish this compiz change in queue https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=compiz ?
<Trevinho> We had to reiterate the SRU because of a crash that is now fixed there.
<bdmurray> Trevinho: I'll have a look shortly
<Trevinho> bdmurray: thanks, as it would be nice to have it in 16.04.1
<bdmurray> Trevinho: 00_remove_scalefilter_in_unity_session.py is that an unsupported plugin?
<Trevinho> bdmurray: yes, is unsupported. It's done inside unity itself since long time
<slangasek>         make CFLAGS=$(CLFAGS) LDFLAGS=$(LDFLAGS)
<slangasek> nope.
<nacc> heh
<infinity> rbasak: Are there no CVEs fixed in 5.7.13?
<infinity> rbasak: Cause usually mysql point releases go through security for that reason.
<rbasak> infinity: there might be, but we'll have to wait for the quarterly (?) announcement to find out.
<rbasak> infinity: when MREs were a thing, we got an exception on the basis that it was done in the security pocket already anyway, and it would be no different.
<jderose> infinity: when will the 16.04.1 daily ISOs stop having proposed enabled by default?
<infinity> jderose: Tomorrow.
<infinity> rbasak: Yes, but it should still be done through security.
<jderose> infinity: awesome, thanks!
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-15
<michi_> cjwatson: ping
<apw> michi, always best to include some details for when the pingee does appear
<michi> Ah, yes, sorry!
<cjwatson> michi: ?
<michi> cjwatson: Hi
<michi> Just wanted to check about the process for getting failed autopkg tests restarted.
<michi> It seems really awkward for me to have to bother a core dev once a day until it finally works again.
<cjwatson> sorry, I don't know about the process, I'm just a user of it.
<michi> Right.
<apw> (now if you had said that originally someone would likely have already answered)
<michi> Well, I’m stuck on this one: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1670/landing-016-vivid/excuses.html
<cjwatson> you might also try finding someone in your timezone rather than somebody as far away from your timezone as it's possible to be ...
<michi> :)
<michi> I don’t know where all the core devs are. I guess I can trawl through the launchpad team.
<cjwatson> michi: retried
<michi> Thank you!
<apw> michi, i take it you don't have upload rights for that package then ?   i think that is the gating factor.
<michi> What, for thumbnailer?
<apw> right for that
<michi> We own the project, but we can only release via CI train.
<apw> right but if you have upload rights for it, that gates retry button access
<cjwatson> for person in lp.people['ubuntu-core-dev'].members: print(person.name, person.time_zone)
<michi> I tried the retry button and was told that I’m not allowed to :)
<apw> you don't have to use them
<michi> cjwatson: thanks!
<michi> Don’t have to use core devs, you mean?
<seb128> you also don't need to ping individuals
<michi> The retry button is definitely off limits to me, I tried it yesterday.
<seb128> just ask on this channel?
<apw> michi, don't have to directly use the upload rights
<michi> How so?
<apw> right ... if you had asked for that a 5am, i am sure pitti would have done it :)
<michi> Sorry, I don’t know how this stuff hangs together.
<michi> Ah
<michi> Well, I was wondering whether it would be possible to distinguish a failed autopkg test because of a broken dependency vs an actual test failure.
<michi> If the former, we could re-start the test once every 24 hours automatically.
<michi> That way, I wouldn’t have to get on someone’s nerves every day until the problem is fixed.
<apw> that cirtainly sounds like something which could be reasonably filed as a bug against the tests, against the autopkgtest project i would guess
<michi> OK, I’ll give that a shot. Thanks!
<pitti> michi: well, "the problem" is that repowerd is broken -- getting on someone's nerves to fix *that* might be more fruitful :)
<michi> pitti: :)
<michi> I had a look for it in ci train.
<michi> Apparently, it’s landed.
<michi> pitti: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1487
<michi> pitti: Just spotted the email from Lukasz
<michi> Very timely...
<pitti> hah
<rbasak> infinity: even with no known CVEs, and a bunch of bugfixes? I'd prefer for users following xenial-proposed for SRU verification. Not sure ~ubuntu-security-proposed has the same number of testers. Shall I split the SRU then - bugfixes first through updates pocket, "MRE" later through security pocket?
<cjwatson> slangasek: FYI you really need to work in dependency order for Haskell - http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ghc.html
<cjwatson> slangasek: I'm working my way up that now
<cjwatson> (or down.  whatever)
<slangasek> cjwatson: right, I knew the packages wouldn't all build on the first go, but find it efficient to batch-trigger the uploads this way and sort out the failures in -proposed afterwards
<cjwatson> slangasek: IME this can end up having to do duplicated uploads as everything settles
<cjwatson> also you missed some :-)
<slangasek> :)
<infinity> rbasak: ubuntu-security-proposed then feeds into series-proposed.  The only difference is that it's not built against updates/proposed.
<infinity> rbasak: But splitting packaging fixes from upstream updates is probably right anyway.
<seb128> hey there
<infinity> Hi.
<seb128> is LTS .1 on track? could somebody reply to my email on ubuntu-devel@
<seb128> until when can we get proposed packages moved to updates for .1?
<infinity> seb128: I'll probably respin on Monday to let more packages in.  But things accepted today don't stand a good chance of making it unless the regression potential is low.
<seb128> but things in proposed for a week and verified can be copied over to updates on monday and still be in then?
<seb128> when you say accepted today it's thing that are let in proposed and are not aged yet?
<infinity> seb128: Right.
<seb128> good
<seb128> thanks
 * infinity notes a new unity above...
<seb128> I guess the compiz/unity stack update needs more discussion/consideration
<seb128> right, that's a bit tricker
<seb128> that would be good to get in .1 but it's getting tight
<infinity> If arguments can be made for them being boot/install critical, and a good regression test shown, they can happen, but they don't need to be on the media if they don't really fit that.
<seb128> if somebody could approved the unity in the queue?
<willcooke> Trevinho, ^^
<seb128> that would be a first step
<seb128> it revert a change from the current proposed version which was creating a regression
<seb128> I think the case for behind on the media is that they make unity much nicer to use in software rendering
<seb128> which means in vms
<seb128> and often the image is what users boot/interact with in the vm
<infinity> Oh, if it's just a revert, that should be fine.
<willcooke> there is also a commercial OEM reasons for getting it in to the image
<Laney> It's a revert of part of the SRU
<Laney> which is in -proposed currently
<slangasek> infinity: I'm happy to review the unity upload (my SRU day)
<infinity> slangasek: Ta.
<willcooke> thanks slangasek
<Trevinho> good
<Trevinho> Unity bugs were all already verified...  There's just this regression which was part of the only bug not verified.
<Laney> Rushing it out is scary, as that's the second regression in this series
<Trevinho> Then we can easily have the things checked
<Laney> but, as was said above, there are some extenuating circumstances
<Trevinho> I would have preferrede more relaexed times too...
<slangasek> is there meant to be another compiz upload also, or does the compiz bug go green once the new unity is in?
<slangasek> (I see that it's the same bug)
<Trevinho> slangasek: no, unity and compiz are related there.. No need for a new upload for compiz
<Trevinho> we already did it yesterday to fix a crash  in lowgfx mode
<infinity> slangasek: I assume you test-built that binutils upload and the result appeared sane?
<slangasek> infinity: I test-built the yakkety one, yes
<rbasak> infinity: can you reject mysql-5.7 from xenial then please, and I'll upload a replacement that does not bump the upstream version?
 * rbasak is running a build test now, and will do a local dep8 test after, before uploading.
<rbasak> Thanks. A build+dep8 test will take about an hour.
<infinity> rbasak: Kay.  I'm heading to the doctor, so you'll be done before I'm back (probably).
<Trevinho> slangasek: any blocker for the unity dequeue?
<slangasek> Trevinho: it took quite a while for the download from the queue to finish (since it's a sync and has to download all the binaries, gee it would be nice to have diffs in the queue for syncs)
<slangasek> Trevinho: reviewing the very small delta now
<Trevinho> slangasek: ah, nice. Thanks
<slangasek> Trevinho: accepted
<Trevinho> Thanks
<Trevinho> slangasek: there's no need to re-do the verification in all the other bugs I think
<slangasek> Trevinho: I think that's fair, the sru scripts may mean you have to reset some tags manually
<Trevinho> ok, I'll do that
<rbasak> infinity: well, it failed, for inexplicable reasons. I'm trying again to see if it's deterministic.
<jbicha> anyone know why today's xenial daily iso still has gnome-maps when it includes ubuntu-gnome-desktop 0.58.1 which does not recommend it any more?
<jbicha> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/xenial/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-i386.manifest
<Trevinho> slangasek: all bugs are green now, so... Feel free to put things in proposed
<jbicha> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-gnome.xenial/desktop
<infinity> jbicha: Because it's installing using tasks, not metapackages.
<infinity> jbicha: I might have to fix that today.
 * infinity didn't notice that slangasek switched ubuntu to metapackages, but left the rest.
<jbicha> infinity: thanks, it did work for yakkety though
<infinity> jbicha: Sure, because the tasks in yakkety were updated.
<infinity> jbicha: The release pocket in xenial is static, so the gnome-maps package still has the 'Task: ubuntu-gnome-desktop' header.
<rbasak> infinity: ^ finally got a dep8 pass. I had to bump the RAM being given to qemu. Oddly, this isn't necessary with 5.7.13.
<jderose> infinity: any way for me to know which xenial packages in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html are expected to land before the final 16.04.1 ISO? also, in testing today's xenial daily, everything seems shiny so far
<infinity> jderose: Likely most of the verified ones.
 * infinity goes to find breakfast.
<jderose> infinity: okay, thanks
<infinity> ^-- self-accepting, just a kernel ABI bump.
<slangasek> cjwatson: race ya ;-P
<cjwatson> slangasek: heh
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-16
<LocutusOfBorg> I would appreciate somebody hinting ntl to migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> it should migrate after deleting singluar[armhf] (the same has been done in Debian)
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-17
<cjwatson> slangasek: haskell-http-conduit/armhf needs some investigation; it builds fine in Debian AFAICS
<cjwatson> and I can't immediately see from the log what the test failure is
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-10
<robert_ancell> Can someone help get snapd-glib 1.13 out of the new queue (Zesty, Xenial). I'm trying to get a SRU moving (bug 1699005)
<ubot5> bug 1699005 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu Zesty) "Update to 1.13" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699005
<robert_ancell> That should say unapproved queue.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wmaker [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.95.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wmaker [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.95.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wmaker [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.95.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wmaker [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.95.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wmaker [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.95.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wmaker [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.95.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-mongodb3.2 (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.12-0ubuntu1 => 3.2.15-0ubuntu1~17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-mongodb3.2 (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.2.12-0ubuntu1~16.10 => 3.2.15-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-mongodb3.2 (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.2.12-0ubuntu1~16.04 => 3.2.15-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> oh wait i guess i don't need to upload things to yakkety really...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu4 => 0.5-2ubuntu5] (core)
<tjaalton> I've self-approved fwupdate after a16g fixed the package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu5]
<tjaalton> rejected the previous one on friday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu4 => 0.5-2ubuntu5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu4 => 0.5-2ubuntu5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu4 => 0.5-2ubuntu5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu4 => 0.5-2ubuntu5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wmaker [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.95.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wmaker [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.95.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wmaker [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.95.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wmaker [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.95.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wmaker [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.95.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wmaker [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.95.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: haskell-murmur-hash (artful-proposed/primary) [0.1.0.9-1~build1]
<LocutusOfBorg> pretty please ^^ :)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, if that is new why is is a ~build1 ?
<LocutusOfBorg> just accepted in debian, needed for agda
<LocutusOfBorg> I would like to do some transition rebuilds without having to wait one day :)
<LocutusOfBorg> it will autosync on 2 dinstall + 1 sync
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-murmur-hash [source] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0.9-1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-murmur-hash [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.1.0.9-1~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-murmur-hash [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.1.0.9-1~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-murmur-hash [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.9-1~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-murmur-hash [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.9-1~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-murmur-hash [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.9-1~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-murmur-hash [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.9-1~build1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> <3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-murmur-hash [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0.9-1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-murmur-hash [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0.9-1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-murmur-hash [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0.9-1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-murmur-hash [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0.9-1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-murmur-hash [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0.9-1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-murmur-hash [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0.9-1~build1]
<sil2100> jbicha: hey! I was looking into releasing LP: #1571816 to -updates, but I see Amr is asking for some verification from you - is it still good to go to xenial-updates ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1571816 in wine1.6 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Gnome Software catalog entry missing for Wine" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571816
<jbicha> sil2100: I reconfirmed the fix (it needs both the wine1.6 update and gnome-software 3.20.5 - SRU is still unapproved but available in a PPA) and commented on the bug
<sil2100> jbicha: so does it make sense to accept the fix without the gnome-software part?
<jbicha> yes please!
<sil2100> jbicha: ok! I'll review the gnome-software SRU in a moment in the meantime
<jbicha> thanks
<alan_g> xnox: is unity-system-compositor needed in artful? (I was a bit surprised I needed to rebuild it for Mir release as I thought it was going.)
<xnox> alan_g, most things have been demoted to universe; but not yet removed from the archive.
<sil2100> jbicha: hm, the gnome-software that's in the xenial queue has a really huge diff as it rebases the package on a new version, with a lot of the changes rewritten as patches - I'd really prefer to have an 'new upstream version' SRU bug attached to that
<sil2100> Ah, it was Robert who did the SRU
<sil2100> Need to catch him somehow
<alan_g> xnox: OK, thanks.
<ahasenack> hi, could someone please accept my artful nomination for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1701073 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1701073 in samba (Ubuntu Zesty) "CVE-2017-2619 regression breaks symlinks to directories" [High,Fix released]
<ahasenack> I think it should have been "samba (ubuntu)", but that task was incorrectly marked fix released I think and mdeslaur isn't here today to ask
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-1.6 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.6.2-0ubuntu5~16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-openstackclient (xenial-proposed/main) [2.3.0-2 => 2.3.1-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freeipmi [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.4.11-1.1ubuntu4~0.16.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freeipmi [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.11-1.1ubuntu4~0.17.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freeipmi [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.4.11-1.1ubuntu4~0.16.10]
<xnox> sil2100, horum the changelog is wrong.
<xnox> well, no it isn't.
<xnox> will be back.
<sil2100> xnox: huh?
<alan_g> xnox: follow-on question... qtmir-desktop is in artful/universe, but the build depends on libcgmanager-dev which isn't in artful. That makes it hard to NC rebuild for my Mir release. Any recommendations?
<jbicha> will you still support qtmir in artful or should it be removed?
<alan_g> I want it gone
<alan_g> and USC too
<xnox> alan_g, what you say makes no sense. let me double check.
<xnox> alan_g, because src:qtmir had it's build-deps on cgmanager removed, before cgmanager was removed in artful.
<xnox> alan_g, are you missing http://launchpadlibrarian.net/316830238/qtmir_0.5.1+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu2_0.5.1+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu3.diff.gz this upload?
<alan_g> xnox: Oh! I must be picking up the wrong qtmir branch.
<xnox> alan_g, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/0.5.1+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu3
<xnox> alan_g, if you need a no change rebuild of qtmir, it is trivial to do so with direct uploads.
<xnox> alan_g, do you need a transition tracker to track ABI rebuilds?
<xnox> alan_g, things similar to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/html/ocaml.html ?
<alan_g> xnox: actually, I oversimplified. There are trivial source changes.
<alan_g> Let me find the correct branch
<xnox> alan_g, if you need a nochange rebuild of qtmir, just ask, i can upload that in like 2 seconds.
<xnox> sil2100, done. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1695546
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1695546 in systemd (Ubuntu Xenial) "Out of bounds write in resolved with crafted TCP responses" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alan_g> xnox: thanks, but I do need to change the code.
<sil2100> xnox: thanks!
<bdmurray> sil2100: You are an AA right?
<sil2100> bdmurray: not an 'official' one, I can only use my AA powers on kernel SRUs
<bdmurray> sil2100: Ah, okay
<sil2100> Sadly...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (xenial-proposed) [229-4ubuntu18]
<ahasenack> hi, could someone please accept my artful nomination for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1701073 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1701073 in samba (Ubuntu Zesty) "CVE-2017-2619 regression breaks symlinks to directories" [High,Fix released]
<rbasak> ahasenack: FWIW, nomination requests are meant to be in #ubuntu-bugs.
<rbasak> ahasenack: I don't follow why you need Artful nominated though, as it's Fix Released already?
<teward> ahasenack: erm, you do know that 'artful' as a task would just make the parent package task say "Tracked in Artful", right?
<teward> it's OK to not have an 'artful' task as long as you have the parent 'package' object of the bug marked accordingly (the "fix released" status there is already for artful)
<teward> launchpad is weird that way :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: intel-microcode (xenial-proposed/restricted) [3.20151106.1 => 3.20170511.1~ubuntu16.04.0] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: intel-microcode (yakkety-proposed/restricted) [3.20160714.1 => 3.20170511.1~ubuntu16.10.0] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<ahasenack> rbasak: <ahasenack> I think it should have been "samba (ubuntu)", but that task was incorrectly marked fix released I think and mdeslaur isn't here today to ask
<ahasenack> or I just didn't find the artful upload in the bug comments
<rbasak> ahasenack: if he isn't available I suggest reopening with a comment so it doesn't get lost. We can work out if we need the nomination when we know what's going on.
<ahasenack> rbasak: the artful package definitely does not have the fix
<ahasenack> I'll do that, thx
<ahasenack> rbasak: done, please reject the nomination then
<cjwatson> bdmurray,slangasek: so did you remember to file an RT to get python3-launchpadlib installed on germanium before switching ddeb-retriever to python3?  somewhat looks like not :)
<cjwatson> (also given this it's OK to undo RT#104114, if you care)
<slangasek> cjwatson: mmph, I evidently assumed it was already present
<slangasek> or we had this conversation and I completely forgot
<slangasek> cjwatson: RT filed and changes locally reverted for the moment
<slangasek> (RT #104201)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-sha1 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-sha1 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-sha1 [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-sha1 [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-sha1 [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-sha1 [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
<robert_ancell> Can I get some help to get snapd-glib out of the unapproved queue (xenial, zesty)? I'm trying to get a SRU moving (bug 1699005)
<ubot5> bug 1699005 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu Zesty) "Update to 1.13" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699005
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (xenial-proposed/main) [3.20.1+git20170524.0.ea2fe2b0-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cppunit [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cppunit [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cppunit [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cppunit [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cppunit [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cppunit [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [5.7.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-alsa-mixer [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-floatinghex [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hashable-time [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-quickcheck-text [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-alsa-mixer [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-integer-logarithms [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-floatinghex [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [5.7.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-abstraction [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hashable-time [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-quickcheck-text [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-integer-logarithms [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-bytestring [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-abstraction [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-bytestring [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [5.7.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-alsa-mixer [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-floatinghex [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hashable-time [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-integer-logarithms [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-quickcheck-text [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [5.7.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-floatinghex [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-integer-logarithms [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-abstraction [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hashable-time [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-quickcheck-text [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-alsa-mixer [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-bytestring [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-bytestring [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-abstraction [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> cjwatson, bdmurray, infinity: it looks as though ^C on 'apt-ftparchive clean' broke the cache on germanium because of course it did.  working on sorting that out, I imagine it will take a bit of time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.7.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.7.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-floatinghex [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-alsa-mixer [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-floatinghex [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-alsa-mixer [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hashable-time [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hashable-time [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-integer-logarithms [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-quickcheck-text [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-quickcheck-text [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-integer-logarithms [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-abstraction [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-abstraction [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-bytestring [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-bytestring [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdal [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.2.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.19~14.04.1 => 1.32~14.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.28~16.04.1 => 1.32~16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.28~16.10.1 => 1.32~16.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [1.28 => 1.32~17.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (xenial-proposed/main) [3.20.1+git20170524.0.ea2fe2b0-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.4] (ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, can we have some haskell processing from binNEW queue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-125.174] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-125.174]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdal [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.2.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-alsa-mixer [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-alsa-mixer [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-floatinghex [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-floatinghex [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hashable-time [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hashable-time [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-integer-logarithms [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-integer-logarithms [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-integer-logarithms [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-alsa-mixer [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-floatinghex [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hashable-time [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hashable-time [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-integer-logarithms [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-quickcheck-text [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-quickcheck-text [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-abstraction [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-abstraction [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-abstraction [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-alsa-mixer [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hashable-time [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-quickcheck-text [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-quickcheck-text [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-abstraction [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-bytestring [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-bytestring [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-bytestring [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [arm64] (artful-proposed) [5.7.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [i386] (artful-proposed) [5.7.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-floatinghex [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-quickcheck-text [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-bytestring [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-bytestring [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [armhf] (artful-proposed) [5.7.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-integer-logarithms [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-bytestring [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cppunit [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cppunit [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cppunit [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-alsa-mixer [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-sha1 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-sha1 [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-sha1 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-floatinghex [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-abstraction [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cppunit [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cppunit [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-sha1 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-sha1 [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hashable-time [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-quickcheck-text [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [5.7.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [amd64] (artful-proposed) [5.7.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-alsa-mixer [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-floatinghex [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-abstraction [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cppunit [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-integer-logarithms [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-sha1 [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [s390x] (artful-proposed) [5.7.1+dfsg-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-md5 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-md5 [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-md5 [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-md5 [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-md5 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-md5 [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, pleeeeeeeeease ^^
<cjwatson> we do these without prodding normally
<cjwatson> done
<LocutusOfBorg> I remember you having some semi-automatic script for doing them, I need this one for haskell-tls, that blocks a bunch of rebuilds, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-md5 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-md5 [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-md5 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-md5 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-md5 [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-md5 [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> I would like to make it transition before Clint uploads new stuff in Debian :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-sha256 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hosc [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-libmpd [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.9.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hosc [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-libmpd [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.9.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-sha256 [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-sha256 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hosc [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-libmpd [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.9.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-libmpd [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.9.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-sha256 [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hosc [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-sha256 [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptohash-sha256 [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.100.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-sha256 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-sha256 [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-sha256 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-sha256 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-sha256 [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptohash-sha256 [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.11.100.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hosc [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hosc [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hosc [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hosc [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hosc [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hosc [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hosc [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hosc [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-libmpd [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.9.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-libmpd [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.9.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-libmpd [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.9.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-libmpd [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.9.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-libmpd [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.9.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-libmpd [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.9.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-libmpd [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.9.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-libmpd [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.9.0.6-1]
<apw> xnox, are you aware of your copious adt failures in xenial for your systemd sru ?
<xnox> apw, i am expecting some, i haven't started verfiying the bugs or the adt failures on xenial yet.
<xnox> apw, i do know it fails with funky custom kernels.
<xnox> and i have a plat to fix it (basically don't test things, which require modules that the funky kernel do not ship)
<xnox> apw, e.g. http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/systemd/xenial/amd64
<apw> xnox, i would be interested in what systemd wants to be using which those kernels are not supplying, as that sounds wrong to me
<xnox> apw, scsi_debug kernel module or some such
<apw> xnox, that sounds like something we might really want on those kernels for testing purposes
<apw> xnox, have we had a bug on that ?
<apw> (i feel we did for -azure or something and turned it back on)
<xnox> there was a bug, which got waved away, because i thought it needs to be a dynamic module to constantly unload and reload with different parameters
<xnox> i can open a new one.
<xnox> with details.
<apw> xnox, that might be true, that it has to be builtin for some reason which would stop that working
<apw> xnox, best to get it documented so i don't ask you again :)
<infinity> apw: I don't think we ever brought it to your team formally, but I kinda figured bloating the "slim" kernel packages with debug modules wasn't a thing we'd want.
<infinity> (Unless said modules are an effective QA tool for the kernel itself)
<apw> if they are just modules, and it is that one module, and it lets us have some testing ...
<infinity> apw: Well yes, just modules, but the cloud kernels are concerned both with vmlinux size/speed and with overall package/image size, I thought?
<infinity> (Otherwise, they'd have allmodconfig)
<apw> infinity, they are, but we are also concerned about QA'ing them... so it is a trade off we should be conciously making for these cases and documenting
<infinity> apw: Either way, it's poor form for the systemd tests to explode if the module isn't there, so doing a "modinfo && modprobe || exit 0" is still appropriate, IMO.
<apw> infinity, that too, but "you don't want to do that"
<infinity> I don't?
<apw> (standard response from upstream about why it doesn't do that already)
<apw> (just saving some time in reporting it)
<infinity> Oh, ISWYM. :P
<xnox> apw, we actually do that sort of thing in ./debian/tests/ and filter upstream tests to run already.
<xnox> there is enough bullshit tests as it is =)
<infinity> The only argument against would be if you believe the systemd tests should be responsible for testing of mod_scsi_debug is installed correctly, which I'd argue isn't their job.
<apw> indeed
<infinity> s/testing of/testing if/
<ginggs> hi, facter and freedombox-setup autopkgtests on armhf need to be retried against bind9/1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu7 but autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi doesn't seem to like bind9's version in a trigger
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxterminal (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1ubuntu0.1 => 0.3.0-1ubuntu0.2] (no packageset)
<apw> ginggs, in the sense it says it is an error ?
<apw> have you URL escaped the version enough?
<Laney> ginggs: I fixed it https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud/commit/?id=46e645dda67925ab11ce0f6a818c8d1defa1c92b
<Laney> and retried facter - you can test with the other one
<ginggs> Laney: fixed, thanks! freedombox-setup test request submitted
<ginggs> ah, it was the P in 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu6 it didn't like
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libseccomp (trusty-proposed/main) [2.2.3-2ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1 => 2.1.1-1ubuntu1~trusty4] (core)
<Laney> PpPpP
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libseccomp [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.1.1-1ubuntu1~trusty4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ntp [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1:4.2.8p9+dfsg-2ubuntu1.1]
<apw> ^ shadowed by a security update and already replaced in the queue
<xnox> Laney, i am confused about britney now.
<xnox> trying: systemd libmicrohttpd greenbone-security-assistant kodi ola janus yubikey-server-c openzwave-controlpanel psensor bfgminer libjson-rpc-cpp nageru gnunet opensips
<xnox> skipped: systemd libmicrohttpd greenbone-security-assistant kodi ola janus yubikey-server-c openzwave-controlpanel psensor bfgminer libjson-rpc-cpp nageru gnunet opensips (27, 25, 7)
<xnox>     got: 2+0: a-1:a-0:a-0:i-0:p-0:s-1
<xnox>     * s390x: pcp-webapi
<xnox>     - splitting the component into single items and retrying them
<xnox> however, it all installs fine.
<xnox> i've tried now in the sbuild chroot and install _all_ packages from that set works, including the pcp-webapi
<LocutusOfBorg> on s390x^
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe it is uninstallable on that arch only
<LocutusOfBorg> or maybe pcp is blocked by perl (not considered), so it can't migrate :)
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, ^^ this one
<xnox> right, not considered.
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry for that :( I feel guilty
<LocutusOfBorg> s/feel/am
<xnox> well, i guess i can build pcp against old perl to make it migrate the lighttpd transition
<LocutusOfBorg> and no-change rebuild after it migrates?
<LocutusOfBorg> seems sane enough :)
<xnox> yes.
<Laney> xnox: pcp-webapi : Depends: libmicrohttpd10 (>= 0.9.35) but it is not installable
<Laney> it's because of perl
<xnox> ack.
<Laney> why do you think that rebuilding will work?
<LocutusOfBorg> rebuilding libmicrohttpd with a forced perl from -release should work
<LocutusOfBorg> and then no-change rebuild again
 * LocutusOfBorg didn't look closely
<Laney> I don't understand why it would
<Laney> but maybe I'm missing something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libvirt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libvirt [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0-3ubuntu5.3]
<apw> ^ replaced in the queue by a later upload ...
<LocutusOfBorg> because it would be unentangled from perl?
<LocutusOfBorg> not even sure if that word exists
<cjwatson> "disentangled" normally
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, seems better indeed
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: I think that all excuses that show up in Depends have to be valid regardless of any versioning, but maybe I'm wrong.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.14-0ubuntu1~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.2.14-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.14-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.2.14-0ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20170616.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20170711.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (yakkety-proposed/partner) [1:20170616.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 1:20170711.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20170616.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20170711.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (zesty-proposed/partner) [1:20170616.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 => 1:20170711.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.1+17.04ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.1+16.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20170711.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20170711.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:20170711.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:20170711.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1]
<slangasek> bdmurray: I notice the SRU tooling in ubuntu-archive-tools now has some inconsistent defaulting of series (xenial vs. yakkety vs. zesty).  Do you agree that these should all default now to zesty?
<slangasek> (queuediff; sru-remove; sru-review; kernel-sru-review)
<slangasek> and gee it would be nice if we could use distro-data for this
<apw> slangasek, perhaps they should just not default at all
<bdmurray> slangasek: yes, defaulting to zesty makes sense
<bdmurray> apw: but it saves you typing with sru-review at least!
<infinity> Traditionally, they all defaulted to the latest stable, but I'm sort of with apw that defaults don't make sense.
<infinity> The series arguments should probably just be mandatory.
<apw> half the time not so much
<slangasek> well if you don't think the default should exist, that means there's no chance you'll care if I change it ;)
<bdmurray> I guess being deliberate could avoid errors
<slangasek> I tend not to use the default
<infinity> slangasek: I don't mind if you fix the current state to match the tradition of defaulting to the latest stable.
<infinity> That doesn't change my statement that maybe we should nix the defaults entirely and make the argument mandatory. :P
<infinity> Given we process SRUs for several series, and except for immediately after a release, the volume to "latest stable" isn't statistically high enough to warrant a default.
<slangasek> sru-release deals with this by making it a positional argument, and I hate that inconsistency ;)
<infinity> I prefer the positional argument, probably just because less typing.
<bdmurray> infinity, slangasek: While you are "here" I noticed and fixed https://ubu.one/upgY2Z to not say to use the "-d" switch when upgrading from Y to Z.
<infinity> But yes, consistency there would be nice too.
<infinity> bdmurray: Oh, thanks!
<infinity> bdmurray: Did older ones have that bug too?
<apw> slangasek, i have seriously considered adding -s to sru-release _too_
<slangasek> apw: as have I
<apw> and likely will yet
<infinity> I don't mind if they're all -s or all positional, but consistency would be nice.  I prefer positional, but meh.
<slangasek> it follows logically that if we're not going to have a default that it should be positional
<infinity> Probably because copy-proposed-kernel and sru-release are both positional, and I used both those tools a lot more than the others.
<slangasek> but I'm not sold on this
<bdmurray> infinity: looks like they do I wonder if there is a template somewhere
<infinity> bdmurray: They're just copied forward AFAIK.
<slangasek> infinity: you should stop using copy-proposed-kernel and use kernel-sru-review instead, I've landed all of sil2100's changes to support your use case :)
<infinity> bdmurray: So the bug could go back years.
<slangasek> infinity: btw did you catch my comment the other day about glibc being newer in zesty-security than in artful?
<infinity> slangasek: I caught it when I came to last night, yeah.
<slangasek> k. should we just do a binary copy-forward?
<infinity> slangasek: I couple copy the zesty-updates version directly to artful-release if it's a concern.  New builds of glibc in artful are currently blocked on https://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=21725
<ubot5> sourceware.org bug 21725 in binutils "[2.29 Regression] binutils fails to build glibc-2.24 on aarch64-linux-gnu and arm-linux-gnueabihf" [Normal,New]
 * slangasek nods
<infinity> I couple copy?  WTF, fingers?
<infinity> I could copy.
<flocculant> fingers are overrated
<infinity> Mine have this nasty habit of, a few chars into a word, going "OMG, C-O-U, I KNOW A WORD THAT STARTS WITH THOSE LETTERS!!" and finishing an entirely different word.
<nacc> courgette?
<infinity> I'd suggest my fingers were programmed by Apple, but I've yet to call someone a ducking idiot on IRC, so it's probably not that.
<nacc> heh
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks for merging those in!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1+16.04ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtpas [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.6~beta-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtpas [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.6~beta-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtpas [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.6~beta-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtpas [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.6~beta-3] (no packageset)
<infinity> slangasek: Yo, you removed grafana but not its rdeps.
<slangasek> wut
<infinity> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/artful_uninst.txt
<slangasek> I mean, I know I removed grafana
<slangasek> but I don't do that without looking at the output of process-removals
<infinity> slangasek: Curious.  reverse-depends shows zabbix for me (well, when called with -r zesty, since it won't work on artful anymoe)
<infinity> slangasek: Anyhow, can probably just demote-to-proposed, since it can't possibly migrate back until a working grafana appears.
<slangasek> infinity: yeah, it could simply be a matter of me having misread while clicking through a dozen-plus prompts
<slangasek> agreed re: demote-to-proposed; are you doing or shall I?
<infinity> slangasek: I'll do it now.
<infinity> slangasek: And done.
<infinity> I wonder what a zabbix is.
<slangasek> a cross between a zebra, a rabbit, and a unix
<infinity> And now I want a zebra-striped rabbit.
<infinity> That explodes in 2038.
<slangasek> and is full of daemons
<infinity> slangasek: I still can't decide if that debian-project mail was sincere or a super-clever parody.
<slangasek> hah
<ahoneybun> infinity: who do I talk to about ubiquity merges?
<infinity> ahoneybun: Generally cyphermox.
<mwhudson> can an AA look at why src:astroid is in main and maybe demote it?
<jbicha> mwhudson: I believe it's in main because of https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.artful/view/head:/development#L51
<mwhudson> jbicha: ah yeah, that explains why but not why, if that makes sense :)
<jbicha> one of its rdepends is pylint which dropped to universe when we no longer required build-depends to be in main just before xenial's release
<mwhudson> yeah i think it's probably leftover from that
<jbicha> merge proposal welcome :)
<chiluk> rbasak, slangasek, I'm going to rebackport intel-microcode once again and base it on the 20170707 revision, as that includes kabylake and skylake-x ..... previously it wasn't clear if they were fixed in 20170511, now we know for certain.. I'll try to package up the changes tonight.
<chiluk> I plan on doing x, y, and z..
<chiluk> rbasak / slangasek, should I open a new bug?  I'm not sure what to do since z is already marked resolved
<rbasak> chiluk: in what way is Z not resolved?
<rbasak> Am I missing some context here?
<chiluk> rbasak intel just released a new microcode version on 7/7
<chiluk> rbasak it autosynced to A, but Z is still on 20170511..
<chiluk> the 20170511 doesn't include the fix for kabylake or skylake-x apparently
<chiluk> I haven't been able to find a good page showing their changelog.
<chiluk> best thing I have descibing changes is upstream debian.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (trusty-proposed/universe) [20170622-0ubuntu1~14.04.0 => 20170622-0ubuntu1~14.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
<LocutusOfBorg> god, strip-nondeterminism is making everything fail to build
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm doing a fake sync of 0.037 to avoid 0.036 being picked up by lp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (trusty-proposed) [20170622-0ubuntu1~14.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> hopefullly I did it in time
<LocutusOfBorg> :(
<LocutusOfBorg> (and correctly)
<LocutusOfBorg> https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=filezilla&suite=unstable
<LocutusOfBorg> dh_strip_nondeterminism: debian/filezilla-common/usr/share/filezilla/resources/leds.png: Can't locate object method "new" via package "File::Temp" (perhaps you forgot to load "File::Temp"?) at /usr/share/perl5/File/StripNondeterminism/handlers/png.pm line 55.
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.debian.org/868077
<ubot5> Debian bug 868077 in dh-strip-nondeterminism "/usr/bin/dh_strip_nondeterminism: fails on Winff with: Can't locate object method "new" via package "File::Temp"" [Grave,Fixed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.32~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [1.28 => 1.32~17.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.32~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.32~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.28~16.10.1 => 1.32~16.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.32~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.28~16.04.1 => 1.32~16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.19~14.04.1 => 1.32~14.04.1] (core)
<slangasek> xnox: do you know why ocaml appears to be terrible on arm64?
<xnox> slangasek, i believe upstream is not ready for pie-by-default toolchain and the asm they emit is not PIC/PIE compatible for arm64 and s390x. https://lists.debian.org/debian-ocaml-maint/2017/07/msg00044.html
<slangasek> xnox: so this is all broken in Debian also?
<xnox> slangasek, i do not have any further assement, and I worry that to unwind coq and the rest, on arm64 and s390x i will need to revert ocaml from PIE to non-PIE and means rebuilding everything. I guess in a silo this time around.
<slangasek> Did Debian do binary removals for the release?  Or do they have a pile of silently FTBFS packages on arm64+s390x?
<slangasek> also, s390x was PIE-by-default from inception in Ubuntu
<xnox> right, but 4.04 brings s390x native port, instead of byte-compiled port.
<slangasek> ok
<xnox> so this is the first native s390x.
<xnox> slangasek, for FTBFS I am requesting these demotions to -proposed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/polygen/+bug/1702913
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1702913 in polygen (Ubuntu) "ocaml 4.04 transition; FTBFS demote to proposed" [Low,Triaged]
<xnox> 7 packages,
<infinity> xnox: See debian/patches/pie-on-amd64.diff
<xnox> but coq chain should be fixed / fixable, and dinto ppx chain of packages.
<infinity> xnox: Could it be as simple as adding more arches to that (or just not making it conditional in our case)?
<slangasek> ok well I won't be demoting to -proposed, I'll be removing from release
<xnox> infinity, i saw that, and also the armhf pie patches. I've tried that in my nonvirt ppa, but I think i am missbuilding stuff on downgrade from pie to pic - cause i'm getting relocation errors in src:ocaml builds in my nonvirt ppa
<xnox> slangasek, quite.
<slangasek> xnox: also, if the packages in -proposed won't build without sourceful fixes, I'll be removing those too
<xnox> infinity, but i may have confused myself, therefore need to try harder / more methodical.
<xnox> slangasek, but then the fixes will not migrate from debian =(
<slangasek> xnox: they won't get autosynced back, they'll get vorlonsynced
<infinity> xnox: Ahh, yes, the arm PIC patch looks relevant too indeed.
<xnox> slangasek, but i guess it is easy enough to scan for packages that are in testing; but not in devel-proposed.
<xnox> infinity, sure, but the arm port in ocaml, has different codepaths / different asm emitted for pic=true vs false;
<slangasek> xnox: the autosync script when run interactively gives you the option to re-sync newer versions of removed packages
<xnox> infinity, no such thing for arm64 port though =(
<slangasek> I just haven't automated that
<xnox> slangasek, oooooh =)
<infinity> xnox: s390, amd64, and arm have:
<infinity> asmcomp/amd64/arch.ml:  [ "-fPIC", Arg.Set Clflags.pic_code,
<infinity> asmcomp/amd64/arch.ml:    "-fno-PIC", Arg.Clear Clflags.pic_code,
<slangasek> cappuccino is a genuine demote-to-proposed, though
<infinity> xnox: I would expect adding something similar to arm64 would be trivial.
<xnox> infinity, hm, that smells on the money
<xnox> slangasek, also i am dubious about its usefulness - it is a dummy CPU spinner
<xnox> intended to make ones machine look busy, whilst one is getting cappuccino from fresh pot
<infinity> xnox: I use cappuccino to replace my broken Ctrl key.
<slangasek> I completely misread that and thought you said from /a/ fresh pot
<slangasek> and I was like, that's not how you cappuccino
<infinity> slangasek: Yes, obtaining cappuccino from fresh marijuana makes a lot more sense.
<slangasek> infinity: it does if you were paying attention in Portland
<xnox> infinity, yeah oregon decriminsalised small scale possesion of pretty much everything.
<infinity> Is it non-sequitor Tuesday?
<xnox> Including heroin, cocaine, meth
<xnox> infinity, Wednesday here
<infinity> Oh, well, that makes sense then.  If it's Wednesday, decriminalising possession obviously means cappuccino is derived from weed.
<infinity> I think.
<infinity> I need to lie down.  My head hurts.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: marionnet (artful-proposed/primary) [0.90.6+bzr457-1build1]
 * xnox ponders if queuebot is announcing vorlonsync in funny ways
<infinity> It always announces New.
<slangasek> xnox: that was me removing it and then noticing marionnet didn't actually need source changes, just fixed build-dep
<slangasek> (and forgetting the --auto-approve)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted marionnet [sync] (artful-proposed) [0.90.6+bzr457-1build1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: appstream-glib (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.9-1 => 0.6.9-1ubuntu2] (desktop-core)
<tsimonq2> Could a member of the SRU team please review lxterminal?
<tsimonq2> It's in Zesty's unapproved queue at the moment. The bug report is in the changelog, but here it is for reference: bug 1703307
<ubot5> bug 1703307 in lxterminal (Ubuntu Zesty) "[SRU] Unable to rename tabs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703307
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (zesty-proposed/main) [3.22.7-0ubuntu3.17.04.5 => 3.22.7-0ubuntu3.17.04.6] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (xenial-proposed/main) [3.20.1+git20170524.0.ea2fe2b0-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.5] (ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh, a new strip-nondeterminism failure https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=868111
<ubot5> Debian bug 868111 in dh-strip-nondeterminism "dh-strip-nondeterminism: Undefined subroutine &Archive::Zip::computeCRC32" [Grave,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> gnome-software seems affected
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: virtualbox-lts-zesty (xenial-proposed/primary) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.3]
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, do you think we can fast-track this? ^^ rationale: LP: #1687981 and I don't want to have hwe released without a compatible vbox guest driver available, specially because people already started bothering me
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1687981 in xorg-hwe-16.04 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Backport packages for 16.04.3 HWE stack" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687981
<rbasak> chiluk: how do we know for certain that this includes fixes for kabylake and skylake-x?
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, will look at it shortly
<LocutusOfBorg> lovely thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> I can't update the bug because "package doesn't exist in the archive" meh
<LocutusOfBorg> basically it is the same as virtualbox-lts-xenial and virtualbox-lts-yakkety, and in this case I had to cherry-pick also the xorg 1.19 fixes
<LocutusOfBorg> don't say anybody, but this should even work with a rootless xorg
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, thanks for the background
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't think xenial had the rootless xorg mode, and I don't think it is dragged in
<LocutusOfBorg> it was some yakkety+ stuff, but reverted again for zesty because meh
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, in case feel free to ask
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ntp [sync] (xenial-proposed) [1:4.2.8p4+dfsg-3ubuntu5.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ntp [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [1:4.2.8p8+dfsg-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ntp (trusty-proposed/main) [1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.11 => 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.12] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ntp [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.11]
<LocutusOfBorg> can we please have dh_stripnondeterminism migrate or increase queue priority?
<LocutusOfBorg> LP: #1703746 will make probably lots of tests fail
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1703746 in strip-nondeterminism (Ubuntu) "dh_strip_nondeterminism crashing due to missing Archive::Zip::computeCRC32" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703746
<LocutusOfBorg> and I would like to upload the new version soon(TM)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, there seem to be tests in the primary queues for those so they will skip up over the perl stuff, i don't believe we have any greater control
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-werkzeug [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.9.4+dfsg-1.1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-werkzeug [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.10.4+dfsg1-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntp [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntp [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:4.2.8p4+dfsg-3ubuntu5.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntp [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:4.2.8p8+dfsg-1ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntp [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:4.2.8p9+dfsg-2ubuntu1.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, please ignore strip-nondeterminism testsuite
<LocutusOfBorg> otherwise lots of the kde autopkgtestbuilds will fail
<LocutusOfBorg> it is too late in the queue
<LocutusOfBorg> let it migrate please
<LocutusOfBorg> just ignore it once, not disable or force-bad
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, apw, either choose virtualbox-hwe or virtualbox-lts-zesty, differences are just the name (as said before, I built/tested them both)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: virtualbox-hwe (xenial-proposed/primary) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.3]
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: k, makes sense
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, I'll keep an eye in retrying some of them
<LocutusOfBorg> the sync in 12h shoud have the testsuite run and not ignored please
<Laney> it's versioned anyway
<LocutusOfBorg> wonderful
<LocutusOfBorg> whatever is not permanent makes me happy
<LocutusOfBorg> there still is a nasty bug on non-determinism, but should affect few packages
<LocutusOfBorg> nevermind, was the same fixed in the 038
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libzen [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.4.32-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libzen [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.4.33-3ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libzen [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.34-1ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yubikey-piv-manager [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1+ubuntu17.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, are you sure about your non-determinism hammer?
<Laney> yes
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, migrated! success! <3
<LocutusOfBorg> qaplà
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netcfg [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.135ubuntu4.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libmbim [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.12.2-2ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted php-defaults [source] (xenial-proposed) [35ubuntu6.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: skiboot (xenial-proposed/universe) [5.1.13-0ubuntu3 => 5.4.3-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0+16.04ubuntu1 => 1.1+16.04ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<ahoneybun> fossfreedom: thanks for the fix with the ubiquity merge
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.26.8~14.04 => 2.26.9~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.26.8 => 2.26.9] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.26.8+16.10 => 2.26.9+16.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.26.8+17.04 => 2.26.9+17.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<bdmurray> infinity: Can 15.04 be set to unsupported yet? bug 1703718
<ubot5> bug 1703718 in Launchpad itself "15.04 incorrectly identified as supported in timeline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703718
<apw> bdmurray, as far as i know we still are producing packages for specific projects in vivid, which is only possible because it is still open
<infinity> bdmurray: Not my call.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: swift (xenial-proposed/main) [2.7.1-0ubuntu1 => 2.7.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> bdmurray, infinity, cjwatson: apt-ftparchive appears to have finished again on ddebs.u.c, and I'm now doing a catch-up run; we should be in decent shape shortly
<cjwatson> thanks
<infinity> a-f needs a SIGINT handler, clearly.
<infinity> ^C
<infinity> HAHAHA NO
<infinity> ^C
<infinity> NO, REALLY, NO
<infinity> ^C
<infinity> OKAY, ONE MORE TIME AND I'LL DO IT
<slangasek> yeah, as near as I could tell the existing behavior was something resembling ftruncate64(db, 8GB - dow_jones_index) && sendfile("/dev/random", db)
<infinity> slangasek: So, we can blame the corruption on Trump?
<infinity> That was more meta than I intended.
<slangasek> :)
<xnox> yellen. infinity also congrats on higher mortgage interest rates =)
<infinity> xnox: Higher rates are usually the sign of a recovering economy, I'm not going to be too grumpy.
<infinity> xnox: (But I also aim to pay off my house before my current fixed term is up, because screw paying moe)
<infinity> s/moe/more/
<xnox> +1
<infinity> Though I don't want to pay Moe either.
<xnox> well job! good done!
<infinity> xnox: Also, why are you keeping track of Canadian lending rates?
<xnox> infinity, i was thinking "maybe i need to get life, or like date somebody, cause why the fuck do i know these things, given that I don't trade CAD nor USD; do not have property in CAD; nor my pension is invested in CAD"
<xnox> basically it was a headline in FT that Canadian central bank has raised the rates for the first time since 2010
<infinity> Oh wow, it's been 7 years?  Yeah, I guess I see how that could make international headlines.
<infinity> But you also need to date.
<xnox> infinity, and i'm subscribed to FT.com because commenting there pays 0.05 more than commenting on bbc.
<infinity> xnox: You get... Paid to comment... On the internet?
<infinity> xnox: Does this have something to do with your Russian passport?
<infinity> xnox: Are you a Russian bot?
 * xnox giggles
<xnox> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party
<xnox> no, not me. but the quality of bot comments is much higher and easier on the eye, than on other newspapers.
<xnox> i think the russian bot commenters are screened, and only senior commentators are allowed to post on ft.com
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: swift (trusty-proposed/main) [1.13.1-0ubuntu1.2 => 1.13.1-0ubuntu1.3] (ubuntu-server)
<bdmurray> infinity, slangasek: Per our previous discussions I'm getting ready to modify m-r-d and m-r-lts-d however I've discovered that m-r-lts-d shouldn't have anything right now and actually can't be empty. I'm going to stick a comment in there about why its empty - sound good?
<slangasek> bdmurray: +1
<bdmurray> "# This is empty because there currently isn't an LTS release under development."
<infinity> bdmurray: "# This page left intentionally blank"
<infinity> I wonder if that's a thing that still happens in modern typesetting (I mean, other than as a joke).
<infinity> Future generations won't get it.
<infinity> HOW WILL WE COMMUNICATE WITHOUT SHARED TYPOGRAPHICAL HUMOUR.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected swift [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.13.1-0ubuntu1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swift [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.13.1-0ubuntu1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected swift [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.7.1-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swift [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.7.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.13 => 2.408.14] (desktop-core)
<infinity> bdmurray, slangasek: ^-- If one of you has a moment, this could use some TLC.
<bdmurray> infinity: I do
<bdmurray> although looking at the SRU queue is making me sad for tomorrow
<infinity> bdmurray: I was planning to step out of line and do some tomorrow too.
<infinity> bdmurray: So we can start from either end or something.
<bdmurray> infinity: maybe we should release the exisiting livecd-rootfs in -proposed first?
<infinity> bdmurray: Oh, didn't check to see if there was one.
<infinity> That's been waiting almost a month for rcj to verify his bug.
<infinity> rcj: ^
<infinity> rcj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1693018
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1693018 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Trusty) "Add the ubuntu-cpc project to trusty" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<sbeattie> speaking of SRUs, can the nginx SRU in yakkety be yanked, since it doesn't seem anyone is going to verify it? (cc teward)
<bdmurray> infinity: there's no xenial task for that bug, so the xenial one can still be released
<sbeattie> it's a little weird, because the xenial SRU got pushed to updates, so now is ahead of yakkety.
<bdmurray> nobody upgrades from X to Y anymore anyway
<infinity> bdmurray: Err, I was clicking the wrong clicky from pending-sru, indeed.
<bdmurray> its too bad the release header isn't always visibile or its too bad there are so many unverified SRUs
<infinity> bdmurray: So yeah, please release xenial and then gimme mine. ;)
<infinity> bdmurray: A floating header is a trivial bit of CSS.  Might not be the worst idea.  Or re-insert a column-header row every 10 rows or something, if you prefer it to work in browsers that aren't pretty.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.14]
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd-glib [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd-glib [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.13-0ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: intel-microcode (xenial-proposed/restricted) [3.20151106.1 => 3.20170707.1~ubuntu16.04.0] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: intel-microcode (yakkety-proposed/restricted) [3.20160714.1 => 3.20170707.1~ubuntu16.10.0] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: intel-microcode (zesty-proposed/restricted) [3.20170511.1~ubuntu17.04.0 => 3.20170707.1~ubuntu17.04.0] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.32~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [1.28 => 1.32~17.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.32~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.28~16.10.1 => 1.32~16.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.32~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.28~16.04.1 => 1.32~16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-software [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-software [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-software [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.32~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.19~14.04.1 => 1.32~14.04.1] (core)
 * apw looks at the snapd uploads
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.26.9+17.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.26.9+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.26.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.26.9~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0-3ubuntu5.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iscsitarget (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.4.20.3+svn502-2ubuntu4.2 => 1.4.20.3+svn502-2ubuntu4.3] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, is autoimport broken?
<LocutusOfBorg> I see stuff like diffoscope, strip-nondeterminism, being uploaded ~1 day ago, and not autosyncd
<ginggs> i cannot sync either, everything is "has not been picked up by LP yet. Please try again later."
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, that one ^^ :D
<tsimonq2> Yeah, my sponsor was having that problem when trying to force sync vlc for me...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected iscsitarget [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.4.20.3+svn502-2ubuntu4.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [i386] (xenial-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nagios-images [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.37.0-0ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.36.1-0ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.34.0-0ubuntu8.4]
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: did we get many FTBFS due to dh-strip-nondeterminism in ubuntu? I've just retried builds of haci, jhbuild, pitivi and some others
<cpaelzer> hi, there is an SRU on bug 1692530 waiting for release a while and I relaized it is on dep8 tests
<ubot5> bug 1692530 in qemu (Ubuntu Zesty) "/etc/default/qemu-kvm inadvertently dropped from packaging in qemu 2.8" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1692530
<cpaelzer> but it turns out to be tests in systemd that are always failing unrelated to the SRU update
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: Last I checked debmirror was being sad, I think running into the equivalent of hash sum mismatches.  I need to teach it to use by-hash.  Looks like the most recent run should catch up shortly though.
<cpaelzer> I documented that in the bug, but wanted to ping here so one can consider looking into migrating that - since it is not in the normal top list of  pending-sru due to the dep8 issues
<sil2100> cpaelzer: I can look at that in a moment
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, I don't know, I already retried mostly all of them
<LocutusOfBorg> testsuites and autopkgtests are sad now
<LocutusOfBorg> I mostly avoided all of the FTBFS with the first fake sync, but some failures due to png optimizations showed up
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks cjwatson!
<LocutusOfBorg> would be nice to have some sort of "launchpad status" with the list of the services and their last successful run, otherwise I don't really know if the wait was enough or not
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: ok, well then we probably have most of them
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll look tonight to failures, the queue is too huge now
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: yeah, a status board is somewhere on my to-do list
<ginggs> can we have a "status board status" page?
<LocutusOfBorg> that would be awesome!
<cpaelzer> thanks sil2100, let me know if there is anything I could help to clarify
<sil2100> cpaelzer: in the comment you mentioned the systemd tests - what about the libvirt one? From the look of it it doesn't seem related though
<cpaelzer> sil2100: that was "in progress" for weeks IIRC - an hour ago it still was
<cpaelzer> sil2100: let me take a look
<sil2100> It's udev having issues getting installed
<cpaelzer> yeah I see
<sil2100> Anyway, I assume it's all nothing, let me release this one
<cpaelzer> thanks sil2100
<clivejo> how long will it take to do this test rebuild for artful?
<LocutusOfBorg> days
<LocutusOfBorg> considering auto-import from debian having higher priority
<LocutusOfBorg> clivejo, https://launchpad.net/builders
<clivejo> LocutusOfBorg: yes I know
<clivejo> I've disabled KCI as it was reporting a lot of timeout failures
<clivejo> just wondering when to enable it again
<LocutusOfBorg> I didn't get what KCI means but meh :)
<clivejo> Kubuntu CI
<LocutusOfBorg> oh ok :)
<LocutusOfBorg> BTW I don't think sphinx should be blocked by
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for pytest-qt/2.1.0-2ubuntu2: amd64: Pass, armhf: Regression ♻ , i386: Pass, ppc64el: Pass, s390x: Regression ♻
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, smells like vm vs container again
<LocutusOfBorg> specially because the "regressions" are xvfb-run failures not related to it and meh
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, exactly
<LocutusOfBorg> that xvfb-run failures are sad for containers
<LocutusOfBorg> forcing bad?
<cjwatson> It'd help if lgw01 would quit falling over
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: perhaps xauth will help there?
<cjwatson> The auto-import has relatively negligible effect on how long the test rebuild takes really
<clivejo> cjwatson: will it be done by the weekend?
<cjwatson> My crystal ball is faulty
<clivejo> wanna borrow my sledge hammer?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure that would help
<clivejo> it fixes many things!
<cjwatson> After a manner of speaking
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, I don't known :)
<LocutusOfBorg> known
<LocutusOfBorg> know
<cjwatson> clivejo: Anyway, the test rebuild should mostly only use idle time on the builders; the thing you may have been running into was a very large number of private builds which had high priority, but those should all be out of the way now
<cjwatson> clivejo: So I think you could reasonably turn things back on now
<clivejo> we were getting lots of time outs
<clivejo> after 4 hours
<cjwatson> clivejo: Yes, that would be probably because of the private builds I mentioned, not because of the test rebuild
<cjwatson> clivejo: But, as I say, the big batch of those that happened over the last day or two appears to have finished
<cjwatson> clivejo: Or, to put it another way: the fact that we're seeing builds from the test rebuilds being dispatched at all indicates that everything higher-priority from the queue has been drained
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpaste [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.18.6-0ubuntu1]
<Laney> cjwatson: ah, biting you too?
<cjwatson> Laney: Yeah, so may be related
<cjwatson> Laney: VM reset failures, but lgw01's deployment is old enough that we can't see why
<Laney> cjwatson: Something to do with keystone for autopkgtest; Spads is/was looking into it
<Laney> ah, you're in there
 * Laney nods respectfully
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: I don't buy that xvfb is broken there
<Laney> You can see that it runs once with 3.6 and then fails when it tries to run with 3.5
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted session-shortcuts [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted session-shortcuts [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.2ubuntu0.17.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> don't know Laney :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted session-shortcuts [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.2ubuntu0.16.10.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> question: can we copy from ppa to Ubuntu?
<LocutusOfBorg> rationale: surefire depends on surefire, but the -4 upload deleted an useful file, so now maven is failing
<apw> for artful, we have done indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> so, I'll try to upload  a -3 in a ppa and then a -5build1 there
<LocutusOfBorg> and then ask how to copy :)
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm the -3 can't be built...
<apw> does it exist somewhere else ?
<LocutusOfBorg> zesty?
<apw> yep so you can copy it out of zesty into a PPA
<apw> into the artful pocket there
<LocutusOfBorg> copy-package?
<Laney> I'd use a silo if you want to copy these back to the archive
<apw> Laney, can he get a silo ?
<Laney> I think so, core-dev is in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service
<cjwatson> Right, for copying binaries from a PPA to the archive, the PPA must be correctly configured in a way that isn't the default: silos via bileto.ubuntu.com are an easy way to do that
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: I have a better plan though, I'll rebootstrap it
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> I was trying to search silo on bileto, but I failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garcon [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garcon [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevdev [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [1.5.7+dfsg-1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpp-qt [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.06.04-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpp-qt [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.06.04-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.8.49-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyxml2 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyxml2 [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.8.49-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.19.0-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello autosync!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garcon [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garcon [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grr [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1.0.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cockpit [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [145-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpp-qt [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpp-qt [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.06.04-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.8.49-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.06.04-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.8.49-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garcon [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-midiutil [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garcon [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyxml2 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyxml2 [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-browserify-aes [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-dashdash [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.14.1-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: surefire done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cockpit [amd64] (artful-proposed) [145-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garcon [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garcon [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garcon [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garcon [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garcon [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garcon [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grr [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.1.0.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpp-qt [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevdev [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.5.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-dashdash [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-browserify-aes [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-midiutil [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpp-qt [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.06.04-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntu-mate)
<ahasenack> hi guys, could someone please sponsor this review of mine, it fixes a segfault in main: https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql/+git/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql/+merge/326173
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks cjwatson I'll give back the reverse dependencies
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.06.04-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntu-mate)
<LocutusOfBorg> ahasenack, the website is available
<LocutusOfBorg> I can sponsor a debdiff, not sure now to do the merge
<LocutusOfBorg> if you prepare me a debdiff and send an email to the upstream developer, I'll have a better look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.8.49-1] (no packageset)
<ahasenack> LocutusOfBorg: just checking, but the debdiff is essentially clicking "download diff" in that MP, right?
<LocutusOfBorg> yep
<LocutusOfBorg> just I want to avoid you asking me to bzr merge $something
<ahasenack> let me check the upstream site
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, pytest-qt fixed :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.8.49-1] (no packageset)
<ahasenack> LocutusOfBorg: I don't see a bugtracker or source code repo for that project, I would have to send the fix to him via email and there would be no link for that that I can put in the "Forwarded" bit of the DEP3 header, just "yes", is that ok?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.19.0-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> yes (email to foo@bar.com)
<LocutusOfBorg> something like that please
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, it was an upstream issue, fixed in new version, python 3.6 ready
<ahasenack> ok
<LocutusOfBorg> I can sponsor before you send the email, btw
<LocutusOfBorg> just push that line change
<LocutusOfBorg> and maybe update the debian bug tracker with some forwarded tag too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyxml2 [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<teward> can an archive administrator yank the nginx sitting in yakkety-proposed (1.10.3-0ubuntu0.16.10.1), please, so the security team can issue a security patch on the standard version that's in yakkety now?  (cc: sbeattie)  With yakkety near-death i'm less concerned about the 1.10.3 upload that is sitting in yakkety-proposed and more concerned with the recent security patch getting pushed out by the Security team.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyxml2 [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pptpd [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.4.0-7ubuntu0.2]
<ahasenack> LocutusOfBorg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql/+bug/1698758 debdiff for artful attached
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1698758 in libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql (Ubuntu) "Encrypted password causes segmentation fault" [High,In progress]
<ahasenack> LocutusOfBorg: updated the dep3 header, and I also noticed I had forgotten to change the maintainer in d/control, so that's also done now
<LocutusOfBorg>  done
<ahasenack> LocutusOfBorg: Thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> please delete the merge request or do whatever, I don't know
<LocutusOfBorg> yw
<ahasenack> I'll ping the guys
<ahasenack> thx
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.11.0-11.16] (core, kernel)
<xnox> slangasek, it would be nice to have arm64 autopkgtests, i think my ocaml arm64 woes might be gcc 6.4 vs 6.3 regression. verifying the claim now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> ahasenack, committer	usd-importer <ubuntu-server@lists.ubuntu.com>	2017-06-22 17:34:03 (GMT)
<LocutusOfBorg> commit
<LocutusOfBorg> I was going to push, but something did it
<ahasenack> where was that?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql/+git/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql/+ref/ubuntu/devel
<LocutusOfBorg> some minion did it automatically
<ahasenack> LocutusOfBorg: it is imported automatically after the upload
<ahasenack> I mean, if the upload succeeds, it gets imported into the git repo
<LocutusOfBorg> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.11.0-11.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.8.49-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2.8.49-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2.8.49-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1:1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [i386] (artful-proposed) [1:1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpp-qt [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpp-qt [i386] (artful-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpp-qt [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdap [arm64] (artful-proposed) [3.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdap [i386] (artful-proposed) [3.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2.8.49-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2.8.49-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpp-qt [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpp-qt [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdap [armhf] (artful-proposed) [3.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdap [s390x] (artful-proposed) [3.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2017.06.04-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [i386] (artful-proposed) [2017.06.04-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2017.06.04-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyxml2 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [i386] (artful-proposed) [2.8.49-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpp-qt [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdap [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [3.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2017.06.04-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtpas [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2.6~beta-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyxml2 [armhf] (artful-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyxml2 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1:1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2017.06.04-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyxml2 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyxml2 [s390x] (artful-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdap [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyxml2 [i386] (artful-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2017.06.04-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtpas [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2.6~beta-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtpas [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.6~beta-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtpas [i386] (artful-proposed) [2.6~beta-3]
<slangasek> xnox: hmm, thanks, taking a note to follow up on the arm64 autopkgtest question
<xnox> slangasek, in other news i may have a better ocaml on arm64
<slangasek> xnox: woot
<xnox> slangasek, staging in a silo and will copy in, when i am certain it all works, and doesn't break things by making things worse.
<xnox> (or e.g. magically changes the provides/depends stubs)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iscsitarget (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.4.20.3+svn502-2ubuntu4.2 => 1.4.20.3+svn502-2ubuntu4.3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-parse-asn1 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iscsitarget [sync] (xenial-proposed) [1.4.20.3+svn502-2ubuntu4.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-sshpk [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.13.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lazarus [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.8.0~rc3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lazarus [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.8.0~rc3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lazarus [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.8.0~rc3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lazarus [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.8.0~rc3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.7-0ubuntu3.17.04.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kicad [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4.0.6+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<clivejo> cjwatson: LP is timing out again
<clivejo> queues filled up again?
<cjwatson> clivejo: Exactly what kind of timeout are we talking about here?
<cjwatson> Please do not be even slightly vague
<clivejo> Kubuntu CI timeouts
<cjwatson> clivejo: What kind of timeouts?
<cjwatson> Exactly what operation is timing out?
<clivejo> if the timer gets up to 4 hours
<cjwatson> Starting from what?
<clivejo> start of the job
<clivejo> grabbing source from KDE git, grabbing packaging from LP, building the source, uploading to our PPA
<clivejo> https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/85/console
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+build/13083100
<clivejo> been sitting in the queue for 4 hors
<cjwatson> Thank you for finally being clear :)
<cjwatson> lgw01 fell over again, so we were down 50 builders; I've reset it (again)
<clivejo> its no problem, just saying
<clivejo> those are manually started jobs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted smartshine [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.36-0ubuntu2.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted smartshine [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.36-0ubuntu2.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted smartshine [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.36-0ubuntu2.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvpn-auth-ldap [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-6.1ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvpn-auth-ldap [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.3-6.1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<ahasenack> hi, could someone please sponsor https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1677329 ? I attached a debdiff in parallel to the existing MP
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1677329 in samba (Ubuntu Zesty) "libpam-winbind: unable to dlopen" [High,In progress]
<ahasenack> the MP is at https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/samba/+git/samba/+merge/326073
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvpn-auth-ldap [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.0.3-5.1ubuntu0.1]
<ahasenack> I just updated it to count for a zesty samba upload that happened since it was first proposed
<ahasenack> oh, is that my openvpn-auth-ldap sru?
 * ahasenack checks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iscsitarget (trusty-proposed/universe) [1.4.20.3+svn499-0ubuntu2.2 => 1.4.20.3+svn499-0ubuntu2.3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected appstream-glib [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.9-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iscsitarget [sync] (trusty-proposed) [1.4.20.3+svn499-0ubuntu2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted variety [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.7.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4~1.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxterminal [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1ubuntu0.2]
<jbicha> ahasenack: #ubuntu-devel is a better channel to ask for sponsorship requests
<ahasenack> jbicha: ah, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted appstream-glib [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.9-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted appstream-glib [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.5.13-1ubuntu5]
<teward> should i be overly concerned about a large number of i386 autopkgtests (related to Perl) are all sitting as "In progress" and have been for a good handful of hours?
<slangasek> teward: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running
<slangasek> shows that there is a queue; nothing surprising, when perl is updated
<teward> ah.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-session [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0-0ubuntu2]
<teward> slangasek: that explains it.  I'm concerned mostly because of nginx, it's stuck in proposed with the merge I did from debian's now-skipped-over 1.12.0 packaging, and i'm waiting to make sure everything passes for nginx before I toss the 1.12.1 security patch update into the repository.
<teward> hence my asking.
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> I don't have a way to jump the autopkgtest queue for a particular package, I'm afraid
<teward> indeed.
<teward> wonder if just doing 1.12.1 overtop 1.12.0-1ubuntu1 that I uploaded would be a viable alternative to me sitting on my hands bored and waiting.
<teward> since the security team already published the other releases' fixes for the issue, all that waits is artful.
<teward> maybe i'll look at it tomorrow
<teward> assuming the queue isn't dead still xD
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kexec-tools [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.0.14-1ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kexec-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.0.10-1ubuntu2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [i386] (artful-proposed/main) [1.0.27-1~experimental1ubuntu1~artful1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [1.0.27-1~experimental1ubuntu1~artful1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.32~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [armhf] (artful-proposed/main) [1.0.27-1~experimental1ubuntu1~artful1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.32~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.32~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.32~14.04.1]
<ahoneybun> infinity: is cyphermox back from vacation?
<infinity> ahoneybun: Asking him might be a more successful strategy. :)
<Ukikie> Not /away and short idle time...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1+16.04ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-openstackclient [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cinderclient [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.0-2ubuntu1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.11 => 1.11.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.11.1]
 * LocutusOfBorg each morning, an Ubuntu developer wakes up, and wonders about the auto import being slow or broken, will it work today? should I report it? is anybody aware? pytest is in Debian since ~20 hours, but no signs of it in Ubuntu :)
<tsimonq2> I do agree that it's not fast...
<tsimonq2> (feel free to not take my suggestion :P) maybe someone should make the cronjob run more often? ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, I'm wondering about it being broken, not slow :) there have been changes in some infra on the Debian side I guess, that inRelease stuff
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: Fair :P
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: Snideness just makes me want to /ignore you TBH
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry, it wasn't mean to be offensive, just I don't want to report stuff if not broken, and if you are already aware of it
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: I know what the current set of problems is and there's no need to report them.  One is that debmirror sometimes fails due to the equivalent of hash sum mismatches (which I'll fix upstream once I get some time).  The other is that the cron jobs aren't sequenced properly so that sometimes debmirror succeeds but takes long enough that the actual LP import after it doesn't pick it ...
<cjwatson> ... up and so it ends up waiting about six hours, which is the state it's currently in; I have an outstanding merge proposal to fix that
<LocutusOfBorg> ok thanks, I just would like to see it running over the weekend, I plan to fix in Debian some of the failures in testsuites, and I would like to avoid uploading them directly in Ubuntu, and see autopkgtest run again twice
<LocutusOfBorg> queues are overloaded, and the pytest fixes are useful
<cjwatson> I see no particular reason it wouldn't run over the weekend, even if not every single run succeeds
<cjwatson> And I'm poking sysadmins about the MPs to fix the second problem above
<LocutusOfBorg> so that sum mismatch is not a permanent blocker, this is nice then
<cjwatson> No, it depends on relative timing of our cron job with the upstream mirror update, but it indeed doesn't leave things permanently broken, just makes that run fail
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kicad [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.0.6+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lazarus [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.8.0~rc3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lazarus [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.8.0~rc3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-sshpk [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.13.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lazarus [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.8.0~rc3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-parse-asn1 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [5.1.0-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> awesome thanks! have a great day, I promise to not bother you again hopefully for some days, promised :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lazarus [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.8.0~rc3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmama [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmama [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmama [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmama [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmama [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmama [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst-ospell [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.5~r343-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst-ospell [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.5~r343-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-etcd [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbtbb [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.03.R2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbtbb [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.03.R2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gexiv2 [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [0.10.6-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst-ospell [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.5~r343-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst-ospell [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.5~r343-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-base-prelude [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [1.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-multiset-comb [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-base-prelude [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [1.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-natural-transformation [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-lazy-csv [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-lazy-csv [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-permutation [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-multiset-comb [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-xmlgen [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.6.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-permutation [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-xmlgen [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.6.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-natural-transformation [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: setuptools-scm [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.15.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst-ospell [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.5~r343-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-chaseadamsio-goorgeous [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170427.0.677defd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst-ospell [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.5~r343-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jlaffaye-ftp [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170707.0.a05056b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xandikos [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gorilla-rpc [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.0~git20160927.0.22c016f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-oneofone-xxhash [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.2+git20161215.1.5d8fefa-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-xiaq-persistent [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170614.0.06adb7b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-manyminds-api2go [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0-RC2+git20161229.31.dc368bb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-xanzy-ssh-agent [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.0~git20151215.0.ba9c9e3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbtbb [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.03.R2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbtbb [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.03.R2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-minio-dsync [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170209.0.b9f7da7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-lazy-csv [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-multiset-comb [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-base-prelude [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-lazy-csv [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-permutation [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-base-prelude [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [1.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-permutation [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-natural-transformation [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-natural-transformation [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-xmlgen [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.6.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-multiset-comb [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-xmlgen [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.6.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbtbb [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.03.R2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eso-midas [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [17.02pl1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbtbb [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.03.R2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-base-prelude [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.14.16+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-base-prelude [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [1.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-multiset-comb [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-natural-transformation [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-lazy-csv [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-natural-transformation [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-http-signature [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-multiset-comb [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-permutation [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-lazy-csv [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-xmlgen [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [0.6.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-86.109] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-permutation [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-xmlgen [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.6.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.14.16+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<teward> is there a way to access the environment where an autopkgtest ran and failed?
<teward> because i'm seeing error log information from systemctl in the failed build here: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-artful/artful/armhf/n/nginx/20170714_103942_95833@/log.gz - but it's ellipsized so it's not useful.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-86.109]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.14.16+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eso-midas [amd64] (artful-proposed) [17.02pl1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-etcd [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmama [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gexiv2 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.10.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmama [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-chaseadamsio-goorgeous [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0~git20170427.0.677defd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jlaffaye-ftp [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0~git20170707.0.a05056b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-minio-dsync [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0~git20170209.0.b9f7da7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-xanzy-ssh-agent [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0~git20151215.0.ba9c9e3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-prelude [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-prelude [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-prelude [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-lazy-csv [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-lazy-csv [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-lazy-csv [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gorilla-rpc [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0~git20160927.0.22c016f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-oneofone-xxhash [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.2+git20161215.1.5d8fefa-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-prelude [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-prelude [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-lazy-csv [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-multiset-comb [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-multiset-comb [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.2.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-multiset-comb [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.2.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-manyminds-api2go [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0-RC2+git20161229.31.dc368bb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-prelude [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-lazy-csv [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-multiset-comb [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.2.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [armhf] (artful-proposed/main) [1.0.27-1~experimental1ubuntu1~artful1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: unity-mail (artful-proposed/primary) [1.7.5.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-xiaq-persistent [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0~git20170614.0.06adb7b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-multiset-comb [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [i386] (artful-proposed/main) [1.0.27-1~experimental1ubuntu1~artful1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-lazy-csv [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [1.0.27-1~experimental1ubuntu1~artful1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-multiset-comb [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.2.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-natural-transformation [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-natural-transformation [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-natural-transformation [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-permutation [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-permutation [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-permutation [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-xmlgen [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.6.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-xmlgen [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.6.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-xmlgen [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.6.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-natural-transformation [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-natural-transformation [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-permutation [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-xmlgen [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.6.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-xmlgen [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.6.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-natural-transformation [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-permutation [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst-ospell [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.4.5~r343-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-permutation [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-xmlgen [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.6.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst-ospell [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.4.5~r343-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst-ospell [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.4.5~r343-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst-ospell [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.4.5~r343-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst-ospell [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.4.5~r343-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst-ospell [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.4.5~r343-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.5.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2.5.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2.5.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbtbb [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2017.03.R2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2.5.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2.5.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [i386] (artful-proposed) [2.5.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbtbb [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2017.03.R2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbtbb [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2017.03.R2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbtbb [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2017.03.R2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-http-signature [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2.14.16+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xandikos [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbtbb [i386] (artful-proposed) [2017.03.R2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2.14.16+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbtbb [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2017.03.R2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted setuptools-scm [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.15.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.14.16+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.14.16+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, please reject openmama :)
<LocutusOfBorg> or I can upload an ubuntu2 with no new queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.14.16+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: But why?
<LocutusOfBorg> nvm, it is good
<LocutusOfBorg> I did look at the diff and it was somewhat scary, I thought about a mistake on my process
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: Nope :)
<LocutusOfBorg> you are right, apw, please forget
<LocutusOfBorg> so you are trying to go in sync with that one, instead of keeping the rename
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.14.16+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2.14.16+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2.14.16+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [i386] (artful-proposed) [2.14.16+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubertooth [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.03.R2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cespare-xxhash [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170604.0.1b6d2e4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-86.109~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubertooth [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.03.R2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubertooth [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.03.R2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubertooth [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.03.R2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubertooth [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.03.R2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubertooth [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2017.03.R2-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, how to you feel about removing openscenegraph on armhf? it fails to build because of missing gles stuff, and I honestly don't think the effort for enabling it qt side is worth something
<LocutusOfBorg> IIRC you already removed some armhf gles-related failures a while ago
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cespare-xxhash [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0~git20170604.0.1b6d2e4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubertooth [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2017.03.R2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubertooth [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2017.03.R2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubertooth [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2017.03.R2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubertooth [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2017.03.R2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubertooth [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2017.03.R2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubertooth [i386] (artful-proposed) [2017.03.R2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: miral (zesty-proposed/main) [1.3.2+17.04.20170330.5-0ubuntu1 => 1.3.3+17.04.20170714.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-86.109~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted variety [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.6.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (trusty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.12 => 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.34.14 => 1.34.16] (core)
<xnox> launchpad is busy, i guess i will not manage to finish ocaml transition today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radvd [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [1:2.16-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radvd [i386] (artful-proposed/main) [1:2.16-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radvd [s390x] (artful-proposed/main) [1:2.16-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libetpan [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radvd [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/main) [1:2.16-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtgvoip [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtgvoip [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libetpan [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radvd [arm64] (artful-proposed/main) [1:2.16-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cabal-doctest [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-weigh [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-neat-interpolation [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-neat-interpolation [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-weigh [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cabal-doctest [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtgvoip [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libetpan [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radvd [armhf] (artful-proposed/main) [1:2.16-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtgvoip [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburcu [i386] (artful-proposed/main) [0.10.0-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: etherape [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.9.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libetpan [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburcu [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [0.10.0-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-catkin-pkg [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburcu [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/main) [0.10.0-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-browserify-cipher [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-browserify-sign [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cabal-doctest [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cabal-doctest [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-neat-interpolation [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-weigh [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-public-encrypt [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburcu [s390x] (artful-proposed/main) [0.10.0-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-neat-interpolation [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburcu [arm64] (artful-proposed/main) [0.10.0-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-weigh [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburcu [armhf] (artful-proposed/main) [0.10.0-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtgvoip [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-gnome2 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libetpan [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtgvoip [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libetpan [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cabal-doctest [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-weigh [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (zesty-proposed/main) [1:17.04.8 => 1:17.04.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cabal-doctest [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-weigh [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-neat-interpolation [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-neat-interpolation [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (xenial-proposed/main) [1:16.04.21 => 1:16.04.22] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (zesty-proposed/main) [1:17.04.3 => 1:17.04.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: network-manager [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [1.8.2-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-xmpp [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-xmpp [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-xmpp [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-xmpp [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-xmpp [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-xmpp [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-process [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.11.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alglib [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alglib [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alglib [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alglib [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alglib [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alglib [s390x] (artful-proposed) [3.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-xmpp [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-xmpp [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alglib [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alglib [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [3.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-xmpp [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtgvoip [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-xmpp [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-xmpp [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-xmpp [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.3.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.3.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cabal-doctest [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cabal-doctest [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cabal-doctest [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-neat-interpolation [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmama [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted etherape [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.9.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.3.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cabal-doctest [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmama [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.3.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cabal-doctest [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cabal-doctest [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-neat-interpolation [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-neat-interpolation [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-neat-interpolation [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-weigh [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-weigh [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-weigh [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [arm64] (artful-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [i386] (artful-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [s390x] (artful-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libetpan [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-neat-interpolation [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-weigh [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-weigh [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [armhf] (artful-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libetpan [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libetpan [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libetpan [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtgvoip [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtgvoip [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [1.0.27-1~experimental1ubuntu1~artful1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-neat-interpolation [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libetpan [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtgvoip [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtgvoip [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: unity-mail (artful-proposed/primary) [1.7.5.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-weigh [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libetpan [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [i386] (artful-proposed/main) [1.0.27-1~experimental1ubuntu1~artful1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtgvoip [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alglib [arm64] (artful-proposed) [3.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alglib [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alglib [i386] (artful-proposed) [3.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburcu [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburcu [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburcu [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [amd64] (artful-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [armhf] (artful-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtgvoip [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.0~git20170704.445433f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburcu [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [i386] (artful-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-browserify-cipher [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-process [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.11.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radvd [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1:2.16-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radvd [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1:2.16-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburcu [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [s390x] (artful-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-public-encrypt [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburcu [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-browserify-sign [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [arm64] (artful-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radvd [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1:2.16-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alglib [armhf] (artful-proposed) [3.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radvd [i386] (artful-proposed) [1:2.16-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-catkin-pkg [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.3.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radvd [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1:2.16-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-gnome2 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radvd [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1:2.16-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.6+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, I'm playing with autopkgtest tool to retry all the failed armhf builds because they are failing to "unknown state"
<LocutusOfBorg> please don't shoot at me if I make mistakes :)
<LocutusOfBorg> armhf queue is empty, so I guess this is a good timing to retry them
<LocutusOfBorg> (probably is empty because the builders were down or sad)
<LocutusOfBorg> something is eating them tooo fast
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: lots of them are failing with this udev thing
<Laney> what's that about?
<ginggs> Laney: oh that started a week or two back
<ginggs> Laney: two weeks back, actually. from Monday July 3:
<ginggs> [11:12:05] <ginggs> many armhf autopkgtests are failing since Friday evening with "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ubuntu-minimal: ubuntu-minimal depends on udev; however:  Package udev is not configured yet." they appear as  "autopkgtest for <package>/unknown: armhf: Regression" on update_excuses
<ginggs> [11:12:48] <ginggs> I've retried many of them and they pass
<jbicha> it's worse today
<ginggs> the problem seemed to go away (or maybe other people were retrying the failures) but i see many ocurrences today
<jbicha> I believe the change 2 weeks ago was to make the failures show up instead of getting stuck on the tracker as "test in progress"
<Laney> don't know when it started, but nevertheless it's not fixed
<Laney> would be nice if someone were to try to investigate
<Laney> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=868458
<ubot5> Debian bug 868458 in init-system-helpers "`systemctl status' output is ellipsised" [Normal,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> "unknown: armhf" <-- 1274 results :/
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libofx [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libofx [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libofx [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libofx [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libofx [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libofx [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Could an archive admin please review cg3?
<tsimonq2> There are just NEW packages because this upload transitions back to not using "v5" at the end from the GCC 5 ABI transition.
<tsimonq2> (It's in Artful NEW)
<tsimonq2> Same situation with openmama.
<flexiondotorg> jbicha Any chance your online?
<flexiondotorg> *you're
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-prepend-http [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2] (no packageset)
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: hi
<flexiondotorg> jibel Sorry I was afk.
<flexiondotorg> Can you upload new packages to the archive?
<flexiondotorg> I meant jbicha. Sorry for the thing ji_bel
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: yes, but if you're asking about vala-panel, it looks like mapreri is already reviewing that
<flexiondotorg> jbicha Well it is about vala-panel, but vala-panel-appmenu
<flexiondotorg> Which depends on vala-panel.
<flexiondotorg> We missed Alpha 1 and I really need to get these packages uploaded so we can get testing feedback.
<flexiondotorg> If you're able to assist I'd appreciate it.
<jbicha> do they make sense for upload to Debian?
<jbicha> the Debian new queue isn't moving fast right now, but you could upload to both Debian and Ubuntu and see which one's faster :|
<flexiondotorg> jbicha Not suitable for Debian because they depend on libraries unavailable in Debian.
<jbicha> ooh, it's probably nice to mention that on the LP bug so Archive Admins can see that
<flexiondotorg> jbicha OK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libofx [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1:0.9.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libofx [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1:0.9.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libofx [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1:0.9.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libofx [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1:0.9.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libofx [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1:0.9.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libofx [i386] (artful-proposed) [1:0.9.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-prepend-http [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [arm64] (artful-proposed) [3.7.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [i386] (artful-proposed) [3.7.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [s390x] (artful-proposed) [3.7.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [arm64] (artful-proposed) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [i386] (artful-proposed) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [s390x] (artful-proposed) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.7.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [3.7.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [armhf] (artful-proposed) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [armhf] (artful-proposed) [3.7.6+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.7.4+dfsg1-2]
<xnox> infinity, slangasek: could you please remove from the archive and/or demote these to proposed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cduce/+bug/1704653
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1704653 in nurpawiki (Ubuntu) "FTBFS with ocaml 4.04, please demote to proposed or remove" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> then when everything is published and llvm is published, it should pretty much migrate.
<xnox> unless someone can explain to me why ben thinks that the llvm-3.8 is not installable on ppc64el/s390x smells like false positive, just like for mingw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-p-finally [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monero [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12.3.0~dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monero [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12.3.0~dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monero [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12.3.0~dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: horizon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [3:14.0.0~b2-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: hvac (cosmic-proposed/primary) [0.5.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: vaultlocker (cosmic-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> zhsj, what about packaging lxc2 or porting anbox to use also lxc3?
<LocutusOfBorg> debian will eventually move to lxc3 too I would say
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-26.28~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-26.28~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-26.28~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-26.28~16.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> somebody please bump the mariadb hint?
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: I'll look into that in a moment
<ginggs> sil2100: would you also please 'force-badtest pyfai/0.15.0+dfsg1-1/arm64' ? it only passed twice, ever
<sil2100> ginggs: I can take a look, but only in some moments
<ginggs> sil2100: np, thanks
<hc_> I'm working on getting the fdroidserver package into a bionic update.  Its well polished now, and there was a professional security audit since the bionic freeze
<hc_> autopkgtest passes on ARM and x86 but not s390 or ppc
<hc_> would this update be eligable to be included in bionic?
<hc_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fdroidserver/+bug/1758196?comments=all
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1758196 in fdroidserver (Ubuntu) "Sync fdroidserver 1.0.8-3 (universe) from Debian/testing (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hc_> or do I need autopkgtest passing on s390 and ppc?
<hc_> (which would be quite difficiult, involving fixing dependencies)
<sil2100> hc_: let me take a look
<sil2100> hc_: seeing that the test-suite never really passed for any arch in bionic, there is no strict requirement to get the ppc64el and s390x ones fixed for an SRU (if they're failing now for the same reasons as before)
<sil2100> hc_: I would have to see the new version package itself, but so far it seems like fitting the 'new upstream microrelease' case of SRUs (in case there's really just bugfixes there), so feel free to get the SRU information filled in and package sponsored
<sil2100> ginggs: why did it pass those two times, do you know?
<ginggs> sil2100: enoclue, sorry
<sil2100> ginggs: actually even when it passed it looks as if it still failed, but the test suite somehow badly recognizes failure/success it seems
<sil2100> Since all the suites basically fail
<sil2100> Just in the failure case there are some that time-out
<sil2100> Anyway, to me this looks like a valid case of hinting, the test suite is bizarre
<ginggs> sil2100: ok, i'll file a bug against the debian package
<doko> mitya57: pyqt5 seems to be underlinked: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/377654918/buildlog_ubuntu-cosmic-amd64.pyqt5_5.11.2+dfsg-1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sil2100> ginggs: hints updated
<ginggs> sil2100: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keepalived [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.3.9-1ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-settings-daemon [source] (bionic-proposed) [15.04.1+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gvfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.36.1-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted budgie-extras [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.4-0ubuntu1.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, simutrans binary remove on armhf? the sync will make it FTBFS there, but debian dropped the binary and I think this is the right choice (such game won't probably work on arm anyway)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apache2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.29-1ubuntu4.2 => 2.4.29-1ubuntu4.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hedgewars [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.24.1-dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kio-gdrive [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.4-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted installation-guide [source] (bionic-proposed) [20160121ubuntu4.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.128ubuntu8.18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-settings-daemon [source] (xenial-proposed) [15.04.1+16.04.20160701-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ndiswrapper [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.60-3~ubuntu16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xtables-addons [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.12-0.1~16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted v4l2loopback [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.1-4ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dahdi-linux [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.10.2~dfsg-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted oss4 [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.2-build2010-5ubuntu1~16.04.2]
<Eickmeyer> slangasek: We (the Ubuntu Studio team) are working on a new seed for a Plasma variant of Ubuntu Studio. Is there anything in the ubuntu-cdimage code that needs to be tweaked to facilitate this?
<infinity> Eickmeyer: Do you intend to replace the current studio seeds or make a new one under a different name?  If the former, then nothing needs to change on our end.
<Eickmeyer> infinity: New one under a different name.
<infinity> Eickmeyer: Then yes, lots of stuff needs changing to add a new flavour.
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Does that happen on your end or do we need to assist in some way?
<Eickmeyer> Not a new flavor, per se, as Ubuntu Studio isn't DE-specific.
<Eickmeyer> Just adding a DE.
<infinity> Eickmeyer: It's a new flavour if it uses new seeds.  Or maybe I'm not understanding your intent.
<Eickmeyer> We'd like to make a new iso for our Plasma variant while keeping the existing Xfce variant. All Ubuntu Studio, but different DEs.
<infinity> Yeah, that sounds like a new flavour to me.  Or new "product", if you prefer.  But new seeds, new ISO, no different than adding fwmbuntu, that exciting new flavour based on a DE from 1993.
<Eickmeyer> LOL
<Eickmeyer> So, for all intents and purposes on your side it's a new flavor, no matter how it's marketed.
<infinity> From a technical perspective, yeah.
<infinity> kubuntu-plasma was a new flavour from kubuntu (until kubuntu became the plasma variant), etc.
<Eickmeyer> Okay. Then, according to OvenWerks (Len Ovens), the new seed is ready for testing. So, yeah...
<Eickmeyer> ubuntustudio-plasma is a thing, at least in theory.
<infinity> Eickmeyer: And while it all happens on "our end", MPs welcome to ubuntu-cdimage and debian-cd and ubuntu-archive-scripts
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Gotcha. I'll let OvenWerks know.
<infinity> Eickmeyer: If it uses the same seed layout as studio (and for your sanity, I hope it does, that's much less pain to wrap your brain around), it should just be a matter of grepping around for studio and sprinkling some studio|studio-plasma here and there.
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Yeah, that's what we thought. At least 20 additonal lines or something like that.
<Eickmeyer> We're kinda meshing our seed with Kubuntu's seed to make this work, afaik.
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: the Ubuntu delta made it build on armhf.  The sync dropped the delta and now it ftbfs on armhf.  So why did you sync it?
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Not to sound too novice, but, uh... could you define "MPs"? XD
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: ah Debian has actually removed armhf from the list of supported architectures.  Shrug, I guess we can do that, but why are you in a hurry to sync packages that someone else (in this case me) is TIL on?
<slangasek> Eickmeyer: merge proposals
<Eickmeyer> slangasek: LOL that's what we thought. *whew*
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Also, I question statements like "such game won't probably work on arm anyway"... Just how far in the past do you live that you think ARM can't run decent games?
<infinity> (I mean, have you seen the intense 3D rendering phone games on iOS and Android do?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.27.0+dfsg0+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
 * ogra_ now eagerly waits for 18.10 when infinity releases fwmbuntu ...
 * ogra_ notifies omgubuntu.co.uk to prepare articles too 
<infinity> ogra_: Although, I missed the v.  fvwmbuntu.
<infinity> ogra_: Try saying it out loud.  It's fun.
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<infinity> Maybe fvwbuntu has a better ring to it.
<slangasek> fvbwmtu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vuls [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2+git20180531.0.399a087-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vuls [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2+git20180531.0.399a087-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auto-multiple-choice [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auto-multiple-choice [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auto-multiple-choice [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auto-multiple-choice [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auto-multiple-choice [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auto-multiple-choice [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> Fwum-buntu is how I'm reading that. XD
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vuls [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2+git20180531.0.399a087-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vuls [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2+git20180531.0.399a087-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.27.0+dfsg0+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vuls [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2+git20180531.0.399a087-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vuls [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2+git20180531.0.399a087-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.27.0+dfsg0+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: I just can't wait until Ubuntu Tiling Remix becomes a thing. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: barbican [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:7.0.0~b2-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxstream-java (trusty-proposed/universe) [1.4.7-1 => 1.4.7-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxstream-java (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.4.8-1 => 1.4.8-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.27.0+dfsg0+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<ddstreet> slangasek can you reject those libxstream-java uploads if you have a minute, i forgot to include the LP: tag :-/  I'll reupload them in a minute with the LP tag added to the changelog
<slangasek> ddstreet: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libxstream-java [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.4.7-1ubuntu1]
<ddstreet> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libxstream-java [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.4.8-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxstream-java (trusty-proposed/universe) [1.4.7-1 => 1.4.7-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxstream-java (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.4.8-1 => 1.4.8-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.27.0+dfsg0+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.27.0+dfsg0+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<foka> Hello!  I uploaded libsass 3.5.4-1 to Debian, and it has been picked up by Ubuntu in cosmic "proposed".  My question is, what should I do to get libsass 3.5.4-1 into "release"?  Many thanks!
<slangasek> foka: requirements are fundamentally the same shape as for Debian testing, and: https://bugs.debian.org/903195
<ubot5> Debian bug 903195 in libsass-python "libsass-python FTBFS with new libsass" [Serious,Open]
<sarnold> slangasek: I don't spot anything on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#libsass that looks like "this won't migrate" ... what am I overlooking?
<slangasek> sarnold: it's a library ABI transition, you have to look at update_output.txt to see what is made uninstallable by migrating the package
<sarnold> slangasek: ooww, and I thought update_excuses was hard to read :)
<slangasek> foka: Debian testing may currently be more forgiving than Ubuntu's proposed-migration wrt leaving old binaries around for compatibility
<slangasek> ugh why does fakechroot have a build-dependency on libjemalloc1? terrible
<foka> slangasek: Thank you for answering my question, and sarnold's too, which was what I was wondering about too.  I was hoping libsass 3.5.4-1 could be allowed in first, and then the other dependent packages could be fixed later.  Apparently not, though indeed the Ubuntu way is more robust than the Debian way in this case.  :-)
<foka> sarnold: Thank you for asking the right questions.  You read my mind, and I didn't know where to look and how to ask.  :-)
<tsimonq2> sarnold, foka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration#The_update_output.txt_file_is_completely_unreadable.21
<slangasek> foka: well, s/robust/brittle/, honestly :)
<tsimonq2> That whole page should answer questions about the process. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.19 => 1:18.04.20] (core)
<sarnold> foka: nor do I, which is why I asked what I did, hehe :)
<sarnold> tsimonq2: lol love the html anchor..
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Conceptually robust. :P
<sarnold> " The "(0)" is irrelevant; you can safely ignore it. "
<sarnold> hehe
<foka> tsimonq2: Thank you!
<slangasek> nah. Debian's works the way it does because they found that leaving the old binaries around transitionally and automatically cleaning them up later eased the manual effort involved in driving transitions
<sarnold> tsimonq2: nice link thanks :)
<foka> I'd better copy and paste this discussion to my personal wiki so I won't forget next time.  :-)
<slangasek> I'd rather Ubuntu do this as well, but it means more people would have to be helping with the NBS cleanup
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Tell me why going around to Core Developers and saying "congrats, you now get to help with NBS cleanup" is a bad idea. :P >_>
 * tsimonq2 runs
<slangasek> I'm not saying it's a bad idea. I'm saying it needs to be an orderly transition
<slangasek> and also changes would be needed to the britney brancgh
<tsimonq2> Ah.
<foka> Yeah, I was hoping to have the hugo_0.43-1 linked with libsass uploaded to Debian, which would work with Debian, which would compile with Ubuntu's libsass 3.4.8 too, though some runtime error would appear. I knew the python, pike and php bindings will have to be updated too to libsass's ABI sooner or later, but those are not team-maintained (and might need to contact the individual maintainers separately) and I thought I could do that
<foka> _after_.  I guess I'd better be patient and fix those bindings first.  :-)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Could I get some help with gtk+2.0
 * tsimonq2 pressed enter early
<tsimonq2> pinentry's autopkgtest fails in an unrelated way
<tsimonq2> autopkgtest for pinentry/1.1.0-1build2: amd64: Pass, arm64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Pass, i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Always failed, s390x: Regression ♻
<tsimonq2> All are with the same error as tried against gtk+2.0: Exception: wrongpassS ERROR tty.? 83886142
 * tsimonq2 finds the existing pinentry hint
<slangasek> "some help with gtk+2.0" removal?
<tsimonq2> No, with getting it to migrate.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: tl;dr could you please sed -i "s/\/s390x pinentry\/1.1.0-1\/arm64//"?
<tsimonq2> s/-i//
<slangasek> tsimonq2: ah so the problem is that there's a version of pinentry in -proposed which *does* pass it tests, so now the previous failures are all wrongly treated as regressions
<slangasek> ^^ needed that level of verbosity to assure myself what you were asking for was correct :)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Yep.
<tsimonq2> hehe, sorry.
<tsimonq2> 🤞 gtk+2.0 should migrate now
<tsimonq2> Thanks slangasek
<slangasek> tsimonq2: also, impressive that pinentry 1.1.0-1build2 i386 is reported as a regression when it actually passed :P
<tsimonq2> slangasek: hah
<slangasek> oh, no it didn't
<slangasek> sorry, failing at tabs, here
<tsimonq2> oh :P
<slangasek> there was a random pass of 1.1.0-1/i386 in late June
<tsimonq2> slangasek: On another note, infinity reviewed this and said it looked good but never merged this... you were also involved in the discussion, could you review/merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/debian-cd/lubuntu-cosmic-changes/+merge/345792
<tsimonq2> hah
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbabel [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbabel [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbabel [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbabel [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbabel [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbabel [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: lxqt-archiver (cosmic-proposed/primary) [0.0.96-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auto-multiple-choice [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auto-multiple-choice [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auto-multiple-choice [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbabel [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbabel [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbabel [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vuls [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.2+git20180531.0.399a087-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vuls [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.2+git20180531.0.399a087-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vuls [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.2+git20180531.0.399a087-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auto-multiple-choice [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auto-multiple-choice [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbabel [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vuls [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.2+git20180531.0.399a087-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vuls [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.2+git20180531.0.399a087-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auto-multiple-choice [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbabel [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbabel [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vuls [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.2+git20180531.0.399a087-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<blackboxsw> RAOF: if you get a chance today, we have an SRU fix for cloud-init queued to replace 18.3.0 in xenial, artful, and bionic
<blackboxsw> found a bug during SRU verification
<RAOF> blackboxsw: I'm on holiday for the next two weeks, sorry.
<blackboxsw> no worries RAOF thanks for the ping back
<blackboxsw> will chat with rbasak tomorrow I suppose
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted barbican [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1:7.0.0~b2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.27.0+dfsg0+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.27.0+dfsg0+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.27.0+dfsg0+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted horizon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3:14.0.0~b2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.27.0+dfsg0+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.27.0+dfsg0+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.27.0+dfsg0+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (bionic-proposed/main) [1.6.2 => 1.6.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-apt (bionic-proposed/main) [1.6.1 => 1.6.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfce4-settings (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.12.3-0ubuntu1 => 4.12.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (bionic-proposed/main) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.2 => 2.20.9-0ubuntu7.3] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, slangasek thanks for helping me again :) I fixed up simutrans
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, wrt stealing merges, I usually ask to the previous uploader, unless this becomes a sync, in that case I don't usually bother the person responsible for the last upload (e.g. I just syncd python-dogpile.cache and some other ~5 packages because debian included the patch)
<LocutusOfBorg> I honestly don't know what is the policy there, I admit this was somewhat a corner case
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, you are also right as usual, probably armhf nowadays is powerful like every other architecture :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: exo (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1 => 0.12.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
<mitya57> doko: I will look at pyqt5 now, sorry for delay.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.34-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 => 5.1.38-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-hwe (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.34-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 => 5.1.38-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.34-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 => 5.1.38-0ubuntu1.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.34-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 => 5.1.38-0ubuntu1.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1.0~beta1ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1.1.0~beta1ubuntu0.16.04.2] (core)
<juliank> ^ for that python-apt SRU there are multiple bugs mentioned in the changelog, but without a #, as they are regression fixes in bionic, but the regression does not actually exist in xenial.
<juliank> I tried to write it down in the changelog as explicit as possible
<juliank> (I mostly mention them there to see later if I missed something...)
<LocutusOfBorg> hell sil2100, LP: #1762491 please? :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1762491 in virtualbox-hwe (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] No graphics after update, caused by virtualbox" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762491
<LocutusOfBorg> *hello
<LocutusOfBorg> saods9/7.6+repack-3: arm64: Regression ♻
<LocutusOfBorg> anybody please ignore it? ^^ it is regressed in release, passed once probably by luck
<LocutusOfBorg> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/saods9/bionic/arm64 also bionic has been sad since the begin
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, Laney please fontconfig merge? it is blocking ruby-pkg-config
<Laney> Not this week, sorry, but feel free if you want to from my pov
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody please give me an hint about libunistring and libidn build failures? they seems to be a regression in release, not happening in debian, glib related, but I can't see toolchain changes there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-apt (trusty-proposed/main) [0.9.3.5ubuntu2 => 0.9.3.5ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1032.36] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: appstream (xenial-proposed/main) [0.10.6-1~ubuntu16.04.2 => 0.9.4-1ubuntu3.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib2.0 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.48.2-0ubuntu1 => 2.48.2-0ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hicolor-icon-theme (xenial-proposed/main) [0.15-0ubuntu1 => 0.15-0ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xpdf (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.04-1ubuntu1 => 3.04-1ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-icon-theme (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1 => 1.12.0-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kubernetes (cosmic-proposed/primary) [1.0]
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, I'll wait for you, I don't understand how to merge it, breaking stuff is too easy :)
<blackboxsw> rbasak: do you know who I should talk to today about accepting the SRU uploads for xenial, artful and bionic, RAOF is on vacation for two weeks
<blackboxsw> cloud-init is queued with an SRU-regression fix we discovered through testing
<rbasak> blackboxsw: looks like a full backport which will take a longer review, and I'm past EOD now :(
<rbasak> blackboxsw: I don't see the regression bug either?
<rbasak> blackboxsw: I'll take a look tomorrow for you if nobody else gets to it in the meantime.
<rbasak> blackboxsw: for an urgent regression fix, a cherry-pick would be quicker/easier.
<blackboxsw> thanks rbasak it's unreleased (just in -proposed) yeah regression bug is in the latest changelog entry LP: #1780481
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1780481 in cloud-init "ubuntu/centos/debian: get_linux_distro has different behavior than platform.dist" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780481
<blackboxsw> it was just something I caught before we officially release 18.3
<blackboxsw> will see if someone is available for backup today (so our 18.3 -proposed test/validation timer can start)
<rbasak> blackboxsw: so that's the regression-proposed tag maybe?
<blackboxsw> ahh remember that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1032.36]
<blackboxsw> added appropriate tags to 1780481 too for verification-needed*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
<blackboxsw> slangasek: not sure if it was a bot that rejected the old bionic-proposed from last night or you. Would you know who could replace/accept 18.3.0 with the queued cloud-init 18.3.9 on xenial, artful, bionic  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=cloud-init. RAOF is out on vacation today and we're trying to unblock some internal infrastructure with MTU fixes that are in cloud-init's
<blackboxsw> current SRU
<blackboxsw> changes that are queued to replace 18.3.0's -proposed versions with 18.3.9 are doc changes, test changes and a fix for 1780481 from above
<blackboxsw> no other functional changes in the snapshot delta between  18.3.0 and 18.3.9
<slangasek> blackboxsw: it was me that rejected it, yes.  didn't realize RAOF was out today, sigh - yeah let me see what I can do
<blackboxsw> thank you sir
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sphinx (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.6-2ubuntu1.1 => 1.3.6-2ubuntu1.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.93.1 => 1.93.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tex-common (xenial-proposed/main) [6.04 => 6.04ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<slangasek> blackboxsw: of course, now we have the situation that the cloud-init upload links to bugs that have no SRU test case: LP: #1780481 LP: #1770712 do you want to add SRU templates to those, or adjust the changelog to not reference them?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1780481 in cloud-init "ubuntu/centos/debian: get_linux_distro has different behavior than platform.dist" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780481
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1770712 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Bionic) "It would be nice if cloud-init provides full version in logs" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770712
<blackboxsw> slangasek: I'll add validationg templates to them. yeah we did that last time with SRU additions upon regression
<blackboxsw> slangasek: I still go through all the manual validation for most bugs despite our exception
<blackboxsw> and link them to the original SRU bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.93.2]
<slangasek> blackboxsw: ok.  Process on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CloudinitUpdates dsoes say "single process bug, instead of individual bug reports"
<blackboxsw> yeah, I thought this was an exception to the exception due the the fact that we found a potential regression in the published -proposed version and we needed something to document/validate per a new delta
<blackboxsw> I'm touching base w/ smoser in #cloud-init to see what we should do here
<slangasek> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yorick (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.2.04+dfsg1-5 => 2.2.04+dfsg1-5ubuntu1] (edubuntu)
<blackboxsw> strange that  bug #1770712 was listed in that upload scrub, it should only be the single SRU-regression bug 1780481
<ubot5> bug 1770712 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Bionic) "It would be nice if cloud-init provides full version in logs" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770712
<ubot5> bug 1780481 in cloud-init "ubuntu/centos/debian: get_linux_distro has different behavior than platform.dist" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780481
<smoser> blackboxsw: so what do you want to do? it seems that we should add the sru template for 1770712. it should have been there before.
<smoser> and then we can either re-upload with 1780481 scrubbed or add an sru template for it. i'm ok either way.
<dpb1> "However, if there are very important bugs that are deemed worthy of reference they too should be included in the change log."
<dpb1> ?
<smoser> i added sru template to bug 1770712
<ubot5> bug 1770712 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Bionic) "It would be nice if cloud-init provides full version in logs" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770712
<smoser> so blackboxsw what do you want to do for the other ?
<blackboxsw> sorry, missed highlight here
<blackboxsw> excellent, it's kind of an obscure bug to tie to the release. 1780481
<blackboxsw> ok so 1770712 needed sru template because it's debian/rules package changes ... so that makes sense
<blackboxsw> but the rest should be covered under our exception  probably
<blackboxsw> :/
<smoser> so you think just re-uipload with 1770712 removed ?
<smoser> is that what you're suggesting ? that is fine with me.
<blackboxsw> man I guess we should cut xenial, artful, bionic with 1780481 removed
<smoser> ok. i'llj ust do that. that is easy enough. and i will push updated tags and such.
<blackboxsw> I get 1770712 should be includded as it is specific fix for the distro series packaging
<blackboxsw> but yeah drop 1780481
<blackboxsw> thanks
<smoser> should we list the bug 1777912 as "New upstream snapshot." ?
<ubot5> bug 1777912 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "sru cloud-init (18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1) to (18.3-0ubuntu1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1777912
<smoser> re-using it from the previous upload ?
<smoser> it seems wierd to have a changelog section with no bugs
<smoser> ie, suggesting this change
<smoser>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NvS5Y9KZkb/
<blackboxsw> smoser: +1 .  that doesn't break anything to re-reference a bug that has been 'touched' again in a 2nd changelog right?
<smoser> i dont think it does. it is what you'd do if you were trying to fix a single bug and failed
<blackboxsw> probably happens fairly frequently
<blackboxsw> yeah
<smoser> you'd upload again with a fix for it and reference it again
<blackboxsw> +1
<blackboxsw> let's do that
<blackboxsw> remeber the -v :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdk-pixbuf (xenial-proposed/main) [2.32.2-1ubuntu1.4 => 2.32.2-1ubuntu1.5] (core)
<smoser> that should be on its way when build finishes (for r in xenial artful bionic; do git checkout ubuntu/$r && build-and-push || break; done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shared-mime-info (xenial-proposed/main) [1.5-2ubuntu0.1 => 1.5-2ubuntu0.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<smoser> theres one.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<blackboxsw> thanks smoser && thanks slangasek for catching the extra bug content for discussion. I *think* it's a go then.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: packagekit (xenial-proposed/main) [0.8.17-4ubuntu6~gcc5.4ubuntu1.2 => 0.8.17-4ubuntu6~gcc5.4ubuntu1.3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (artful-proposed) [18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (artful-proposed) [18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (artful-proposed) [18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<blackboxsw> woot! thxagain
<bdmurray> slangasek: I'm looking at these python3-defaults SRU test failures and the python-docker test failures look like they may be a firewall issue "Get https://registry-1.docker.io/v2/: net/http: request canceled while waiting for connection (Client.Timeout". Is there something I should do about that?
<slangasek> bdmurray: well, it looks like that test has always failed, but was not run on s390x prior to the move to kvm; it's marked in the hints for devel as a regression triggered by the kvm migration
<slangasek> bdmurray: so I think the answer is to just badtest it for artful as well
<slangasek> bdmurray: also it's not a firewall problem, the proxy can reach https://registry-1.docker.io/v2/ just fine but the autopkgtest isn't using the proxy
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-11
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Could I please get a review on lxqt-archiver?
<tsimonq2> (The orig tar is 146.3 KB and the licensing is super consistent.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfce4-settings (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.12.3-0ubuntu1 => 4.12.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (xubuntu)
<apw> is anyone else seeing file clashes between libperl5.26:amd64 and libperl5.26:i386
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, can we please followup on devel?
<sil2100> rbasak: hey! Would you mind if I review ubuntu-release-upgrader for bionic? I have been poked about it yesterday
<rbasak> sil2100: sure, thank you for coordinating. I'm still on the Trusty queue.
<sil2100> rbasak: ok, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.20]
<LocutusOfBorg> for those interested in pnetcdf and gerris failures, they seems to be related to the new pmix, see in my ppa, they build fine https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+packages
<LocutusOfBorg> see bug: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=903549
<ubot5> Debian bug 903549 in src:pnetcdf "pnetcdf: FTBFS with new pmix2 3.0.0-1" [Serious,Open]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-apt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.0~beta1ubuntu0.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-apt [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.9.3.5ubuntu3]
<tsimonq2> 1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (xenial-proposed/main) [10.2.9-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 10.2.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.1 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA please move paml from multiverse to universe
<LocutusOfBorg> "  * This new upstream version is now covered by a free license and can   be released to main"
<LocutusOfBorg> this unblocks libbio-tools-phylo-paml-perl build
<LocutusOfBorg> ap, you around for a quick and trivial move multiverse/universe?
<LocutusOfBorg> "paml" :)
<LocutusOfBorg> this is in debian main since a couple of uploads
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, hey
<ddstreet> rbasak please reject my libxstream-java uploads to t/x, i'll go through security sponsor process instead as you commented
<rbasak> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libxstream-java [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.4.8-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libxstream-java [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.4.7-1ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, I was asking if you could do the paml move :)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, and then my irc-client host decided to need some hands on
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, looking, is there a bug i need to update ?
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, no, just move from multiverse to universe, following the fact that the package is now in Debian main since a while
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, will look
<LocutusOfBorg> and this unblocks libbio-tools-phylo-paml-perl-why-not-add-something-more-to-perl-packages
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, that looks to be valid; and done
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
 * LocutusOfBorg still thinks such moves should be done automatically
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, i am sure they should, but ...
<LocutusOfBorg> ... somebody should write the code...
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<apw> it prolly isn't _that_ difficult, but
<mapreri> what if I know of a package that is in universe but it should be in multiverse instead?
<mapreri> (scribus-doc)
<mapreri> in debian the first 2 versions in 2004 were in main, than it was moved to non-free
<mapreri> apw: ↑ :)
<apw> mapreri, it should be moved i am sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbio-tools-phylo-paml-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (xenial-proposed) [10.2.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: horizon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [3:14.0.0~b2-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<rbalint> rbasak, if you are not done with srus it would be really nice if u-u could be accepted for bionic-proposed because it fixes its speed that was always problematic but also regressed a little in the prior upload when it started properly adjusting candidates again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted horizon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3:14.0.0~b2-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbio-tools-phylo-paml-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: heat-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: designate-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7.0.0~b2-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neutron-lbaas-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~b1-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trove-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [11.0.0~b1-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sahara-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [9.0.0~b2-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octave (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3ubuntu9.1 => 4.0.0-3ubuntu9.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postgresql-common (xenial-proposed/main) [173ubuntu0.1 => 173ubuntu0.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (bionic-proposed/universe) [20180510+dfsg1-0ubuntu4~18.04.0 => 20180510+dfsg1-0ubuntu4~18.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (xenial-proposed/universe) [20180510+dfsg1-0ubuntu3~16.04.0 => 20180510+dfsg1-0ubuntu3~16.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dochelp (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.1.3 => 0.1.3ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> is nacc disappeared? he left a really big mess on php bootstrapping packages
 * LocutusOfBorg is ready to publish bileto and fix things
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bumblebee (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-10 => 3.2.1-10ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lttng-modules (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1ubuntu1~16.04.5 => 2.8.0-1ubuntu1~16.04.6] (no packageset)
<sarnold> LocutusOfBorg: he has been one of the more active of the folks who've found new employment..
<ahasenack> he is on holidays
<ahasenack> (at his new job)
<sarnold> holidays already? :)
<ahasenack> so I'm told :)
<ahasenack> he actually sent me an email yesterday about a php/apache bug I triaged
<sarnold> normally new guys get stuck filling in on summer holidays for all the oldtimers ;)
<ahasenack> #1780786
<sarnold> wow what a mess
<sarnold> looks like the kind of thing that would be fixed with liberal application of apt-get *purge* rather than *remove*
<ahasenack> yeah, these php/mysql/apache bugs, if you look at the dpkg history, you will see all kinds of things
<ahasenack> purge, install, reinstall, remove, purge <package>*
<ahasenack> people just throwing everything at the command line and hoping it works, looks like
<sarnold> the worst I've seen usually involved folks trying to use mysql, getting frustrated, trying maria, and then *nothing* works right ever again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maxima (xenial-proposed/universe) [5.37.2-8 => 5.37.2-8ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neurodebian (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.37.2 => 0.37.2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nevow (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1 => 0.13.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dovecot (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.2.22-1ubuntu2.7 => 1:2.2.22-1ubuntu2.8] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qgis (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.8.6+dfsg-1build1 => 2.8.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.17.0-5.6] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.17.0-5.6] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.17.0-5.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [4.17.0-5.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: syslog-ng-incubator (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-2build1 => 0.3.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lshw (bionic-proposed/main) [02.18-0.1ubuntu6 => 02.18-0.1ubuntu6.18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wokkel (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1 => 0.7.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected wokkel [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wokkel (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1 => 0.7.1-1ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected wokkel [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.1-1ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wokkel (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1 => 0.7.1-1ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wokkel (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1 => 0.7.1-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ltsp (xenial-proposed/universe) [5.5.7-1 => 5.5.7-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: django-countries (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-2 => 3.4.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-12
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek: Bump on merging https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/debian-cd/lubuntu-cosmic-changes/+merge/345792
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (bionic-backports/universe) [171-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 172-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (xenial-backports/universe) [171-1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 172-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (bionic-backports) [172-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (xenial-backports) [172-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted designate-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [7.0.0~b2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neutron-lbaas-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.0~b1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trove-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [11.0.0~b1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted heat-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sahara-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [9.0.0~b2-0ubuntu2]
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed/4.15.0-27.29/+build/15114904
<mwhudson> the new linux-libc-dev has been published now I think?
<mwhudson> sil2100: hi, the image builds i asked for failed because the new kernel packages are in depwait
<mwhudson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed/4.15.0-27.29/+build/15114904
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, why is binutils not updated in Ubuntu to the master branch?
<LocutusOfBorg> (not that I like your snapshot, since it broke completely virtualbox)
<mwhudson> sil2100: i think linux-libc-dev got published so should the builds just be retried?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=902897
<ubot5> Debian bug 902897 in virtualbox "virtualbox: fails to start vm (VERR_LDRELF_RELOCATION_NOT_SUPPORTED)" [Serious,Fixed]
<LocutusOfBorg> just trying to understand how long will it take to break Ubuntu too :)
<sil2100> mwhudson: eh, bad timing then! I didn't see those in NEW yet so hm, we might need to wait a moment
<sil2100> mwhudson: I re-started the build that was dep-waiting, but not sure if the binaries got produced already
<mwhudson> sil2100: i think maybe the linux-meta package shouldn't have been copied until the other stuff got published?
<mwhudson> i don't know how kernel SRUs are supposed to work but i suspect "not like this"
<sil2100> mwhudson: no no, it was all done correctly, as the signed bits were approved before the -signed package was accepted
<sil2100> So it should be all good
<mwhudson> ok
<sil2100> It just takes a moment for the depwait to catch up
<sil2100> It's not all atomic
<sil2100> If things would be done out of order, there would be a build failure that would need a manual re-run
<sil2100> Ok, it's working now
<sil2100> mwhudson: will make sure to kick a new image once these publish
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-27.29] (core, kernel)
<mwhudson> sil2100: merci
<mwhudson> oh right the linux-signed builds are super quick
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-27.29] (core, kernel)
<sil2100> Yep! NEW binaries popped up and accepted now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-27.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-27.29]
<sil2100> mwhudson: ok, I guess everything's published, let me re-run the build
<sil2100> eh, the previous build didn't yet finish, cdimage is slow to notice failures
<mwhudson> i guess arm64 didn't fail
<sil2100> Ah, indeed, troublesome then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-27.29~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-27.29~16.04.1] (kernel)
<mwhudson> sil2100: maybe you can start it again now?
<mwhudson> although i'm not going to be around to do the jenkins clicky clicky to promote to current anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-27.29~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-27.29~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-libgit2-git2go.v27 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.27+git20180529.9abc050-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1017.17] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unattended-upgrades [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.1 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unattended-upgrades [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.1 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=901978
<ubot5> Debian bug 901978 in phpunit-mock-object "Useless in Debian (superseded by phpunit)" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> can we please kick phpunit-mock-object out from Ubuntu, move to proposed, or at least ignore testsuite? I would like to make new phpunit go in release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (bionic-proposed) [20180510+dfsg1-0ubuntu4~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (xenial-proposed) [20180510+dfsg1-0ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1017.17~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapache2-mod-perl2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.9-4ubuntu1 => 2.0.9-4ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-apt [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1017.17~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xfce4-settings [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.12.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfs-linux (bionic-proposed/main) [0.7.5-1ubuntu16.2 => 0.7.5-1ubuntu16.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xfce4-settings [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.12.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected appstream [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.4-1ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glib2.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.48.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hicolor-icon-theme [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.15-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xpdf [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.04-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: heat-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (bionic-proposed/main) [0.96.24.32.3 => 0.96.24.32.4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: udisks2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.7.6-3 => 2.7.6-3ubuntu1~18.04.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<foka> Hi!  I was wondering if someone could help me retry the autopkgtest (for 6 architectures) for hugo 0.43-2?  Many thanks!
<slangasek> foka: what has changed that you expect it to pass now?
<foka> slangasek: For the upload of golang-github-tdewolff-minify 2.3.5-2, which added a versioned dependency of golang-github-tdewolff-parse.  I think the "parse / minify" version mismatch was keeping hugo from migrating.
<foka> slangasek: (though I did wonder if I would have to upload a new Hugo with versioned dependency on golang-github-tdewolff-minify to make autopkgtest pick up -minify from proposed?  Sorry, I am still very green to this.  :-) )
<foka> slangasek: Thank you for your help!
<foka> I suspect what happened was this:  -minify and -parse were uploaded on the same day.  -minify depends on -parse, and hence the new version of -minify depends on the new version of -parse,
<foka> but -minify got processed first (alphabetical order), so it got autopkgtest'd with an ancient version of -parse, hence autopkgtest regression; and the subsequent processing of -parse didn't seem to unstick it?
<foka> (Or maybe I am misunderstanding the process?)
<foka> And, for some reasons, the upload of -minify 2.3.5-2 triggered an autopkgtest with hugo 0.42.2-1 in release (which passes) but not with 0.43-2 in proposed, hence stuck with the old autopkgtest failed result?
<foka> I thought of uploading a new hugo 0.43-3 with "Build-Depends: golang-github-tdewolff-minify-dev (>= 2.3.5-2~)" to Debian in order for the Ubuntu autopkgtest to pass, but that whole process apparently takes like 12 or 24 hours (dinstall, Ubuntu sync, etc.), so I thought I could try asking here first.  :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-foreign-types-shared [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-log [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-cpus [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quick-error [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term-grid [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unreachable [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-memchr [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.70-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-version-check [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-foreign-types-shared [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-textwrap [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-cpus [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-log [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quick-error [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term-grid [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unreachable [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-memchr [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-textwrap [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.70-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-version-check [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
<foka> I do wonder that, in the long run, what I should have done better to prevent this from happening.  Maybe I should've been more careful with versioned dependencies?  :-)
<foka> Thanks again!  (Sorry, gotta run, going out, bye for now!)
<slangasek> foka: ok; it does still fail with a straight re-run, from your description sounds like it might need to use other packages from -proposed, I'll look at that in a bit http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/h/hugo/cosmic/amd64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.70-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-memchr [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-log [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-memchr [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-foreign-types-shared [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quick-error [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.70-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-log [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quick-error [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-foreign-types-shared [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term-grid [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-cpus [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term-grid [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unreachable [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-version-check [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-textwrap [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unreachable [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-cpus [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-textwrap [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-version-check [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-foreign-types-shared [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-log [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-log [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-memchr [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-cpus [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-quick-error [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-quick-error [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.70-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term-grid [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-log [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-memchr [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-quick-error [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.70-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term-grid [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-textwrap [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-textwrap [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unreachable [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unreachable [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-foreign-types-shared [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-cpus [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term-grid [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-textwrap [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unreachable [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-version-check [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-version-check [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-memchr [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term-grid [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-version-check [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.70-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-version-check [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unreachable [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-libgit2-git2go.v27 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.27+git20180529.9abc050-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-foreign-types-shared [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-memchr [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-cpus [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.70-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-log [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-quick-error [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-foreign-types-shared [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-textwrap [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-cpus [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.70-1] (no packageset)
<foka> slangasek: Thanks a million!  I'm back at the computer and saw the two autopkgtest re-runs that you started for me.  Yes, with the latest -tdewolff-minify and tdewolff-parse from -proposed included, Hugo 0.43-2 now passes the autopkgtest!  Thank you so much!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6.16.04.1 => 3.28.0-2ubuntu6.16.04.2] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fusiondirectory (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.19-1 => 1.0.19-1ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fusiondirectory (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.8.8-3ubuntu2 => 1.0.8.8-3ubuntu2.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpkg-cross [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.6.15-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.2 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdadm [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.1~rc1-3~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmuscle [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7+4565-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aria2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aria2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: darcsum [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.10+20120116-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmuscle [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7+4565-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmuscle [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7+4565-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mathgl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aria2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aria2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mathgl [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mathgl [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mathgl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.4.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aria2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aria2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.34.0-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipmitool (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.18-5build1 => 1.8.18-5ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aria2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aria2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aria2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpkg-cross [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.6.15-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aria2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aria2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aria2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted heat-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmuscle [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7+4565-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.70-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmuscle [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7+4565-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmuscle [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7+4565-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted darcsum [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10+20120116-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mathgl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mathgl [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mathgl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mathgl [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.3 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: appstream (xenial-proposed/main) [0.10.6-1~ubuntu16.04.2 => 0.9.4-1ubuntu4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<juliank> huh
<juliank> that thing is broken
<juliank> it shows backports -> proposed
<juliank> when in fact it's 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 => 0.9.4-1ubuntu4
<juliank> u3 was an -update too, hence I went with u4
<juliank> *internal consistency*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-icon-theme [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.12.0-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sphinx [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.6-2ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tex-common [source] (xenial-proposed) [6.04ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-28.30] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-28.30] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-131.157] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-131.157]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1017.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-28.30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-28.30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yorick [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.04+dfsg1-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu11 => 2.02-2ubuntu11] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: murano-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:6.0.0~b1-0ubuntu2] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdk-pixbuf [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.32.2-1ubuntu1.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shared-mime-info [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.5-2ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted packagekit [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.8.17-4ubuntu6~gcc5.4ubuntu1.3]
<doko> apw: gcc-8 triggers a linux/s390x autopkg test failure. real issue?
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ./vorlon:force-badtest linux/4.15.0-15.16/s390x
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe it needs an update?
<LocutusOfBorg> also apw  has some linux hints...
 * apw has lots of linux/* hints
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, what if I find a bug/crash in pthread? can I ask you a little help?
<LocutusOfBorg> Starting test_lock ...
<LocutusOfBorg> Program received signal SIGABRT, Aborted.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu11 => 2.02-2ubuntu11] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> seems a regression in this upload http://launchpadlibrarian.net/365845404/glibc_2.27-0ubuntu2_2.27-3ubuntu1.diff.gz
<LocutusOfBorg> I think the libidn testsuite failure is a regression in glibc
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, the whole borg community will appreciate extending pinentry hint to amd64
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, nack, probably not a glibc issue, so I'm really lost
<LocutusOfBorg> it fails on my laptop, no chroot, bionic clean
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aho-corasick [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.6.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-term [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-arrayref [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fake-simd [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-memmap [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aho-corasick [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.6.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.15.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-term [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-matches [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.15.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unique-filename [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-arrayref [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fake-simd [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-net2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-openssl-probe [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-natord [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cc [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-number-prefix [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aho-corasick [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.6.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-term [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-memmap [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aho-corasick [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.6.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-percent-encoding [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-matches [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.15.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-symbol-observable [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-term [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fake-simd [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fuchsia-zircon-sys [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-natord [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-number-prefix [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-percent-encoding [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-reduce [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-serialize [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scoped-threadpool [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fake-simd [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-net2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-schannel [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-seccomp-sys [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-siphasher [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-typenum [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-arrayref [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-openssl-probe [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scopeguard [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-matches [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-json [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-demangle [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.15.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-matches [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-net2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-reduce [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-serialize [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wincolor [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-arrayref [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-natord [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-demangle [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-vcpkg [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cc [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-schannel [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-net2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xattr [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-percent-encoding [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scopeguard [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xi-unicode [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-percent-encoding [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-seccomp-sys [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scoped-threadpool [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-memmap [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-natord [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-number-prefix [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-openssl-probe [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-reduce [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-demangle [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-serialize [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-schannel [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-json [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-memmap [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-openssl-probe [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-reduce [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-serialize [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-siphasher [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wincolor [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xi-unicode [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-number-prefix [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-demangle [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-typenum [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xattr [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-vcpkg [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scopeguard [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-redox-syscall [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scoped-threadpool [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-seccomp-sys [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-siphasher [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-redox-syscall [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-json [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scopeguard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-sort-keys [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aho-corasick [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.6.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-schannel [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-siphasher [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xattr [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xi-unicode [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stream-iterate [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scoped-threadpool [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xi-unicode [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-term [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wincolor [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-yn [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-term [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-seccomp-sys [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-typenum [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.15.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-json [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.15.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-arrayref [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-typenum [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-arrayref [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-vcpkg [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xattr [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aho-corasick [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-vcpkg [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cc [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wincolor [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cc [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fake-simd [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fake-simd [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fuchsia-zircon-sys [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-matches [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-matches [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-memmap [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-memmap [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-natord [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-net2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-net2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-number-prefix [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-natord [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-number-prefix [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-openssl-probe [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-percent-encoding [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-openssl-probe [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-percent-encoding [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-reduce [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-demangle [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-serialize [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-schannel [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scoped-threadpool [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-reduce [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-serialize [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scoped-threadpool [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-redox-syscall [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-schannel [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-demangle [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scopeguard [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-seccomp-sys [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scopeguard [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-seccomp-sys [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-siphasher [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-siphasher [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-typenum [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-json [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-typenum [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-json [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-vcpkg [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wincolor [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-vcpkg [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wincolor [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xattr [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xi-unicode [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xattr [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xi-unicode [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (artful-proposed/partner) [1:20180607.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 1:20180710.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20180607.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20180710.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (bionic-proposed/partner) [1:20180607.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1:20180710.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20180607.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20180710.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (artful-proposed) [1:20180710.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20180710.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20180710.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20180710.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ca-certificates-java (bionic-proposed/main) [20170930ubuntu1 => 20180516ubuntu1~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-131.157~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-131.157~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stream-iterate [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-browser-integration [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [5.13.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-browser-integration [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [5.13.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-sort-keys [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-browser-integration [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [5.13.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-browser-integration [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [5.13.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-browser-integration [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [5.13.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-browser-integration [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/none) [5.13.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-14
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek: Bug 1781628 just came up on my radar... do you see anything obvious here?
<ubot5> bug 1781628 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Installing Lubuntu 18.04 into an Intel NUC failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781628
<sarnold> at least slangasek is out today
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<sarnold> yeah I accidentally bugged him earlier, d'oh
<tsimonq2> I wouldn't consider it too urgent, but should at least get a second set of eyes before 18.04.1 RCs...
<sarnold> that crazy partmanthing.. 4K lines of text to report what *looks* like one silly partition on one drive.
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<sarnold> and of course 90k ureadahead lines. sigh.
<sarnold> Jul 13 15:38:32 lubuntu ubiquity: grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<tsimonq2> Ah, that's a clue.
<sarnold> my guess is this user tried a UEFI install and didn't let the installer use the whole drive -- and forgot to set aside an EFI partition
<tsimonq2> "I tried with the partitioning option Erase Disk (to let the installer use the whole disk)."
<tsimonq2> That's what's peculiar about it.
<tsimonq2> It seems that something's not DTRT here.
<sarnold> oh :) well now.. huh.
<tsimonq2> Anyone else wanna take a shot at it? :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glance [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:17.0.0~b2-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bincode [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thread-local [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thread-local [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thread-local [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bincode [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bincode [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bincode [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bincode [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thread-local [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bincode [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thread-local [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thread-local [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-sort-keys [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-symbol-observable [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-yn [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometry2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometry2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aho-corasick [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aho-corasick [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ansi-term [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ansi-term [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cc [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stream-iterate [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometry2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometry2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aho-corasick [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ansi-term [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unique-filename [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aho-corasick [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-matches [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometry2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ansi-term [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometry2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aho-corasick [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ansi-term [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-arrayref [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-arrayref [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-arrayref [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cc [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cc [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fake-simd [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fake-simd [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aho-corasick [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-arrayref [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-arrayref [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cc [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fake-simd [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fake-simd [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-matches [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-matches [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-matches [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-memmap [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ansi-term [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fake-simd [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-matches [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-memmap [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-memmap [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-memmap [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-natord [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-natord [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-natord [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-arrayref [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fake-simd [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-memmap [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-natord [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-natord [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-net2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-number-prefix [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-number-prefix [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-openssl-probe [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-schannel [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-memmap [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-net2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-number-prefix [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-openssl-probe [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-demangle [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wincolor [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-matches [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-net2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scoped-threadpool [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wincolor [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-natord [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-reduce [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-net2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-number-prefix [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-openssl-probe [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-openssl-probe [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-percent-encoding [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-percent-encoding [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-percent-encoding [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-number-prefix [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-number-prefix [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-reduce [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-reduce [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-demangle [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-demangle [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-demangle [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-serialize [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-serialize [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-openssl-probe [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-demangle [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-demangle [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-serialize [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-serialize [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-schannel [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-schannel [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scoped-threadpool [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scoped-threadpool [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-percent-encoding [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-demangle [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-serialize [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-schannel [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scoped-threadpool [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scoped-threadpool [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scopeguard [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scopeguard [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scopeguard [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-seccomp-sys [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-reduce [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-schannel [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scoped-threadpool [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scopeguard [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-seccomp-sys [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-seccomp-sys [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-json [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-siphasher [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-typenum [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xattr [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-serialize [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scopeguard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-seccomp-sys [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-json [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wincolor [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xi-unicode [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-json [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-json [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-siphasher [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-siphasher [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-schannel [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-seccomp-sys [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xi-unicode [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-json [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-siphasher [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-typenum [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-typenum [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scopeguard [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-json [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-users [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-vcpkg [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-vcpkg [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wincolor [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wincolor [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wincolor [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xattr [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-siphasher [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-users [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-vcpkg [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wincolor [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xattr [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xattr [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xattr [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xi-unicode [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xi-unicode [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xi-unicode [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-typenum [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-vcpkg [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xattr [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xi-unicode [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xi-unicode [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [3.15.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: hvac (cosmic-proposed/primary) [0.5.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kubernetes (cosmic-proposed/primary) [1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: murano-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:6.0.0~b1-0ubuntu2] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fuchsia-zircon-sys [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-users [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xattr [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.15.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: jboss-annotations-1.2-api (cosmic-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: qemu-ovmf-secureboot (cosmic-proposed/primary) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wincolor [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: finalrd (cosmic-proposed/primary) [2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: vaultlocker (cosmic-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xi-unicode [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: lxqt-archiver (cosmic-proposed/primary) [0.0.96-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-sort-keys [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-browser-integration [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.13.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-browser-integration [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [5.13.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-browser-integration [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [5.13.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bincode [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bincode [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bincode [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thread-local [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thread-local [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thread-local [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stream-iterate [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-browser-integration [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [5.13.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bincode [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bincode [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thread-local [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-browser-integration [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.13.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bincode [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thread-local [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-browser-integration [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [5.13.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thread-local [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
<tsimonq2> Erm, why is lxqt-archiver showing up for the second time? :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crispy-doom [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crispy-doom [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crispy-doom [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crispy-doom [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crispy-doom [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intel-ipsec-mb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.50-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crispy-doom [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.2-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: I have a suspicion that queuebot has some issues with overlapping batches when iterating over collections that change, but I've never tracked it down
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crispy-doom [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crispy-doom [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crispy-doom [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intel-ipsec-mb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.50-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crispy-doom [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crispy-doom [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crispy-doom [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2-1]
<slangasek> tsimonq2: right, so LP: #1781628 is probably LP: #1766945
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1781628 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Installing Lubuntu 18.04 into an Intel NUC failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781628
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1766945 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "(EFI on top of legacy install) choosing "replace" or "resize" options in partitioning may lead to an install failure" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766945
<tsimonq2> slangasek: ACK, thank you,
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: leela-zero [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.15-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: leela-zero [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.15-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: leela-zero [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.15-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: leela-zero [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.15-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: leela-zero [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.15-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-15
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Hm, why wouldn't that debian-cd change be reflected in the ISOs?
<tsimonq2> The Lubuntu ISO still says "Try Lubuntu without installing" / "Install Lubuntu"
<slangasek> tsimonq2: probably I failed to pull it into production; fixing now
<slangasek> tsimonq2: done; next build should have it
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Thanks.
 * tsimonq2 wonders what a pcx file is... O_o
<tsimonq2> MP coming soonish making https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/view/head:/data/cosmic/lubuntu.png reflect our new logo
<tsimonq2> There: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/debian-cd/lubuntu-cosmic-logos-1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lubuntu-artwork (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.71 => 0.71.1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freshplayerplugin (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [0.3.4-3ubuntu0.1 => 0.3.9-0ubuntu0~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freshplayerplugin (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.3.5-1ubuntu7 => 0.3.9-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<foka> Hi! If golang-github-tdewolff-parse/2.3.3-1 and golang-github-tdewolff-minify/2.3.5-2 look alright, could you please migrate them from -proposed to -release?  Many thanks!
<ginggs> foka: let me try running golang-github-tdewolff-minify's tests against the new version
<foka> ginggs: Many thanks!
<ginggs> foka: success http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/g/golang-github-tdewolff-minify/cosmic/amd64
<foka> ginggs: Thanks a million!
<ginggs> foka: yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.20 => 1:18.04.21] (core)
<bdmurray> I could use a review of that ^^. infinity? RAOF?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-docs (bionic-proposed/main) [18.04.3 => 18.04.4] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-user-docs (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.28.2+git20180715-0ubuntu0.1] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-getting-started-docs (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.28.2-0ubuntu0.1] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-docs (bionic-proposed/main) [18.04.3 => 18.04.4] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-21.22~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-21.22~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-21.22~18.04.1] (kernel)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, is autosync having a sad day?
<Ukikie> I believe that debian-archive-keyring needed an update.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-21.22~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-21.22~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-21.22~18.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> general question: docker.io i386 test started failing because of "lxc launch ubuntu-daily:eoan/i386 docker -c security.nesting=true"
<LocutusOfBorg> is that normal? maybe daily i386 builds are not ship anymore? so can we skip such test?
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: Talk to stgrabe_r or the LXD team, and find out. If it's dropped, stop running that test on i386 IMHO.
<LocutusOfBorg> I think mapreri rbalint or amurray might want to ask ^^ (you all have some packages that are failing that test in -proposed) :)
 * Laney sees the work slide off LocutusOfBorg's shoulders
<LocutusOfBorg> meh, I'm getting usually blamed for trying to fix other people's uploads :) but I pinged him on -devel, my question here in -release channel wanted to be more general, such as "will we badtest all i386 in the next days, or something similar?"
<Laney> I dunno what the i386 plan is with respect to autopkgtest actually
<Laney> nobody's talked to me about it
<Laney> so carry on for now
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe this is not an issue, not sure... we might have a bunch of stuff migrating if we badtest i386
<sil2100> Laney: hey! This might be nothing, but I noticed that the pending-sru report hasn't been updated since Saturday - could you log into snakefruit for me and check if all is good with sru-report there?
<Laney> sil2100: ok, but I don't know where that's logged
<sil2100> Laney: I guess it should be ran via cron? I don't know if the output is logged anywhere, hmm
<sil2100> Laney: since sru-report usually just outputs the html webpage to stdout
<Laney> we get cron spam in the mailbox
<Laney> let me see
<Laney> if not I can just run it I guess
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg,Ukikie: yes, this is on my list to sort out today
<cjwatson> (autosync)
<cjwatson> Laney: it wouldn't be surprising if some stuff on snakefruit hung during Friday's network outage
<cjwatson> check start times and kill them if they're ancient
<Laney> I think there's a stuck process
 * Laney nods cjwatson 
<Laney> we had that with proposed-migration too
<sil2100> Laney, cjwatson: thanks guys o/
<sil2100> Since sru-report ran fine when I was running it locally
<Ukikie> cjwatson: That's what your remarks in -devel seemed to indicate, thanks btw. :)
<Laney> sil2100: Let's see if it works in 15 minutes
<sil2100> Laney: it works o/
<doko> finally, gcc-8 doesn't try to promote again \o/
<stgraber> Laney, LocutusOfBorg: if it's using ubuntu-daily, then those are the official cloud images, not the images that the LXD team generates, so not much I can do about those
<stgraber> for the ones that we generate ourselves, we do have i386 for eoan still (images:ubuntu/eoan/i386)
<Laney> ah right
<Laney> of course I can't generate an i386 autopkgtest image myself now for the same reason
<Laney> so like should we turn off i386 testing for eoan?
<Laney> this does feel a bit cart before horse though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lazr.restfulclient (xenial-proposed/main) [0.13.4-5ubuntu1 => 0.13.4-5ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lazr.restfulclient [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.13.4-5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfm-qt [source] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: openjdk-14 (eoan-proposed/primary) [14~4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-14 [source] (eoan-proposed) [14~4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinder (bionic-proposed/main) [2:12.0.7-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.7-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aptdaemon [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu14.1]
<vorlon> Laney: based on conversations w/ LP team, I expect we will want to use an amd64 image with i386 binaries installed via multiarch for testing; this of course isn't viable for all the packages that exist today and want testing
<Laney> vorlon: Something like that sounds good, if that is how we're to be using i386, yes. That'd require work to make possible, of course. I'm still worried that stopping image production before we've really got going on any of the work for this was premature...
<cjwatson> I thought I remembered us saying in London that the autopkgtest work needed to be done before the images were dropped
<cjwatson> ICBW but it would seem like the sort of thing I'd say :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjdk-14 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [14~4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjdk-14 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [14~4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> Laney: certainly; in practice the images were dropped per the original plan, before we changed course
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjdk-14 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [14~4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-14 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [14~4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-14 [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [14~4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-14 [i386] (eoan-proposed) [14~4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (disco-proposed/main) [10.1ubuntu9 => 10.1ubuntu9.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (cosmic-proposed/main) [10.1ubuntu7 => 10.1ubuntu7.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (bionic-proposed/main) [10.1ubuntu2.4 => 10.1ubuntu2.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: designate (bionic-proposed/main) [1:6.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:6.0.1-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjdk-14 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [14~4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<Laney> vorlon: ok, cool, so is there a chance they can be put back on then?
<Laney> (afk now; attempting a crossgrade - if you never see me again it was nice to work with you all)
<vorlon> Laney: in principle, though rcj might shoot me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (xenial-proposed/main) [9.4ubuntu4.8 => 9.4ubuntu4.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: edk2 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0~20180803.dd4cae4d-1ubuntu1 => 0~20180803.dd4cae4d-1ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-14 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [14~4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected base-files [source] (xenial-proposed) [9.4ubuntu4.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: edk2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20180205.c0d9813c-2 => 0~20180205.c0d9813c-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<infinity> vorlon: Being shot is a small price to pay.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (disco-proposed/main) [2:19.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 2:19.0.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<vorlon> ok so what's going on with ppc64el auotpkgtests?
<vorlon> Laney: I see that there are no bos01 runner units on the master, but I see no commits related to this in autopkgtest-cloud, no local changes to the checkout, and no discussion of this in scrollback
<vorlon> juliank: ^^ do you know anything?
<Laney> vorlon: bos01 is busted, see cRT #119339
<Laney> sorry if I forgot to document it
<vorlon> ok
<Laney> I was going to go to IS office hours tomorrow and ask for it to be worked on
<Laney> but feel free to give it a 999999999999 or whatever
<vorlon> well, it seems I can only set a deadline on that queue :P
<vorlon> which is not the most helpful
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: I further updated the test case on bug 183370 per sil2100's request. I have further updated the test case since you seem to be confused (or have confused me), so I hope it's crystal clear now.
<ubot5> bug 183370 in Me TV "Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_link_button_new_with_label: assertion `uri != NULL' failed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183370
<Eickmeyer> er... bug 1833740
<ubot5> bug 1833740 in ubuntustudio-installer (Ubuntu Disco) "[SRU] Option in ubuntustudio-installer pulling-in gdm3" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833740
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: ^
 * Eickmeyer accidentally a number
<bdmurray> Eickmeyer: I'm not confused about the test case I'm curious what you did to verify that the bug is fixed which lead you to tagging it verification-done-disco.
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: I did exactly what I just commented.
<bdmurray> Eickmeyer: Generally I expect to see something like "I installed ubuntustudio-installer version 1.2.3 from -proposed and I saw that ubuntustudio-gnome-branding was no longer an option".
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: ack, do you need that exact comment?
<bdmurray> No, this conversation will do for me but do you under the distinction between the test case and the verification process?
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: I do understand. Comment #5 was in reference to comment #3.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mu-editor [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2+dfsg-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (disco-proposed) [1:12.2-2ubuntu3.1]
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tmux [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.6-3ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sane-backends [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.27-1~experimental3ubuntu2.1]
<kc2bez> infinity: tsimonq2 asked me to talk to you about 2 CVE's we have in Calamares. CVE-2019-13178 and CVE-2019-13179
<kc2bez> We need to update the version and re-spin the iso for disco.
<kc2bez> Cherry picking an individual patch would be time consuming.
<tsimonq2> Can confirm. We're looking to update to the 3.2.11 release via a security team proposed PPA -> disco-proposed -> disco-security fun dance, unless you'd like to skip the middle step, since we'd run tests anyway.
<tsimonq2> I'm mentoring kc2bez on the packaging bits.
<infinity> kc2bez, tsimonq2: We don't generally respin installation media unless the bugs are amazingly dire.
<Laney> vorlon: bos01 is back
<Laney> ah, man, I missed a chance for an Eminem reference
<apw> Laney, how ... just how
<Laney> amateur
<cjwatson> LP Debian imports are working again
<doko> \o/
<Ukikie> Thank you very much, cjwatson!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (disco-proposed/main) [240-6ubuntu5.1 => 240-6ubuntu5.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intel-gmmlib [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [19.2.3+ds1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intel-gmmlib [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [19.2.3+ds1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ogdi-dfsg [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.1.0+ds-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ogdi-dfsg [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.1.0+ds-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libheif [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libheif [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapserver [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ogdi-dfsg [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.1.0+ds-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libheif [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapserver [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ogdi-dfsg [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.1.0+ds-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ogdi-dfsg [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.1.0+ds-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libheif [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pskc [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libheif [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-stetl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapserver [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja-mediainfo [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-bbmustache [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-gcrypt [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-bbmustache [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-gcrypt [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-sqlite3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensbi [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-sqlite3 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-applicationinsights [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.11.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapserver [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapserver [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cgecore [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-noise [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-a38 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dnaio [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dnaio [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-noise [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-split-settings [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-storages [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
<rbalint> the systemd sru for disco is not in eoan yet because systemd ftbfs in eoan for other reasons
<rbalint> infinity, ^
<infinity> rbalint: Oh, that's irksome.  What "other reasons"?
<infinity> Toolchain changes making it sad?
<rbalint> infinity, i guess so: https://launchpad.net/~rbalint/+archive/ubuntu/scratch2/+build/17239449
<infinity> rbalint: What does one search for to find the actual failures in that log?
<infinity> Ahh, FAIL uppercase.
<infinity> Segfaults.  Well, that's fun.
<infinity> rbalint: Alright, I can process the SRU without eoan.  Is the cherrypick queued up in a VCS or some such so we don't forget it?
<rbalint> infinity, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+git/systemd/+ref/ubuntu-eoan
<infinity> rbalint: Excellent.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (disco-proposed) [240-6ubuntu5.2]
<infinity> rbalint: +1 for commit attribution to Jeremy too.
<infinity> (I mean, it was a simple backport, but I like to see community people get cred here and there)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-bbmustache [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-gcrypt [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja-mediainfo [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensbi [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-applicationinsights [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.11.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-split-settings [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pskc [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-a38 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-storages [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cgecore [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-stetl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-sqlite3 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (disco-proposed/partner) [1:20190611.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 => 1:20190709.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (bionic-proposed/partner) [1:20190611.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1:20190709.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20190611.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20190709.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (cosmic-proposed/partner) [1:20190611.1-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 1:20190709.1-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dnaio [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-noise [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-bbmustache [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-gcrypt [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-bbmustache [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-gcrypt [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-sqlite3 [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-sqlite3 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dnaio [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-noise [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dnaio [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-noise [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ogdi-dfsg [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.1.0+ds-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (bionic-proposed/main) [0.96.24.32.9 => 0.96.24.32.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libheif [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1012.12~18.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1011.11] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1012.12~18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1011.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapserver [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libheif [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libheif [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libheif [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libheif [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libheif [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libheif [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapserver [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [7.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapserver [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [7.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapserver [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [7.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ogdi-dfsg [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [4.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ogdi-dfsg [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [4.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ogdi-dfsg [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [4.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapserver [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [7.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapserver [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [7.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ogdi-dfsg [i386] (eoan-proposed) [4.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapserver [i386] (eoan-proposed) [7.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ogdi-dfsg [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [4.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ogdi-dfsg [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [4.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-430 (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [430.26-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 430.26-0ubuntu0.18.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (bionic-proposed/main) [1:11.1-1ubuntu7.2 => 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<tseliot> sil2100: hey, I have just uploaded a fix ^ for the issues mentioned in LP: #1834603 . Can you have a look, please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1834603 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-430 (Ubuntu) "SRU request: Include the 430 driver in Ubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834603
<sil2100> tseliot: on it in 5 minutes!
<tseliot> sil2100: great, thanks a lot :)
<sil2100> tseliot: a quick question: I see "/bus/acpi/drivers/NVIDIA ACPI Video Driver" rules dropped in the upload, those are not needed anymore?
<tseliot> sil2100: that was removed in a merge request (originally in Eoan), since the code was more prone to race conditions.
<tseliot> sil2100: and their testing was based on hybrid graphics, which is why the ACPI line was there too. So I think we can safely get rid of that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-bbmustache [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Ah, ok! All clear then o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-gcrypt [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
<tseliot> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-430 [source] (bionic-proposed) [430.26-0ubuntu0.18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsoup2.4 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.62.1-1ubuntu0.1 => 2.62.1-1ubuntu0.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:20190709.1-0ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (disco-proposed) [1:20190709.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20190709.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20190709.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-sqlite3 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dnaio [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-noise [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-bbmustache [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-bbmustache [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-bbmustache [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-gcrypt [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-gcrypt [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-gcrypt [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-bbmustache [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-bbmustache [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-gcrypt [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-bbmustache [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-gcrypt [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-gcrypt [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-sqlite3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-sqlite3 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-sqlite3 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-sqlite3 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-sqlite3 [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-sqlite3 [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dnaio [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dnaio [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dnaio [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-noise [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-noise [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-noise [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dnaio [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dnaio [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-noise [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dnaio [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-noise [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-noise [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
<kyrofa> Hey bdmurray, we're blocked on a no-change rebuild of python-pygraphviz in bionic's unapproved queue, any chance you could help?
<bdmurray> kyrofa: there's always a chance ;-)
<kyrofa> Haha, pretty please, then?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pygraphviz [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4~rc1-1build2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.1 => 3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.2] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (disco-proposed) [18.01-0ubuntu7.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-symfony-contracts [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (bionic-proposed/main) [1.417.1 => 1.417.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-data [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0~20190709+git706d06c0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-http-message-factory [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-nyholm-psr7 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-masterminds-html5 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-psr-http-client [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-request-promise [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-debian-archvsync [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-psr-http-factory [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-request-promise [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [4.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-http-message-factory [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-nyholm-psr7 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unicode-data [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0~20190709+git706d06c0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-psr-http-client [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-masterminds-html5 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-psr-http-factory [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-debian-archvsync [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-symfony-contracts [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.2.0-8.9] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.2.0-8.9] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.2.0-8.9] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.2.0-8.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.2.0-8.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.2.0-8.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dgit [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [9.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-os-collect-config [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [10.3.0-1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-clue [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.3-57-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fdrtool [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.2.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-chbutils [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1+git20171026.a226cee-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-assertive.base [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-chbutils [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1+git20171026.a226cee-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fdrtool [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.2.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-discriminer [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1-29-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-jaeger-client [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-iso [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-referer-parser [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: q2-types [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [2019.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-clue [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.3-57-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-chbutils [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1+git20171026.a226cee-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-biocfilecache [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.8.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fdrtool [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.2.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-clue [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.3-57-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fdrtool [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.2.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-chbutils [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1+git20171026.a226cee-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-clue [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.3-57-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-chbutils [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1+git20171026.a226cee-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fdrtool [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.2.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-has-secure-token [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-clue [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.3-57-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fdrtool [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.2.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-chbutils [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1+git20171026.a226cee-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.4.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.4.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.4.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.4.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Correct, and this is pretty bad for a bug.
<tsimonq2> infinity: If you don't think it's worth respinning for, it'd be good to at least do the update.
<tsimonq2> infinity: However, if we're telling users, "hey, install this Calamares update before you do the install," you'd think we should just respin the ISO, right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.4.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.4.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-clue [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3-57-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-cowplot [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dgit [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [9.2] (no packageset)
<infinity> tsimonq2: And how do you plan to address people who installed with the broken installer and now have the incorrect config?
<LocutusOfBorg> why is dateutils trying to get autosyncd and fail?
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean, removed by vorlon months ago, same version in unstable, shouldn't it just be discarded by autosync script=
<LocutusOfBorg> ?
<cjwatson> Did you look at the auto-sync log to see what it says?
<cjwatson> Or at the auto-sync script?
<LocutusO-> I don't remember where the autosync script is located...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dgit [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [9.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dgit [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [9.2]
<cjwatson> Trying to work out what investigation you've done so far before spending time on it
<cjwatson> auto-sync is in ubuntu-archive-tools
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intel-gmmlib [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [19.2.3+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-os-collect-config [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [10.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.4.9+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [3.4.9+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [3.4.9+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-biocfilecache [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-clue [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3-57-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-clue [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.3-57-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-clue [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3-57-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intel-gmmlib [i386] (eoan-proposed) [19.2.3+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [3.4.9+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [3.4.9+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-clue [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3-57-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-clue [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.3-57-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted q2-types [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2019.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-assertive.base [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [i386] (eoan-proposed) [3.4.9+dfsg-1]
<LocutusO-> cjwatson, let me rephrase a little bit more
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-clue [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.3-57-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-cowplot [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fdrtool [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fdrtool [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fdrtool [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-chbutils [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1+git20171026.a226cee-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-chbutils [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1+git20171026.a226cee-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-chbutils [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1+git20171026.a226cee-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-discriminer [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1-29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fdrtool [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-chbutils [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1+git20171026.a226cee-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-chbutils [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1+git20171026.a226cee-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fdrtool [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-chbutils [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1+git20171026.a226cee-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fdrtool [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.15-1]
<LocutusO-> I remember some time ago, seeing in autosync log stuff like "trying to add foobar" "foobar was removed by because of $reason" and then deleting it from the list
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-has-secure-token [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-jaeger-client [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-iso [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-referer-parser [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
<cjwatson> It's certainly possible there's a logic bug there
<cjwatson> The basic check still exists so this must be a corner case of some kind
<LocutusO-> I'm trying to bzr log to see if something has changed
<cjwatson> I think this is more likely to be a corner case related to the copy from disco to eoan happening in the middle
<cjwatson> Since it was removed from disco-proposed, not disco proper
<LocutusO-> oh it might make sense
<LocutusO-> in any case, I fixed it in Debian and uploaded in deferred/10, so it will hopefully be autosyncd
<cjwatson> Oh, I know, the "was this removed from Ubuntu" check is only performed on ones that aren't currently in the target suite
<cjwatson> This package is in the target suite, just at a different version
<cjwatson> So it's a missing auto-sync feature
<cjwatson> Slightly annoying but not fatal
<LocutusO-> I think it tries to copy everytime and then fail, but I agree :) not a big deal
<LocutusO-> so cjwatson If I'm reading it right, around line 572 of the script something like: if not published_in_source_series(options, difference) && published_version >= debian_version:
<LocutusO-> might help?
<cjwatson> That doesn't sound particularly right
<LocutusO-> this is probably the first time I read the script, I don't know how functions are called...
<cjwatson> Better might be to make already_in_target_series check whether the given version was ever previously in the destination archive at all (and rename the function)
<cjwatson> Would need to add a little more logging too
<LocutusO-> so the line just below 572... I was unsure about which one was the function giving the problem
<LocutusO-> I might try to craft some patch
<cjwatson> Neither is "the function giving the problem" as such, given that it's a missing check rather than an incorrect one
<cjwatson> But it's certainly impossible that making the published_in_source_series check *stricter* would help
<LocutusO-> the function "missing a feature" :)
<cjwatson> (Given that it's not firing as it is)
<cjwatson> Anyway, the sense of the check is about the target, not the source
<LocutusO-> got it, it is clear now (not the code yet) but the idea
<LocutusO-> cjwatson, I don't want to give only bad news, but the code diff generation is again stopped, is is because of the outage?
<cjwatson> Bleh, let's see
<cjwatson> Last job started at 21:36 last night
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-assertive.sets [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-i18n-spec [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> LocutusO-: Running again now, thanks
<cjwatson> (actually a while ago)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5QZcq7j3Wy/ something like that works
<LocutusOfBorg> if you ack and say that you can merge, I can add some verbosity, and drop entirely the call to "already_in_target_series" because it is useless now
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: It would be much easier to tell whether it makes sense if already_in_target_series were deleted (including the function definition), because then the diff would be useful.  Also I think it should be called "already_in_target_archive"
<cjwatson> There's no "previous" here, really
<LocutusOfBorg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rj2KwGf2HJ/
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: I think I'd also want to see the result of a dry-run to make sure that it's not doing anything unexpected :)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: (though that's only useful after there's more logging)
<LocutusOfBorg> I can paste you the output, of course
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, the second patch renamed the function (sorry I did before your suggestion), and added a logging when the previous version is found
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: OK, that's still not what I need to see, because the old already_in_target_series function is still defined so I don't get a diff between the old and new functions
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: Looking more promising though; after that's done could you move it to an MP, since that's better for line-by-line comments?
<LocutusOfBorg> nice, thanks to my change, I like
<LocutusOfBorg> Previous publication for hidrd with version: 0.2.0-12 found in Ubuntu. Not syncing
<LocutusOfBorg> I found another one LOL
<LocutusOfBorg> Previous publication for osmo-hlr with version: 0.2.1-4 found in Ubuntu. Not syncing
<LocutusOfBorg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f65SCth3jG/
<LocutusOfBorg> more refined function
<cjwatson> OK, can we move this to an MP now please?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2fZmQZFH9w/
<LocutusOfBorg> example of output
<cjwatson> I have some line-by-line comments but it will be better there
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, after I understand what you asked about deletions
<LocutusOfBorg> anyway, lunch time and I'll try to resort my bzr foo
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks a ton!
<cjwatson> I think you've more or less done what I asked for about deletions now, though I have some quibbles about naming and logging details
<cjwatson> But that's line-comment material
<cjwatson> Hm, need to think about semantics around the pgpdump case too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, the pgpdump is not scary I think...
<LocutusOfBorg> the ubuntu version is higher wrt the debian one and deleted, not syncing is correct
<LocutusOfBorg> anyway, polishing and opening a merge request or whatever you call
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: I haven't decided whether it's scary, but I'm not sure it's quite correct for this.  Will have a think when I'm not doing N other things
<LocutusOfBorg> at least it doesn't change the current behaviour :)
<LocutusOfBorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/ubuntu-archive-tools/ubuntu-archive-tools/+merge/369946
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, ^^ please don't shoot at me if I made bzr mistakes! it took a while to even understand how to "fork" :)
<cjwatson> Ack, will review in a bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1046.51] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1046.51]
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, interesting thing, fakesync doesn't spot old packages, that have been epoched in the meanwhile
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. syncpackage sysvbanner --fakesync doesn't work
<LocutusOfBorg> also quotatool was in the same issue
<cjwatson> OK, sorry, this is too much for me to think of today
<LocutusOfBorg> this is not an issue, I'm just telling you that trying to syncpackage quotatool resulted in a lot of "errors" shown in the commandline
<LocutusOfBorg> so probably your log was full
<cjwatson> I'm still working out the fix for this txpkgupload bug and it's taking most of my brain
<cjwatson> Please don't tell me about trhis
<cjwatson> If it's not an issue I don't need to know :)
<cjwatson> I don't maintain syncpackage anyway
<LocutusOfBorg> bdrung, ^^ maybe you want to know
<LocutusOfBorg> syncpackage is not spotting the issue if the package had an old tarball in the archive, but in the meanwhile version was bumped, epoch and then it comes to the original version
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. quotatool and sysvbanner are two packages that were trying to be syncd by syncpackage on each iteration
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1051.56] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1051.56]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (xenial-proposed/main) [1.361.3 => 1.361.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-antidote [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bs58 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cast [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-antidote [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cookie [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bufstream [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cssparser [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.25.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-antidote [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bs58 [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bufstream [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-endian-type [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-kamadak-exif [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bs58 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-errno [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel-derives [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mio-named-pipes [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-antidote [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bufstream [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cast [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cast [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cookie [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bs58 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cast [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bufstream [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nibble-vec [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cookie [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bs58 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cookie [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cast [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-endian-type [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-endian-type [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-errno [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-kamadak-exif [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mio-named-pipes [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cssparser [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.25.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-endian-type [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-errno [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-kamadak-exif [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-errno [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-endian-type [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bufstream [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel-derives [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-kamadak-exif [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mio-named-pipes [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-xoshiro [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sloppy-rfc4880 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tfortune [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel-derives [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mio-named-pipes [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro-hack [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tinytemplate [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel-derives [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-security-framework-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nibble-vec [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nibble-vec [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro-hack [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-xoshiro [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-security-framework-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mio-named-pipes [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-xoshiro [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nibble-vec [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-xoshiro [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro-hack [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-security-framework-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tfortune [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-security-framework-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sloppy-rfc4880 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cssparser [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.25.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro-hack [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-security-framework-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sloppy-rfc4880 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tinytemplate [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tinytemplate [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tfortune [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel-derives [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sloppy-rfc4880 [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tinytemplate [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro-hack [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tfortune [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tinytemplate [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-errno [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-kamadak-exif [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nibble-vec [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tfortune [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-antidote [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-xoshiro [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-antidote [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bs58 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bufstream [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cast [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cookie [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cssparser [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.25.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel-derives [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-endian-type [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-errno [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-kamadak-exif [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mio-named-pipes [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nibble-vec [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-xoshiro [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-proc-macro-hack [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sloppy-rfc4880 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-security-framework-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tinytemplate [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tfortune [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Likely via a postinst script in lubuntu-default-settings.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-security-framework-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tinytemplate [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sloppy-rfc4880 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tfortune [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cookie [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-endian-type [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-kamadak-exif [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nibble-vec [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-xoshiro [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-endian-type [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-endian-type [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cssparser [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.25.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-errno [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro-hack [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-endian-type [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-diesel-derives [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mio-named-pipes [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-errno [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-antidote [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bs58 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cast [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-errno [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nibble-vec [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-xoshiro [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bs58 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cast [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-antidote [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-kamadak-exif [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tfortune [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cookie [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bufstream [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-rs [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bufstream [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cssparser [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.25.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro-hack [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sloppy-rfc4880 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tinytemplate [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tinytemplate [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tfortune [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel-derives [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-kamadak-exif [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-diesel-derives [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sloppy-rfc4880 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tinytemplate [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-errno [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-security-framework-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tfortune [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tinytemplate [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mio-named-pipes [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> tsimonq2: So, you see where I'm going with this (maybe).  If a package update can fix it for alreay-broken installations, then fixing the installer in 19.04 is non-critical.  Sure, there's a very brief post-install window where they're vulnerable, but it's not a remote vuln, and not a particularly attractive attack vector, and it's a small window.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro-hack [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro-hack [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-xoshiro [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-security-framework-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sloppy-rfc4880 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-antidote [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cast [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro-hack [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-security-framework-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tfortune [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-xoshiro [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bs58 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-security-framework-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding [i386] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nibble-vec [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-xoshiro [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mio-named-pipes [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nibble-vec [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-diesel-derives [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nibble-vec [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-assertive.sets [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mio-named-pipes [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sloppy-rfc4880 [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bufstream [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tinytemplate [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-diesel-derives [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: dpf-plugins (eoan-proposed/primary) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest [i386] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-xoshiro [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-proc-macro-hack [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tfortune [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-diesel-derives [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-kamadak-exif [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-security-framework-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-kamadak-exif [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mio-named-pipes [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cssparser [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.25.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-errno [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
<tsimonq2> infinity: Ahh, well that's fair.
<bdmurray> vorlon: the sru-report hasn't run in a while...
 * rbasak was going to start his SRU shift shortly
<vorlon> bdmurray: looks like there are some hung processes, probably due to the previous network issues
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iputils [source] (bionic-proposed) [3:20161105-1ubuntu3]
<vorlon> bdmurray: killed and running manually now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [10ubuntu0.14.04.3 => 19.5.1~ubuntu14.04.1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> vorlon: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dkms [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3-3ubuntu9.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted designate [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.0.1-0ubuntu1.1]
<rbasak> bdmurray: ^ are you processing these? I'm available for SRU work now. We can coordinate, or if it's easier I can skip today.
<vorlon> bdmurray: sru-report completed successfully
<ahasenack> rbasak: wrt srus, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833039 is green (my apache sru)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1833039 in apache2 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "18.04/Apache2: rejecting client initiated renegotiation due to openssl 1.1.1" [High,Fix committed]
<ahasenack> rbasak: it's that other openssl 1.1.1 regression in bionic
<ahasenack> the bug title is a bit wrong now, the actual error was something else, but still due to an openssl 1.1.1 change
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted edk2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0~20180205.c0d9813c-2ubuntu0.1]
<bdmurray> rbasak: I am trying to make up for yesterday a bit but I'm happy to stop.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted edk2 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0~20180803.dd4cae4d-1ubuntu1.1]
<rbasak> bdmurray: I wouldn't want to make you stop!
<rbasak> bdmurray: how about I work the Xenial queue and ping if I see the same upload in a newer release?
<rbasak> bdmurray: I'm looking at blktrace which is for Xenial and Bionic.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blktrace [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.0-2+deb9u1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blktrace [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-2+deb9u1ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-properties [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.96.24.32.10]
 * rbasak is rebasing juliank's Xenial upload of apport as it got trumped by security
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:11.1-1ubuntu7.3]
 * rbasak is done reviewing apport in Xenial but cannot comment in the bug due to Launchpad timeouts - will try again later.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsoup2.4 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.62.1-1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apport [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.20.1-0ubuntu2.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemtap [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.9-2ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted postgresql-9.5 [source] (xenial-proposed) [9.5.18-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
 * rbasak finishes SRUs for the day
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aiorwlock [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
<RikMills> ppc64el processing of test queue is slow. can something be kicked/fixed there in short term?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: musescore [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
<Laney> no
<Laney> It's being looked into though.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: musescore [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
<RikMills> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: musescore [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: musescore [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (bionic-proposed/main) [3.22.30-1ubuntu3 => 3.22.30-1ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: musescore [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: musescore [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, good morning, diff code generation looks like stopped again :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1011.11~18.04.1] (kernel)
<cjwatson> good morning to meeeee
<cjwatson> I started on a branch to upgrade the HTTP client code used as part of the librarian client, which ought to help with things getting stuck in this way, but I ran into a complicated rabbit-hole with porting over the paranoid Content-Length enforcement which I haven't yet figured out how to resolve
<cjwatson> anyway, hopefully unstuck now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1011.11~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aiorwlock [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted musescore [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted musescore [i386] (eoan-proposed) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted musescore [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-i18n-spec [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted musescore [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted musescore [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted musescore [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-assertive.sets [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-antidote [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-antidote [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bs58 [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-antidote [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-antidote [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bs58 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bs58 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bufstream [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bufstream [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cast [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cast [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cast [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bs58 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bufstream [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cast [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bs58 [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cast [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bufstream [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
<tkamppeter> sil2100, could you pass the Bionic SRU of bug 1763520 to -proposed? Thanks.
<ubot5> bug 1763520 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Bionic) "after upgrade to bionic, printing fails without explanation / logs / debuggability" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763520
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-diesel-derives [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-rs [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-rs [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-rs [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-endian-type [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-endian-type [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-errno [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-errno [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-rs [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-endian-type [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-endian-type [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-rs [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-errno [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-endian-type [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-kamadak-exif [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mio-named-pipes [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nibble-vec [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-kamadak-exif [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mio-named-pipes [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
<sil2100> tkamppeter: sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk+3.0 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.22.30-1ubuntu4]
<LocutusOfBorg> Eickmeyer,  Eickmeyer[m] hello, FYI ubuntustudio-meta will need a refresh because musescore (not yet accepted) changed from musescore to musescore3
<LocutusOfBorg> can you please do the magick?
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't remember if suggestions are a problem wrt britney, maybe it will just migrate
<sil2100> Laney: argh! My eyes! Why all gstreamer uploads follow the ~18.04.1 versioning but gstreamer-vaapi suddenly goes "screw that all" and is ~ubuntu18.04.1! ;p
<sil2100> (it's just a nitpick, it's all good)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-libav1.0 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.14.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-plugins-bad1.0 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.14.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-plugins-base1.0 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.14.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
<Laney> sil2100: oops, sry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-plugins-good1.0 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.14.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-plugins-ugly1.0 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.14.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
<Laney> correct to be annoyed by that  :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-python1.0 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.14.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
<sil2100> Laney: it's fine, it's just versioning, and both are correct!
<Laney> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-rtsp-server1.0 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.14.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gstreamer-editing-services1.0 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.14.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gstreamer-vaapi [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.14.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gstreamer1.0 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.14.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
<apw> sil2100, sadly ~ubuntu18.04.1 > ~18.04.1
<Laney> yeah but it doesn't matter in this case
<Laney> got some ppc64el test instances going
<Laney> queue should start to move a bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-doorkeeper-i18n [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<tkamppeter> sil2100, there are two failed autopkg tests triggered by the GTK upload to bionic-proposed, in apport. They do not look much like caused by my patch. Could you have a look at them and/or perhaps restart them? Thanks.
<Laney> Those emails are reporting when there are still tests in progress :(
<sil2100> It really shouldn't do that, but I will investigate
<sil2100> Since at least britney needs to think the tests are finished
<sil2100> That being said, maybe I did mix up something
<sil2100> I mean, I don't think anyone got any false notifications so far?
<sil2100> Like, did anyone notice getting a bug comment when there was actually no failure?
<sil2100> (sooner or later)
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer1.0/+bug/1832123/comments/17
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1832123 in gstreamer1.0 (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Bugfix release 1.14.5" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_excuses.html#gst-plugins-good1.0
 * Laney checks that it's not because someone retried
<Laney> nope
<sil2100> Ok, this looks like a valid bug then!
<sil2100> ;p
<Laney> and 18 is for -base which has some in progress, no failures yet
<Laney> gtk+3.0 has failures but also isn't all finished
<Laney> fun :P
<sil2100> Let me look into that in a bit
<sil2100> I've got some logs so I can dig into the details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iproute2 (disco-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1ubuntu2 => 4.18.0-1ubuntu2.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (disco-proposed) [10.1ubuntu9.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (cosmic-proposed) [10.1ubuntu7.1]
<Laney> guess this means the tests aren't good enough ;)
<Eickmeyer> LocutusOfBorg: I can definitely do that (US Pacific time, just woke up over here)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.22.0~b1~git2019071110.e62f07d98-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
<LocutusOfBorg> Eickmeyer, it migrated, so I don't have hurry anymore...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (bionic-proposed) [10.1ubuntu2.5]
<Eickmeyer> LocutusOfBorg: Saw that. Still updating the seed.
<Eickmeyer> LocutusOfBorg: I'm surprised there's no transitional dummy package.
<LocutusOfBorg> Eickmeyer, I'm surprised too
<Eickmeyer> sil2100: Have you stared re-reviewing dpf-plugins?
<Eickmeyer> *started
<Eickmeyer> LocutusOfBorg: Meta updated and uploaded. Thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<teward> Eickmeyer: things've been crazy lately lol xD
<teward> probably the answer will be "no"
<Eickmeyer> teward:  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (xenial-proposed) [9.4ubuntu4.9]
<teward> sil2100: vorlon: can either of you peek at dpf-plugins in eoan NEW for the Ubuntu Studio team?  They're eager to include that (and it got sponsored up by me after my review)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libminion-backend-sqlite-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.002-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmoox-shorthas-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.190320-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtext-ansi-util-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.230-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strum-macros [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcircle-fe-gtk-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.173170-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevent-distributor-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strum [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winreg [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcolor-ansi-util-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.162-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strum [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winutil [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libio-async-ssl-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-widestring [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-async-http-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.44-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-async-http-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtickit-widget-floatbox-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvariable-disposition-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winreg [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstring-elide-parts-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtickit-widget-scrollbox-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtickit-console-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strum-macros [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strum [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strum [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strum-macros [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strum [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winutil [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strum-macros [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-widestring [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strum-macros [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-widestring [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winreg [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-widestring [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winreg [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winreg [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winutil [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winutil [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winutil [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-widestring [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-advantage-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [19.5.1~ubuntu14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcircle-fe-gtk-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.173170-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevent-distributor-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libminion-backend-sqlite-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [4.002-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcolor-ansi-util-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.162-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libio-async-ssl-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmoox-shorthas-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.190320-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstring-elide-parts-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtext-ansi-util-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.230-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtickit-widget-floatbox-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvariable-disposition-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.004-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1:3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1:3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1:3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-async-http-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.44-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtickit-console-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1:3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1:3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-async-http-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1:3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtickit-widget-scrollbox-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-doorkeeper-i18n [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strum-macros [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-widestring [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strum [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strum-macros [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-widestring [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winutil [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winutil [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strum [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winutil [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-widestring [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strum-macros [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-widestring [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winreg [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-widestring [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winreg [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winreg [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strum-macros [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strum [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strum [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winutil [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winutil [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strum-macros [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-widestring [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strum [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winreg [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strum-macros [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strum [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-widestring [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winreg [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strum-macros [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winreg [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strum [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winutil [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cookie [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cookie [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cssparser [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.25.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cookie [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cookie [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmu-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.191300-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-d3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-async-matrix-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: q2-cutadapt [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2019.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-d3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [4.13.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted q2-cutadapt [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2019.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmu-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.191300-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winreg [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-async-matrix-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winutil [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: hi, have you seen that your diffoscope upload to revert file 5.37 support doesn't seem to have fixed the autopkgtests?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.22.0~b1~git2019071110.e62f07d98-0ubuntu2] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-dumper-compact-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.004000-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libansilove [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libansilove [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libansilove [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libansilove [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e-antic [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e-antic [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e-antic [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e-antic [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e-antic [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libansilove [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e-antic [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libansilove [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (xenial-proposed/main) [9.4ubuntu4.9 => 9.4ubuntu4.10] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (xenial-proposed) [9.4ubuntu4.10]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, it does! I wanted to fix the tcsh upload later, because I want to point Debian to a failure log, in case it is needed, and I was almost sure that it wasn't needed... strange testsuite is strange
<LocutusOfBorg> anyhow, already uploaded
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I stole your gap-io merge, I'm trying to finish the gap-io transition
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody please cleanup NBS in proposed?
<LocutusOfBorg> old binaries left on amd64: libqgis-3d3.4.8, libqgis-analysis3.4.8, libqgis-app3.4.8, libqgis-core3.4.8, libqgis-gui3.4.8, libqgis-native3.4.8, libqgis-server3.4.8, libqgisgrass7-3.4.8, libqgispython3.4.8 (from 3.4.8+dfsg-2)
<LocutusOfBorg> I think this should lend the qgis/gdal transition
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, ^^ :D
<LocutusOfBorg> also please accept libansilove
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libansilove [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libansilove [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libansilove [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libansilove [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libansilove [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libansilove [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e-antic [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e-antic [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e-antic [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e-antic [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e-antic [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e-antic [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansilove [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansilove [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansilove [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansilove [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansilove [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansilove [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansilove [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansilove [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansilove [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-dumper-compact-perl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.004000-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansilove [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansilove [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansilove [i386] (eoan-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: designate (bionic-proposed/main) [1:6.0.1-0ubuntu1.1 => 1:6.0.1-0ubuntu1.2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<coreycb> tjaalton: hello, if you have any cycles for your SRU rota today we have cinder and designate in the bionic unapproved queue that fix ftbfs in bionic-proposed. i've also synced with folks since to make sure we're on the same page with ensuring packages build before hand.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (disco-proposed/main) [13.2.6-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 => 13.2.6-0ubuntu0.19.04.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: p4est [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: p4est [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: p4est [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: p4est [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2-2] (no packageset)
<jamespage> bdmurray: hello - I've just shoved a ceph upload into the disco UNAPPROVED queue to resolve a disco specific issue and a more general py3 problem
<jamespage> any chance we can get that into proposed today so we can start testing with the aim of releasing next week?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (disco-proposed/main) [3.32.2+git20190626-1ubuntu1~19.04.1 => 3.32.2+git20190711-1ubuntu1~19.04.1] (desktop-core, desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keystone (disco-proposed/main) [2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<jamespage> bdmurray: also there is a ceph in the UNAPPROVED queue for bionic which has been there for a month - I just noticed a ping on the bug report for a user waiting for that update
<jamespage> any chance we can get that ACK'ed as well?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (disco-proposed/main) [1.178.2 => 1.178.3] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (bionic-proposed/main) [1.173.8 => 1.173.9] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (xenial-proposed/main) [1.157.21 => 1.157.22] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected linux-firmware [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.173.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (bionic-proposed/main) [1.173.8 => 1.173.9] (core, kernel)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: gap-io> thanks, I was looking at that package yesterday while clearing out stale autopkgtest hints and hadn't noticed I was TIL
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: congress [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [9.0.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (bionic-proposed/main) [0.96.24.32.10 => 0.96.24.32.11] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (xenial-proposed/main) [0.96.20.8 => 0.96.20.9] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<teward> SRU team: a no-change rebuild has been pushed to bionic-proposed for NGINX, it needs to be rebuilt against OpenSSL 1.1.1 which was SRU'd to get full TLS 1.3 support(s) in its arguments.  This was noticed by Upstream.
<teward> if we can get the no change rebuild accepted that'd be appreciated.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nginx (bionic-proposed/main) [1.14.0-0ubuntu1.2 => 1.14.0-0ubuntu1.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cflow [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (disco-proposed) [1.178.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.173.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.157.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.9-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.9-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.9-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.9-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.9-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.9-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pkgconf [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pkgconf [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pkgconf [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pkgconf [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pkgconf [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-colours [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argon2rs [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-buffered-reader [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-queue [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ctor [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-colours [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-buffered-reader [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argon2rs [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-queue [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-colours [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-buffered-reader [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ctor [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-core [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-more [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.19.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gif [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hash [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop-util [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argon2rs [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ctor [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.19.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hash [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-queue [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gif [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-more [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-humansize [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pkgconf [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-more [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-humansize [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-locale-config [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-output-vt100 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-png [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-core [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop-util [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-output-vt100 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.19.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mach-o-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pound [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-locale-config [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nettle-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tiff [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-version-compare [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-core [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-png [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mach-o-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-buf [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-colours [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argon2rs [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gif [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nettle-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-buf [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-colours [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hash [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-version-compare [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argon2rs [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tiff [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-buffered-reader [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-queue [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ctor [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-humansize [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-locale-config [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-buffered-reader [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ctor [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-queue [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop-util [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pound [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-core [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-more [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.19.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gif [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hash [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-humansize [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop-util [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-output-vt100 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tiff [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pound [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-more [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hash [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop-util [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-png [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-version-compare [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-core [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-humansize [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-buf [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.19.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nettle-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gif [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-locale-config [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-output-vt100 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-locale-config [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-png [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-output-vt100 [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-png [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-buf [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-version-compare [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tiff [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-buf [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nettle-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nettle-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-version-compare [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tiff [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pound [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-colours [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-queue [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argon2rs [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-buffered-reader [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ctor [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-core [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-more [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gif [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.19.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hash [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-humansize [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop-util [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-locale-config [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nettle-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-output-vt100 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-png [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-buf [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tiff [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-version-compare [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pound [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pound [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
<mitya57> Can someone please force-badtest webcamoid/8.5.0+dfsg-2/ppc64el? GCC gets killed, presumably out of memory, anyway not caused by Qt changes (as it fails against itself too).
<mitya57> Probably caused by GCC version change.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmake (bionic-proposed/main) [3.10.2-1ubuntu2 => 3.10.2-1ubuntu2.18.04.1] (core)
<vorlon> mitya57: I was just looking at that, but I'm validating that the failure is reproducible in the release pocket before doing so (i.e., someone triggering that particular test before me would've expedited getting the hint added)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pound [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-buf [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pound [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-version-compare [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ansi-colours [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-buffered-reader [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ctor [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-more [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gif [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-humansize [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-locale-config [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-output-vt100 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tiff [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-core [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-argon2rs [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling-core [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hash [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nettle-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pound [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-png [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-buf [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-queue [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop-util [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-locale-config [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-version-compare [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gettext-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.19.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tiff [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-png [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pound [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gif [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-locale-config [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nettle-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-output-vt100 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-png [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tiff [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-buf [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-version-compare [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-core [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pound [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nettle-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-png [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-buf [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-version-compare [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.19.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hash [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop-util [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-locale-config [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tiff [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-more [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hash [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-output-vt100 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gif [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-buf [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pound [i386] (eoan-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling-core [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-more [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gettext-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.19.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gif [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hash [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-humansize [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop-util [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-output-vt100 [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tiff [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ctor [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-more [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hash [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop-util [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-png [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ansi-colours [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-buffered-reader [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-queue [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ctor [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling-core [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-humansize [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-version-compare [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-buffered-reader [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gettext-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.19.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argon2rs [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nettle-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-queue [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ansi-colours [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-argon2rs [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-buffered-reader [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-queue [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gif [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-humansize [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-locale-config [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tiff [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-argon2rs [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-queue [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hash [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nettle-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.22.0~b1~git2019071110.e62f07d98-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-buffered-reader [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop-util [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.22.0~b1~git2019071110.e62f07d98-0ubuntu2] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ctor [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-version-compare [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.9-1]
<RikMills> vorlon: I did exactly that this morning: https://i.imgur.com/coJjsof.png
<vorlon> oh
<vorlon> mitya57, RikMills sorry for being blind
<vorlon> hint added
<RikMills> ty :)
<mitya57> vorlon: thanks!
<mitya57> According to update_output_notest.txt it should get accepted on next britney run.
<RikMills> mitya57: it did!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ansi-colours [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-buf [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pound [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gettext-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.19.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mach-o-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nettle-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-png [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-buf [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling-core [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mach-o-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tiff [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-locale-config [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-version-compare [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-png [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, can you please hint reprotest/i386? I see you did try, it is regressed in release and passed only twice in history
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pkgconf [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-more [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gettext-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.19.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-humansize [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-locale-config [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-output-vt100 [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling-core [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gif [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-output-vt100 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-more [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop-util [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ansi-colours [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ctor [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling-core [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gettext-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.19.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hash [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-humansize [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-argon2rs [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-more [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hash [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ctor [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop-util [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gif [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pkgconf [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ansi-colours [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-argon2rs [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-buffered-reader [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-queue [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-queue [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ansi-colours [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-buffered-reader [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-queue [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-argon2rs [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ctor [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-buffered-reader [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cflow [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1:1.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted p4est [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted p4est [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pkgconf [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pkgconf [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted congress [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [9.0.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted p4est [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pkgconf [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted p4est [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pkgconf [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 5.2.30-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 5.2.30-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-dfsg-2~ubuntu18.04.5 => 5.2.30-dfsg-0~ubuntu18.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-hwe (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-dfsg-3~ubuntu18.04.3 => 5.2.30-dfsg-0~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.16.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.16.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.16.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.16.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.16.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.16.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: malcontent [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: viking [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: viking [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: viking [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: viking [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: viking [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: viking [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, would it be possible to have dav1d/i386 built? we are getting BD-uninst on vlc/ffmpeg and so on
<slyon> hey! My streamlink 1.4.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1 upload made it to -proposed. It fixes the tests in combination with fonts-font-awesome (from -proposed), could someone please trigger that test for me https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=groovy&arch=amd64&package=streamlink&trigger=fonts-font-awesome%2F5.0.10%2Breally4.7.0%7Edfsg-2 (for amd64, arm64, armhf, ppc64el, s390x)?
<seb128> slyon, hey, triggered now
<slyon> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-drivers-common (focal-proposed/main) [1:0.8.1.1 => 1:0.8.4~0.20.04.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<rbalint> ubuntu-release please merge those few hints
<rbalint> https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/386878
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, can a package in universe depend on something in multiverse?
<cjwatson> No
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, so why britney is letting bumblebee-nvidia migrate on amd64 if it is obviously not installable?
<LocutusOfBorg> it is now failing to migrate because armhf depends on stuff in restricted, but for some reasons, it didn't fail for amd64
<LocutusOfBorg> I tried on a clean chroot, with only main and universe, bumblebee-nvidia on amd64 is not installable.
<cjwatson> It's disallowed by policy.  I'm not asserting that that's correctly enforced everywhere
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, got it, I'm just asking if somebody will fix the britney configuration or not, and if its better to fix bumblebee or whatever... I admit I'm lost, I don't even know how much of such packages exist and how to find them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected linux-restricted-modules-hwe [sync] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-62.56~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openldap (eoan-proposed/main) [2.4.48+dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 => 2.4.48+dfsg-1ubuntu1.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfs-linux (focal-proposed/main) [0.8.3-1ubuntu12.1 => 0.8.3-1ubuntu12.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-110.111] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-41.45] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-110.111] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-41.45] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1029.31~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-186.216] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-41.45] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-41.45] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1031.33~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-41.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-41.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-41.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-41.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eog (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.2-0ubuntu1 => 3.36.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: epiphany-browser (focal-proposed/universe) [3.36.2-0ubuntu1 => 3.36.3-0ubuntu1] (desktop-extra)
<vorlon> xnox: why did you think you needed to copy the package to groovy-proposed to get a build record?  There should've been one already when the archive opened
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rabbitmq-server [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.10-1ubuntu0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-boxes (focal-proposed/universe) [3.36.3-0ubuntu1.1 => 3.36.5-0ubuntu1] (desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1031.33~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-110.111]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1029.31~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-110.111]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rabbitmq-server [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.5.7-1ubuntu0.16.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:8.4.0-0ubuntu7.5]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: dav1d/i386> sure, I'll queue it up.  Did you see my feedback about pocketsphinx being a no-go for ffmpeg?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-41.45~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-41.45~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-41.45~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-41.45~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I already fixed that :)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: ok; I needed to know that so that I can revert the whitelist changes
<LocutusOfBorg> ohhhhhhh sorryyyyyyyyy :D
<LocutusOfBorg> btw can you please kick this out (again) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsis-base-java/18.09~pre1+git20180827.fe4953e+dfsg-1build1 =
<LocutusOfBorg> I syncd because of auto-sync wrong output, this is what I'm trying to address in the merge request I opened
<LocutusOfBorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/ubuntu-archive-tools/sync/+merge/374390
<LocutusOfBorg> you removed it, I put it back :(
<vorlon> ok, let's see
<LocutusOfBorg> should I no-change rebuild dav1d?
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, a guidance on bunblebee issue would be appreciated. bumblebee-nvidia/amd64 is universe, but is installable only with multiverse packages, same for bumblebee-nvidia/armhf that needs restricted pocket.
<LocutusOfBorg> unfortunately this policy violation is already in release pocket, because britney checks universe/restricted but not universe/multiverse mismatches
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: dav1d> should only require a self-copy (done)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<vorlon> bumbleee> no time to look at that currently
<LocutusOfBorg> mine is a general question, about the archive being broken
<LocutusOfBorg> "policy broken" :)
<vorlon> so what guidance are you looking for?  the britney policy should almost certainly be fixed if it's not enforcing
<vorlon> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.html doesn't appear to track multiverse vs universe mismatches
<vorlon> (probably because promoting from multiverse to universe to fix component mismatches is almost always wrong)
<LocutusOfBorg> my opinion is that bumblebee-nvidia/amd64, being uninstallable on amd64 without multiverse enabled should have never migrated in the first place
<vorlon> correct
<vorlon> this is clearly a bug in the britney policy enforcement
<LocutusOfBorg> but I don't know how much of the archive is currently "broken" :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I agree moving nvidia packages from multiverse to universe is wrong
<vorlon> I also don't.  probably needs a custom run of component-mismatches to figure it out
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe moving bumblebee to multiverse might heal it, but unfortunately nvidia drivers are "restricted" on amd64 and "multiverse" on armhf
<LocutusOfBorg> so meh, how can we move it...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-41.45~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-41.45~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-41.45~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-41.45~18.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> anyway, if you say "go fix the package to stop depending but only suggesting those packages", I can do it, what I can't do is to fix component-mismatches
<vorlon> we *have* nvidia drivers on armhf?
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, looks like we have them
<LocutusOfBorg> bumblebee-nvidia/armhf unsatisfiable Depends: nvidia-driver-390
<vorlon> ok so they exist but not the current driver version
<vorlon> but also, everything except libcuda1-384 from that package is in restricted, not armhf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libhdate from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed ltrace from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed pocketsphinx from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed sphinxbase from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added contextlib2 to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added dav1d to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added distlib to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added pep517 to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-cachecontrol to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-colorama to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-distro to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-ipaddr to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-lockfile to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-msgpack to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-pip to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-progress to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-resolvelib to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-retrying to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-toml to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added wheel to i386-whitelist in groovy
<LocutusOfBorg> also, this one should probably go away? missing build on i386: iptraf (from 1:1.1.4-6build1)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: not according to the whitelist currently
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm I don't get why its not trying to be built then
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iptraf says iptraf isn't published in any release later than xenial...
<vorlon> what's the source package?
<LocutusOfBorg> iptraf-ng
<vorlon> brilliant
<LocutusOfBorg>   * Remove transitional package: iptraf (Closes: #683493, #842411, #858200, #939244)
<LocutusOfBorg> this is what I'm talking about
<vorlon> ah that's an arch: all binary package, that's the problem
<LocutusOfBorg> also, new opencc is trying to get marisa build on i386 :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (focal-proposed/main) [1:20.04.20 => 1:20.04.21] (core)
<vorlon> removed the arch: all binary on arch: i386, so that should clear now
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<xnox> vorlon:  there was not one. There was ftbfs in forcal-proposed, and that didn't get copied up to create a build-record in groovy or groovy-proposed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnucobol [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0~early~20200606-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.9-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quicktree [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swupdate [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2020.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnucobol [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0~early~20200606-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quicktree [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quicktree [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ivtools [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.2a1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnucobol [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0~early~20200606-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.9-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnucobol [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0~early~20200606-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.9-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swupdate [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2020.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ivtools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.2a1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swupdate [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2020.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.9-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ivtools [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.2a1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quicktree [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quicktree [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ivtools [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.2a1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swupdate [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2020.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnucobol [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0~early~20200606-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python3.9 (groovy-proposed/primary) [3.9.0~b4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swupdate [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2020.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted viking [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted viking [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted viking [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted viking [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted viking [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted viking [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted malcontent [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted malcontent [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted malcontent [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quicktree [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quicktree [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted malcontent [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quicktree [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quicktree [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted malcontent [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quicktree [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swupdate [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2020.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swupdate [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2020.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swupdate [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2020.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swupdate [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2020.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swupdate [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2020.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted viking [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted viking [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted viking [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted viking [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted viking [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-virtualenv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-user-docs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.36.2+git20200704-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-getting-started-docs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.36.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted malcontent [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.9 [source] (groovy-proposed) [3.9.0~b4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ivtools [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.2a1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ivtools [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.2a1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ivtools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.2a1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ivtools [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.2a1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ivtools [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.2a1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ivtools [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.2a1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnucobol [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0~early~20200606-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.9-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanook [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.33+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nanook [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.33+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swupdate [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2020.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnucobol [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0~early~20200606-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnucobol [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [4.0~early~20200606-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnucobol [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0~early~20200606-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnucobol [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0~early~20200606-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnucobol [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [4.0~early~20200606-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnucobol [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [4.0~early~20200606-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swupdate [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2020.04-1]
<vorlon> xnox: hmm
<vorlon> xnox: well, I'm removing from groovy-proposed now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxpython4.0 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.9 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.9.0~b4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<xnox> vorlon:  thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxpython4.0 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.9 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.9.0~b4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.9 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.9.0~b4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: raphael (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1ubuntu1 => 2.1.0-1ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.9 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.9.0~b4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.9 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.9.0~b4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.9 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.9.0~b4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kimageannotator [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-4] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-186.216]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libebml [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libebml [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libebml [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libebml [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libebml [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libebml [i386] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libebml [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1033.34~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1033.34] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1044.45] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-kvm [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1019.19] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept sambamba from new, only built on amd64 and arm64!
<LocutusOfBorg> also libembl please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected linux-signed-5.7 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [5.7.0-9.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected linux-signed-5.7 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [5.7.0-9.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected linux-signed-5.7 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [5.7.0-9.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1033.34]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-kvm [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1019.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1033.34~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1044.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1064.69] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1064.69]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-110.111~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-110.111~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1065.68] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution-data-server (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.3-0ubuntu1 => 3.36.4-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution (focal-proposed/universe) [3.36.3-0ubuntu1 => 3.36.4-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libebml [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libebml [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libebml [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libebml [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libebml [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libebml [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libebml [i386] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kimageannotator [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (focal-proposed/main) [245.4-4ubuntu3.1 => 245.4-4ubuntu3.2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatroska [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatroska [i386] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatroska [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatroska [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatroska [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatroska [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept libmatroska, easy transition, needs only a single vlc rebuild
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (focal-proposed) [2:21.0.0-0ubuntu0.20.04.2]
<kanashiro> could someone from the SRU team take a look at LP #1871685? Some users are asking for this fix
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1871685 in vagrant (Ubuntu Focal) "[SRU] vagrant spits out ruby deprecation warnings on every call" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871685
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (focal-proposed) [2:16.0.0-0ubuntu0.20.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatroska [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-eventlet [source] (focal-proposed) [0.25.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution-ews (focal-proposed/universe) [3.36.3-0ubuntu1 => 3.36.4-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evince (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.5-0ubuntu1 => 3.36.7-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<RikMills> libglib2.0-dev is now uninstallable in proposed, due to python3-stdlib-extensions 3.8.4~rc1-1
<seb128> right, fun, I just got build failures emails for webkitgtk that I just uploaded due to that one
<RikMills> seb128: yes, same fail I see with KDE things. others are not failing but depwaiting
<seb128> rikMills, I'm going to remove that python3-stdlib-extensions from proposed, it has a depends on a python3 newer than the one currently uploaded
<seb128> doko also doesn't seem around so I don't know if he didn't notice or if he has a python3-defaults upload coming
<seb128> but meanwhile it's the easier way to unscrew things
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<seb128> k, done now
<RikMills> seb128: thanks also
<seb128> np!
<LocutusOfBorg> seb128, please accept libmatroska? I'm trying to get vlc in :)
<LocutusOfBorg> also sambamba please?
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatroska [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatroska [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatroska [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatroska [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatroska [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatroska [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatroska [i386] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
<bdmurray> blackboxsw: Can you point me at the email mentioned in comment #16 of bug 1881018?
<ubot5> bug 1881018 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "sru cloud-init (19.4.33 to 20.2-45) Xenial, Bionic, Eoan and Focal" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1881018
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.8.0~dev1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.8.0~dev1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblemon [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblemon [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblemon [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblemon [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblemon [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
<ahasenack> hello ubuntu-archive, I'm tracing down the history of libnginx-mod-stream-geoip. This is a NEW package built from src:nginx-1.18.0, and I don't know how it ended up in main, as it depends on a geoip1 library that is in universe
<ahasenack> since it's a new binary, someone must have accepted it
<ahasenack> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/groovy/amd64/libnginx-mod-stream-geoip/1.18.0-3ubuntu1 it depends on libgeoip1 (>= 1.6.12)  which is in universe since focal
<LocutusOfBorg> ahasenack, new binaries in main are automatically accepted in main, somebody should probably just move it to universe...
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> we also need a change in nginx, I'm reviewing it, just wanted to understand now stream-geoip ended up in main when it has a dependency on universe
<ahasenack> probably nginx-core being in main had a stronger "pull"
<ahasenack> nginx-core (main) depends on stream-geoip (the new package, now in main), which depends on libgeoip1 (in universe, oops)
<ahasenack> we'll fix nginx-core to not pull in stream-geoip
<ahasenack> or have it pull in libnginx-mod-stream-geoip2, that one is fine in main
<ahasenack> (and is in main already)
<ahasenack> ok
<seb128> ahasenack, I think it's just that the queue interface defaulted to put the binary in main since the source is in main
<seb128> ahasenack, I demoted it now
<ahasenack> seb128: thanks
<seb128> np!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: redkite (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.8.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bchoppr (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.6.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (focal-proposed/main) [3.9.1-1ubuntu0.20.04.1 => 3.9.1-1ubuntu0.20.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (bionic-proposed/main) [3.9.1-1ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 3.9.1-1ubuntu0.18.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bsequencer (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.4.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: dragonfly-reverb (groovy-proposed/primary) [3.2.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bshapr (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.9-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblemon [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bslizr (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.2.6-0ubuntu1]
<Eickmeyer> RAOF: bdmurray: I have an upload of rapid-photo-downloader sitting in focal updates for SRU bug 1873944. Any chance it can get some love?
<ubot5> bug 1873944 in rapid-photo-downloader (Ubuntu Focal) "[SRU] Upgrade rapid-photo-downloader to version 0.9.24" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873944
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: new-session-manager (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.3.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: mcpdisp (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.41 => 237-3ubuntu10.42] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (xenial-proposed/main) [229-4ubuntu21.28 => 229-4ubuntu21.29] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, please NBS-proposed cleanup bbswitch-dkms, bbswitch-source on arm64 riscv64 s390x? because of debian bug: #842964
<ubot5> Debian bug 842964 in bbswitch-dkms "bbswitch-dkms: dkms install fails due to error "implicit declaration of function 'apci_bus_get_device'"" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/842964
<xnox> Laney:  "Change your pattern to be irrefutable" does that mean anything to you? Does one need to start a Phd to understand what that means?
<xnox> mwhudson:  vorlon: i've tried but Modan-fail imho is the nail on the yi-editor coffin, and it should be removed.
<vorlon> xnox: is there a package called yi-editor? I didn't find anything in the revdeps
<mwhudson> the source package is called "yi" i think
<xnox> vorlon:  oh you removed all the things already!
 * xnox refreshes browser
<xnox> horay
<xnox> vorlon:  yeah there is no way to fix that stuff, even if one tries hard.
<vorlon> right
<vorlon> all gone
<vorlon> stop trying
<vorlon> xnox: "Change your pattern to be irrefutable" - betting pool on what language that was autotranslated from by Google
<xnox> vorlon:  i think that is native english speaker writing it.
<vorlon> hmm
<xnox> vorlon:  https://github.com/quchen/articles/blob/master/monad_fail.md to fix yi-core, one had to do step "ii. Change your pattern to be irrefutable"
<xnox> and i have no idea what that means in haskell
<xnox> David Luposchainsky
<xnox> quchen
<xnox> Likes Haskell. Interested in derived languages (Agda, Idris, Purescript). Would like to learn more about Rust.
<xnox> i think is the author, with Germany as declared location.
<vorlon> ohhh haskell
<vorlon> so not english anyway
<xnox> vorlon:  mwhudson: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/agda/2.6.1-0ubuntu1 looks like haskell code generation with llvm 9, instead of 7. Makes arm port not build things?
<xnox> but I see that ghc is gainging natice code generation for arm upstream
<xnox> so maybe purge the arm binaries of agda?
<vorlon> that would be nice, since haskell is the last thing holding llvm7 in the archive
<xnox> or do we want to try to rebuild ghc with llvm-10 => and basically rebuild all of haskell again, cause i'm sure the rest of arm binaries would then change abi.
<xnox> vorlon:  well, the ghc in proposed uses llvm-9 and that makes agda ftbfs on arm in proposed. Unless i am wrong.
<vorlon> well if you want to switch to 10, test that in a ppa first?
<xnox> right
<xnox> vorlon:  i think for the time being it is best to drop agda arm64/armhf binaries
<mwhudson> if the rdep chain isn't too bad then for sure drop the binaries
<xnox> it is leaf
<xnox> src:agda & src:agda-stdlib
<xnox> (agda is an "app")
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipxe [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0+git-20190109.133f4c4-0ubuntu3.1]
<vorlon> removing
<xnox> similar to yi, the monadfail removal causes haskell-gitlib to FTBFS https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-gitlib/+bug/1886725
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1886725 in haskell-gitlib (Ubuntu) "RM haskell-gitlib FTBFS due to MonadFail" [Undecided,Triaged]
<xnox> also leaf, RM it
<xnox> retrying haskell-criterion builds, as launchpad doesn't detect that virtual build-dep wait packages are now satisfyable
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openldap [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4.49+dfsg-2ubuntu1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openldap [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.4.48+dfsg-1ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openldap [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.45+dfsg-1ubuntu1.6]
<xnox> https://github.com/snapframework/snap-core => is a Snap framework written in haskell
<xnox> troll alert => nothing to do with snapd!
<vorlon> is it legos
<vorlon> or K'nex
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openldap [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.4.42+dfsg-2ubuntu3.9]
<xnox> mwhudson:  vorlon: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FXmkT8TnDc/
<xnox> /dev/nbd7p3: PARTLABEL="Gap1" PARTUUID="37785202-dc8e-426a-9f3e-217c7d5b6f3f" => I do not know how/why xorriso command we issue makes that
<xnox> it was not there before
<vorlon> hmm
<mwhudson> xnox: which is the dodgy bit, the PARTLABEL?
<xnox> mwhudson:  the dodge bit that it exists.
<vorlon> the partition as a whole is new
<mwhudson> ah
<xnox> mwhudson:  i.e. focal images only have nbd7 nbd7p1 nbd7p2
<mwhudson> is this a case of "yes yes we know the partitions overlap shutup"
<xnox> which is full iso, overlap full iso p1 without esp, p2 ESP, and some weird extra gap
<xnox> i think it is handling the overlap of the device & p1 well enough
 * mwhudson zsyncs 
<mwhudson> what does sfdisk say about it?
<vorlon> /home/vorlon/devel/iso/lubuntu-groovy-amd64.iso1    64    1395    1332  666K Micr
<xnox> -part_like_isohybrid
<xnox>               Control  whether -isohybrid-gpt-basdat, -isohybrid-gpt-hfsplus, and -isohybrid-apm-hfsplus apply even
<xnox>               if not -isohybrid-mbr is present.  No MBR partition of type 0xee emerges, even if GPT gets  produced.
<xnox>               Gaps  between  GPT and APM partitions will not be filled by more partitions.  Appended partitions get
<xnox>               mentioned in APM if other APM partitions emerge.
<xnox> hmmmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted knot [source] (focal-proposed) [2.7.8-1ubuntu0.1]
<mwhudson> yeah the gpt partitions don't overlap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted knot [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.5-3ubuntu0.1]
<mwhudson> oh wait, the old images didn't have a gpt at all
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-docs [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04.3]
<xnox> mwhudson: hm?
<xnox> mwhudson: were they fat only?
<mwhudson> seems like it
<mwhudson> xnox: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ys4M57sXS2/
<mwhudson> is there a tool that only looks at mbr partition tables?
<mwhudson> wait what
<xnox> ISO is weird
<mwhudson> i am very confused https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BvcXptMvKk/
<xnox> it can have multiple partition tables
<xnox> ah so the extra partition is protective mbr
<xnox> and in the past we didn't have that
<mwhudson> xnox: well, no
<xnox> but instead had hfsplus
<xnox> mwhudson:  why not? it's written last, but it is at the smallest offset
<mwhudson> xnox: those are partition *tables* not partitions
<xnox> yeah
<mwhudson> the gpts have three entries each
<xnox> depending on whether something is a CDROM or a block device, under bios, or efi, PC or MAC
<mwhudson> which isn't what we want, is it?
<xnox> different one may be used
<xnox> it looks sensible as to what we want =)
<xnox> mwhudson: run grub-mkrescue -o foo.iso => and inspect that
<xnox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bRz7768Zng/
<mwhudson> is there a thing that will dump out gpt fields without interpretation
<xnox> mwhudson:  sgdisk -p *.iso ?
<mwhudson> close enough i guess
<xnox> but also
<xnox> sgdisk -O foo.iso => which will print the contents of the protective MBR
<mwhudson> why can't it see the gpts in the .zs-old that wipefs (i.e. libblkid) can see though
<xnox> becuase there is a way to keep mbr & gpt in-sync, i.e. to create partitions in both
<mwhudson> yeah we want "hybrid MBR" not "protective MBR" surely
<xnox> --protective-msdos-label    Patch System Area by partition table
<xnox> -J -joliet-long -l -b boot/grub/i386-pc/eltorito.img -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table --grub2-boot-info --grub2-mbr cd-boot-images/usr/share/cd-boot-images-amd64/tree/boot/grub/i386-pc/boot_hybrid.img --efi-boot boot/grub/efi.img -efi-boot-part --efi-boot-image -partition_offset 16 cd-boot-images/usr/share/cd-boot-images-amd64/tree
<xnox> is how we build the iso now
<xnox> (options to xorriso -as mkisofs)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-user-docs [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2+git20200704-0ubuntu0.1]
<xnox> and we used to have
<xnox> -isohybrid-mbr syslinux/usr/lib/ISOLINUX/isohdpfx.bin
<mwhudson> hmmmmm
<mwhudson> i wonder if the gpt tables in the old isos are corrupt
<xnox> -isohybrid-gpt-basdat -isohybrid-apm-hfsplus
<xnox> we had that too
<xnox> mwhudson:  before we dive into this stuff, do we care that there is extra partition? is there something we can fix in casper for the new world order?
<mwhudson> xnox: where are you finding this documentation
<xnox> mwhudson:  texi files and by reading `xorriso -as mkisofs` and by reading debian-cd/ubuntu branch of tools/boot/groovy/boot-amd64 vs tools/boot/focal/boot-amd64
<xnox> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu debian-cd
<mwhudson> xnox: i'm not 100% on this but i thought it was deliberate that the two partitions in the MBR partition table overlapped
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-getting-started-docs [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2-0ubuntu0.1]
<xnox> i do see that 20.04 has invalid GPT and valid MBR
<mwhudson> xnox: yeah so this is screwed
<xnox> and 20.04 does not overlap and has two copies of ESP
<mwhudson> i don't know how it works but the current iso is bung
<xnox> focal, groovy, or both differently?
<mwhudson> when viewed through a gpt lens
<xnox> cause focal is invalid but works?
<mwhudson> xnox: i've only been looking at groovy
<xnox> groovy is valid, but doesn't work?
<xnox> ack
<mwhudson> mwhudson@anduril:~/isos$ sudo losetup --show -Pf groovy-live-server-amd64.iso
<mwhudson> /dev/loop42
<mwhudson> mwhudson@anduril:~/isos$ sudo mount /dev/loop42p1 ~/tmp/mnt/1
<mwhudson> mwhudson@anduril:~/isos$ md5sum ~/tmp/mnt/1/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<mwhudson> md5sum: /home/mwhudson/tmp/mnt/1/casper/filesystem.squashfs: Input/output error
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-getting-started-docs [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.2-0ubuntu0.1] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-user-docs [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.2+git20200704-0ubuntu0.1] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
<mwhudson> i wonder if i can override the kernels idea of how long the partition is
<xnox> mwhudson:  yet mounting loop42 itself, makes it ok
<xnox> mwhudson:  and i do not get input/output errors.
<xnox> mwhudson:  i feel like yes, p1 is missaligned, and is supposed to overlap with the main disk, but doesn't
<mwhudson> xnox: right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfs-linux [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1ubuntu12.2]
<mwhudson> xnox: https://wiki.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php?title=Isohybrid seems relevant
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eog [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.3-0ubuntu1]
<xnox> mwhudson:  which matches what we used to do
<mwhudson> yes
<xnox> but i thought all that is possible to do with jsut grub2 these days
<mwhudson> i think that part is fine but somehow we've lost the partition table intricacies
<mwhudson> "The additional isohybrid feature for UEFI adds a partition to the MBR partition table pointing to the same file in the ISO 9660 filesystem as does the El Torito catalog entry for EFI. This file contains a FAT filesystem with boot equipment from which the UEFI firmware will be able to start the desired operating system. Furthermore, isohybrid for UEFI creates a GUID Partition Table (GPT) with a partition pointing to that file."
<mwhudson> how is that even possible
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1.1] (no packageset)
<xnox> because iso9660 is catalogue of pointers
<xnox> and one can jump to different catalogues, which point at the same content, depending which side you look it at it.
<xnox> i do wonder if we are missing -isohybrid-mbr syslinux/usr/lib/ISOLINUX/isohdpfx.bin
<xnox> sorry
<xnox> not that.
<xnox> -isohybrid-gpt-basdat
 * mwhudson afk for a bit
<mwhudson> should i fetch more coffee or whisky?
<mwhudson> (a bit == like 10 mins)
<xnox>   -isohybrid-mbr FILE         Set SYSLINUX mbr/isohdp[fp]x*.bin for isohybrid
<xnox>   --grub2-mbr FILE            Set GRUB2 MBR for boot image address patching
<xnox> not sure if those are mutually exclusive or not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (focal-proposed) [1:20.04.21]
<xnox> -partition_offset LBA       Make image mountable by first partition, too
<xnox> -part_like_isohybrid        Mark in MBR, GPT, APM without -isohybrid-mbr
<xnox> so i feel like we switched from -isohybrid-mbr to --grub2-mbr
<xnox> but we need to specify -part_like_isohybrid
<xnox> let me try that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibus [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.22-2ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted quassel [source] (focal-proposed) [1:0.13.1-3ubuntu2.1]
<mwhudson> yeah i think so
<mwhudson> we don't want -isohybrid-mbr because we're not using isolinux any more but we do want the same partition table
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted quassel [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.12.4-3ubuntu1.18.04.2]
<xnox> i still don't understand what -isohybrid-gpt-basdat       Mark El Torito boot image as Basic Data in GPT
<xnox> means or does
<mwhudson> xnox: google suggests https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_basic_data_partition
 * mwhudson reads the page and is not especially enlightened
<mwhudson> i don't think it matters terribly for us
<mwhudson> unless firmware cares about this
<xnox> https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-parted/2011-06/msg00026.html
<xnox> yeah, not sure. i think it's to make files visible in windows
<xnox> and i think we want ESP visible, cause i think i made sure there is 1M space there
<xnox> such that i.e. my thinking was one can put cloud-init user-data there or some such for autoinstall
<xnox> weird firmware may care about it, yes
<mwhudson> hm but can you mount the ESP writeable?
<mwhudson> oh you can, huh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-63.57~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-63.57~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-63.57~18.04.1] (kernel)
<xnox> mwhudson:  it used to be generated just enough size to fit the .efi binaries with like rounded amount of padding, meaing it was as tight as possible.
<xnox> imho, it should be actually be resizable =)
<mwhudson> xnox: not sure we can actually put autoinstall data their
<mwhudson> xnox: i guess in theory you can put a small ext4 partition on the iso somehow
<mwhudson> anyway lets fix the current problem first
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-08
<mwhudson> xnox: still looking for docs btw
<mwhudson> xnox: you said texi files but which ones :)
<xnox> mwhudson:  the ones inside libisoburn source package
<xnox> mwhudson:  i thought me saying that was enough =)
<mwhudson> xnox: ah :)
<xnox> mwhudson:  also for +1 https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ there are a few small auto-* trackers
<mwhudson> my son keeps waking up between 5 and 6 am
<xnox> some of them are bonkers
<xnox> and some of them are are tiny / trivial to complete.
<mwhudson> xnox: my +1 is done for now :)
<xnox> ah cool
<mwhudson> oh god libguestfs ftbfs on riscv? sounds fun
<mwhudson> (yara transition)
<xnox> that's not good
<mwhudson> it failed in 11 minutes, suspiciously quick
<mwhudson> oh dependency gunk
<xnox> it no like python3 installable please help?
<mwhudson> i wonder if mashing retry will help
<xnox> vim-tiny : Depends: vim-common (= 2:8.1.2269-1ubuntu6) but 2:8.2.0716-3ubuntu1 is to be installed
<xnox> sounds like arch:all build on amd64 finished, before riscv64 one?
<mwhudson> don't undestand the python3 stuff
<mwhudson> the 3.8.3 build finished like 45 days ago
<xnox> mwhudson:  vim-tiny is missmatched across arches
<mwhudson> oh because it failed on riscv too
<mwhudson> 	function RunTheTest[39]..Test_pattern_compile_speed line 7: Expected range 0.01 - 10.0, but got 10.51081
<mwhudson> raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage
<xnox> we did discuss "build profiles" in launchpad builder the other day in different context.
<xnox> i wonder if "tick, rebuilt with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck" is sensible for riscv64 port
<xnox> Test_pattern_compile_speed
<xnox> yeah, anything with "speed" in the test name, sounds very optimistic on riscv64
<mwhudson> it only failed by a bit so a retry might work
<mwhudson> xnox: how is your xorriso testing going?
<xnox> mwhudson:  so built an image with that extra flag added
<xnox> and it's weird
<xnox> only has p1, no p2 or p3
<xnox> p1 not mountable at all
<mwhudson> it's supposed to be weird but probably not like that
<xnox> wipefs indicates "normal" number of partition tables like the old images
<xnox> i think maybe append esp is now needed too
<xnox> -J -joliet-long -l -b boot/grub/i386-pc/eltorito.img -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table --grub2-boot-info --grub2-mbr cd-boot-images/usr/share/cd-boot-images-amd64/tree/boot/grub/i386-pc/boot_hybrid.img -part_like_isohybrid --efi-boot boot/grub/efi.img -efi-boot-part --efi-boot-image -partition_offset 16 cd-boot-images/usr/share/cd-boot-images-amd64/tree
<xnox> is what i tried, and i can easily retry that
<xnox> with any options you want me to try
<xnox> xorriso -as mkisofs -r -checksum_algorithm_iso md5,sha1 -V Ubuntu\ 20.10\ amd64 -o /home/xnox/canonical/ubuntu-cdimage/scratch/ubuntu/groovy/daily-live/debian-cd/amd64/groovy-desktop-amd64.raw -J -joliet-long -l -b boot/grub/i386-pc/eltorito.img -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table --grub2-boot-info --grub2-mbr
<xnox> cd-boot-images/usr/share/cd-boot-images-amd64/tree/boot/grub/i386-pc/boot_hybrid.img -part_like_isohybrid --efi-boot boot/grub/efi.img -efi-boot-part --efi-boot-image -partition_offset 16 cd-boot-images/usr/share/cd-boot-images-amd64/tree CD1
<xnox> is the full one
<mwhudson> i don't think we want both "-efi-boot-part" and "--efi-boot-image" do we?
<mwhudson> oh wait
<mwhudson> no xorriso option parsing is just insane
<xnox> mwhudson:  do partitions look sane to you on the arm64 live-server iso for groovy?
<xnox> cause that does
<xnox> -append_partition 2 0xef cd-boot-images/usr/share/cd-boot-images-arm64/tree/boot/grub/efi.img -e boot/grub/efi.img -no-emul-boot
<xnox> instead of --efi-boot
 * mwhudson downloads
<xnox> mwhudson:  $ sudo blkid /dev/nbd4*
<xnox> /dev/nbd4: UUID="2020-07-08-00-28-23-00" LABEL="Ubuntu 20.10 amd64" TYPE="iso9660" PTTYPE="dos"
<xnox> /dev/nbd4p1: UUID="2020-07-08-00-28-23-00" LABEL="Ubuntu 20.10 amd64" TYPE="iso9660"
<xnox> /dev/nbd4p2: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL_FATBOOT="ESP" LABEL="ESP" UUID="1B83-07B5" TYPE="vfat"
<xnox> bah
<xnox> mwhudson:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zWnqb56yKR/
<xnox> that does look better
<xnox> although not sure if `-part_like_isohybrid` is still needed or not
<mwhudson> yes but what does sfdisk -l say
<mwhudson> can you mount p1 and actually access all of filesystem.squashfs?
<xnox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qj47Sjcp6X/
<mwhudson> that does look more sane yes
<xnox> $ sudo mount /dev/nbd4p1 /mnt/
<xnox> $ md5sum /mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<xnox> 9f1cf4cd18ab458a35f86180a8eccd88  /mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<mwhudson> are there limitations on having to have the ESP in the first XXX MiB of the disk?
<xnox> mwhudson:  shall i try again without -part_like_isohybrid?
<xnox> mwhudson:  there should not be.
<mwhudson> xnox: yeah i'm not sure if that's doing anything for us
<mwhudson> xnox: what does cd-boot-images/usr/share/cd-boot-images-amd64/tree contain, is it a list of files to include or something?
<xnox> mwhudson:  cd-boot-images dir, is just unpacked dpkg-deb -R of cd-boot-images-amd64
<xnox> package
<xnox> yes, it contains things
<xnox> grub pc modules, grub efi modules, etc.
<xnox> mwhudson:  https://packages.ubuntu.com/groovy/all/cd-boot-images-amd64/filelist
<mwhudson> ah
<xnox> grub/efi.img too
<mwhudson> this is a silly q but where does it get the files like filesystem.squashfs from?
<xnox> ubuntu-cdimage uses python code to download it from launchpad
<xnox> before debian-cd is invoked by ubuntu-cdimage
<xnox> because debian-cd is a "sub-dir repo" that one is supposed to clone inside lp:ubuntu-cdimage checkout
<xnox> source it's scripts and drive things
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/ubuntu
<xnox> is where i asked my instance of ubuntu-cdimage to download squashfs from
<mwhudson> sorry i mean, where are they on disk when xorriso runs?
<xnox> yes
<xnox> i am in scratch dir, everything is unpacked as files everyehere
<mwhudson> ok
<xnox> to CD1 has like pool, casper/squashfs, grub.cfg, etc.
<xnox> it works
<xnox> let me propose update to debian-cd
<mwhudson> ah right
<xnox> basically --grub2-efi stuff is busted
<xnox> append ESP by hand
<xnox> be merry
<xnox> mwhudson:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2GZFmD3w9r/ is the contents of CD1
<xnox> it's most of the "usual" stuff
<xnox> the only "bootloady" thing is grub.cfg
<mwhudson> ah ok
<xnox> the rest of the "bootloady" stuff in factored into cd-boot-images-amd64 as it has to be built on amd64 host
<xnox> (..... arm64, ppc64el)
<mwhudson> i think we kinda want  -efi-boot-part --efi-boot-image or we will end up with efi grub on the iso twice
<mwhudson> but it seems that -efi-boot-part --efi-boot-image does cray cray stuff
<mwhudson> and i wonder why
<xnox>   --efi-boot FILE             Set El Torito EFI boot image name and type
<xnox>   -e FILE                     Set EFI boot image name (more rawly)
<xnox>   --efi-boot FILE             Set El Torito EFI boot image name and type
<xnox>   -e FILE                     Set EFI boot image name (more rawly)
<xnox>   --efi-boot FILE             Set El Torito EFI boot image name and type
<xnox>   -e FILE                     Set EFI boot image name (more rawly)
<xnox> bah
<xnox> sorry about that
<xnox> so -e is not short for --efi-boot
<mwhudson> oh want
<mwhudson> *wat
<xnox> mwhudson:  what was the bug number for this?
<mwhudson> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1886148
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1886148 in Ubuntu CD Images "failure to boot groovy daily" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xnox> mwhudson:  i guess i should test if this image actually boots
<xnox> mwhudson:  in bios cdrom / usb; efi cdrom / usb
<mwhudson> right there are four cases
<mwhudson> even more if you want to include firmware that speaks mbr but not gpt
<mwhudson> but perhaps we don't care about that any more?
<mwhudson> wait wtf why does your change produce a dos partition table
<mwhudson> xnox: can we add tests of this to debian-cd somehow?
<mwhudson> make an image, boot it four ways in system emulation
<mwhudson> a la casper's autopkgtests
<xnox> mwhudson:  to debian-cd => no, that's running on amd64 only
<mwhudson> system emulation!
<xnox> mwhudson:  it could be added to like cd-boot-images
<xnox>  mwhudson:  so i think this change, makes it not boot with grub2 on bios at all
<mwhudson> xnox: usr/share/cd-boot-images-amd64/xorriso-cmd.txt <- is your idea that debian-cd will read this eventually?
<xnox> yes, but debian-cd diverged
<mwhudson> but it doesn't today?
<xnox> it was more of a cheat-note / documentation on how one could use the package
<xnox> mwhudson:  i feel like i should upload the image i built, for you to test
<xnox> cause i want to sleep
<mwhudson> xnox: yeah you go to sleep and i'll spend some time playing
<xnox> or i guess it is easy to rebuild things locally
<mwhudson> i should have lunch
<xnox> unpack iso
<xnox> unapck cd-boot-images
<xnox> call the dir with unpacked iso CD1
<mwhudson> yeah, no need to upload your current thing i think
<xnox> and rerun xorriso command from https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zWnqb56yKR/
<xnox> adjusting the output command
<xnox> ok uefi-disk seems to boot
<xnox> but nothing else
<xnox> no bios-disk, no bios-cdrom, no uefi-cdrom
<xnox> as in doesn't detect as bootable, doesn't load grub
 * xnox flips tables
<xnox> and snapd fails to seed
<xnox> lovely
<mwhudson> that hopefully is something else :)
<xnox> mwhudson:  https://sites.google.com/site/grubefikiss/grub-on-iso-image
<xnox> mwhudson:   -isohybrid-mbr boot/grub/i386-pc/boot_hybrid.img
<xnox> hmmmm, what?!
<mwhudson> eh what
<mwhudson> i thought it had to be an isolinux thing there
<xnox> GrubHybridBootable-(Notbios)-efi :
<mwhudson> but if you can just dump grub in...
<mwhudson> somehow the css on this page makes it too hard to read
<xnox> boom
<xnox> -eltorito-alt-boot was missing i think
<xnox> cdrom & disk uefi are good
<xnox> cdrom & disk bios are good too
<mwhudson> amazing
<xnox> can you test https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CkqZ62WgRV/ somehow?
<xnox> note that before -e there is no -eltorito-alt-boot
<xnox> becuase otherwise, i think -e overwrote the -b
<xnox> and i'm not sure if i have to specify -no-emul-boot second time, but it feels like it is a modifier on the current boot image
<xnox> thus needs to be done again, after the alt-boot option
<mwhudson> xnox: ok
<mwhudson> xnox: i wonder what happens if you change -e argument to --efi-boot-image but also you should go to bed
<mwhudson> xnox: we should also change boot-amd64 to accumulate $N.mkisofs_opts option by option with comments
<xnox> mwhudson:  a lot of them should be factored out higher up
<xnox> ie. anything that is not specific to arch
<mwhudson> yeah
<xnox> like -J -r etc
<xnox> where the rest of "label" "CD1" are added etc
<xnox> and the arch specific ones should be in the cd-boot-images-amd64 xorriso.cmd
<mwhudson> yeah you do need -no-emul-boot args i think
<mwhudson> *two
<xnox> mwhudson:  vorlon: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/debian-cd/unbreak-grub2-hybrid-iso/+merge/387008
<xnox> if that makes sense, please review/merge/deploy
<xnox> i guess it can't be worse than what we have now
<mwhudson> xnox: i'll try to review before you get up again :)
 * mwhudson is currently reading wiki pages about el torito etc
<mwhudson> not yet reading xorriso source but that's coming, i can tell
 * xnox goes to find my whiskey with the new giant sphere ice cube moulds that i got
<mwhudson> https://wiki.osdev.org/El-Torito -> "The UEFI legacy partition layout (not to be confused with Legacy BIOS mode) prescribes that the EFI System Partition shall be marked by an MBR partition of type 0xef. Other MBR partitions are permissible. E.g. one which starts at Logical Block Address 0 to make the ISO mountable. It is not allowed, nevertheless, to let the ISO partition enclose the EFI System Partition."
<mwhudson> prettttttttttttttttty sure that's what our images were doing
<mwhudson> oh heh the next paragraph starts
<mwhudson> "Several popular Linux distributions offer a layout that does not comply to either of the UEFI alternatives"
<mwhudson> xnox: i think possibly we could get away with still using isohybrid
<mwhudson> rather than putting all of grub2 into the mbr
<mwhudson> but it doesn't actually matter i guess
<xnox> so ideally i want clean partitions (no weird Gap1 parition)
<xnox> boots everywhere
<xnox> sgdisk -p & sgdik -O claim everything is valid
<xnox> cause today, once one burns the .iso to usb stick _no regular tool_ can be used to add a partitin
<xnox> they all freak out
<xnox> mwhudson:  so we could use -b grub2/eltorito.img -isohybrid-mbr syslinux?grub? -eltorito-alt-boot -e esp?
<mwhudson> xnox: yes there is a syslinux thing you can pass to  -isohybrid-mbr  that just jumps to the el torito-specified boot method
<mwhudson> chain booting from MBR boot to ISO boot i guess
<xnox> "Script grub-mkrescue produces this layout for booting via EFI." after moder UEFI layout
<xnox> hm
<xnox> with MBR partition type 0xee
<xnox> but then the whole thing must be FAT, and we want most thing to be ISO9660
<mwhudson> i don't understand why the data for the efi boot method ends up in the middle of the data for the regular files
<mwhudson> why can't it be before or after it?
<xnox> you can order it anywhere you want
<xnox> with -sort option
<mwhudson> you can?
<xnox> yeah
<mwhudson> where is *that* documented? it's not in xorriso's info ...
<xnox> normally one sorts weights of like bootloader stuff to be first, then kernel, then initrd, then squashfs, then pool
<xnox> but currently i didn't do that
<xnox> cause then things are well, in the order of ureadahead
<xnox> $ xorriso -as mkisofs 2>&1 --help | grep sort
<xnox>   --sort-weight NUMBER FILE   Set LBA weight number to file or file tree
<xnox>   --sort-weight-list DISKFILE Read list of NUMBER FILE pairs for --sort-weight
<xnox>   --sort-weight-patterns DISKFILE  --sort-weight-list with pattern expansion
<mwhudson> ah
<xnox> that page is really good
<xnox> "The MBR and BIOS El Torito boot image written by grub-mkrescue have the same capability. "
<mwhudson> yeah it's making more sense than anything else i've read so far
<mwhudson> i wonder if the reason sgdisk hates the gpt data on the old isos is because the partitions overlap
<xnox> i don't know if we should switch to the moderl UEFI layout, or if it even works.
<xnox> or if we must do something extra the "unless the ISO offers a second set of volume descriptors and file tree at a higher block address"
<mwhudson> yeah i don't know what that means :)
<mwhudson> oh wait the stuff being booted from is on the filesystem of course, so the partition table has to point at the filesystem
<xnox> sure but there are options like -hide
<xnox> to include things in iso9660 but not be visible at all in the directory structure
<mwhudson> hmm
<xnox> and like one can hide stuff from joilet, or rock-ridge, or hfsplus, etc.
<xnox> and one can specify that the same file is access under different names
<xnox> without exploading the size of the iso twice
<mwhudson> leaning towards the position that we don't want a gpt on the iso at all
<mwhudson> "old" isos have a gpt but it's broken so firmware ignores it
<xnox> It is read by EFI when booting from USB stick or hard disk, and may be used for finding and mounting a HFS+ partition inside the ISO image.
<mwhudson> "new" isos have a valid but actually deeply unhelpful gpt
<mwhudson> xnox: yeah but EFI will read the MBR if there is no gpt
<xnox> An MBR partition with type 0xee indicates the presence of GPT.
<xnox> and i have that
<xnox> why did it generate that
<xnox> mwhudson:  don't forget to delete the output file, before each xorriso run.
<xnox> mwhudson:  because otherwise it appends a session, rather than clobbering and creating a new file
<mwhudson> xnox: argh
<xnox> because stateful!
<mwhudson> my head hurts
<mwhudson> xnox, vorlon: did we change which version of xorriso we were using recently?
<xnox> mwhudson:  yes
<xnox> mwhudson:  from hand-build one, to recent one.
<mwhudson> xnox: from what to what?
<mwhudson> xnox: and did we have a custom libisofs too?
<mwhudson> xnox: also go to bed
<xnox> Bump all groovy builds to use newer xorriso (1.4.2 from xenial instead of vendored 1.2.4).
<xnox> # temporary hack until such time as we can upgrade all builds to 1.2.4
<xnox> new_xorriso="/home/cdimage/xorriso/xorriso-1.2.4/xorriso/xorriso"
<xnox> and it was only used on some arches
<xnox> from xorriso project, not from libisoburn
<mwhudson> hmm
<mwhudson> becase i changed the command line and got this:
<mwhudson> libisofs: FAILURE : Image write error
<mwhudson> libisofs: NOTE :  > Caused by: Overlapping MBR partition entries requested
<mwhudson> but the change in xorriso version presumably did not cause image builds to fail
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.10~ubuntu18.04.4 => 1.10~ubuntu18.04.5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd-signed (eoan-proposed/main) [1.10.3ubuntu1 => 1.10.3ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.5 => 1.2.13-0~18.04.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu4.1 => 1.2.13-0~ubuntu19.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1065.68]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-63.57~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-63.57~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-63.57~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-110.111~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-110.111~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1020.20~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1020.20] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1020.20] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.7 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.7.0-15.16] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1020.20~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.7 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.7.0-15.16] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.7 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.7.0-15.16] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1.1] (no packageset)
<Laney> xnox: context?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1049.53~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spl-linux [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.5-1ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10~ubuntu18.04.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.13-0~bionic1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dropwatch (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-2 => 1.5.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dropwatch [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1049.53] (kernel)
<xnox> Laney:  lots of ftbfs in haskell, due to Monad Fail changes.
<LocutusOfBorg> hello ubuntu-archive bbswitch NBS-proposed cleanup ping!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (focal-proposed/main) [1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3.3 => 1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3.4] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfcpdump-kernel (focal-proposed/universe) [4.13-0ubuntu1 => 5.4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: zfcpdump-kernel-signed (focal-proposed/primary) [5.4-0ubuntu1]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: bbswitch cleaned up
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, may I also request a forget-hint for it? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/b/bbswitch/groovy/arm64
<LocutusOfBorg> looks baaaaaaad
<xnox> apw:  vorlon: the zfcpdump-kernel & zfcpdump-kernel-signed is the biennial updates of the zfcpdump kernel with two bugfixes.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-1020.20~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1049.53]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-1020.20~18.04.1]
<xnox> more haskell removals ubuntu-archive https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/agda-stdlib/+bug/1886847
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1886847 in agda-stdlib (Ubuntu) "RM agda agda-stdlib because haskell-edison-core got removed" [Undecided,Triaged]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1020.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1020.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1049.53~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hcxtools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hcxtools [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hcxtools [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hcxtools [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hcxtools [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rexml [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hcxtools [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cifs-utils (bionic-proposed/main) [2:6.8-1 => 2:6.8-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu-archive: teward and I have numerous new packages in the queue to review. I want to make sure that those will get reviewed. vorlon in particular rejected redkite, this upload has the fix you requested.
<Eickmeyer> That said, I will be out with my family most of today.
<teward> *unneeded ping*
<teward> *sends Eickmeyer to the Voids*
 * Eickmeyer salts teward
<GunnarHj> Hi bdmurray, was about to attend to bug #1886282, but gnome-user-docs and gnome-getting-started-docs are stuck in focal's new queue. Any chance you can 'release' those?
<ubot5> bug 1886282 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Focal) "Translation update of desktop guide" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886282
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.41 => 237-3ubuntu10.42] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-getting-started-docs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-user-docs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2+git20200704-0ubuntu0.1]
<bdmurray> GunnarHj: Done
<GunnarHj> bdmurray: Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.15.0-1079.89] (no packageset)
<xnox> vorlon:  mwhudson: I don't know if it helps or not, but I made an alternative ghc tracker at https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/ghc-new.html
<xnox> it considers i386 & all .debs to be always installable.
<xnox> making i386 column green, and collapsing most of the output by default.
<xnox> such that we can see what's missing.
<xnox> ideally we'd just not run i386 for this tracker, but i don't know how to make ben be invoked for this tracker without i386.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> xnox: certainly looks better
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<xnox> mwhudson:  RM requests filed for agda & agda-stdlib (which is arch:all ....), also haskell-gitlib
<xnox> mwhudson:  uploading haskell-heist fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-5.6 [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.6.0-1020.20] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-09
<xnox> vorlon:  downgrade request https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-hledger-lib/+bug/1886884
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1886884 in haskell-hledger-lib (Ubuntu) "RM downgrade haskell-hledger-lib to comaptible ansi / tasty one" [Undecided,Triaged]
<xnox> level 15 only need removals
<xnox> level 16 needs removals & update to haskell-snap
<xnox> level 17 needs removals
<xnox> ubuntu-archive would be nice if
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive?field.searchtext=haskell&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_
<xnox> no_package= were processed
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive?field.searchtext=haskell
<xnox> better url =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1079.89]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-5.6 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.6.0-1020.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1092.102] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1092.102]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (focal-backports/universe) [221.1-1~ubuntu20.04.1 => 223-1~ubuntu20.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (focal-backports) [223-1~ubuntu20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (focal-proposed/main) [1:3.36.3-0ubuntu1 => 1:3.36.4-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-control-center [source] (focal-proposed) [1:3.36.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (focal-proposed/main) [1:3.36.3-0ubuntu1 => 1:3.36.4-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cifs-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:6.8-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1079.89~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1021.21~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-1021.21~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1079.89~16.04.1]
<rbasak> sil2100: o/
<rbasak> I had been reviewing the systemd SRUs yesterday
<rbasak> But it's very lengthy so I didn't finish
<rbasak> I can hand over to you if you'd like
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> joalif, ddstreet: hey! I'm looking at libseccomp for focal right now, was wondering if maybe you discussed this upload with the security team by any chance?
<sil2100> joalif, ddstreet: since I suppose the 2.4.3 SRU is also in the -security pockets, so maybe we'd want to have the performance regression fix there as well?
<ddstreet> sil2100 i at least mentioned it in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libseccomp/+bug/1877633/comments/20, i'm not sure if amurray or jdstrand would prefer it go into -security instead; joalif may have talked to them already as well
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1877633 in libseccomp (Ubuntu Groovy) "libseccomp 2.4.3 (and 2.4.2) is not correctly resolving (at least) the getrlimit syscall on arm64" [High,Fix released]
<amurray> hey folks - I am not opposed to this going into -security - but it should go via the SRU process still (like the 2.4.3 update did)
<amurray> ie. first to -updates and then we can publish it to -security as well
<joalif> sil2100, ddstreet  I had discussed this bug with jdstrand about who's gonna work on it and security team had no plans (at that time) to work on it so I took it over
<rbasak> sil2100: o/ did you see my ping above about the systemd SRUs? I probably won't get time to look again today but I don't want to see the effort I already put in wasted.
<joalif> sil2100, now whether we want this fix in -security pocket I *think* it's up to the security team
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (focal-proposed) [3.9.1-1ubuntu0.20.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.9.1-1ubuntu0.18.04.2]
<sil2100> rbasak: hey! Ah! Yeah, I can try picking those up - did you write up your review so-far somewhere?
<rbasak> sil2100: not yet - I was going to do that here if you wanted it. Actually I can pastebin I guess.
 * rbasak does that now
<sil2100> rbasak: thanks! ;)
<sil2100> joalif, ddstreet: I was asking since for this to go to -security we'd need to build it in a -security PPA and then bin-copy to -proposed
<sil2100> So accepting it as is would be a waste as it would have to be rebuilt later anyway with a version bump
<ddstreet> i think it's super late for a-murray, i guess we could wait for his response tomorrow, or see what jdstrand says
<rbasak> sil2100: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/nnHrytzRs8/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd-signed [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.10.3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.13-0~eoan1]
<jdstrand> ddstreet: amurray is awake due to the sprint. he can probably answer a question
<amurray> I responded above
<amurray> "I am not opposed to this going into -security - but it should go via the SRU process still (like the 2.4.3 update did) ie. first to -updates and then we can publish it to -security as well"
<sil2100> amurray, jdstrand: thanks!
<sil2100> So I'll do it like this: I'll review what's in the queue and if it's good, I'll upload those to a -security enabled bileto PPA, wait for it to build and then bin-copy into -proposed for regular SRU processing
<sil2100> But then once it's verified, we can safely copy to both -updates and -security without any rebuilds needed
<xnox> ubuntu-archive can we revert ghc back to what we shipped in focal? the current state is quite mad.
<xnox> or like force it?
<xnox> i don't care that a lot of it is not installable. when most of it, is.
<jdstrand> sil2100: that sounds like a nice approach
<amurray> sil2100 jdstrand: for -security we normally build without -updates - would we need to do say a no-change-rebuild before publishing it to -security?
<sil2100> amurray: that's what I meant building in a bileto -security enabled PPA
<jdstrand> amurray: yeah, what sil2100 said
<amurray> sil2100: ah ok I wasn't sure if that meant -security and -updates
<sil2100> amurray: this will be a PPA with only -security enabled, with everything else set up like in the archive
<sil2100> On it!
<amurray> right - sounds great
<amurray> sil2100: thanks :)
<blackboxsw> bdmurray: sorry I missed you direct ping 2 days ago, I was on PTO until today https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1881018  the email comment to the SRU team looks like it got blocked in mailing list moderator approval. I've pinged stgraber a few mins ago about letting that email through. cjwatson might be moderator of ubuntu-release mailing list too?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881018 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "sru cloud-init (19.4.33 to 20.2-45) Xenial, Bionic, Eoan and Focal" [Undecided,In progress]
<bdmurray> blackboxsw: ah, good thing we talked about it then
<blackboxsw> bdmurray: yeah I think my request  got lost in the mid-cycle sprint meetings folks have been participating in.  basically it's a request to allow "solutions testing" supplemental SRU validation to be limited to "field-ready" LTS releases (which now is Bionic-only at the moment, instead of potentially Xenial and Bionic and Focal).
<blackboxsw> so that's the only outstanding question with the cloud-init SRU
<blackboxsw> all validation logs and testing is  otherwise complete. But, wanted to make our SRU exception a bit more 'flexible' given that solutions testing team will always only test what LTS are "applicable" for their field-supported deployments
<vorlon> rolling back haskell-hledger-lib, haskell-hledger, knock-on from rolling back haskell-tasty
<vorlon> xnox: revert ghc> nack; we should just finish removing the packages that are incompatible with the current version, and move forward
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> I think new proposed-migration is good now, so I'm probably going to swap it in tomorrow
<Laney> just a heads up :>
<xnox> vorlon:  i really want haskell-haskell-gi-base to be removed from groovy-propsoed (rollback), such that i can upload a rebuild of 0.21.5-1build1
<xnox> vorlon:  it would unblock me from reaching the next level in the haskell-tracker game
<vorlon> rolling back haskell-haskell-gi-base per xnox request
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bsdmainutils [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [12.1.3ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bsdmainutils [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [12.1.3ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bsdmainutils [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [12.1.3ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bsdmainutils [i386] (groovy-proposed/main) [12.1.3ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bsdmainutils [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [12.1.3ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bsdmainutils [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [12.1.3ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bsdmainutils [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [12.1.3ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
<bdmurray> blackboxsw: Maybe you could just have whoever approved the cloud-init SRU exception sign off on the solutions testing change rather than waiting for the mailing list moderator.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.37 => 1:18.04.38] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-10
<mwhudson> what's going on with bsdmainutils and hexdump not being found in armhf autopkgtests?
<xnox> ghc should be going green through to level 16.
<xnox> vorlon:  the haskell-haskell-gi-base rollback was good, please rollback haskell-haskell-gi too now (level 17), after rebuilding 0.21.5 version of that the rest of level 18 should be just binNMUs
 * xnox works off https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/ghc-new.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bsdmainutils [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [12.1.3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bsdmainutils [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [12.1.3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bsdmainutils [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [12.1.3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bsdmainutils [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [12.1.3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bsdmainutils [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [12.1.3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bsdmainutils [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [12.1.3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bsdmainutils [i386] (groovy-proposed) [12.1.3ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> mwhudson, I *think* armhf chroot needs an update, to pick up the new bsdmainutils and util-linux versions. somewhat, the version they have installed is broken, and they are not prompted for the upgrade?
<LocutusOfBorg> in any case, the new bsdmainutils I just uploaded should make everybody happy
<LocutusOfBorg> now bsdmainutils requires bsdextrautils
<LocutusOfBorg> so, everybody is happy (at least should be)
<Laney> ok, it is britney upgrade time
<Laney> I'm going to disable it and wait for any in-progress runs to finish
<Laney> then I'll take a backup of data/ in case it goes horribly wrong, and then merge the branch and try a manual run of groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debhelper (focal-backports/main) [12.10ubuntu1 => 13ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (focal-proposed/main) [6.0.0-0ubuntu8.1 => 6.0.0-0ubuntu8.2] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: simple-scan (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.36.3-0ubuntu0.20.04.0] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: budgie-extras (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2 => 1.0.2-0ubuntu1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vagrant (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.6+dfsg-2ubuntu2 => 2.2.6+dfsg-2ubuntu3] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: orocos-kdl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-7build2 => 1.4.0-7ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: im-config (focal-proposed/main) [0.44-1ubuntu1 => 0.44-1ubuntu1.1] (desktop-core, input-methods, personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: simple-scan (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.36.3-0ubuntu0.20.04.0] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libseccomp (focal-proposed/main) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.20.04.2 => 2.4.3-1ubuntu3.20.04.3] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (focal-proposed/main) [2.3.6-0ubuntu1 => 2.3.6-0ubuntu2~20.04.0] (core)
<Laney> git reset --hard ubuntu/rebased
 * Laney grits teeth
<Laney> git push --force-with-lease origin master
<Laney> ok first run underway
<Laney> oh ok, it crashed :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (groovy-proposed/main) [2.12.0-0ubuntu5 => 2.12.0-0ubuntu5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-kvm [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1020.20] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.13.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.13.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.13.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.13.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.13.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.13.3+dfsg1-1]
<Laney> ubuntu-archive can someone please merge lp:~laney/ubuntu-archive-tools/sru-report-excuses-xz ? should be relatively trivial
<RikMills> Laney: britney will be working today? or shall I go for an early beer :)
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> grinding on
<Laney> but if you're sitting around waiting for a run to finish, I'm concerned for you and you should go have a beer :-)
<ahasenack> 46Mb output log already
<ahasenack> normal size is 15Mb
<ahasenack> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/groovy/2020-07-10/
<Laney> grab yer popcorn
<Laney> btw I forgot a configuration item and all of the requests for this run are going into the non-huge queue
<Laney> whoopsie
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-111.112] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-111.112] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13.0-4] (no packageset)
<vorlon> Laney: lp:~laney/ubuntu-archive-tools/sru-report-excuses-xz merged
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13.0-4] (no packageset)
<Laney> merci pour le merge
<Laney> maybe one day this run will finish
<vorlon> :)
<vorlon> are there performance regressions, or is it just the fact that proposed is really Bad right now?
<Laney> It's re-fetching all the results
<Laney> with hindsight I could have probably continued to use the existing cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (bionic-proposed/main) [1:11.1-1ubuntu7.9 => 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<vorlon> seb128: fyi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jdupes/1.17.1-1ubuntu1
<seb128> vorlon, ah, that would do I guess, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.13.0-4] (no packageset)
<ginggs> is neutral -> failed no longer a regression?
<Laney> neutral didn't exist before, it was mapped to pass
<Laney> they're basically ignored
<ginggs> Laney: thanks, i was looking at https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/python-loompy/groovy/amd64 which was blocking pandas, but not any more
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm Laney I don't understand debci failure in armhf
<Laney> yeah, so that should be alwaysfail now
<LocutusOfBorg> so the hints needs a change?
<Laney> I don't know anything about debci
<Laney> please explain more verbosely and I'll look when I get back from being outside
<LocutusOfBorg> debci 2.0 passed because of foo, then somebody did implement a testsuite that failed
<LocutusOfBorg> and somebody else did this hint force-reset-test debci/2.7
<LocutusOfBorg> now, if you look at bsdmainutils on excuses there is this:
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for debci/2.13: amd64: Not a regression, arm64: Test in progress (will not be considered a regression), armhf: Test in progress, i386: Ignored failure, ppc64el: Not a regression, s390x: Not a regression
<LocutusOfBorg> armhf : Test in progress, while I would have expected armhf: Test in progress (will not be considered a regression),
<ginggs> Laney: I guess LP: #1818119 can be closed now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1818119 in britney "britney handles autopkg transition "neutral" -> "fail" as a regression" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818119
<Laney> did that work before?
<Laney> I think we just don't handle the reset-test hints when looking at RUNNING
<Laney> ginggs: yeah
<Laney> please do it, if you can
 * Laney is out now
<LocutusOfBorg> oh, Laney thanks! in any case, I need util-linux and bsdmainutils to migrate, so I'll ping in case this is not true
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't understand why arm64 is "correct" and armhf isn't, but meh
<LocutusOfBorg> new britney run just started yay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-biogo-store [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0~git20200525.8c94ae1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-brentp-irelate [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180801.1bf7c8f+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-digitalocean-go-qemu [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0~git20200529.1b453d0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-hashicorp-terraform-json [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cloudflare-circl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gophercloud-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0~git20200508.b0167b9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2012-01-27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-insomniacslk-dhcp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200420.ed3125c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-logrusorgru-aurora [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1-12-ge9ef32dff3813d13d2c5b0c850af46bda56f4ca5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-otiai10-copy [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gophernicus [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mattn-go-tty [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-shenwei356-xopen [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181203.f4f16dd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mozillazg-go-httpheader [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-openprinting-goipp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200517.da79ff1-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, bad bad...
<LocutusOfBorg> lintian is considered for migration
<LocutusOfBorg> but the new version isn't installable with main-only pocket
<LocutusOfBorg>  lintian : Depends: libtext-levenshteinxs-perl but it is not installable
<LocutusOfBorg>            Depends: libtext-xslate-perl but it is not installable
<LocutusOfBorg>            Depends: libtime-duration-perl but it is not installable
<LocutusOfBorg>            Depends: libtime-moment-perl but it is not installable
<LocutusOfBorg> but according to https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/groovy/update_output_notest.txt
<LocutusOfBorg> trying: lintian
<LocutusOfBorg> accepted: lintian
<LocutusOfBorg> is britney not considering correctly components?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fasttext [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2012-01-27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybdsf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gophernicus [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fasttext [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2012-01-27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gophernicus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fasttext [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybdsf [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2012-01-27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2012-01-27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybdsf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fasttext [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gophernicus [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gophernicus [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gophernicus [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fasttext [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybdsf [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybdsf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2012-01-27-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> Laney:  retry-autopkgtests-regressions seems to be borked against new britney
<xnox> or whatever it uses as input
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybdsf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fasttext [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> Laney: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cm9295pZRM/
<vorlon> Laney: possibly because it's pointing at your directory on people
<Laney> lol
<Laney> WHO REVIEWED THAT
<Laney> oh yeah I did ~/... but I wasn't running as that user
<Laney> ah no
<Laney> I'll be back in abit to look at that, got to EAT!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-kvm [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1020.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-111.112]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-111.112]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.15.0-1080.90] (no packageset)
<Laney> now then
<xnox> vorlon:  can you process the other haskell-gi removal from proposed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-haskell-gi/+bug/1886889
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1886889 in haskell-haskell-gi (Ubuntu) "RM downgrade haskell-haskell-gi because haskell-ansi-terminal was downgraded" [Undecided,Triaged]
<xnox> (cause of course it is split into two source packages)
<Laney> who knew r-a-r had this whole caching thing
<Laney> not me
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: thx for the report, ogre model stuff should be fixed with the next run, see https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/laney/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#lintian (that's a notest run though)
<Laney> vorlon: xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-archive-tools/retry-autopkgtest-regressions-lzma-cache/+merge/387242 for retry-autopkgtest-regressions
<Laney> vorlon: also, sru-report seems to have fixed itself
<Laney> at least: I ran it manually and got output after many tens of minutes
<Laney> (on snakefruit)
<Laney> I'm going to have a bit of a weekend now, please keep leaving me nastygrams :>
<vorlon> rolling back haskell-haskell-gi, which also has to be rolled back along with haskell-haskell-gi-base due to ansi-terminal
<vorlon> xnox: ^^
<vorlon> Laney: sru-report might be fixed because I fixed it, yes. :) Have a good weekend!
<xnox> vorlon: thank you!!!! ❤️
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-digitalocean-go-qemu [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200529.1b453d0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gophercloud-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200508.b0167b9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.3-0ubuntu0.20.04.1 => 3.36.3-0ubuntu0.20.04.2] (desktop-core, desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-insomniacslk-dhcp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200621.d74cd86-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mattn-go-tty [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-2] (no packageset)
<xnox> vorlon:  can you please cleanup NBS of haskell-haskell-gi binaries from the 0.23.1-1 build? source got superseeded, but never built, hence there are lingering binaries published.
<xnox> vorlon:  and my upload currently fails
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-2] (no packageset)
<xnox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/488075436/upload_19575998_log.txt
<xnox> binary upload logs
<tyhicks>  /quit
<xnox> tyhicks:  was that too much haskell for you? =)
<xnox> tyhicks:  sorry, if that was not informative enough chatter for the past few weeks =)
<tyhicks> xnox: heh, any haskell is too much haskell for me ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-2] (no packageset)
<xnox> vorlon:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mTqRX9Qzwy/
 * tyhicks tries to get his /quit command right this time...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-2] (no packageset)
<vorlon> xnox: oh bother
<xnox> We all love launchpad publication history!
<vorlon> xnox: done, and also uploaded
<xnox> Oooh, you can upload without rebuild?
<vorlon> oh actually no, I was thinking sourceful reupload, which is pointless
<vorlon> but the builds can be retried
<xnox> Last time I just retried the build. To cause a reupload.
<vorlon> yeah, done now
<xnox> Tah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.37~18.04.5 => 1.37~18.04.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-11
<xnox> once the build finish i think we have cleared level 17 & 18 of ghc season =)
 * xnox flips tables
<xnox> i fear we'll have to downgrad the rest of -gi-* packages =((((((((
<vorlon> rolling back haskell-gi-cairo, haskell-gi-glib, haskell-gi-xlib per xnox's previous comment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2012-01-27-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2012-01-27-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2012-01-27-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2012-01-27-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-biogo-store [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200525.8c94ae1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-biogo-graph [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150317.057c198-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-reactive-banana [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-logrusorgru-aurora [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2012-01-27-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-reactive-banana [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-reactive-banana [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-reactive-banana [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptol [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2012-01-27-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-reactive-banana [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptol [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptol [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-reactive-banana [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptol [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2012-01-27-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptol [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptol [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reactive-banana [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reactive-banana [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.9-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptol [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reactive-banana [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.9-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptol [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:1.9-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reactive-banana [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2012-01-27-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2012-01-27-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2012-01-27-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-biogo-store [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200525.8c94ae1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-insomniacslk-dhcp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200621.d74cd86-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mattn-go-tty [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reactive-banana [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timekpr-next [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timekpr-next [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timekpr-next [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2012-01-27-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-biogo-graph [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20150317.057c198-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-logrusorgru-aurora [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timekpr-next [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timekpr-next [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2012-01-27-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reactive-banana [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gophercloud-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200508.b0167b9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timekpr-next [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fasttext [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fasttext [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fasttext [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2012-01-27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2012-01-27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gophernicus [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gophernicus [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybdsf [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybdsf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybdsf [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fasttext [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2012-01-27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-digitalocean-go-qemu [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200529.1b453d0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gophernicus [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybdsf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fasttext [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gophernicus [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hcxtools [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2012-01-27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybdsf [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fasttext [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2012-01-27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cloudflare-circl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gophercloud-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200508.b0167b9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-insomniacslk-dhcp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200420.ed3125c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mattn-go-tty [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-openprinting-goipp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200517.da79ff1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-shenwei356-xopen [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20181203.f4f16dd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gophernicus [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bshapr (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.9-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajstarks-svgo [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2012-01-27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-digitalocean-go-qemu [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200529.1b453d0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-logrusorgru-aurora [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-12-ge9ef32dff3813d13d2c5b0c850af46bda56f4ca5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-otiai10-copy [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybdsf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblemon [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: mcpdisp (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-brentp-irelate [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20180801.1bf7c8f+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mozillazg-go-httpheader [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bslizr (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.2.6-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: new-session-manager (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.3.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-hashicorp-terraform-json [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gophernicus [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-biogo-store [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200525.8c94ae1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextractor [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextractor [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.9-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextractor [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.9-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextractor [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.9-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimap2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.17+dfsg-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sambamba [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.13.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.13.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.13.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextractor [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextractor [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.9-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimap2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.17+dfsg-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.13.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.13.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextractor [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sambamba [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblemon [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextractor [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.9-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.13.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-brentp-vcfgo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190824.654ed2e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-shenwei356-breader [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170924.21f0a70-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-biogo-biogo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: smokeping (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-2 => 2.7.3-2ubuntu20.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> please rejected smokeping ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1021.21] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-42.46] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-42.46] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-42.46] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-42.46] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1021.21] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mtd-utils [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:2.1.1-1.1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mtd-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:2.1.1-1.1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mtd-utils [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:2.1.1-1.1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mtd-utils [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:2.1.1-1.1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mtd-utils [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:2.1.1-1.1ubuntu1] (core)
<xnox> vorlon:  thank you that looks better now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mtd-utils [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:2.1.1-1.1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-ncurses (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.9-1build3 => 1.4.9-1build3ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: smokeping (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-2 => 2.7.3-2ubuntu20.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1080.90]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1021.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-42.46]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-42.46]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1021.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-42.46]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-42.46]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1066.69] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1050.54] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1066.69]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1050.54]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-42.46~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-42.46~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-42.46~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-42.46~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-64.58] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-brentp-vcfgo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190824.654ed2e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-64.58] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1080.90~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-64.58] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-64.58] (core, kernel)
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-42.46~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-42.46~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-42.46~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-5.4 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-42.46~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-64.58]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-64.58]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-64.58]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-64.58]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1080.90~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tasty-lua [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hslua-module-system [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tasty-lua [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hslua-module-system [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tasty-lua [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-robfig-go-cache [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20130306.9fc39e0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tasty-lua [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-yvasiyarov-newrelic-platform-go [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160601.9c099fb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hslua-module-system [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hslua-module-system [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hslua-module-system [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tasty-lua [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tasty-lua [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hslua-module-system [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> rolling back haskell-gi-gobject
<vorlon> irony is: a package called haskell-byte-order failing to be portable to big-endian architectures
<vorlon> rolling back haskell-gi-atk
<vorlon> rolling back haskell-gi-dbusmenu
<vorlon> rolling back haskell-gi-gio, haskell-gi-pango
<mwhudson> good morning
<Ukikie> ....Vietnam?
<vorlon> rolling back haskell-quickcheck, because breaks pandoc which is kinda important :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mini-soong [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.20200525] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mistral-tempest-plugin [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-fluffle-goirc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.0.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zaqar-tempest-plugin [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdistlib-java [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.9.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-threadpoolctl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bifurcation-mint [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0~git20200214.93c820e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-app-launch [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0.90-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intellij-community-idea [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [183.5153.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-commentjson [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rgain3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ugrep [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-repo-updater [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mystiq [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [20.03.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ugrep [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ugrep [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [i386] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuview [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-app-launch [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.90-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ugrep [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [i386] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-extract-zip [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ugrep [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-app-launch [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.90-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-app-launch [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.90-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
<vorlon> ugh.  old version of haskell-quickcheck is incompatible with current ghc, so... reverting that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lomiri-app-launch [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lomiri-app-launch [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ugrep [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yuview [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lomiri-app-launch [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ugrep [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [i386] (groovy-proposed) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ugrep [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hcxtools [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-repo-updater [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intellij-community-idea [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [183.5153.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lomiri-app-launch [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-extract-zip [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-threadpoolctl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ugrep [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hcxtools [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bifurcation-mint [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200214.93c820e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mystiq [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [20.03.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rgain3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [i386] (groovy-proposed) [3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hcxtools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdistlib-java [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ugrep [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-commentjson [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hcxtools [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-fluffle-goirc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-yvasiyarov-newrelic-platform-go [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20160601.9c099fb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hslua-module-system [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hslua-module-system [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hslua-module-system [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tasty-lua [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tasty-lua [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tasty-lua [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mistral-tempest-plugin [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bshapr (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.9-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-robfig-go-cache [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.0+git20130306.9fc39e0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hslua-module-system [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tasty-lua [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tasty-lua [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zaqar-tempest-plugin [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: dragonfly-reverb (groovy-proposed/primary) [3.2.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: new-session-manager (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.3.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hslua-module-system [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tasty-lua [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bslizr (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.2.6-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: mcpdisp (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hslua-module-system [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblemon [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mini-soong [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.20200525]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-biogo-biogo [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-brentp-vcfgo [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20190824.654ed2e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextractor [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-brentp-vcfgo [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20190824.654ed2e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextractor [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1:1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblemon [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-shenwei356-breader [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20170924.21f0a70-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.14.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
